# Chanel Lambskin - how do I clean it/care for it?



## may3545

I have this lambskin Chanel wallet that I am afraid to use, despite it being a classic black color. I'm just so afraid of scratching it with keys, pens, and all the stuff I have in my purse.

How do you maintain your delicate leather wallets? Or does it maintain well on its own?


----------



## S'Mom

Hi May ---I have two Chanel wallets.  One is a quilted lambskin and the other is Caviar on the outside with lambskin on the inside.  The quilted lambskin doesn't seem to show much wear for some reason and I'm not easy on my wallets but I have noticed the Caviar wallet  does tend to scratch and mark on the lambskin insides.  I love this wallet and use it most of the time so I'm resolved to the fact that it will show the wear but for me, that's ok because I don't mind my things having a loved and used look.  I don't have an answer really to your question....I don't think there is one.  Lambskin is fragile and will show wear no matter what you do especially with wallets.  

Sometimes you just have to enjoy those things you love while they last....whatever shape they become


----------



## spylove22

I want to put some leather conditoner on my classic lambskin (black). Does anyone suggest any that work well (and don't make the leather smell)?


----------



## georgiegirl

Straight from my SA's mouth:  DO NOT put any leather conditioner, etc. on a lambskin bag.  The way to get out scratches is to let the natural oil from your fingers gently rub the scratch out.

Hope this helps.


----------



## addisonshopper

What do any of you use to clean and reshine your bags.
I have 2 soft lambskin blue and black
4 caviers, 1 pink and 3 black
and 1 black suede.
I can say I have never really cleaned any of them..
I love my blue one and would love for it to shine like it first did


----------



## missbabydolce

for my caviars, i swipe my finger across my forehead and clean all the scratches and scuffs..works pretty good because of the oil... lambskin i havent tried they are too fragile to me, when they get tooo used i just send them back to chanel for refurbishing. or cleaning w/e lol


----------



## loveone7

addisonshopper said:


> What do any of you use to clean and reshine your bags.
> I have 2 soft lambskin blue and black
> 4 caviers, 1 pink and 3 black
> and 1 black suede.
> I can say I have never really cleaned any of them..
> I love my blue one and would love for it to shine like it first did


 
I have been using APple guard on my Multipocket REporter and it keeps the leather like new!!!

ALso, I use Vertex to spray over it to keep it from future stains and water!

Hope that helps!


----------



## nightshade

Have noticed that although my washed lambskin bag is still lovely and soft, its definitely "dry-er" than when i 1st got it!  Posted the only pic i have of it at the moment which is me carrying it, so you can't see too much detail, but the top is bit is starting to "wrinkle" a little from the dryness i think? I dunno?

So I was wondering how you fellow washed lambskin owners look after your bags? The leather is different to the regular lambskin/caviar so i'm not entirely sure what product to use on the washed lambskin...  or can any Chanel boutique do something about it? 

All advice/suggestions most welcome!  Thanks in advance


----------



## Yorelica

your suppose to condition it with your hands....


----------



## lara0112

I was looking for a thread that already discussed this - but search gave up on me...

So, I am asking (possibly again) - how do you take care of your Chanels? I have two quilted leather ones, and one is beige which is in need of some treatment - 

what do you Chanel gals do?

Thanks


----------



## IntlSet

I haven't done anything to my lambskin Chanel. I think Selena had tried Shining Monkey (I hope that's the name of the stuff!) on her lambskin and it worked great -- but don't quote me on that! I need some advice, too, about my black 2.55 because it's looking a little worn...

The good thing about caviar leather, and why it's my favorite, is that it practically requires no care. At SwankyMama's suggestion I just ran (an alcohol-free) baby-wipe over it. Kind of amazing how much grime accumulates, but it left my caviar bag sparkling clean! 

Never had to do anything with my patent leather Chanel bag, either... as for the suede one, well... : (


----------



## fannaticsydney

Girls, my new classic chanel flap has a small stiches coming out, i trim them, will it be ok? help


----------



## fieryfashionist

I have a question regarding care.  My mom and I have a gorgeous small cream lambskin Chanel bag w/ silver hardware, and she used it and unfortunately got it a little dirty on the corners.  If we do not have proof of purchase (it was purchased some years back), can it be taken to any Chanel boutique and sent out for cleaning/repair?  Unfortunately, something similar has also happened to the metallic gold luxury bowler we have (I think I'm too scared to buy metallic leather in the future now!)... my mom used it, and the braided chain part upon close inspection is not all gold anymore, I see that it has worn off and shows a silvery color, etc.  I believe this was purchased at Bloomies in NYC... but can it be taken to Chanel too, and has anyone had this problem or can you offer suggestions?

-Minal


----------



## Alice From Italy

fieryfashionist said:


> I have a question regarding care.  My mom and I have a gorgeous small cream lambskin Chanel bag w/ silver hardware, and she used it and unfortunately got it a little dirty on the corners.  If we do not have proof of purchase (it was purchased some years back), can it be taken to any Chanel boutique and sent out for cleaning/repair?  Unfortunately, something similar has also happened to the metallic gold luxury bowler we have (I think I'm too scared to buy metallic leather in the future now!)... my mom used it, and the braided chain part upon close inspection is not all gold anymore, I see that it has worn off and shows a silvery color, etc.  I believe this was purchased at Bloomies in NYC... but can it be taken to Chanel too, and has anyone had this problem or can you offer suggestions?
> 
> -Minal



Hi Minal, when I purchased my bag, the SA told me the authencity card is necessary to get the maintenence, so I think it's ok to bring the bag to the store, as it's autenthic they will do what you ask for - any other opinions about this?


----------



## mandi

i actually thought i was the only one with the small stitches coming out of my pochette purse. but i think calling the Chanel # should be a good help tho! just that i haven't got the time to actually get it fix=(


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thanks Alice From Italy.  I have the authenticity card, I keep it for every bag, so that's good to know!  Thanks for responding 

-Minal


----------



## cassidyfit1

I just got a Large Black Modern Chain Tote...anyone done anything to theirs to protect it ???


----------



## ice-cream

Is there any way to get out scratches off the CC logo on the clasp of the purse? 

Thanks


----------



## archygirl

How much does Chanel charge to clean a while classic flap in lambskin? I have never sent off a bag for cleaning, and was curious to know what is involved, how long it takes, and what the normal charge is.


----------



## Rockerchic

Dawn, I sent a black caviar in once that had some scuffing to the corners. I think it took about a month or two (although they quoted me 3, it came back more quickly) and cost $125. It came back looking perfect and new! 
I have no experience with white lambskin though, so let's here what the other say.


----------



## Luccibag

Rockerchic that sounds about right.  I once sent in a cambon bowler bag that had faded areas and scuffs and got it back in two months.  Although they didnt charge me, I did see they had an invoice packed with the bag for $110 (which was a great deal anyway).  It looked brandy new.


----------



## iluvchanel

Rockerchic, archygirl

I purchased my bag from Neiman Marcus, can I have Chanel Service through NM or I have to bring it to the Chanel boutique?


----------



## archygirl

Rockerchic said:


> Dawn, I sent a black caviar in once that had some scuffing to the corners. I think it took about a month or two (although they quoted me 3, it came back more quickly) and cost $125. It came back looking perfect and new!
> I have no experience with white lambskin though, so let's here what the other say.



Stacy, THANKS. I am getting a white lambskin classic flap, which is mostly dirtly on the edges and was curious if it would come back looking good. I appreciate it!


----------



## Skinny

Rockerchic said:


> Dawn, I sent a black caviar in once that had some scuffing to the corners. I think it took about a month or two (although they quoted me 3, it came back more quickly) and cost $125. It came back looking perfect and new!
> I have no experience with white lambskin though, so let's here what the other say.


wow, didn't know that...good info to know!


----------



## POTC_ROXS

does white lambskin turn yellow over time (ie like cotton tshirts)?


----------



## fr2nc1z

I sent my off white lambskin and it came back gorgeous!


----------



## Rockerchic

iluvchanel said:


> Rockerchic, archygirl
> 
> I purchased my bag from Neiman Marcus, can I have Chanel Service through NM or I have to bring it to the Chanel boutique?


 

I have always had my bags serviced through Chanel --even bags purchased at NM. I am not sure if you could bring them to the NM Chanel area...anyone else know?


----------



## Anna Bella

I have a gorgeous silvery cream lambskin 2.55 with silver hardware (like a dark white) which is a little darkened for wear and tear!  it gets dirtier after every wear!  I usually clean it with an eraser, which was recommended by a friend, which takes ages but is very effective (it does remove the patina, though).

I took it into Chanel hoping they would be able to service it like at LV or Hermes, and they just looked at me with distain and told me there was nothing that could be done (this is in both Sydney and Melbourne, Australia).  Perhaps they don't have servicing in Australia??

I bought the bag in Paris, but this terrible after sales service has really undermined my taste for Chanel.  I thought they didn't have anything available for servicing ... so perhaps I should contact them again?

This issue is causing me a lot of angst!  I would love any advice...

Needless to say, I woun't be buying lambskin again, although it is soooo dreamy... my mother's caviar 2.55 looks like you could take a shower with it and it wouldn't be a problem!


----------



## kt1981

I have a red lambskin madision and noticed a greyish mark on the front but wasn't sure how to clean it.  Its not a pen mark---more like either grease or some type of dirt.  

Anyone recommend a clean/protective product?

Also---the red dye has transferred to my white shirt---does that usually happen?  Alittle frustrated cuz that has never happend to me before with any other colored bag


----------



## Luccibag

I'd try a little applegarde conditioner.  I wouldnt try any cleaner.  It may be too abrasive for lambskin.


----------



## chanelbaby

Goodness, so the red dye on lambskin rubs off? grrrrrrr I just got E/W  afew weeks ago and haven't had the chance to use it yet


----------



## Purrrfect

I am picking up a red Madison on Friday.....this is not good to hear that the  the dye wears off...

Have you called Chanel about it?  What did they say?


----------



## kt1981

Purrrfect said:


> I am picking up a red Madison on Friday.....this is not good to hear that the the dye wears off...
> 
> Have you called Chanel about it? What did they say?


 
I asked a NM rep and she didn't really give a good answer---she said it was from sweat??? I understand if the bag was at my armpits or something but the side of my body---ha, its hot here but not that hot!!!
I will stop by later this week to ask the Chanel rep at the store.  

Its not a bad transfer, but enough where the side of my white shirt is new reddish pink---hoping a little stain remover will take it out in the washer.

Aside from that---you will love the bag.  The leather in general is a little high maintenance (my first one)---but it is sooo soft


----------



## Purrrfect

Thanks *kt1981 *- I agree with you...sweat?...hmmm.
I will make sure I mention this to my SA when I pick up the bag and if she has any words of wisdom on the subject ....and let you and the other tpf'ers know.  Please post any info you get from the Chanel store rep you are visiting...

I know these bags need special care but the dyes coming off is really a bit much....

I don't know about you but I love a classic white shirt with jeans and heels and finding the perfect white shirt is  not always easy (sizing issues / button gap / tailoring) so the last thing I want is a pink spot on it.....hope you can save your shirt.

I am excited to get it - it looks so beautiful and eye catching...but I can see where it is much more high maintenance than the caviar leather bags...

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Purrrfect

kt1981 - got my red Madison today - talked to the SA about your experience - they said they had never heard of such a thing....hope it doesn't happen to me - but good to know to watch out for it....thanks for posting your experience.


----------



## legaldiva

I have the Timeless clutch in black lambskin.  Can I use a leather protector on it?  I have applegarde ... should I go for it?

The last thing I want to do is damage this beautiful baby.

TIA!


----------



## luvparis21

Thanks for starting this thread...

Does anyone know how to waterproof the lambskin. I remember reading some posts that the lambskin shouldn't be taken out in the rain...
TIA...


----------



## legaldiva

I think the applegard will help ... I used it on my fendi spy and some suede CL boots I have, but I'm nervous about the lambskin (although the spy was lambskin ... ?? I'm totally paranoid.).


----------



## luvparis21

legaldiva said:


> I think the applegard will help ... I used it on my fendi spy and some suede CL boots I have, but I'm nervous about the lambskin (although the spy was lambskin ... ?? I'm totally paranoid.).



Legaldiva, where do you buy the applegard from??
TIA...


----------



## legaldiva

I got mine from www.leatherstuff.com

Here is the link to their Apple Leather Care products: http://leatherstuff.com/shop/index.php?id=290

I have the Rain & Stain Repellant (which I'm going to try on my clutch ... ) and the Leather Protector (it's a conditioner).  I think both are totally worth the $$.


----------



## Lola24

I think treating a black lambskin would be easier than the lighter colors, the light colors are hard to take care of IMO.


----------



## luvparis21

legaldiva said:


> I got mine from www.leatherstuff.com
> 
> Here is the link to their Apple Leather Care products: http://leatherstuff.com/shop/index.php?id=290
> 
> I have the Rain & Stain Repellant (which I'm going to try on my clutch ... ) and the Leather Protector (it's a conditioner). I think both are totally worth the $$.


 

Legaldiva, thanks for the info. I'd go and get that for sure...

Do you do any conditioning/protection to any of your caviar purses???

Thanks much!


----------



## jmen

I agree with Lola, black lambskin, I've put leather conditioner on them and no harm.  I have a coral lamb e/w and I'm scared to death about using it.  I need to remember to ask at Chanel what to do, if anything.  (I suspect I'm going to bet shrugs and blank looks from them.)  The only thing is just use the darn thing.  It's that or just they become closet dwellers.  Use them, enjoy them, redye them -- the lambskin mantra.


----------



## legaldiva

I don't have any caviar ... yet.  I'm considering a white caviar Timeless clutch, but that's probably a few months in the future.

Good luck, and post about what happens if you do it!


----------



## Syma

I've asked the SA's about caring for Chanel bags and ther say just buff them lightly with a soft cloth. I guess the best thing to do is to try the product somewhere inconspicuous first and see how it holds up. Caviar is definately more durable than lambskin and a few Pfrmers have used non alcoholic baby wipes to clean their Caviar bags.


----------



## luvparis21

Syma, thanks for the tips I'll give that a try...

Legaldiva, I'll let you know how that goes with the caviar.

Thanks much Ladies!


----------



## sheanabelle

I dunno about using products....all the SA's tell me to use a damp cloth. I wish there was a better definitive answer!!


----------



## rainbow_rose

*I have a beatiful Black Jumbo Lambskin Classic Flap that is my baby, and every once in a while I just give mine a quick rub over with a non perfumed baby wipe, then just leave it to dry, it seems to do the trick perfectly. I swear by it! I also got a soft dry cloth with my Chanel when I purchased it and I often rub in down with that, it buffs it perfectly!*
*Hope this helps!*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## handbagsrock

I just got a pre-owned Jumbo flap in black lambskin.  Is there anything I need to do care-wise?  I mean, besides store it properly?


----------



## missisa07

There are different leather conditioners and cleaners available.  Use those at your own discretion though, as I've read that some people have had problems with certain leather products.  With lambskin, I would personally stay away from these products as it is such a delicate material.

If anything bad happens to your bag, there are places like luvinmybags.com that offer "spa" services for your bag.  (I always endorse that website, but no, I don't get paid/am not a spammer).


----------



## honeybunch

I decided after much agonising and help from all you ladies, to return my medium caviar flap in black and exchange it for lambskin.  I am going to be using the bag quite frequently and it will be my one and only chanel so i want it to last a long time.  What does everyone recommend me to do to care for it as soon as I receive it?  Do I need to spray it with water protector, what shall i stuff it with when not in use, etc etc?  Thanks!


----------



## chloe-babe

My most important tip with my lambskin (seriously) is keep your nails as short as possible, as its the scratching with nails that I find does the most damage.

When you are not using it, use the flap protector cloth to keep the flap from scratching, and it will be fine, you can pull the chain long on the inside of the bag so that when not in use it doesnt scratch the outer of the bag 

I have not protected mine, as the leather is just so shiny and puffy that it doesnt need it yet, and I really think you are going to be fine!


----------



## imgg

honeybunch said:


> I decided after much agonising and help from all you ladies, to return my medium caviar flap in black and exchange it for lambskin.  I am going to be using the bag quite frequently and it will be my one and only chanel so i want it to last a long time.  What does everyone recommend me to do to care for it as soon as I receive it?  Do I need to spray it with water protector, what shall i stuff it with when not in use, etc etc?  Thanks!



I would also occasionally use leather lotion to treat the lambskin. I also prefer the look of lamb to caviar so I just take extra care when using them and always store them in their protective sleepers.  Good choice!


----------



## chabich

Great Choice!  You may have to baby it more, but it's worth it.  The lambskin is sooo soft!  ITA to watch the chain when you store it so it doesn't leave an impression on the leather.


----------



## Sucre

*imgg*, what kind of lotion do you use with your bag?  
I'm gonna have my first lambskin bag soon. 



Do you(or anyone else) use something like stain & water guard on the bag as well since lambskin is so water-_non_-resistant?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I owned a Chanel lambskin bag for about two years, and I found the lambskin to be _more_ durable than some tPFers seem to think. Scratches easily rubbed out with the natural oils in my fingertip. (Chanels SAs show that trick all the time.) Also, the bag wasn't any more sensitive to rain than any other designer leather handbag. I carried an umbrella, and it was fine. (I wouldn't recommend putting lotions on it, personally.) And I was careful during storage to not let the chain rest on the bag.

Bottom line for me: Yes, you have to be a bit more careful with Chanel lambskin. But its well worth the trouble, because its just so sumptuous and gorgeous!


----------



## tweetie

It's a gorgeous leather.  I've had troubles with the light colored lambskin.  I store mine carefully, but when I used it, the corners are VERY delicate and it picks up stains (i.e from restaurant splatters) really easily.  I haven't had too many problems with nail scratches though.


----------



## Regina07

Honeybunch - so glad you went with the lambskin! I think it's worth the extra maintenance!  Can't wait to see your photos and I hope you LOVE, LOVE,LOVE it.


----------



## imgg

Sucre said:


> *imgg*, what kind of lotion do you use with your bag?
> I'm gonna have my first lambskin bag soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you(or anyone else) use something like stain & water guard on the bag as well since lambskin is so water-_non_-resistant?



call Chanel and ask them which one they use.  They put leather lotion on my black one when I first bought.  I bought the lotion they suggested but I can't find it for the life of me.  If I find it I will let you know!   I love my lambskin flaps, but I think I may finally break down and buy my first caviar one in camel.   I love my lambskin flaps though!


----------



## omgsweet

Whenever I use a lambskin bag...or any small chanel for that matter...I put it in its dustbag when I'm in the car.


----------



## honeybunch

Thanks for all those tips.  Regina07:  yes I am glad I changed my mind about caviar and I know I've made the right decision!

But what do you stuff your bags with?  Does it come with something to stuff it?  Also, can anyone in the UK recommend some products to use on lambskin because Apple Guard and Vectra don't seem to be available here?


----------



## Meeju

Like I said from the last post about taking care of lambskin, I conditionered it streight after I received the bag. Then, use the water protector.

The scratches seem gone after I applied the conditioner.

Good choice, you will enjoy it!!


----------



## lawchick

Good thread.  For the ladies that use leather conditioner on their lambskin bags, anyone use apple?  I just ordered some today but I'm scared to try it.  My only lambskin Chanel is a light color and although I've only used it a couple of times, the lambskin has a scuff where the actual skin is damaged!  I also noticed yesterday when I was taking pics of it to post here that the corners are slightly darkened.  I can only guess that it is color transfer from the sleeper.  That is why I promptly purchased appleguard leather conditioner today online after reading about it in this forum.  I hope it takes the darkness away from the corners!  I have literally only used this bag about 4-5 times in the 3 years I have owned it.


----------



## Meeju

^
^
I'm using it. But, for the color transfer, I've learned from taking care of LV that you might want to try the baby wipe (with aloe & non alchohol) first. I'd some problems with color transfer as well, and it took right of (may be twice) wonderfully.

For the dark spot, I used Appleguard cleaner..and it faded step by step. Then, I applied the conditioner.

I've the standard set, so it comes in conditioner and cleaner. I've heard that  conditioner also works as cleaner (on spot that is not really dark) as well.


----------



## lawchick

Thanks Meeju and thanks for posting this thread honeybunch!


----------



## chanelspell

Thank you too guys!
BTW any suggestion of a named product we can buy in Europe to condition our lambskins?TIA!


----------



## honeybunch

Yes, I'll second that.  Any product in the UK?


----------



## coco33chanel

I have noticed some small rub marks on my lambskin 2.55 and I would like to know what products to use. I saw some people used apple products i went to the website http://leatherstuff.com/shop/index.php?id=290 what product did you use? Is there anything I can buy at a store that works? Please help! Thanks=)


----------



## honeybunch

So I just got my lambskin flap today and it's gorgeous.  What should I be doing to protect it now?  What do people stuff their bag with when not in use?


----------



## kicksarefortwids

honeybunch said:


> So I just got my lambskin flap today and it's gorgeous. What should I be doing to protect it now? What do people stuff their bag with when not in use?


 
i like vectra on delicate leathers -- it protects but doesn't change the color or texture of the leather (some people use scotchguard but i hear it makes the leather feel funny).  i stuff my bags with paper -- no plastic!


----------



## honeybeez

honeybunch, please post ur new lambskin when u received it ya.


----------



## Meeju

*coco33chanel*, you might want to try "Apple Leather Care Kit" first (I called it standard set since it comes with cleaner & conditioner). Don't forget the "Apple Rain and Stain Repellent" for preventing water spot.

*honeybunch*, finally!....CONGRATS!!


----------



## honeybunch

kicksarefortwids said:


> i like vectra on delicate leathers -- it protects but doesn't change the color or texture of the leather (some people use scotchguard but i hear it makes the leather feel funny). i stuff my bags with paper -- no plastic!


 
*Kicksarefortwids*, I'm still looking for a recommendation for products sold in UK. I don't think they have Vectra here. Also, do you just use ordinary paper to stuff your bag or tissue paper/soft paper?

*Honeybeez*: I will post a pic when I get my camera back (my sis has borrowed it for her holiday!).


----------



## Elara

Thanks to you wonderful ladies on here and your help in the Authenticate This thread, I am now the proud owner of my very first Chanel purse. It was an incredible deal, and I am thoroughly in love with my new piece. 

The bag is in very good condition, but there appears to be some color transfer from general use, on the back, where it would have rubbed up against clothing, and on the front, on the quilting of the logo. Is there anything I can use to clean it, or should I just take it to Chanel and ask for help?

I keep reading about the Apple Guard cleaner and conditioner- but can I use that on red lambskin? I also read that someone used baby wipes- could I try those? I'm terrified of doing anything to mess this beautiful bag up!

The pictures:
(and ignore the authentication card- these are the pictures the seller took, and she accidently put the wrong card in the pictures, so it doesn't match the hologram tag)

http://picasaweb.google.com/Cherye/Chanel


----------



## Michele

Congrats, the bag is beautiful.  I would recommend getting it professionally cleaned.


----------



## cjen49

I would recommend it getting cleaned too.  The Chanel at NM Scottsdale has a reputable leathersmith person who fixes and cleans their bags.


----------



## Elara

Thank you- I'm going to run down to the Chanel boutique in my local Saks tomorrow!


----------



## Regina07

I have the same bag in red lambskin.  It's currently with Chanel for refurbishment -- but no re-dyeing because that causes lambskin to harden.  Do show pics when you get it back!

Congrats!


----------



## chingster

i have a chanel mademoiselle tote in the celadon lambskin. i don't mind the scratches so much, but dirt is starting to show on it. help!  how do i clean it and prevent more dirt from building up.


----------



## Elara

Oh, wow, reallly? Do you happen to know what style it is by any chance?  Even the SA at Chanel today wasn't sure, though he was amazed at it's condition for being almost 20 years old. He did say they would probably redye it, but he also said that they would evaluate it and do what they felt necessary- I would hate to have it redyed and have the leather hardened. But I guess I'll just trust they know what they're doing. Please post pictures of it when you get it back too!

Again, thanks to everyone on these boards that helped me authenticate it, and then gave me advice to take it to Chanel for cleaning. The SA said it should be back home within 8 weeks, just in time for Christmas. And since it's bright lipstick red, it'll be perfect timing!


----------



## principessa1688

i'm such an idiot today... saw the white jumbo classic and took out my credit card didn't realise it was lambskin until i got home coz i cracked a nail before going into the store and didnt want to scratch so i just told the SA to check on the new one for me and paid 
and i just had a baby whos 6 months old and a 4 yr old... i'm soooo going to ruin it ...help~


----------



## fr2nc1z

You can send it to Chanel to get it cleaned. And when they clean it, they treat the lambskin so its more durable


----------



## principessa1688

really? the sa didn't mention that when i asked her she said use a eraser


----------



## chloe-babe

oooh I bet it is gorgeous tho in the lambskin.

I personally would treat a white bag with such care anyhow, caviar or lambskin, not pop it on the ground etc etc, but only you truly know if you can cope with a lambskin and two gorgeous small people lol!

would love to see piccies


----------



## jmen

Can you return it for a white caviar?


----------



## kuriso

i have a vintage white lambskin flap and it is a bit high maintenance but i baby my bags anyway. i would be careful about storing the bag. make sure the chain doesn't indent the lambskin. when you go out, bring an extra bag or something to either put your bag inside or on top of it so it won't get dirty. and oh beware of black  clothes and dark washed jeans.


----------



## delilahds

Leave it out for sunny days only - rain I could imagine to be bad for it.
Wear light colours with it so it doesnt rub/stain


----------



## logomad

Ladies, what abt colour transfer from the dustbag. Has that  ever happened to you since it's black and the bag is white? Personally I've been tempted over and over again to get a white lambskin ( I mean it's just so beautiful especially against a black top and blue jeans) but having to bring along another bag just so to put the lambskin on top of or into is just too much trouble, sigh......


----------



## bulletproofsoul

logomad said:


> Ladies, what abt colour transfer from the dustbag. Has that  ever happened to you since it's black and the bag is white? Personally I've been tempted over and over again to get a white lambskin ( I mean it's just so beautiful especially against a black top and blue jeans) but having to bring along another bag just so to put the lambskin on top of or into is just too much trouble, sigh......




I'd be worried about the dustbag myself, and would probably store it in a white pillowcase.  Works just as well!


----------



## principessa1688

thanx guys ... but someone walked into me yesterday and theres a scratch in the front already oh well


----------



## chloe-babe

oh principessa, try and think of it as a good thing! I know thats hard, but often, once my bag has been scratched once, I stop obsessing quite so much about it, and only then do I really start enjoying using it  honestly. It works! All bags will scratch at some point, you have got your first one out the way now


----------



## ginger211

hi! please let me know what you use to clean your chanel bags (lambskin).

thank you!


----------



## venusfly

I know that leather conditioner is a no-no with lambskin leather so what _do_  you use to condition older lambskin bags that look a little dry and ashy/white?? Any idea ladies? :s


----------



## ladydeluxe

if i were you, i would send it back to the boutique for conditioning or lovingmybags. it's always better to get it professionally done than to DIY.


----------



## luvbags3

I have the ultimate soft in beige first edition and the first time I used it color transfer happened. I used the Aldo leather conditioner and it took it right out and left it perfect. I would use it on any leather. Ask I know I was scared when I thought of doing it but it was a miracle.


----------



## venusfly

luvbags3 said:


> I have the ultimate soft in beige first edition and the first time I used it color transfer happened. I used the Aldo leather conditioner and it took it right out and left it perfect. I would use it on any leather. Ask I know I was scared when I thought of doing it but it was a miracle.


 
That's goodd information but I don't have color transfer. The leather just looks dry.


----------



## jmen

I just purchased some products from luvingmybags and treated them all as a preventive measure.  Mostly all are lambskin; however, none of them even the oldest from the late 80s was dried out.  If I recall from the lmbags website they say never use saddle soap.  There are some things that do more harm that good.  You might want to go directly with your purse to Chanel or send to luvinmybags and let them treat it at this point.  Then purchase some cleaning, moisturizing, stain repellant products to keep up the care ritual at home.


----------



## venusfly

ladydeluxe said:


> if i were you, i would send it back to the boutique for conditioning or lovingmybags. it's always better to get it professionally done than to DIY.


 

ladyDeluxe, I'm sure you're right....just hate to part with my bag for 8 weeks, but I guess it has to be done.....:okay:


----------



## echo_23

jmen said:


> I just purchased some products from luvingmybags and treated them all as a preventive measure. Mostly all are lambskin; however, none of them even the oldest from the late 80s was dried out. If I recall from the lmbags website they say never use saddle soap. There are some things that do more harm that good. You might want to go directly with your purse to Chanel or send to luvinmybags and let them treat it at this point. Then purchase some cleaning, moisturizing, stain repellant products to keep up the care ritual at home.


 
What process did you use or did you just use the pre-treatment?  I want to moisturize and protect my lambskin flap and have all the LMB stuff but wasn't sure if it was okay for Chanel lambskin (I bought it for and used it on my b-bags and fendis).  Thanks!


----------



## jmen

The luvinmy bags products that I just purchased and used are: Leather Luxury Cleaner Plus, Feel Soft Moisturizer, Shine Restore and Leather Pro Treatment.  Since my purses weren't grungy I didn't really need the Cleaner but I figured better to have some on hand just in case.  The Leather Pro Treatment is the cream that prevents staining; they recommend reapplying every 2-3 months.  I don't think I'll need to reapply as I'm not out and about every day as I work at home.  I went through all my purses and treated them.  (I didn't really need the Shine Restore either but another product I thought might come in handy at some point.)  The products were beautifully wrapped and included sponge applicators a plenty and a few buffing cloths.  

I'm a sucker for the look and feel of lambskin so most of my bags are lambskin, but admit I lived in fear of something dreadful happening.  Knowing there is some barrier of protection relieves a lot of stress.  (There is no discoloration, telltale signs of product application of the products.)


----------



## mikimoto

I have 2 lambskin flaps that i am scared to use them too often, as they just so delicate and prone to scratches and water marks. 
I just read in the magazine that as lambskin is untreated and could easily absorbed water and leave marks, they recommended scotchguarding it?  But I am just not sure whether I should, as the Chanel SAs don't recommend it.

Anyone has tried scotchguarding? and does it work?


Thanks  ....


----------



## javaboo

My SA recommended me to scotch guard the white lambskin I was thinking about buying. She said that I should get it professionally done because if its not even it will leave spots.


----------



## logomad

Getting a pre-loved lambskin soon. Colour doesn't look as rich as a new one so looks dull/flat in comprison. Any idea if it's possible to put back the gloss back with cleaner and conditioner? Would it damage the lambskin? I've done that with calf without any problems though. Would appreciate any tips on cleaning and caring for lambskin. 

Also do your older lambskin bags (5 years and older) look just as rich and glossy as when you first got it?

TIA


----------



## sandysandiego

Did you buy the white bag?  I just got the white jumbo lambskin
but am a bit afraid to use it!

Where would I take it to get it scotchguarded?  We do not have a Chanel Boutique here in San Diego.


----------



## sandysandiego

I feel your pain!  I got a White Jumbo Lambskin with Bijoux
last month and have not even carried it yet out of fear!

I am planning to use the Lovinmybags protreatment to help
protect it.


----------



## royceag

Well, worst case scenario, you dye it when it gets too dirty.  I just did that with a vintage pale nude lambskin bag; I made it navy.  Of course, the leather loses a bit of its suppleness (quite a bit) but my poor old lady was looking rather disreputable.


----------



## gina8521

I have used Scotchguard on lambskin & it turned out wonderfully. The Chanel at Wynn actually uses Scotchguard after you buy a bag, if you want them to.
You can do it yourself ( I have done it), you just need to use a very light hand on the spray, hold the spray back about 12 inches, and use a sweeping motion.
I watched the SA at Chanel Wynn do it, she put the bag upside down over a rack, and used a continuous sweeping motion. If you can picture using hairspray on a beehive hairdo, it was a bit like that *L*


----------



## ballchai

is scotchguard ok for the metallic as well?


----------



## mcmahan706

The thread about cleaning a GST caught my eye- I just bought the distressed lamb and wondered about cleaning? If there is already a thread, please direct me. Thanks! (Le Marais flap is the bag.)


----------



## Chanel Angel

*Hi! I hope I've got this in the right place....*
*I have a Chanel lambskin leather bag and want to know what kind of leather cleaner or conditioner products are the best to use?*


----------



## jmen

I've been using products from luvinmybags.  Really like the cream protector.  There is no darkening of the leather, not that you would notice on black.  I'm sure others will post their fave product(s).


----------



## bubbly

No matter how much I baby my beige lambskin flap, the strap seems to "tan" over time. When I store the bag back into its dust bag each time I use it, I cringed with dismay at yet another dirt spot. How do you all care for your beige (or light coloured) lambskin (other than not using it at all)? I called Chanel today and they told me I can replace the strap for a fee but I may have to wait up to 6 months since they need to send it back to Paris.


----------



## I-shop

huaa?? that long?? I'm going to send my Beige flap to Chanel for restoration..mann.. I thought it only takes 2 months..


----------



## Trixy

Hi everyone !

I recently got my hands on a Chanel 2.55 from 1995.. the condition of the lambskin is actually pretty good.. but there are a few little scratches and some slight cracking in the leather. Is there anything I can use to buff these scratches out? I heard using any kind of oil is a no no !! 

Thanks !


----------



## princesscathryn

Hi I'm kinda new to Chanel forum!

Sorry this might be a popular topic but currently the search feature is disabled and I am unable to search for the related threads. 

I noticed the lambskin is pretty easy to get scratched... how do you gals *remove the scratches*, and how do you baby your lambskin bags?? Any leather care products recommended for lambskin?

Thanks


----------



## jmen

Rub the pads of your fingertips across the marks several times.  The natural oil will make them disappear unless you've actually scraped the leather.  Some folks use Apple Guard or Vectra.  I prefer luvinmybag's cream protector versus spraying a wet product.  I'm sure others will chime in with what they prefer.

Just use the purse and enjoy it.  When it gets tired looking, send it Chanel to be reconditioned.  It'll come back looking brand new.


----------



## catalyst81

Chanel here in sg dont do reconditioning.. they will direct us to a reputable laundryshop for cleaning/waterproofing luxury bags and shoes... 
anyway i sent my white lambskin there; came back good as new! all stains gon but scratches still there.. sucks


----------



## missisa07

The only Chanel product that I have that's lambskin is my little camellia card holder.  When I notice the leather has lots some of its sheen from being scratched and thrown around in my bag, I just rub it a bit with my fingers (like jmen suggested).  Sometimes when I'm really bored I'll bust out the AppleGarde leather conditioner.


----------



## SWlife

Good to know about the Appleguarde, got a bottle just sitting around.


----------



## princesscathryn

Do you gals happen to know any shop that is able to remove scratch on lambskin?


----------



## roey

I wish the search function was working because sometime last year, a member wrote about a product that she swears by to remove scratches from lambskin.  She said it's the only product she's found that works to erase them.  I should have written it down when I read it!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Roey, was it Meltonian?  I've heard that stuff is amazing but haven't used it myself yet. 

Anyone here tried it?


----------



## roey

^YES!  That's it!!  Thanks so much Gina!  Now to figure out where to purchase it.


----------



## jjdottie

catalyst81 said:


> Chanel here in sg dont do reconditioning.. they will direct us to a reputable laundryshop for cleaning/waterproofing luxury bags and shoes...
> anyway i sent my white lambskin there; came back good as new! all stains gon but scratches still there.. sucks


 

Hi Catalyst81, may I know where is the laundryshop located? and how much did u pay for it? thanks


----------



## Aurora

jjdottie said:


> Hi Catalyst81, may I know where is the laundryshop located? and how much did u pay for it? thanks


 
Not Catalyst81 but Colourwash has a pretty good reputation. It's not cheap though, the price depends on size of the bag so you have to bring it down to ask.


----------



## miacillan

roey said:


> ^YES!  That's it!!  Thanks so much Gina!  Now to figure out where to purchase it.



Hi Roey,

I googled "Meltonian" and saw this website where they sell this brand:
http://www.cedarshoetree.com/shop/index.php?manufacturers_id=14

But do you know which one among the various Meltonian products to use for "erasing" the scratches from the lambskin?


----------



## fashionlover123

I know that there are topics about cleaning and caring Chanel bags, and some said that apple leather care works with some lambskin but not other. What about vintage lambskin? How to moisturize the leather? I'm thinking about lovingmybags.com's products. Anyone has any suggestion of how to moisturize the leather for a vintage lambskin flap? 

I just bought a vintage lambskin jumbo flap, and I really want to keep the leather supple. Thanks for any help.


----------



## bagtasia

Apple leather conditioner helps.


----------



## jmen

I use the luvinmybags products and have no complaints.  I especially like the cream protector.


----------



## anufangava

I used lovinmybags too and it worked great.


----------



## fashionlover123

^thanks for all of your suggestion. I'll try lovingmybags then


----------



## Grande Latte

fashionlover123 said:


> I know that there are topics about cleaning and caring Chanel bags, and some said that apple leather care works with some lambskin but not other. What about vintage lambskin? How to moisturize the leather? I'm thinking about lovingmybags.com's products. Anyone has any suggestion of how to moisturize the leather for a vintage lambskin flap?
> 
> I just bought a vintage lambskin jumbo flap, and I really want to keep the leather supple. Thanks for any help.



Lovingmybags.com has great moisturizers. This is what I use on my vintage Chanels and other brand name bags too.

Always start on the underside or inside of the bag first.


----------



## liz2502

Hi Guys,
I just purchased a black vintage lambskin flap bag and wondered how I should care for it?  I know I should keep it in the dustbag but should I treat it with anything in particular before using it?  It is in great condition.  I was thinking maybe spraying it with the stuff you get to protect shoes.  Is this a good idea?  Any advice would be welcome or if there is a website that I could download care instructions that too would be welcome.  I am a "virgin" Chanel owner.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Julierose

Bring it to the Chanel Boutique for the "Spa" treatment, and also, they have a great polish for lambskin they can suggest, (at least the one on 57th St does), and you can always ask them for advice.


----------



## liz2502

I should say I live in Scotland and we do not have a chanel near us - the nearest is London!!!


----------



## roey

If the bag is in good shape I say leave it alone!  I purchased an almost mint condition XL black vintage flap and it needs little care.  It sits on top of the dustbag on my purse shelf with a layer of tissue covering the back of the bag.  I hang the chains over the tissue so they don't touch the leather.  As for care of the leather itself, all I do is wipe it down with an unscented baby wipe after each use and it is fine.  I think people overreact to lambskin; the darker colors are very easy to care for.


----------



## bluekitty0914

I saw a really cute chanel bag in white color, I think it's a small shopping bag in lamb skin (price around $1500). Anyways, the leather is so soft touch, and I felt in love with in right away, but all I'm concerning about it is since its in such a light color, I'm afraid this will be hard to take care, even though I can bring it to chanel to clean it. Since I never had a chanel bag before, anyone have suggestion?

thanks a lot~~


----------



## jmh

I hope this isn't a repeat. I didn't read all of the posts. burberryprncess posted this link for appleguarde on another thread.


http://leatherstuff.com/shop/view.php?id=284


----------



## Expat

I'm am pondering over a 2006 pale coloured lambskin at the moment :s. 

And I'm sure I've read on here somewhere that older lambskin is more fragile than the current? Can't find it now and I've been searching all night!

Anyway, IS it more delicate? I have a 2008 black lambskin classic flap and have used it almost every day with no trouble at all, and I'm not particularly careful :shame:. 
But will I need to baby the older one more?

Also, as it is a pale colour, I feel I should protect it (IF I buy it...)

 I've found the lovinmybags site and have completely confused myself. What would you recommend from here? I currently have modern lambskin, caviar, glazed calfskin and a couple of metallics...
http://www.lovinmybags.com/products.html 

TIA


----------



## Nat

IMO it's the other way around: older/vintage lambskin is less delicate than the current. I have never treated my Chanel bags with anything, so can't help you out with that.


----------



## Expat

Excellent! Thank you Beautlicious. Tbh, it wasn't something I'd even thought about until tonight.



You aren't helping my wallet though! There's a verrrrry tempting goody around at the moment


----------



## Nat

^ Really? Like a beautiful vintage flap, perhaps?


----------



## Expat

LOL, that would be it! I really shouldn't but.... the COLOUR! It's hard to find anything other than neutrals here.

Edited to add - surely it's shiny silver HW? it says Pewter


----------



## Nat

Aha. Forgot to say though that the light colored flaps are always more difficult to take care of than the dark colored flaps, regardless of them being new or vintage.

I'm not sure about the H/W. Hard to tell without any pictures


----------



## Expat

- I'm awaiting authentication. 
And for the time difference to take effect


----------



## REYNALD0C

Does lambskin leather crease easily? anyone know?


----------



## Nat

Bump


----------



## saranga

hi, i own a chanel portobello bag (black and beige version). however i got some ink on the beige part... ballpoint ink.

i've read some posts about how bag cleaning services will redye the leather, and it doesnt leave the texture as soft as it once was.

does anyone have any good advice about how to clean off the ink spot?? i'm afraid to try anything i've read (oil, leather care product) till i get some firm tips!

thank u!


----------



## NonaSui

Hello All, I just purchase my first Chanel a few days ago, a Black Maxi Lambskin with gold H/W. I have since been reading here that caviar leather is better for everyday use so I went back but kept my lambskin as I love it that much more. Is there any kind of preventive measures I can take to protect it? Or am I going to be walking the streets of NYC in constant fear and anxiety looking like a mad woman? Any and all advice is appreciated and welcomed, thanks in advance.


----------



## missisa07

Apple Garde and Lovinmybags (lovinmybags) make very good cleansers.  Lovinmybags makes cleansers and conditioners SPECIFICALLY for lambskin leather, although it is a bit pricey, it's worth it.


----------



## NonaSui

Thanks!!


----------



## esme<3chanel

Hi,
I also have a lambskin bag and I haven't used any creams or leather conditioner and I've found its quite damaged at the top, its gone quite rough, and it also got wet in th rain and the edge of the flap has gone a bit lumpy, so I suggest you take very good care of it, even though chanel dont recommend creams, use a very delicate conditioning spray so you dont add too much and wreck your bag.
xoxo


----------



## pcil

Just to summarize everything, buying Apple Leather Care Kit is enough to take care of chanel lambskin? Or do I need to get Apple Rain and Stain Repellent as well? 

I'm not sure what to get because some people say no treatment needed and some say they use applegarde/lovin my bag product.
If I ended buy one of these product, does it come with instructions on how to apply it? 

Thanks!


----------



## Vikzenne

hey guys!  Has anyone tried lovinmybags' new lambskin cleanser?  I was wondering if it helps with scratches on a black/dark lambskin bag.  

Can cleansers alone help with scratches?  I was rather surprised, but this is what Barbara, the super nice lady at lovinmybags reccomended.  Something to do with the product being a surfactant.


----------



## Malinda

What product do you recommend for white lambskin?  I want to treat my bag when I get it, but I also don't want the treatment to discolor the bag.


----------



## iced latte

Anyone has tried Meltonian Polish Cream? It's recommended by my SA from 57th boutique to help removing the scratches. However, when I tried to order it online, I found it comes in over 20 different colors. What color should I use in my black lambskin? I remember the cream my SA showed to me is in a cream white color. I guess it might be 001 Neutral but not very sure. Is Neutral a clear color?


----------



## Malinda

I found creases in the interior lambskin lining of my white caviar clutch.  I conditioned it and found that it did look better.  However, the creases were still there, I think due to the diamond quilting on the exterior caviar.  Perhaps creasing would lessen if the lambskin was much thicker?  I have lambskin gloves and they are thicker and do not have deeper creasesthan the leather lining in the Chanel bags.



REYNALD0C said:


> Does lambskin leather crease easily? anyone know?


----------



## volaju

the best thing you can do to get any light scratches out from a lambskin bag is to rub the scratch with the cloth you get with a pair of sunglasses or just your finger. the heat generated from the rubbing should lift it provided it's not too deep of a scratch. 
I would put creasing down to it being just a natural characteristic of the product.
*Lambskin is recommended for occasional use only*


----------



## lashopgirl

I use apple brand leatehr conditioner and it makes it supple and shiny


----------



## ririan

can meltonian be used on lambskin as well? 
I saw raves of meltonian when used on caviar though.

I just purchased the latest silver flap with ghw, and I understand the lambskin used is different, what leathercare product should I use?


----------



## fufu

ririan said:


> can meltonian be used on lambskin as well?
> I saw raves of meltonian when used on caviar though.
> 
> I just purchased the latest silver flap with ghw, and I understand the lambskin used is different, what leathercare product should I use?


 
i use blackrock leathercare to pre-treat my red lambskin. Luccibag had a thread that suggets using meltonian all purpose leather cleaner and conditioner on both her red caviar and red lambskin and it worked well as well.

I wanna buy meltonian all purpose leather cleaner and conditioner, but can't find any sources to buy


----------



## Luccibag

Meltonian is good for lambskin too, as well as distressed leather.  The Meltonian Cleaner Conditioner is the product I prefer.


----------



## Tartine

Can Meltonian be used on glazed lambskin?

Like Fufu..I would also like to get hold of the Meltonian cleaner and conditioner. Could anyone share where to purchase Meltonian products?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Goshopping

I love Meltonian leather conditioner.  I use it for caviar , lambskin and my python bags successfully.  I buy it from my local cobbler shop, however, I have seen it for sale on ebay.  Meltonian lotion is much better than Apple guarde, IMO.   In my experience, it does not darken light colored leather, like Apple guarde.  But always, test in a corner or bottom of your bag first.


----------



## Tartine

Thanks for sharing Goshopping 




Goshopping said:


> I love Meltonian leather conditioner. I use it for caviar , lambskin and my python bags successfully. I buy it from my local cobbler shop, however, I have seen it for sale on ebay. Meltonian lotion is much better than Apple guarde, IMO. In my experience, it does not darken light colored leather, like Apple guarde. But always, test in a corner or bottom of your bag first.


----------



## ririan

Tartine said:


> Can Meltonian be used on glazed lambskin?
> 
> Like Fufu..I would also like to get hold of the Meltonian cleaner and conditioner. Could anyone share where to purchase Meltonian products?
> Thanks in advance


 
Count me in! 

I would like to get hold of a bottle too, now that my two light colour flaps are arriving. Meltonian is not available at all in my country (same as fufu and tartine)


----------



## fufu

Tartine said:


> Can Meltonian be used on glazed lambskin?
> 
> Like Fufu..I would also like to get hold of the Meltonian cleaner and conditioner. Could anyone share where to purchase Meltonian products?
> Thanks in advance



I'm desperately looking for sources to buy meltonian  Sellrs that I find in Ebay usually only ship around US and not to othe countries  

Im not sure if glazed lambskin can be used, as it's different from the normal lambskin..

Previously i found one that sell, but they want all my credit card numbers, including the secret numbers behind, I felt so insecure to give them.. oww


----------



## ririan

Apart from cobbler shops, can we get it off the counter, like from Targets, or Walmart? May have to ask my friend who is travelling to the states to buy for me ...


----------



## Goshopping

I have never seen Meltonian in Target or Walmart.  I live in CA. The only place that I have seen Meltonian is at cobbler shop.


----------



## Malinda

I've haven't found Meltonian in retail stores.  I did find it in the local cobbler shop though.


----------



## ellesah

I have a vint (4series) beige flattened lambskin bag, and Apple Guard Conditioner darkened several "dry spots"- specifically the edges :cry:. It sort of accentuated the creases and its really ugly now... dont know what to dooo. 
My black lambskin 2.55 flap should be coming next week, would the Apple Guard Conditioner work well with black lambskin? or should i get another product (im looking at LMB packs). Thanks!!!!


----------



## Tartine

I read in some thread post that Apple Guard works for Cavier..but not on lambskin. Sorry to hear about your plight.



ellesah said:


> I have a vint (4series) beige flattened lambskin bag, and Apple Guard Conditioner darkened several "dry spots"- specifically the edges :cry:. It sort of accentuated the creases and its really ugly now... dont know what to dooo.
> My black lambskin 2.55 flap should be coming next week, would the Apple Guard Conditioner work well with black lambskin? or should i get another product (im looking at LMB packs). Thanks!!!!


----------



## saks4me

I'm confused.. when you guys are talking about scratches on lambskin, are we talking about fingernail marks? I ask b/c I have a black lambskin and it has chain marks on it (not much but otherwise perfect). Does the conditioners, apple guards work for removal of chain marks? Or should I try to rub them to remove the marks?


----------



## SASSYKITTY

Pls help need expert advice on how to restore shine in a vintage black  lambskin flap. It's looking dull compared to her other much shinier flaps but also vintage.   I'm just posting this for a desperate friend.We don't have Chanel in our country so can't go there. What product. Can you recommend ? Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Vikzenne

^I am thinking about ordering the New Shine Restore from lovinmybags.  

And Saks4me, I don't know how much it will help, but where there were minor chain marks, I tried pushing them out from the underside, and they went away.  But they were very little, and some of my little chain marks have gone away by themselves overnight, so I don't know...


----------



## annie0127

I just bought the new Pink lambsink faden reissue. the leather is so soft (too soft) and the color is very light. I am afriad that it would be dirty so quick. is there any product I can use before I carry the bag out? or any tip please??? please help~


Many Thanks~~~


----------



## chanellady

eeee??

i have some leather conditioner "meltonian boot & shoe cream polish." it is what the man at a very very well respected leather shop recommened (so i took his word). however, while i was conditioning my black lamskin classic flap, i noticed black dye rubbing off on the white rag. i was conditioning gently. despite the dye on the rag, i did not see a difference in the dye color on the bag itself; it does not seem to be fading.

is this normal? 
should i stop conditioning?


----------



## jmen

When conditioning my black lamb w/luvinmybags product I've seen a very small amount of black on the sponge.  I'm not worried about it. There is no visible change to the purse at all and it was a very small amount.   Probably the second time you condition it won't happen.


----------



## purse-nality

hmmm... dirt perhaps? since lamb is matte, they are more prone to surface dust/dirt settling. although i don't own any lamb yet, i find a little when i use baby wipes on my caviar. since they're black you won't really know unless after cleaning.


----------



## fufu

I think is normal to have a little dye came out from the first condition.
Best is not to rub too hard (light back and forth motion) 

I have not use baby wipes too, but i reckon for my first time i will use it lightly to test it out first..


----------



## pepperblush

I merely need to rub vigorously with a tissue on a spot on my black lambskin for some black dye to stain the tissue. It's only a slight stain, but that certainly stopped me in my tracks. 

Now I've learnt to moderate my force when wiping my bag over.


----------



## chanellady

thanks everyone, at least it seems to be pretty normal problem.


----------



## jennzy

im wondering if its dirt...
i get that when i clean and condition my leather shoes

if your white rag turns blackest of the black i wouldnt worry 

maybe you should clean and then condition?


----------



## LVLux

The same thing happened when I conditioned my new bag-I think it is just the excess dye-I had no discoloration or lightening on my bag-it still looks perfect!


----------



## michiruu

hi all, my peachy mini flap was stained by my jeans... i usually cross over carry it.. i used baby wipes to try to remove the stains... yes the stains are lighter.. but they are still there... 
what products shall i use to completely remove the stain? or the only way is to send it to channel for cleaning?


----------



## cparroyo777

hi! i have a vintage chanel 2.55 lambskin. The quilts have flattened unevenly. Can anybody tell me how to puff it up or totally flattened the quilts?

how can i turn it from (picture number 1 to Picture no. 2?)
tia


----------



## sarahwh

fufu said:


> I'm desperately looking for sources to buy meltonian  Sellrs that I find in Ebay usually only ship around US and not to othe countries
> 
> Im not sure if glazed lambskin can be used, as it's different from the normal lambskin..
> 
> Previously i found one that sell, but they want all my credit card numbers, including the secret numbers behind, I felt so insecure to give them.. oww



Hi, i saw your message and i just want to say that another member here from Purseforum recommend this site  http://www.cedarshoetree.com/shop/index.php?manufacturers_id=14

hope it is usefull !


----------



## cookie888

honeybunch said:


> Thanks for all those tips.  Regina07:  yes I am glad I changed my mind about caviar and I know I've made the right decision!
> 
> But what do you stuff your bags with?  Does it come with something to stuff it?  Also, can anyone in the UK recommend some products to use on lambskin because Apple Guard and Vectra don't seem to be available here?



You went with the lambskin. well done! doesn't it smell nice? I bought my first lambskin this week - havn't taken her out yet as I'm using it as an evening bag. Am about to purchase my first large jumbo flap in lambskin. I was told that the 07 lambskin is a bit more tougher than the 08 but I can't confirm that.

I've read a lot about protecting the bag when you first get it, but for me, I'm going to leave it and see how it goes. 

useful thread tho


----------



## betty_boop

fufu, u managed to get the meltonian conditioner? i tried ebay seller and got the same reply as u.. im interested to get 1 bottle too..


----------



## cparroyo777

can anybody take a look at post #122 please?thanks!


----------



## sasasa

Hello Ladies!
I know this probabaly is a very much discussed topic anf there are several other threads about this subject, but i can´t not ask.
I just bought a channel medium classic flap in lambskin black. 

I love it and been saving for it for more than a year. However, I am afraid of using it... sounds stupid i know.

Therefore i would really appreciate some advice in how to take care f it.
1. how to avoid statches, cracks, marks, ...?
2. how does it react when faced with and snow conditions?
3. what type of care does chanel gives to bags in "not so good" condition?

Last, should i change my lamskin for a caviar?

Thanks so much


----------



## chanel&More

Lamb skin is great. I would get some conditioner form lovinmy bags specially made for lamb leather. Just be gentle with your bag. Every once in awhile send it for a Chanel Spa. It will last for years.


----------



## cparroyo777

can somebody please check post no. 122?thanks. Reply is very much appreciated.


----------



## fufu

cparroyo777 said:


> hi! i have a vintage chanel 2.55 lambskin. The quilts have flattened unevenly. Can anybody tell me how to puff it up or totally flattened the quilts?
> 
> how can i turn it from (picture number 1 to Picture no. 2?)
> tia



i think the best way is to leave it naturally.. in due time, it will flatten all..


----------



## allbrandspls

From memory i think some of the vintage bags were made with flatter quilting.


----------



## fufu

allbrandspls: I think so too, i think they made the puffy version and the flat versions of lambskin..


----------



## cparroyo777

thanks for the response guys!


----------



## Jahpson

tuck your chains in when storing your bags so they don't scratch the lambskin.


----------



## Yikkie

I've tried some of the products from Lovinmybags and they work great! I just bought a vintage lambskin small/medium flap which looked a little worn when arrived, but after I applied the spa kit for lamb/exotic skin it looks REALLY rejuvenated! The lustre is more beautiful and the bag now looks mint. Love it!


----------



## bbbochap

i used applegard on my coral lambskin east west, totally not advisable as i realised my polishing cloth turned coral color!!!!

now my bag seem to appear patchy in color. its going in for professional cleaning.


----------



## bronzebeauti

Im trying to decide between CHANEL XL flap and MAXI ....(gold hardware) but before i go with the gold hardware,, Has anyone had problems with the CC's tarnishing? This is my first Chanel.. if so ill have to go with silver (i dont like near as much) ..TIA!


----------



## zhu010

Hi, I am thinking of buying my first Chanel and obviously love the lambskin best but am worried about its care... do the bags need to be babied a great deal? And how long is it before the quilts start to flatten? Thank you! x


----------



## cparroyo777

Yikkie said:


> I've tried some of the products from Lovinmybags and they work great! I just bought a vintage lambskin small/medium flap which looked a little worn when arrived, but after I applied the spa kit for lamb/exotic skin it looks REALLY rejuvenated! The lustre is more beautiful and the bag now looks mint. Love it!



where can I find Lovinmybags products? I have a leather conditioner from Coach. Is it the same? Thanks!


----------



## Yikkie

cparroyo777 said:


> where can I find Lovinmybags products? I have a leather conditioner from Coach. Is it the same? Thanks!


 
Check out www.lovinmybags.com


----------



## hoamechua

I just placed order from leatherstuff.com. I hope the apple caring kit works with my bag. If you plan to order, here is the  20% off promotional code from retailmenot.com


http://www.retailmenot.com/view/leatherstuff.com


----------



## francot1

I just purchased a Chanel classic flap in black lambskin. I would like to treat the bag to prevent water marks from rain, and would also like to treat gold hardware to prevent scratches.(Is this possible?) 
I did a search and saw that many people recommend lovin my bags products.
I went to their website, but they have so many products and and I am not sure what to purchase.
Could you please tell me what products you use.


----------



## eggpudding

Bump.. I'd love to know if there is anything to treat the gold hardware to prevent scratches as well!


----------



## shinymagpie

I just put Meltonian Leather Conditioner (as recommended by Luccibag on another thread. She has great photos of her bag there.) I am really really happy with how my bag looks. I didn't like it so much on my caviar bags. If I had a new bag under warranty, I would probably take it to Chanel for cleaning. But as my bag is 9 years old and I got it recycled, I had Chanel do a minor repair and I used the leather conditioner myself. It looks amazing. 
For the hardware on my bags with gold, I use a gold polishing cloth. You can usually find these at a large department store. I would never use any cream of any kind on gold because it might be abrasive. 
Chanel care books do say that gold will tarnish and the gold plating will wear off over time. This is totally true. It depends on how much wear the bag gets. It will usually tarnish first around the holes where the chain goes through. If you use it a lot, the turnlock pin may tarnish. All metal is affected by climate and contact with skin. You can see photos of some of my older vintage belt bags on the post photos of your vintage chanel here. You can see what happens to really old bags that have a lot of use. But some still look like new.

I also think that heat may be a factor in how long the quilting stays soft and fluffy. I have had a few bags where the quilting has compressed and feels a little grainy. I think it is the heat. So I never ever leave my more modern bags in a really hot area. I don't keep them under airconditioning, but I choose the coolest part of my apartment to keep them in. 
I also have a hook that I hang behind the driver's seat in my car to hang my bag off while I am driving, that way, it will never hit the ground where it might meet something gruesome left by my kids. At work, I have another hook under my desk for it to hang off. One of my friends has a plastic box under her desk for her bags to sit in. 

If you maintain your bag regularly, it should look amazing for years. Some of my vintage bags still look brand new even though they are over 20 years old. Others of my more modern bags are in less good condition, purely by how they were handled.


----------



## fufu

eggpudding: I won't treat my gold hardware, if anything happens, can always opt for replating or replacing


----------



## eggpudding

^Thanks fufu. Do you know if they will still replace vintage hardware though like the big CC's? 

shinymagpie - oh dear. I just got my vintage jumbo and I'm staying in hot and humid Hong Kong for a few months before I go back to London, and I plan to use it a lot. The bag does get kept in an air conditioned room for the night when I sleep though, do you think that helps? I'm scared to use anything (conditioner etc) on the bag right now as it's not looking too worn yet, maybe in a few months... how long did your minor repair at Chanel take? Was it a spa treatment? 

TIA!


----------



## shinymagpie

eggpudding said:


> ^Thanks fufu. Do you know if they will still replace vintage hardware though like the big CC's?
> 
> shinymagpie - oh dear. I just got my vintage jumbo and I'm staying in hot and humid Hong Kong for a few months before I go back to London, and I plan to use it a lot. The bag does get kept in an air conditioned room for the night when I sleep though, do you think that helps? I'm scared to use anything (conditioner etc) on the bag right now as it's not looking too worn yet, maybe in a few months... how long did your minor repair at Chanel take? Was it a spa treatment?
> 
> TIA!



Hi. Enjoy the humidity while you can - it saves on moisturiser!  My Japanese friends all look so much younger than me I think. I grew up in an environment where the humidity never ever went over 20%. Yesterday it was 95% here for a couple of hours.

Seriously though, I think your bag should be fine. Many people keep wonderful bags in humid climates. I also have a thing I would call a "closet camel" or a box which absorbs moisture in my cupboards with clothing and bags. It just soaks up the excess. Just don't leave your bag in direct sunlight for long periods and try not to get it wet (what's the Hong Kong rainy season like?). If it does get caught in the rain, blot the water off. Never rub wet lambskin because you can scratch it.

Chanel treatment. My bag had a small break in a thin strap holding a chain on. It went off for treatment about 2-3 weeks. The repair was not very expensive and they reinforced the corresponding part of the other side of the bag. It is an unusual design so, it was just one of those things that can happen in a 9 year old bag.  I don't think there is much that can go wrong with a vintage jumbo because the design is so great. Your biggest risk is a bit of wear on the corners if you are tough on your bag. 

I haven't used a spa treatment yet. Certainly if I had a serious investment new bag, I would consider it after a couple of years. You could just go into the Chanel in Hong Kong and ask about a spa treatment. It might be cheaper to do it in Hong Kong than in London. I had my husband's wallet re-lined here at Chanel. It looks like it is new again. It was about US$100 to fully re-line it. that took about 3 weeks and there was a lot of very careful stitching and glueing. He was thrilled with it. It should last for years and that model is still very contemporary. To buy something similar would set me back around $700 or so new. 

There are 3 Chanel stores in Hong Kong that carry bags according to the Chanel Store Locater http://www.chanel.com/sl/findatmp.php

You might want to ask forum members about prices of spa treaments (do a search because this question may already have been answered recently).

They can possibly resurface or replace your big CCs if needed. I am sure there are lot of those parts floating around. Still, if you have a big vintage CC flap, maybe it looks better looking like a big vintage CC flap rather than one with brand new parts stuck on it. Just my view. In general, I think that Chanel like to preserve the original integrity of the item.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## eggpudding

LOL - a lot saved on moisturizer but more spent on zit cream. I swear my skin gets worse when I come back because I'm not used to all the sweat, pollution and humidity anymore! The rainy season's just passed so I'm glad I got my bag right after but even then it's not so bad, still a bit of sun if you know the right side of HK to go to! And I've always dreamed of visiting Japan again i.e. go on a massive shopping trip. Where in Japan are you?

Back on topic  - I'll keep the water blotting in mind next time, and will definitely go into Chanel to ask about a spa treatment.. I remember looking at a thread on refurbishment/repairs/treatments and they all said it took a terribly long time, but your husband's wallet experience gives me hope! But I don't think I'll take that step yet, maybe when the bag really starts looking worn I'll send it in. 

Haha I see your point about the brand new parts being stuck on a vintage flap part, to be honest my hardware is still quite nice and shiny with hardly any scratches now but I'm the sort of person to want things to stay or look as new as possible, so I'll probably consider doing something when the CC's get really scratched. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## kmagdc

so this is what to use on the chanel bag?  I have a lambskin bag and so afraid to do anything and like everyone else can't part with it. ahh any help would be appreciated  thanks


----------



## chantallee

hey girls! im wondering if any of you happen to have tips for polishing metal chains on the Chanel straps? Mine kinda turned dull gold instead of the bright ones, and there are some algae stains on it.  
I approached the boutique and the SA told me that they don't do any polishing/cleaning service at all. I'm from singapore by the way.


----------



## shinymagpie

chantallee said:


> hey girls! im wondering if any of you happen to have tips for polishing metal chains on the Chanel straps? Mine kinda turned dull gold instead of the bright ones, and there are some algae stains on it.
> I approached the boutique and the SA told me that they don't do any polishing/cleaning service at all. I'm from singapore by the way.



I polish mine with a gold polishing cloth. I bought it at a department store in the specialist home improvement hobby section. It was not expensive. I've never had algae stains on mine, just minor tarnishing on really old bags that have not been stored in a dustbag. 

I'm surprised that Chanel won't do a polishing service. How old is the bag?


----------



## seinfeld70

try wieman metal cleaning.


----------



## chantallee

Hi shinymagpie! The bag was from 1997! Yes i was equally shocked too when the SA told me they do not do cleaning and polishing service! :s

Hi seinfeld70, can i know where i can get them and how much do they roughly costs? have you tried them before and how's the results? thanks in adv! :>


----------



## veronica_ling

i managed to buy Melatonian from Amazon. of course, the shipping to Malaysia is much more expensive than the product itself!!


----------



## gwentan

Hi Ladies,

I would really need some advices.
I was wondering how to remove the stickiness in the inner pocket of a 2.55 white lambskin bag? What about the dirts on the bag too?


----------



## gwentan

Oops what about the cold plated on the CC knob? Some of it has came off...


----------



## shinymagpie

gwentan said:


> Oops what about the cold plated on the CC knob? Some of it has came off...



Hi. Now that you have two things bugging you, sounds like a trip to Chanel is in order. Gold plating coming off is a problem because the metal underneath could possibly corrode. Don't want any marks on a white bag!!!

Good luck.


----------



## seinfeld70

chantallee said:


> Hi shinymagpie! The bag was from 1997! Yes i was equally shocked too when the SA told me they do not do cleaning and polishing service! :s
> 
> Hi seinfeld70, can i know where i can get them and how much do they roughly costs? have you tried them before and how's the results? thanks in adv! :>


 Try Restoration Hardware store.  It's cost about $15.


----------



## gwentan

shinymagpie said:


> Hi. Now that you have two things bugging you, sounds like a trip to Chanel is in order. Gold plating coming off is a problem because the metal underneath could possibly corrode. Don't want any marks on a white bag!!!
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks. Hmm, any idea how much would it cost to replace the metal? Are they able to replace it? I am not worried about the dirts because I am sure they can redye it or clean it. Just not sure about the metal plating..


----------



## shinymagpie

gwentan said:


> Thanks. Hmm, any idea how much would it cost to replace the metal? Are they able to replace it? I am not worried about the dirts because I am sure they can redye it or clean it. Just not sure about the metal plating..



someone had a link which had a list of prices of restoration at Chanel. Sorry I can't remember the exact title. Search the Chanel forum under repair prices or refurbishment etc. You might be able to find it.


----------



## cakie00

Hellooo,

I am looking to buy an *extra-large chanel lambskin in beige* but 2 SA at 2 different chanel stores told me that it is very hard to look after as it is very delicate plus its a light colour. I was wondering if there is any product around in the *UK or Europe* that can protect it against colour fade or scratches before I start using it. Also, as the dust bag is black in colour..can the colour from the dust bag be transferred onto the bag??

Thank you in advanceee


----------



## genine

I just recently purchased a medium black lambskin classic flap despite the SAs warning me about how lambskin requires the most care as it is extra senstive. However, she did advise me when storing the bag, never let the chain of the bag get in contact with the leather as it may scratch the leather. hope this helps


----------



## chantallee

cakie00 said:


> Hellooo,
> 
> I am looking to buy an *extra-large chanel lambskin in beige* but 2 SA at 2 different chanel stores told me that it is very hard to look after as it is very delicate plus its a light colour. I was wondering if there is any product around in the *UK or Europe* that can protect it against colour fade or scratches before I start using it. Also, as the dust bag is black in colour..can the colour from the dust bag be transferred onto the bag??
> 
> Thank you in advanceee



i have this vintage bag with a white dustbag(chanel's dustbag was white during the late 90s and changed to black thereafter) and my black lambskin was inside this white dustbag all these years. no color transferred in my case!


----------



## cakie00

Chantellee,

Thank you so much..it really helps!


----------



## chantallee

u're welcome


----------



## belovaldi

Hi, 
i just got a vintage chanel bag, in brown lambskin, and there are quite a darkening dirts on the exterior. is there any way to clean it? or is it better to just take it to chanel store/ leather cleaner specialist? how much would the approximate cost be?

thanks!


----------



## gwentan

Hi,

Does anyone knows how much to replace the screw behind the CC closure? Did any of you replace it before?


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

belovaldi said:


> Hi,
> i just got a vintage chanel bag, in brown lambskin, and there are quite a darkening dirts on the exterior. is there any way to clean it? or is it better to just take it to chanel store/ leather cleaner specialist? how much would the approximate cost be?
> 
> thanks!


 
^ Sounds like Miss Vintage needs a day at the spa.  If you know of a trustworthy leather cleaner specialist, it'd be cheaper there & the turnaround time should be faster than Chanel (although I think Chanel redirects you to another specialist now because they only do repairs & not cleaning).  Other tPers have recommended Factotum (in So.Cal) ---it's about $80 & you should get your bag back within a week.  I was told it's where Chanel & other dept stores send their bags to.  Don't quote me on this as I have not tried them yet.  I'm in the process of using LovinMyBags ---the cost was $115 & I should receive it by the end of the week (turnaround time is ~ 2 weeks).


----------



## AmourCouture

Any suggestions for what to use on a washed/distressed lambskin Chanel 8 Knot tote?  The leather needs a good cleaning/conditioning!  It appears wrinkled (in places, not cracked) and there are some areas that appear whiter.  

I read through the thread and there doesn't appear to be a unanimous decision, so any advice on this specific bag is appreciated.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## mave

i have decided to bid adieu to my chanel medium classic flap in black lambskin

boohoo

but first i need to clean it up..

does anyone with experience cleaning the black lambskin?

i have appleguard leather cleaner and conditioner

can i use these two pls? 

Thanks!


----------



## nscwong

There are lots of threads about cleaning and care of Chanel.  You may do a search about this.  Good luck.


----------



## mave

yes.. i figured there should be.. 

thanks anyway!

But i am very very busy at the moment.. especially at work.. can't be seen spending too much time on purseblog

if someone knows and has experience, mind posting a quick reply with some tips for cleaning pls?

i have the appleguard cleaner and conditioner.. 

thanks!


----------



## chocolatty

hey everyone,
I just got my black large classic flap in lambskin one month ago. There was once i used it with my black top and white pants.
Till the end of the day, i realised there's a actually a slight patch of black dye being transferred to my white pants !
Does anyone experience this before?
=(


----------



## nighteyes

^Yup, that has happened before. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-vintage-chanel-stained-my-clothes-401419.html

I'm sorry to hear about your white pants! If they're all white, you should be able to bleach the color out or something, though.


----------



## Denial

I have a red chanel lambskin bag that's just a season old. It seems to attracked anything black. Is there a way to clean it or should i just hope that the dirt spreads and evens out all over the bag?


----------



## chocolatty

that's a great help nighteyes ! thank uu !
*HUGS*


----------



## nscwong

There are lots of threads about this.  You may do a search.  You'll find lots of info.


----------



## kafun

my SA used Meltonian on a lambskin display model to show me how it removes scuffs, it worked before my eyes, they keep it in the back cupboard and use it on their bags... it must be the neutral meltonian cream, you can use it on any color just buff it into the areas or the whole bag.

I think I will get also the cleaner and conditioner in a lotion to act as a water repellent!

I have managed to find both on amazon, hope this helps.


----------



## shinymagpie

kafun said:


> my SA used Meltonian on a lambskin display model to show me how it removes scuffs, it worked before my eyes, they keep it in the back cupboard and use it on their bags... it must be the neutral meltonian cream, you can use it on any color just buff it into the areas or the whole bag.
> 
> I think I will get also the cleaner and conditioner in a lotion to act as a water repellent!
> 
> I have managed to find both on amazon, hope this helps.



Ooh. Which one did they use on the bag. What color was the bottle or tub? I have the blue bottle Leather Lotion and the White Bottle All Purpose Cleaner and Conditioner. I tend to use the white bottle on my Chocobar Lambskin.


----------



## sarai79

hi  i tried the meltonian cleaner/conditioner on my vintage chanel bag and some of the black rubbed off on my cloth. is that normal, is the color supposed to rub off a little? also is it good for colored bags? i have a yellow vintage chanel and im a lil nervous to use it on that on also..please lmk if color rubbing off is normal and if i should proceed with the rest of my bags...please help


----------



## LVLoveaffair

The same thing happened to me! I just got a vintage Chanel lambskin bag and I wanted to recondition the leather so I used a special leather conditioner I bought safe for LV bags, which I also used on my leather couch and when I gently rubbed the conditioner in, black was coming off on the cloth!!  I stopped right away!!


----------



## sarai79

oh no!!! yeah i stopped also and tried it on the bottom of the bag just to be safe so no noticeable difference but now back to square one. did you find a different product that worked?


----------



## shinymagpie

I found that one of my vintages had some color rub when I first used it, but when I did it again 6 months later, nothing came off. So I put it down to how it had been treated before I bought it (which is something we have no control over when you buy vintage). With my Choco-bar bag, however, this did not happen - there was no loss of color at all. 

My conclusion was that the leather looked better after treatment than before. 

But it is a purely a personal preference. If you are not comfortable, don't do it.


----------



## djrr

Has anyone purchased the Pro-Treatment cream & Lambskin caress from Loving My Bags? 

I just got them recently, and used the Pro-treatment on a black lambskin WOC. 

When I buffed it with a white cloth, some light stain got on the cloth, is that suppose to be normal??? 

There was no color loss or anything after I finish polishing the bag though, it looked pretty good. 

I wanted to test it on the black WOC first, before I try it on my other lighter color flaps. Anyone has some experience with their product on Chanel?

TIA!


----------



## hermesvuitton

I have tried the all-purpose meltonian cleaner on my pink leather wallet and the patch turned out a faded pink... i dare not try it on my chanel lamb flap...


----------



## Laneige

djrr said:


> Has anyone purchased the Pro-Treatment cream & Lambskin caress from Loving My Bags?
> 
> I just got them recently, and used the Pro-treatment on a black lambskin WOC.
> 
> When I buffed it with a white cloth, some light stain got on the cloth, is that suppose to be normal???
> 
> There was no color loss or anything after I finish polishing the bag though, it looked pretty good.
> 
> I wanted to test it on the black WOC first, before I try it on my other lighter color flaps. Anyone has some experience with their product on Chanel?
> 
> TIA!


 

i like to check how is it now after trying out their lotion. i am not sure if i should get the kit for lambskin and also do waterproofing (by myself) using their lotion etc


----------



## djrr

Ok... update on the WOC, it looks totally ok right now. No color loss or anything. The leather looks shinny. 

And I just purchased a newer version of the pro-treatment, which is called "miracle shield" and I think it works better than the pro-treatment! I just bravely tried it on my fushia lambskin mini, and there was no stain on the cloth at all after I finished buffing. (unlike the light stain I got from using pro-treatment as mentioned above) The lotion was colorless, and after I put them on, the leather looks shining. I think I'm happy w/ that right now. Btw, I got the scentless version for miracle shield (the pro-treatment was scented, not that I didn't like the scent, but I think I like the original leather smell more)


----------



## shinymagpie

djrr said:


> Ok... update on the WOC, it looks totally ok right now. No color loss or anything. The leather looks shinny.
> 
> And I just purchased a newer version of the pro-treatment, which is called "miracle shield" and I think it works better than the pro-treatment! I just bravely tried it on my fushia lambskin mini, and there was no stain on the cloth at all after I finished buffing. (unlike the light stain I got from using pro-treatment as mentioned above) The lotion was colorless, and after I put them on, the leather looks shining. I think I'm happy w/ that right now. Btw, I got the scentless version for miracle shield (the pro-treatment was scented, not that I didn't like the scent, but I think I like the original leather smell more)



Thanks. That's really interesting. I had a similar result from trying Saphir Creme Delicat. But when I used it, it became darker briefly then dried to the original color again. It had a very faint scent though. The miracle shield sounds interesting. How much was it please?


----------



## djrr

*shinymagpie* I got the smallest size which is US $18.95 before shipping. 
I think the LMB scent is nice, but I just dun like my bags being scented.


----------



## Jaded81

*DJRR* have you used LMB products on your 10C Red medium lambskin yet? How did it go? Also, did you purchase all the recommended products for lambskin?


----------



## Rosanna_Taylor

Hi all,

I just got a chanel classic flap in Lambskin but i dont know what is the best way to clean the bag in order to make it looks more shinny. Any recommendations? Where should i go in buying those cleansing products for Lambskin?

Any advise is greatly appreciated. Thanks a lot in advance.

Rosanna


----------



## kienyhow

Hi all, 

I'm new in purse forum and happen to drop by Chanel forum and have a look. Apparently, MyBagSpa is selling LMB products as well. Have a look in their website.

Cheers!


----------



## djrr

*Jaded81* i haven't... but i might try it on the 10c red lambskin some time soon. i only purchased the pro-treatment cream and miracle shield serum, i tried the pro-treatment on a 09 s/s black lambskin woc and the miracle shield on the 09 fushia lambskin and a vintage black lambskin. i like the result of the miracle shield much better. i carry my fushia mini quite a lot lately, and i wear dark colored jeans all the time, so basically the back pocket is rubbed against my jeans constantly becuz i wear it messenger style, and up till now there is NO color transfer at all. i'm pretty surprised. and the other day i was carrying it in the rain and some water got on it, but by the time i drove home, the water spots had already dried and i can't see any difference at all. so i would recommend miracle shield if you're using it for protection purposes.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

I have used miracle shield on my red and black lambskins, have worn them in the rain, and both are perfect.


----------



## bdrmflr

Rosanna_Taylor said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got a chanel classic flap in Lambskin but i dont know what is the best way to clean the bag in order to make it looks more shinny?
> 
> Any advise is greatly appreciated. Thanks a lot in advance.
> 
> Rosanna



I was wondering the same thing. What product can I use purely for shining my lambskin, not necessary cleaning it though?

I _need_ to get some of that LMB protector, sounds like a miracle!


----------



## pro_shopper

I used meltonian on the white leather straps of my white evening star and it almost completely removed all the black marks from color transfer. Then I used it on my Glazed Lambskin and it looks great! I used the all purpose leather cleaner and conditioner.


----------



## valerie_hh

i used the meltonian all purpose cleaner annd condition on my blue roi lambskin. the blue color came off onto the cloth. i was quite worried at first but continued to use it for the rest of the bag. cos the part that i initially wiped had darkened already so i thought i should continue with the rest of the bag so at least it looks even. the color has eventually returned bac to normal after i dried it. it looks ok now. i tried to wipe it gently to prevent more color from coming off.


----------



## honeybeez

may i know is the black lambskin easy to maintain?
apart from avoiding it getting wet, what others?


----------



## pro_shopper

You have to be careful around abrasive surfaces and not to put pressue on it when storing.


----------



## honeybeez

ok, thanks. any others? 
does the color become dull after some time of usage?


----------



## pro_shopper

^The color may become dull if you leave it in the sun for long periods of time etc. but if you do not abuse your bag then it should hold up fine! Also if the color does become dull over time you can re-dye the bag back to black quite easily.

Do a search on http://luxury.malleries.com/ and ebay.com and you will see lots of vintage lambskin flaps in excellent condition!


----------



## honeybeez

what about the puffiness? can it be restored to puffy again? 
then y are ppl so scared on lambskin...


----------



## empressjulz

the softest of leather cleaners would be mink oil. i got mine from a store in kuala lumpur that sells some japanese products.... i use it on everything and it works great. it's also a neutral colour so it does not stain in any way. the brand is called colombus but i believe there are numerous options in the market. 

you could try to go to car shops that speacilise in cleaning leather interiors ... the nappa leathers on some high end cars, especially the light coloured ones, are extremely delicate as well. they should have one or two products for sale.

just some ideas!

////ej

also another thing i forgot to add... what you use to clean the product is also important. never use tissue as it could be abrasive. what i use to clean my leather bags and goods is a spare armani make up sponge that comes with about any liquid based purchase ... they stock a tonne of it so you can ask for one or two extra. i guess you could also use a foundation sponge. transfers on the oils easily and buffs very nicely


----------



## pro_shopper

honeybeez said:


> what about the puffiness? can it be restored to puffy again?
> then y are ppl so scared on lambskin...


 
The puffiness cannot be restored. People are scared of lambskin mainly because of the scratches and lighter colors tend to pick up stains easier. Whereas, the caviar flaps are more durable and since the leather is already textured it does not scratch easily. Just less "babying" so it depends on preference...


----------



## jolenejeey

empressjulz said:


> the softest of leather cleaners would be mink oil. i got mine from a store in kuala lumpur that sells some japanese products.... i use it on everything and it works great. it's also a neutral colour so it does not stain in any way. the brand is called colombus but i believe there are numerous options in the market.
> 
> you could try to go to car shops that speacilise in cleaning leather interiors ... the nappa leathers on some high end cars, especially the light coloured ones, are extremely delicate as well. they should have one or two products for sale.
> 
> just some ideas!
> 
> ////ej
> 
> also another thing i forgot to add... what you use to clean the product is also important. never use tissue as it could be abrasive. what i use to clean my leather bags and goods is a spare armani make up sponge that comes with about any liquid based purchase ... they stock a tonne of it so you can ask for one or two extra. i guess you could also use a foundation sponge. transfers on the oils easily and buffs very nicely




Hello... Which particular shopping mall in KL where u got the oil from? And how do u apply on ur Lambskin bag?


----------



## pls5

noticed a stain on my black lamb bag...  not so much absorbed as a crusty spill (looks like maybe fancy coffee, meaning a lot of milk)...  scratched at it slightly and it got rid of the extra and then even slightly wet my finger and most came off but there is def a stain...  barely noticeable, both where it is (this is not a flap and stain is kind of tucked away) and what it is...  as you can tell i am not too concerned...  but do YOU think i have to do something about it now?  or can i just get a regular spa treatment in a bit?  and then that's my other question.  this bag is about 7 months old.  i have been told these should get cleaned every year...  is that true??  i mean obviously if it is dirty...  but how important for upkeep?  can it be overkill?  how often do you spa your bags?? and chanel does a cleaning without it being a big deal, no?  like if i go to 57th, can i just leave it there?  if this is not the right place for this post, i apologize...  thanks for your help!!!


----------



## ceya

use Meltonian delicate cream #170 to clean and polish your black lambskin purse, which was told by Penny at Hirs.


----------



## purselady101

Sorry to hear that. If it is hidden and not a big stain, you might want to try the apple conditioner (not cleaner). It worked on my sister's lambskin m/l flap. She spilled cappucino on it and it left a large stain.  The next day the stain was gone when it was fully dry. Do not rub, apply gently and work the conditioner in. She was so brave. I wd have taken it for repair at Chanel.


----------



## nymifashion

I don't think it matters if you do it now or wait.  I have only taken one of my bags to Chanel for cleaning and it was actually deemed beyond cleaning and they have my a credit towards a new bag.  If you use your bag regularly then once a year might not be a bad idea.


----------



## pls5

thanks for your input ladies.  i am going to try to get my hands on one of those creams i think...  and yeah, maybe this bag will go into the spa this year


----------



## pls5

update:  used the lovin my bags stuff and it's all gone!  i did the whole bag with 2 of the 3 potions   it looks fantastic!  (wasn't scary at all  but it was black lamb... if a bright or light color i might have been a bit more nervous) 



pls5 said:


> thanks for your input ladies. i am going to try to get my hands on one of those creams i think... and yeah, maybe this bag will go into the spa this year


----------



## ceya

pls5 said:


> update:  used the lovin my bags stuff and it's all gone!  i did the whole bag with 2 of the 3 potions   it looks fantastic!  (wasn't scary at all  but it was black lamb... if a bright or light color i might have been a bit more nervous)


what product you used from loving my bags?

Thanks


----------



## ilec

I just bought my lambskin, but then I noticed a slight scraping of the leather, like the paint is scraped off, its not very noticeable but I'm afraid if I accidentally scratch that area, its going to get bigger and worse.....arghhhh.  Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## purselady101

Spilled an entire bowl of lobster bisque on my beige lambskin M/L last night. Thank God I treated my bag with Apple conditioner and Apple Garde two weeks ago. The spill wiped off without a trace!!!!


----------



## pls5

Anybody have instances of send light colored Chanel bag in for clean/refurbish/ spa and how it comes back?  Do they also redye at all? Like if minor fading?  Generally looking for+++experiences or really bad ones...  Looking for somewhat of prognosis. Thanks!!


----------



## katerynap

girls, where can I get miracle shield? who makes it? meltonian? I can't find it anywhere thanks!


----------



## Adiva

I've been cleaning my bag with a super premium lotion for leather for my caviar, matte calf skin, lambskin and. Top-coat with a waterproof spray. My black lambskin shines!


----------



## jeNYC

Hi girls:

I was reading all the threads to care for lambskin chanel...

I have NOT USED my BEIGE LAMBSKIN classic flap bag...and i saw tpers recommended these two websites, what is the difference between these two websites?

http://www.lovingyourbags.com

http://www.lovinmybags.com

I want to pre-treat the bag before bringing it out so which site am i suppose to buy it from?  thanks!


----------



## stardustgirl

lovinMYbags  is located in the US, and it looks like lovingYOURbags is in Singapore. If you are in the US, I'd pick the second link of the two you posted.


----------



## pls5

I have done extensive searching using various terms and couldn't find the answer...  apologize in advance if I missed it.  

My question--is it me or do recent colorful (bright as in 10c bleu roi and red and light as in 09a pink) lamb bags have a different treatment than lambs prior?  Like almost a painted coating and stiffness (and almost a dryness with that) without being glazed?  And does this mean if it gets cleaned/redyed texture won't change as much as it might have otherwise?  I am considering getting 09a pink lamb cleaned (and/or redyed if they think that's necessary) and I read about lamb becoming hard etc etc and frankly the lamb on this bag as with my bleu roi seems almost harder/painted than say one of the black lamb bags (not a flap however) that I have...  and a 09p lamb bag I have as well.  Basically, I am trying to decide to keep the bag, assuming it can be cleaned without too much of a change in texture?  Basically I am thinking the bag almost seems stiffer already...  Does anyone have examples of before/after cleaning/redye AT CHANEL that are ++++ (or I guess specific examples of the hardening that can happen and what exactly that meant)?  Especially with regards to lighter colored bags?  And with that does it seem to anyone else that the really new lambskin like I am talking about already has a stiffer, harder feel that might not suffer as much from a spa treatment?  I hope this is making sense.  I found bits and pieces sort of related in a few threads (I read a lot of "horror stories"--wondering if there are +++ Chanel-based service stories), many of the answers very old, and I am curious about the most recent colors in lamb because I have noticed a difference, so didn't know where this would go.  And I hope I am making sense in the first place!  Just trying to make a tough decision re: the fate of this 09a pink bag!  Thanks for your input.


----------



## Mimiii

Hi i purchased me yellow jumbo caviar this december but it got a blue stain from my jacket, do u guys know how to clean it? because i already tried cleaning it with baby wipes and it won't remove the stain. please help thanks!


----------



## djrr

purselady101 said:


> Spilled an entire bowl of lobster bisque on my beige lambskin M/L last night. Thank God I treated my bag with Apple conditioner and Apple Garde two weeks ago. The spill wiped off without a trace!!!!



omg! that sounds really scary... an entire bowl? i can't even imagine one drop. glad your beige lambskin survived!


----------



## purselady101

djrr said:


> omg! that sounds really scary... an entire bowl? i can't even imagine one drop. glad your beige lambskin survived!



Yes! An entire bowl/plate of orange-ish puréed crustacean. My 3-year old knocked it over. She did say sorry and that she would buy me a new Chanel flap. 

The bag was on my lap. My silk skirt's ruined but my flap survived.


----------



## chaneljewel

purselady, where did you get the apple conditioner/garde?  Do you think it will work on the new blue roi lambskin?  Just don't want to ruin my bag  Thanks!


----------



## purselady101

chaneljewel said:


> purselady, where did you get the apple conditioner/garde?  Do you think it will work on the new blue roi lambskin?  Just don't want to ruin my bag  Thanks!



I got apple garde and the cleaner+conditioner set from leatherstuff.com. They ship very quickly. I think you can also get it from amazon or eBay. I used the cleaner to clean an old bal money wallet but avoid the cleaner because it is pretty harsh. definitely not for Chanel lambskin. The conditioner and garde work great on my vintage as well as brand new Chanel beige and black lambskin flaps. Meltonian unfortunately did not work for me. It gave my black mini a gray hue when I tested it on the inner flap area. That nearly gave me a heart attack!


----------



## ceya

purselady101 said:


> I got apple garde and the cleaner+conditioner set from leatherstuff.com. They ship very quickly. I think you can also get it from amazon or eBay. I used the cleaner to clean an old bal money wallet but avoid the cleaner because it is pretty harsh. definitely not for Chanel lambskin. The conditioner and garde work great on my vintage as well as brand new Chanel beige and black lambskin flaps. Meltonian unfortunately did not work for me. It gave my black mini a gray hue when I tested it on the inner flap area. That nearly gave me a heart attack!


Were you used the meltonian delicate cream #170 on it?


----------



## purselady101

ceya said:


> Were you used the meltonian delicate cream #170 on it?



Yup, that is the exact one recommended by many of the ladies here who have used it with excellent results. I have also tried LMB products- with mixed results, better on bbags than Chanel. I am sticking to apple for Chanel until I find something better. That said, I usually try to avoid products on my bags if I can help it.


----------



## ceya

purselady101 said:


> Yup, that is the exact one recommended by many of the ladies here who have used it with excellent results. I have also tried LMB products- with mixed results, better on bbags than Chanel. I am sticking to apple for Chanel until I find something better. That said, I usually try to avoid products on my bags if I can help it.


it was recommended by Penny at Hirs.  

So, what exactly you have used on Chanel light and black lambskin?

TIA


----------



## Nicolas' Mommy

ceya said:


> it was recommended by Penny at Hirs.
> 
> So, what exactly you have used on Chanel light and black lambskin?
> 
> TIA


 
I have the same question as above. Is it a good idea to treat a black lambskin bag BEFORE it is ever used in the hope that pre-treating it will _protect_ it? I am almost scared to use a lamb bag without having treated it first.


----------



## purselady101

i have used Apple conditioner followed by Apple garde on 2 beiges and 3 blacks. I've not treated any of my caviar pieces. I've also used it on vintage lambskin purchased pre-used. So I think it doesn't matter if it's brandnew or used. These products do wear off, and you need to reapply every 4-6 months if you use your bag regularly (esp my beige flaps). 

The conditioner is a mild cleanser and protectant, particularly great for getting rid of any deeper scratches.  With the conditioner on, I can just rub away light scratches with my fingers easily. The garde is optional I suppose - it's more of a waterproofing and anti-stain treatment. (I don't work for apple in case some of you are wondering).


----------



## miss.dior

i just bought a 10c red lambskin a couple of weeks ago.. and made a stain on the front (food) and now its got this black stain.. can i get rid of it?? help please!


----------



## ceya

purselady101 said:


> i have used Apple conditioner followed by Apple garde on 2 beiges and 3 blacks. I've not treated any of my caviar pieces. I've also used it on vintage lambskin purchased pre-used. So I think it doesn't matter if it's brandnew or used. These products do wear off, and you need to reapply every 4-6 months if you use your bag regularly (esp my beige flaps).
> 
> The conditioner is a mild cleanser and protectant, particularly great for getting rid of any deeper scratches.  With the conditioner on, I can just rub away light scratches with my fingers easily. The garde is optional I suppose - it's more of a waterproofing and anti-stain treatment. (I don't work for apple in case some of you are wondering).



Indeed, the meltonian cream #170 will not work on black lambskin, people.  I just tested on a black lambskin of my leather jacket. It does work on light color.  

So, Purselady, you have used the Apple on both brand new lambskin and vintage ones as well?   You were pre-treated  the waterproofing and anti-stain on your brand new Chanel lambskin before use?
I like to use my m/l lambskin anytime without caring that much.  
If the apple product is good for treating anti-stain along with water resistant, then that would be great !


----------



## ceya

ceya said:


> Indeed, the meltonian cream #170 will not work on black lambskin, people.  I just tested on a black lambskin of my leather jacket. It does work on light color.
> 
> So, Purselady,
> you have used the Apple on both brand new lambskin and vintage ones as well?   You were pre-treated  the waterproofing and anti-stain on your brand new Chanel lambskin before use?
> I like to use my m/l lambskin anytime without caring that much.
> If the apple product is good for treating anti-stain along with water resistant, then that would be great !



And please point out which ones you have used.
Thank you

http://leatherstuff.com/shop/index.php?id=290


----------



## duckiee

katerynap said:


> girls, where can I get miracle shield? who makes it? meltonian? I can't find it anywhere thanks!


it's by LMB. http://www.lovinmybags.com/botanicals.html


purselady101, good to know apple garde and conditioner is safe to use on lamb! how many coats of the conditioner did you apply and what did you use to apply it with? i need to gather up the courage to use it on my black lamb!


----------



## purselady101

duckiee said:


> it's by LMB. http://www.lovinmybags.com/botanicals.html
> 
> 
> purselady101, good to know apple garde and conditioner is safe to use on lamb! how many coats of the conditioner did you apply and what did you use to apply it with? i need to gather up the courage to use it on my black lamb!




I do just one coat each time. Just a comprehensive coat instead of multiple coats at one time. Less is more I believe. I use the cloth that came with the apple cleaner + conditioner set or the LMB set. Do not rub. Just apply with a light hand. I prefer to leave the conditioner to dry. Very very light or no buffing needed.


----------



## purselady101

ceya said:


> Indeed, the meltonian cream #170 will not work on black lambskin, people.  I just tested on a black lambskin of my leather jacket. It does work on light color.
> 
> So, Purselady, you have used the Apple on both brand new lambskin and vintage ones as well?   You were pre-treated  the waterproofing and anti-stain on your brand new Chanel lambskin before use?
> I like to use my m/l lambskin anytime without caring that much.
> If the apple product is good for treating anti-stain along with water resistant, then that would be great !


 
Yes both on vintage and brandnew lambskin. One vintage black m/l came with a few stains and dirt - the apple conditioner took care of them easily. You can verify the waterproofing protection by putting a few drops of water on the lambskin. This morning I found two lightcolored spots on my mini most likely from a dinner 2 nights ago. Managed to wipe them off with a damp cloth without any problem.


----------



## ceya

purselady101 said:


> Yes both on vintage and brandnew lambskin. One vintage black m/l came with a few stains and dirt - the apple conditioner took care of them easily. You can verify the waterproofing protection by putting a few drops of water on the lambskin. This morning I found two lightcolored spots on my mini most likely from a dinner 2 nights ago. Managed to wipe them off with a damp cloth without any problem.


Thank you so much for sharing, Purselady !


----------



## ceya

I just tested the Meltonian all purpose conditioner and cleaner (liquid) on black lambskin leather jacket.  It does not change the color, and people have used it on white caviar as well.

So, now we have some choices:

1. Apple conditioner (conjunction with waterproof should be good to go)
2. Meltonian all purpose conditioner + water resistant (all in one )
3.


----------



## Jaded81

*DJRR* have you tried the miracle shield serum on your 10C red medium lambskin yet? Just got a red lambskin vintage so doing some research. Also, what do you use to clean your lambskin?



djrr said:


> *Jaded81* i haven't... but i might try it on the 10c red lambskin some time soon. i only purchased the pro-treatment cream and miracle shield serum, i tried the pro-treatment on a 09 s/s black lambskin woc and the miracle shield on the 09 fushia lambskin and a vintage black lambskin. i like the result of the miracle shield much better. i carry my fushia mini quite a lot lately, and i wear dark colored jeans all the time, so basically the back pocket is rubbed against my jeans constantly becuz i wear it messenger style, and up till now there is NO color transfer at all. i'm pretty surprised. and the other day i was carrying it in the rain and some water got on it, but by the time i drove home, the water spots had already dried and i can't see any difference at all. so i would recommend miracle shield if you're using it for protection purposes.


----------



## ceya

Purselady,

You just spray the apple conditioner on and let's it dries without buffing or anything? what about grease? does it leave grease on the lambskin?
By the way, did you spray on its straps as well?

TIA


----------



## purselady101

My apple conditioner is a nonspray bottle. I apply it on the lambskin and let it dry before buffing very very lightly or not at all if it is a brandnew bag. The apple garde comes in a spray can. The conditioner is non greasy. The apple garde looks a little greasy at first if you spray too much but it dries without any greasy residue. I don't think we are supposed to use any greasy products on lambskin. 

The garde shd be a fine spray but I have made a few blunders by spraying too close and too much but everything dried without any problems on beige and black lambskin. I suggest you practice with the garde spraying before doing it on your bags. At least 6 inches away and with controlled motion to get a fine mist. 

I have use the conditioner and spray on straps too. Not as often unless it is a beige strap. HTH!


----------



## ceya

Yes, it will help a lot !

I do sincerely appreciated for that detailed sharing !


----------



## purselady101

ceya said:


> Yes, it will help a lot !
> 
> I do sincerely appreciated for that detailed sharing !



You are welcome! Let me know if it works. 

Just saw your earlier question - yes, other than the meltonian I have also tried LMB's miracle shield, shine restore (tiny bit for corners of vintage pieces) on my Chanel lambskin flaps but the results are inconsistent -- gray hazing, leather texture changes, color rub off. If you follow the care threads on the bal forum, you can see that there are mixed results with LMB products. I did not try meltonian again after one bad experience, so I can't say much about that product but I do have more experience with LMB, especially as LMB is a popular product for Bal bags (of which I have a rather big collection before moving recently to Chanel).

That said, LMB is still my preferred products (silk serum, for handles only, shine restore, miracle shield) for my Bal bags due to the small but specific treatment needs although the perfumey odor can take some time to evaporate. 

At the end of the day, less is always more. I'd avoid treatment unless necessary.


----------



## jeNYC

Hello Gals, I know there's a thread for Lambskin cleaning but I am still unclear as to which site and what products to buy.  

I would like to pre-treat my Chanel Lambskin Beige flap to prevent water/oil stain/color transfer, as well as a product to clean the bag for the future.  I know some tpers recommended melatonin but i rather stick with one of these two sites

I am deciding between lovinmybags.com and leatherstuff.com ... i attempted to contact Barb from lovinmybags.com but she has not responded and i am also leaning more to buy from their site.

Which site...as far as the products for lambskin beige...do you recommend? 
Also, which SPECIFIC product to you recommend because there are so many products...especially from lovinmybags.com  

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ceya

Hello Purselady101,

It's me again 
My apple garde just came in.  It is purple color can instead of blue as on the website.  Is it the right one?

By the way, my black lambskin is brand new, should I just use the garde only?
Last Sunday, planned to take her out but afraid that I may accident spill something on then I did not 

TIA


----------



## purselady101

Hi ceya. It's a purplish blue can. Should be the right one if you got it from the website. 

I prefer using the conditioner plus garde for double protection. The apple conditioner is a form of protectant too. You can use sparingly because you don't really need to clean the lambskin unlike a vintage piece. Make sure you test the conditioner and garde on a small spot in the inner flap. I believe they are fine on hardware, but I usually cover the hardware in cling wrap before application.

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## tfsdeth

Hi everyone!
just signed up, looking for some advice...
All of my chanel bags are mainly black or dark colours, but my fave just so happens to be WHITE! Its starting to look abit grubby & ive put off cleaning it because im not sure how. Obviously i dont want to ruin my bag so any advice on how i can clean it correctly without damaging it? If i cant clean it myself i think i will call chanel and ask if they offer some sort of cleaning service...?

Thank you!

Jadey
www.facebook.com/tfsdeth


----------



## Jaded81

Is it caviar or lambskin? If it is caviar, then just use some alcohol free and unscented baby wipes and it will do the trick! If it is lambskin, you can check out this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/lambskin-how-do-i-clean-it-care-for-181403.html


----------



## ceya

According to people's experiencing in TpFr here, and mine as well, there are few for dark and lite colors include lambskin, distressed skin, and caviar:

1. meltonian all purpose cleaner and conditioner plus water repellentant (I tested it.  It works on dark or lite colors, especially on distressed.  No color nor texture changes. All in one convience but no shiny as brand new purse).  It has fresh scene.

2. Apple conditioner leave a bit of shine.  Must use apple garde spray for water resistant.  Two of those are smelled terrible 

Neither one of these leaves residue.

Please add more to the list if you are or have experienced with any leather care product.


----------



## tfsdeth

its a lambskin
i live in the UK so im not sure what meltonian is?lol im guessing its an american brand...?
ive been told already that using just a gentle hair conditioner in some water and using a soft cloth works?

here is a pic of my bag


----------



## ceya

purselady101 said:


> Hi ceya. It's a purplish blue can. Should be the right one if you got it from the website.
> 
> I prefer using the conditioner plus garde for double protection. The apple conditioner is a form of protectant too. You can use sparingly because you don't really need to clean the lambskin unlike a vintage piece. Make sure you test the conditioner and garde on a small spot in the inner flap. I believe they are fine on hardware, but I usually cover the hardware in cling wrap before application.
> 
> Let me know how it goes!


I was tested it on lambskin leather glove 
However,  what do you use and how for applying the conditioner? I bought on Ebay, therefore no kit.

TIA


----------



## Laneige

ceya said:


> According to people's experiencing in TpFr here, and mine as well, there are few for dark and lite colors include lambskin, distressed skin, and caviar:
> 
> 1. meltonian all purpose cleaner and conditioner plus water repellentant (I tested it.  It works on dark or lite colors, especially on distressed.  No color nor texture changes. All in one convience but no shiny as brand new purse).  It has fresh scene.
> 
> 2. Apple conditioner leave a bit of shine.  Must use apple garde spray for water resistant.  Two of those are smelled terrible
> 
> Neither one of these leaves residue.
> 
> Please add more to the list if you are or have experienced with any leather care product.



i have tried Apple Garde on Calf leather before. But not on CHanel. It does leave a coat on the bag. Slightly shiny.


----------



## chynaxdawl

which is best for chanel lambskin? apple garde, meltonian, or lmb products...? i already have apple garde but i think it may be too harsh for lambskin. meltonian's cheaper than the lmb products but the lmb website says not to use shoe products on designer bags and it's definitely dedicated to designer bag leather so it seems like the safer bet...


----------



## ceya

chynaxdawl said:


> which is best for chanel lambskin? apple garde, meltonian, or lmb products...? i already have apple garde but i think it may be too harsh for lambskin. meltonian's cheaper than the lmb products but the lmb website says not to use shoe products on designer bags and it's definitely dedicated to designer bag leather so it seems like the safer bet...


the meltonian all purpose cleaner and conditioner is safe for lambskin.
the apple conditioner (not cleaner) works as well.  both are for black and light colors.

I like both.


----------



## purselady101

ceya said:


> I was tested it on lambskin leather glove
> However,  what do you use and how for applying the conditioner? I bought on Ebay, therefore no kit.
> 
> TIA



I use the cloth applicator that came with the apple conditioner + cleaner set, or the one that came with the LMB products. 

Did you detect any shine? I didn't. The smell last a few hours. Nothing beats the strong LMB smell!


----------



## ceya

Thank so much for your responded.

Yes, it does has a bit of shine.


----------



## djrr

purselady101 said:


> I use the cloth applicator that came with the apple conditioner + cleaner set, or the one that came with the LMB products.
> 
> Did you detect any shine? I didn't. The smell last a few hours. Nothing beats the strong LMB smell!



I wouldn't get the scented products from LMB either. The smell is not bad, but it's a little weird to have some smell other than the smell of leather on your bag. They do offer unscented options for most of their products though.


----------



## djrr

tfsdeth said:


> its a lambskin
> i live in the UK so im not sure what meltonian is?lol im guessing its an american brand...?
> ive been told already that using just a gentle hair conditioner in some water and using a soft cloth works?
> 
> here is a pic of my bag



I wouldn't try to clean it with hair conditioner and water! You wouldn't be able to know weather it will leave a stain or darken the leather after it dries. Since this is a vintage piece, I think it'll be worth it to take it to chanel boutique for a spa treatment. If you just wanna protect the leather or clean the corners, then maybe you can purchase those products you've seen on here. I've used both meltonian and LMB products. I purchased meltonian from ebay. HTH!


----------



## scorpchris19

I've used Apple conditioner on my beige lambskin and it darkened the leather!  I've also tried the meltonian on a tiny area and it seems the area has darkened too!  Could it be I used too much?  rubbed too hard?




ceya said:


> the meltonian all purpose cleaner and conditioner is safe for lambskin.
> the apple conditioner (not cleaner) works as well. both are for black and light colors.
> 
> I like both.


----------



## ceya

scorpchris19 said:


> I've used Apple conditioner on my beige lambskin and it darkened the leather!  I've also tried the meltonian on a tiny area and it seems the area has darkened too!  Could it be I used too much?  rubbed too hard?


you may used too much and it got soaked in with wet liquid not darken


----------



## BankOnIt

Hello all - first time posting here, I'm usually on the LV forum.  

So, a little while ago, I happened to fall down a staircase and smash my head open while carrying my black flap a couple months back, and my poor Chanel would probably look like something out of CSI under a blacklight.  Try as I might, I can't quite get all of the blood stains out of it.  I know ... sorry, it grosses me out too!  

I've tried the LMB lamb caress products and using alcohol-free baby wipes.  The LMB products actually made the stains look worse, but the baby wipes did help some.  Any other ideas/suggestions?  I'd take it back to the boutique but I feel kind of strange/embarassed bringing them in a blood-stained bag for cleaning.  Plus, it's less than a year old, so I'd really like to rehabilitate it if possible.  TIA!


----------



## djrr

scorpchris19 said:


> I've used Apple conditioner on my beige lambskin and it darkened the leather!  I've also tried the meltonian on a tiny area and it seems the area has darkened too!  Could it be I used too much?  rubbed too hard?



may i ask which color did you use it on? i'm too scared to use meltonian on my lambskins too. i have it and only used it to clean my car leather seats for color transfers from jeans (which worked really well!!)


*BankOnIt *oh, that's terrible! hope you're ok! i think you might have to send in your bag for a bag spa at either LMB or Chanel becuz it's possible that the leather has already absorbed the blood. I think the SAs probably can't tell what the stain is if you don't tell them.


----------



## purselady101

djrr said:


> I wouldn't get the scented products from LMB either. The smell is not bad, but it's a little weird to have some smell other than the smell of leather on your bag. They do offer unscented options for most of their products though.



The smell lasts forever, and really bugs me. It's that strong, but I have no choice but to use For Handles on some of my lighter colored bals. Their unscented range is rather limited, and doesn't come in the core products.


----------



## purselady101

ceya said:


> you may used too much and it got soaked in with wet liquid not darken



It could darken upon application but will lighten again when it dries. And I don't think you really mean "rub", right?


----------



## djrr

purselady101 said:


> The smell lasts forever, and really bugs me. It's that strong, but I have no choice but to use For Handles on some of my lighter colored bals. Their unscented range is rather limited, and doesn't come in the core products.



Really? Maybe the products that I use happen to have the unscented option... so I assume they must have it for most of their products.


----------



## ceya

purselady101 said:


> It could darken upon application but will lighten again when it dries. And I don't think you really mean "rub", right?


No Purselady101.
I meant she might have used too much and it got wet and absorbed into the leather.


----------



## jeNYC

are there expiration dates on LMB products (serum, botantical miracle shield, etc)? 

if so, within how many months/years will it expire after the purchase?


----------



## ceya

jeNYC said:


> are there expiration dates on LMB products (serum, botantical miracle shield, etc)?
> 
> if so, within how many months/years will it expire after the purchase?


the apple products I purchased, they do not have expiration date on.


----------



## djrr

jeNYC said:


> are there expiration dates on LMB products (serum, botantical miracle shield, etc)?
> 
> if so, within how many months/years will it expire after the purchase?



OK, so I got a response from LMB regarding the expiration date : They should last about 6 months or longer -Shake well - as some of the products do tend to separate ( the nature of the
product is all) 

HTH!! I think it should def. last longer than 6 months.... it's hard to use up the entire bottle in that period of time.


----------



## jeNYC

djrr said:


> OK, so I got a response from LMB regarding the expiration date : They should last about 6 months or longer -Shake well - as some of the products do tend to separate ( the nature of the
> product is all)
> 
> HTH!! I think it should def. last longer than 6 months.... it's hard to use up the entire bottle in that period of time.


 
wow i cant believe i didnt get any replies from them!!  which email did you sent it to cuz i have more questions for them?  but thanks so much!!!!!!!  it is def hard to use up the whole bottle and its expensive too to keep purchasing more stocks!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Is it alright to use meltonian on a 10 year old  stained white lambskin flap? I did some research online but the variety of them confuses me. Can anyone post a particular picture of that brand? TIA!


----------



## ceya

Bevyofpurses said:


> Is it alright to use meltonian on a 10 year old  stained white lambskin flap? I did some research online but the variety of them confuses me. Can anyone post a particular picture of that brand? TIA!


according to some people experienced here, use meltonian conditioner and cleaner for white caviar.  But I do know it works on beige lambskin couch and black lambskin jacket, which was tested by me.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Thanks c!


----------



## purseprincess32

I feel like some people have had good experiences with Apple Guard protector & Conditioner and others have not. I have a brand new  black lambskin WOC and I want to protect it but I'm still not sure what to use. Advice? Have any of you not put anything on your bags.


----------



## djrr

I don't put anything on my caviar bags. But I always put something on my lambskin bags cuz I'm afraid of color transfers. But if you have a black lambskin, I guess it's ok to not put anything on it, since you can't really tell if there is a color transfer. I have a black lambskin chanel wallet that I've been using everyday for almost 2 years, I don't baby it at all (I sometimes even carry it in the rain) and it's not too bad now, the leather just lightened a little bit around the edges. I guess you just have to be a little bit more careful if you don't plan on putting anything on there.


----------



## purseprincess32

So would you suggest the meltonian conditioner & cleaner or Apple Guard. Sorry to be repeating this question.. But some say the apple guard is too harsh and may change the color. Others say the apple guard is great. Suggestions.


----------



## ceya

purseprincess32 said:


> So would you suggest the meltonian conditioner & cleaner or Apple Guard. Sorry to be repeating this question.. But some say the apple guard is too harsh and may change the color. Others say the apple guard is great. Suggestions.


the apple guard cleaner is a harsher, but all in one product does not (conditioner and cleaner liquid).

the meltonian conditioner and cleaner, which has water repellent, while apple guard is not.  Either one will be good for light or dark lambskin.


----------



## ceya

Just asked the conditioner and cleaner for my black lambskin and beige caviar, here is what I got from James at Bloomingdales:

   << Hello 

I don't recommend using cleaners, honestly. Because I don't know what could leave a stain. Best bet is to send it back for them to clean them. 

If you HAVE to try something, ALDO makes a wonderful creme conditionder/cleaner. I use it on my blk cerf tote. 


James >>


----------



## purseprincess32

Thanks for your response *ceya* & *djrr *and comments on this everyone.


----------



## IndulgenceWbags

k


----------



## Jaded81

Ok so I purchased the Special Beauty SPA Kit from LMB 

I used the Lamb Caress on my vintage red lamb and the grey lamb flap of my portobello. Good news is that it didn't damage the bags. Bad news is that it removed most of the stains on the portobello, but did nothing to remove the stains from the vintage. On the whole, I would say that the stain removing properties aren't that great.

I used the Botanical Silk Miracle Shield to protect both bags. No damage done.

I didn't use the Botanical Silk Cleanser because I wasn't sure what I was supposed to use it for. On the website they were supposed to send a Silk Serum... not sure if this is the same thing?

HTH anyone who is considering LMB products


----------



## jeNYC

this is what barbara frlm LMB told me 

1) What are the sizes of the bottles for Mini Spa Kit and Special Spa Kit? The best products are found in the  Special beauty Spa kit with Lamb caress - you get the protection and the moisturizer - so it is a nice all inclusive package.

The products are concentrated 2oz bottles - a little goes a long way 



2) What is the purpose of the Silk Serum, which is only in the Special Spa Kit? Silk Serum maintains the sheen and is a super conditioning treatment - our favorite!

3) What type of cleanser is in Mini Spa kit because it only states "Botanical Silk Cleanser - non-darkening?" (Is it the Gentle Spa or Lamb Caress?) Botanical Silk Cleanser - this is the latest in organic cleansers for leather that we feel is the best for most delicate leathers besides Lamb Caress.

4)  Are there expiration dates on these products? 6 month to a year


----------



## Jaded81

I didn't get the silk serum! I think they might have sent me the wrong bottle! I emailed them but no response. Could you tell me how you contacted them? Thanks



jeNYC said:


> this is what barbara frlm LMB told me
> 
> 1) What are the sizes of the bottles for Mini Spa Kit and Special Spa Kit? The best products are found in the  Special beauty Spa kit with Lamb caress - you get the protection and the moisturizer - so it is a nice all inclusive package.
> 
> The products are concentrated 2oz bottles - a little goes a long way
> 
> 
> 
> 2) What is the purpose of the Silk Serum, which is only in the Special Spa Kit? Silk Serum maintains the sheen and is a super conditioning treatment - our favorite!
> 
> 3) What type of cleanser is in Mini Spa kit because it only states "Botanical Silk Cleanser - non-darkening?" (Is it the Gentle Spa or Lamb Caress?) Botanical Silk Cleanser - this is the latest in organic cleansers for leather that we feel is the best for most delicate leathers besides Lamb Caress.
> 
> 4)  Are there expiration dates on these products? 6 month to a year


----------



## jeNYC

Barbara 

barbara@lovinmybags.com

actually i sent her 2 emails in feb and she never responded so i sent her another one in march and she replied the same day

theres also a contact number on their site, probably under "contact us" m-friday 9-5


----------



## jeNYC

hey jaded, which kit did u get?  Mini Spa Kit or Special Spa Kit or another one?


----------



## Jaded81

I bought the Special Beauty Spa Kit.


----------



## Jaded81

Just emailed her again. Hopefully she will reply soon.


----------



## jeNYC

jaded, did she respond to you yet?

from ur post, u said "I didn't use the Botanical Silk Cleanser because I wasn't sure what I was supposed to use it for. On the website they were supposed to send a Silk Serum... not sure if this is the same thing?"

the special kit suppose to come with 

1.Choice of Cleanser ( for Chanel: Lamb Caress is recommended)
****it seems like they sent you TWO cleansers (probably by accident), cuz you used the Lamb Caress and you said you didnt use the Botantical Silk Cleanser****

2.Botanical Silk Miracle Shield ( instant protection from water and oil stains)
****you got this****

3.Silk Serum ***you didnt get this*** *


----------



## mika7777777

Just to let you know that, Barbara told me that they now have a new improved Chanel leather cleaner, that is apparently better than Lamb Caress. I ordered it and am still waiting to receive it.

Silk Serum is a leather conditioner, as I understand. I use it after I use the cleanser and Pro-Treatment (or Miracle Shields). I love it!


----------



## jeNYC

mika7777777 said:


> Just to let you know that, Barbara told me that they now have a new improved Chanel leather cleaner, that is apparently better than Lamb Caress. I ordered it and am still waiting to receive it.
> 
> Silk Serum is a leather conditioner, as I understand. I use it after I use the cleanser and Pro-Treatment (or Miracle Shields). I love it!


 
hey mika, i plan to place my order in a few days...i thought lamb caress was the best product in lmb...what is this improved product you purchased?  please provide the specific item??  thanks!!


----------



## mika7777777

Apparently the new product is not yet on the website.  Barbara told me to just order Lamb Caress, and mention in the note section to "send the new improved Chanel cleanser from Barbara". So I did as instructed, but received the Lamb Caress. I emailed her that a wrong product was sent, and she sent me the correct one (it is still on its way). The good thing is that she let me keep the wrong product (Lamb Caress). 

I ordered it for my new-to-me black Cloudy Bundle N/S tote. It has a sheen to it, so I hope this new product will not remove/dull the sheen. 

A few notes from Barbara that you might want to know:

"This new product is great for Caviar as well. Test on the light tan Chanel lamb skins as they have a sensitive  top print coat that even a damp cloth can remove..."

"I would  upgrade the Pro-Treatment to Miracle Shield - also in the Botanical Collection - We will be discontinuing Pro-Treatment as Miracle Shield out performs it and is perfect for maintaining sheen - does not dull at all "


----------



## Jaded81

Yes she finally responded!! She is sending me the Silk Serum now!! They accidentally sent me 2 cleansers!



jeNYC said:


> jaded, did she respond to you yet?
> 
> from ur post, u said "I didn't use the Botanical Silk Cleanser because I wasn't sure what I was supposed to use it for. On the website they were supposed to send a Silk Serum... not sure if this is the same thing?"
> 
> the special kit suppose to come with
> 
> 1.Choice of Cleanser ( for Chanel: Lamb Caress is recommended)
> ****it seems like they sent you TWO cleansers (probably by accident), cuz you used the Lamb Caress and you said you didnt use the Botantical Silk Cleanser****
> 
> 2.Botanical Silk Miracle Shield ( instant protection from water and oil stains)
> ****you got this****
> 
> 3.Silk Serum ***you didnt get this*** *


----------



## Jaded81

If they have a better product that Lamb Caresss, wonder why they haven't updated the website? Maybe they are trying to clear their stock. Oh well... maybe I will order it next time. I don't think the lamb caress is that effective in removing stains


----------



## mojo

Jaded81 said:


> Ok so I purchased the Special Beauty SPA Kit from LMB
> 
> I used the Lamb Caress on my vintage red lamb and the grey lamb flap of my portobello. Good news is that it didn't damage the bags. Bad news is that it removed most of the stains on the portobello, but did nothing to remove the stains from the vintage. On the whole, I would say that the stain removing properties aren't that great.
> 
> I used the Botanical Silk Miracle Shield to protect both bags. No damage done.
> 
> I didn't use the Botanical Silk Cleanser because I wasn't sure what I was supposed to use it for. On the website they were supposed to send a Silk Serum... not sure if this is the same thing?
> 
> HTH anyone who is considering LMB products


 
Hey babe, so you cleaned first then protect with the miracle shield?

I haven't used anything on my bags yet....been telling myself I should get some LMB.....


----------



## Jaded81

Yeaps!



mojo said:


> Hey babe, so you cleaned first then protect with the miracle shield?
> 
> I haven't used anything on my bags yet....been telling myself I should get some LMB.....


----------



## mika7777777

Today, I received the new improved Chanel cleanser that I mentioned earlier in the post, so I spot-tested it on my black Cloudy Bundle bag. It actually removed a little bit of black dye! The Lamb Caress did not remove the dye at all, so I will stick to the Lamb Caress from now on!


----------



## jeNYC

mika7777777 said:


> Today, I received the new improved Chanel cleanser that I mentioned earlier in the post, so I spot-tested it on my black Cloudy Bundle bag. It actually removed a little bit of black dye! The Lamb Caress did not remove the dye at all, so I will stick to the Lamb Caress from now on!


 

oh no...you should tell Barbara...im going to place my order with Lamb caress also


----------



## Jaded81

Really? The lamb lamb caress removed some of the dye on my red vintage. I guess it depends on the bag. But was the new cleanser effective in removing stains?



mika7777777 said:


> Today, I received the new improved Chanel cleanser that I mentioned earlier in the post, so I spot-tested it on my black Cloudy Bundle bag. It actually removed a little bit of black dye! *The Lamb Caress did not remove the dye at all, so I will stick to the Lamb Caress from now on!*


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I used BlueMagic Leather Conditioner and it removed some of the black dye off my black vintage bag! But at the same time, it seemed to condition it and add moisture to it. I used a soft towel to buff it a little. That towel is black all over!!!

I don't think I would use it on a new bag and I'm defintely not going to use it on my MINT red lambskin tote. I'm too afraid. That one doesn't need conditioner anyway... I've used Coach conditioner before but it was sub-par. Any suggestions would be helpful!! Especially for cleaning the inside lining of vintage bags (red fabric )


----------



## mika7777777

My bag is black, and there was one stain-like spot, but because of the color, after I applied the new cleanser, I could not see the spot anymore. I do not have any light color Chanel, so I cannot really tell how effective it is in removing stains, sorry...

Yes, I did tell Barbara, and this is what she said:

"Some color on the cloth is normal...but if the lamb caress did not remove any...than that is the best for that particular leather. Perfect  
Thanks for sharing that with me....I will definitely pass on the info to Gary -"


----------



## GC663

Has anyone successfully removed a colour transfer on a white lambskin flap? if so, which product did u use?


----------



## tenshix

Hey there! To answer your question you should check out this thread: Color transfer on my red caviar jumbo! That's ok!! B4 and after pics!

I've just put an order for a bottle of the Meltonian All Purpose Cleanser and I'm hoping it will work on my beige lambskin! I've been reading the thread and a lot of people were saying it worked on both caviar and lambskin, though it depends which items because each leather is treated differently.. You should give it a shot though because the before and after pics look AMAZING!


----------



## yuurei

Can you treat lambskin leather to prevent them from getting stained, like using Appleguard spray?  I'm thinking about getting a beige lambskin bag but worry about dirtying it since the leather is so delicate :wondering
I just wonder if putting a protectant will alter the color or something.


----------



## jeNYC

heres a thread on lambskin care

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/lambskin-how-do-i-clean-it-care-for-181403.html

i plan to buy the lamb products from LMB


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I bought but never used my Apple products when I read scary things on the LV threads. People said their bags darkened from the spray and never returned to the normal color. 
I had a vintage LV Speedy and vintage Chanels that needed major refurbishing!!! I had to go to Ace Hardware anyway to get Brasso to polish up the brass zippers and locks for my Speedys and I asked the salespeople there about lambskin leather. They suggested BlueMagic Leather Cream Conditioner so I bought it and used it on two black vintage Chanels I own. When you treat them- put a lot on - spray the cream on and rub in gently- and let them dry in a cool room- hanging on a hanger. The bottle says 15 min but I let them dry about an hour, then I took dry soft (real) cotton balls- and GENTLY buffed the bag, not scrubbing it. Soon the leather began to shine!!! I used about five or six cotton balls, depending on the size of the bag, of course,  and you may see some of the color rub off! Let the bag dry afterwards even more. I wouldn't use the bag with light colored clothes for a few days just in case.....
My newer vintage bag came out great with no color bleeding onto the cotton balls at all. I used it only yesterday - a month since I polished her up and she was shining so much she looked brand new! Plus no bleeding onto my clothes after a whole day. My bags look so much better and shiny. I even spray my leather couch with the spray and it looks awesome.


----------



## nighteyes

^ LV vachetta darkens no matter what conditioner you use on it. You're not supposed to treat fresh vach... You need to wait for a slight patina before treating it or it will obviously darken, and worse yet, the darkening may be uneven!!!! 

For lambskin, try Meltonian. I've always used it on my lambskins with nothing but good results. But again, do a search, lots of threads on lambskin care 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/lambskin-how-do-i-clean-it-care-for-181403.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/color-transfer-my-red-caviar-jumbo-thats-ok-421851.html


----------



## yuurei

Can you use Applegard for beige lambskin?  So far I've read that both Meltonian and apple conditioner darkens the color.  Does LMB carry any waterproofing products?


----------



## djrr

I accidentally had some water dripped on my fushia lambskin mini yesterday while i was drinking an iced coffee, and to my surprise, the water didn't get absorbed right away, it just stayed on the surface, so i took out my tissue and quickly wipe it off, and it looked perfect again. I used LMB's miracle shield to pre-treat my lambskins usually, I can't say I'm 100% sure it's the product, but I guess it helped. HTH!!


----------



## scorpchris19

do not use Apple Garde Cleaner or Leather Conditioner on beige lambskin, it'll darken the colour.  Even with Meltonian, you have to be careful not to apply too much & also not to rub too hard on the leather.  

However, you can use Apple Garde Rain & Stain Repellent for waterproofing.



yuurei said:


> Can you use Applegard for beige lambskin? So far I've read that both Meltonian and apple conditioner darkens the color. Does LMB carry any waterproofing products?


----------



## djrr

yuurei said:


> Can you use Applegard for beige lambskin?  So far I've read that both Meltonian and apple conditioner darkens the color.  Does LMB carry any waterproofing products?



i used LMB miracle shield on my new beige lambskin, it didn't darken the leather at all, it just looks the same after i finished applying and let it dry. but i used a very small amount though, just gently apply it evenly throughout the leather. but you should always test it in a discreet place before applying it to the entire bag just in case. HTH!


----------



## yuurei

Thanks Scorpchris and djrr. 
I have some Apple garde stain repellent at home so I'll try testing it out on a spot.  If that doesn't work I'll go buy that miracle shield.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Be careful with Applegarde (Apple products) - they tend to darken anything they're sprayed onto (any type of leather) and the leather won't return to it's original color when dryed. 
Even worse, I've seen pictures of bags - particularly the LV Speedy (which has bare untreated vachetta handles and leather tabs where the handles are sewn onto the canvas bag) where the Apple treated handles appear dry and light but the tabs are very dark and wet looking compared to the handles and stay that way!! The bag is totally ruined!!
This product does not dry evenly.I know posters will say ANY spray will darken leather but Apple darkens leather unevenly. Who wants to take a chance on their bag? 
Especially if you've spent thousands not hundreds on a bag.....


----------



## Jayne1

chynaxdawl said:


> which is best for chanel lambskin? apple garde, meltonian, or lmb products...? i already have apple garde but i think it may be too harsh for lambskin. meltonian's cheaper than the lmb products but the lmb website says not to use shoe products on designer bags and it's definitely dedicated to designer bag leather so it seems like the safer bet...


I've been using Apple garde for many years on my Chanel lambskin, mostly black leathers... never had a problem with any of their products.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

You probably won't notice the difference of coloring or darkening with Apple garde on black but believe me, on the light vachetta leather- it really darkens it! You can see contrasting shades of light and dark- depending on how the spray dried or was simply absorbed. 
I have black, white, beige and red Chanel bags and won't use it on any of them, just to be safe.


----------



## platinum_girly

....I was wondering what products all you girls recommended for the Chanel lambskin leather bags in terms of conditioning to keep the leather moisturised and for repellant to prevent rain/snow/etc damage?
Thankyou In Advance


----------



## bdrmflr

*LVLoveaffair*, thanks for the tip... shine is exactly what I've been looking for to restore my lambskins. How long will that last? And does the conditioner offer any "protection" to stains etc? TIA!


----------



## sweetkisses

Lambskin is too delicate imo


----------



## purselady101

Applegarde is not mean for naked leathers, as stated in the instructions.


----------



## bdrmflr

Okay, so I used some BlueMagic Leather Cream Conditioner and I have to say it was shiny for all of a few hours then absorbed. Then I added some shea butter for leather spray and it's safe to say that they both conditioned my bag, but didn't "restore shine." My lambskin looks like it's replenished (not as thirsty) and only a teeny bit softer. Is it too much to condition it as I see fit? I want some sealant shiny stuff... any ideas?


----------



## Laneige

anyone with LMB unscented products? Does the product itself indicate anything that it doesnt have scents? Thanks


----------



## Nicolas' Mommy

I have a stain (no idea what it is from) on navy lamb that I want to try to get out and then protect so it hopefully won't happen again. I also have a new caviar beige GST that I want to protect. I went to the LMB website hoping to get everything I need having read this thread. I must say, having gone through their web site at least twenty times, I am now more confused than ever. Is the "silk serum" the same as the "botanical silk moisturizer?" What about the Botanical SILK miracle shield, is it also called Botanical miracle shield? And can you only use "lamb caress" on lamb and not on caviar? It would be great if they had kit one: "lamb care" kit two: "caviar care" If anyone can tell me if there is one kit I can order to use on both lamb and caviar I would really appreciate it...TGIF!


----------



## jeNYC

Laneige said:


> anyone with LMB unscented products? Does the product itself indicate anything that it doesnt have scents? Thanks


 

hey i just bought the unscented lamb caress spa kit...for some reason, it does have a scent even though i order unscented...but it doesnt bother me cuz it smells sweet..like candy but not too strong

anyway, i used it (water repellent product) on my beige m/l lambskin and it did NOT darken my bag


----------



## kkayc

Nicolas' Mommy said:


> I have a stain (no idea what it is from) on navy lamb that I want to try to get out and then protect so it hopefully won't happen again. I also have a new caviar beige GST that I want to protect. I went to the LMB website hoping to get everything I need having read this thread. I must say, having gone through their web site at least twenty times, I am now more confused than ever. Is the "silk serum" the same as the "botanical silk moisturizer?" What about the Botanical SILK miracle shield, is it also called Botanical miracle shield? And can you only use "lamb caress" on lamb and not on caviar? It would be great if they had kit one: "lamb care" kit two: "caviar care" If anyone can tell me if there is one kit I can order to use on both lamb and caviar I would really appreciate it...TGIF!


 
You should email them.  I emailed them b/c I had a question regarding the instructions and they got back to me within 24 hours.


----------



## Nicolas' Mommy

kkayc said:


> You should email them. I emailed them b/c I had a question regarding the instructions and they got back to me within 24 hours.


  I did email them. No reply


----------



## gweneal83

Ohh I regret to not joining tpf sooner. :cry: 
I had a stain on my beige jumbo 2.55 lambskin from jeans and I've spoiled it by washing it with shampoo... Now the color has faded! NOOO!!!!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Hi my friend who lives in Norway spilled beer on her beige lambskin chanel 

bag..... and apparently there's stains on the leather. She told me that there is 

no Chanel boutiques in Norway. Is there anyway to clean up the stains on 

the bag???


----------



## JanetBG

Do you spray your bag with any water repellent?


----------



## memewang2008

Hello everyone,

Just want to find out how do everyone clean their lambskin handbag.  The Chanel sales rep told me I can buy the Tana Leather conditioner to clean all kinds Chanel handbags..I am unable to find the conditioner..Does anybody know where to buy it??

thanks


----------



## littlecutie

My SA showed me a lotion to clean and polish my lamskin Jumbo. It's called Cadillac. You can get it at Nordstorm for $5.95. Just go to the handbag section and ask for it.


----------



## 808jdl

Aloha, everyone

How can i clean my Beige Lemb skin? Can i put lotion on it? 
Thank you


----------



## burberryprncess

For light color lambskin, I would go straight to the Chanel boutique for cleaning.


----------



## MissyC

yes, have it sent to a Chanel authorized cleaning company.


----------



## Francesca1234

Hi,

Could you please give me a type of baby wipe and a brand.  How do you know it doesn't contain alcohol or fragrance?


----------



## burberryprncess

I would be terrified to use baby wipes on lambskin.  Caviar leather - YES.  Lambkin - NO for me.


----------



## Mediana

I'm curious too. What kind of brand do you use?


----------



## Swanky

wipees on Chanel lamb!? 
I wouldn't do it.  They'll dry out the leather.  Use a leather cleaner/conditioner.


----------



## Mimster

I use Pampers Sensitive babywipes to spot clean my bags but like Sophie, I haven't the nerve to use it on lambskin.  For lambskin I use something else. 

OP, just read the label and ingredients on the package.


----------



## Beach Bum

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!NEVER on LAMB!
I once wiped some of the babys food off my James Perse dress with a baby wipe and it took the color COMPLETELY out of my dress!it was ruined(and they r Pampers sensitive wipes too,i was shocked!)


----------



## Mimster

^ Really?  I usually keep a couple of wipes in my bag for emergencies.  Guess I won't use it on the more delicate leather.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## burberryprncess

I use Huggies Sensitive Baby Wipes to spot clean non-lambskin non-patent leather bags.  Never on lambskin.  These wipes are also fragrance free and alcohol free.


----------



## Francesca1234

Thanks I won't use it on lamb! good info.  What cleaner do you use to spot clean the lamb?  The Coach conditioner that Dior recommends.


----------



## sjunky13

Lovin my bags products. Expensive, but worth it.


----------



## Luccibag

No baby wipes for lambskin.


----------



## Jayne1

Luccibag said:


> No baby wipes for lambskin.


Why? I've done it - Martha Stewart gave us permission.   She has a large and varied designer handbag collection and did a whole episode on her old TV show and showed us how to clean handbags that get dirty from daily use... she wipes hers on a weekly basis! I think she must put her bags on the floor a lot, because she stressed cleaning the bottoms of the bags.

It hasn't hurt my bags, not that I can see. I don't use wipes to condition or polish, I use Appleguard for that - I have used wipes to clean some areas for germs like Martha Stewart suggested. 

I have not used it on my reissues, but I have used it on old lambskin bags.


----------



## kerosundae

Lovinmybags says not to use baby wipes. Yes they do have an interest in your not using anything but their products, but even before seeing that on their website, I would've stayed away from baby wipes on lamb.


----------



## burberryprncess

Jayne1 said:


> Why? I've done it - Martha Stewart gave us permission.   She has a large and varied designer handbag collection and did a whole episode on her old TV show and showed us how to clean handbags that get dirty from daily use... she wipes hers on a weekly basis! I think she must put her bags on the floor a lot, because she stressed cleaning the bottoms of the bags.
> 
> It hasn't hurt my bags, not that I can see. I don't use wipes to condition or polish, I use Appleguard for that - I have used wipes to clean some areas for germs like Martha Stewart suggested.
> 
> I have not used it on my reissues, but I have used it on old lambskin bags.



I don't know.  As much as I am a baby wipe addict  I am terrified to try it on lambs.  I have to admit, though, it does a spectacular job on caviar and even metallic reissue.


----------



## bags4fun

OMG!  I would never use a baby wipe on a delicate lambskin, or any expensive bag for that matter!  I would probably use a tiny bit of dish soap if it is an oily spot, or just water if it isn't.


----------



## sjunky13

I just ordered a new lambskin cleaning kit. I have used it before, I also use it on Caviar, shoes, wallets. I would use a baby wipe on caviar in a pinch. But not on lambskin.


----------



## JetSetGo!

sjunky13 said:


> Lovin my bags products. Expensive, but worth it.



Just ordered mine!


----------



## miumiulena

My Jumbo lambskin Chanel lost its shine, on the back its still shiny but the front looks very vintage (( please help, if i also use a conditioner will it help? or i must use something else?


----------



## bregitta

Bump! Do all of these protection products mentioned affect the lovely leather smell of your bags?

I'm also wondering whether to waterproof AND condition the bag or just one of the two?


----------



## ladysarah

I just wonder if anyone who actually uses care products over a long period could vouch for them. Perhaps even post photos? I am asking because I just bought a new classic lambskin and the sales assistant told me NOT to use anything on it. No polish, no protector, nothing. She gave me a cloth to wipe it with after each use and she also showed me how to store it wrap the chains out of the way etc. I also have a vintage one that has never had any products applied on it and just want to make sure that if I do use something it will not have an adverse effect.


----------



## ladysarah

:bump: any of you experienced ladies can help with this?





ladysarah said:


> I just wonder if anyone who actually uses care products over a long period could vouch for them. Perhaps even post photos? I am asking because I just bought a new classic lambskin and the sales assistant told me NOT to use anything on it. No polish, no protector, nothing. She gave me a cloth to wipe it with after each use and she also showed me how to store it wrap the chains out of the way etc. I also have a vintage one that has never had any products applied on it and just want to make sure that if I do use something it will not have an adverse effect.


----------



## Laneige

i am not sure if i share this before but pls do not use applegarde on yr lambskini saw how some gers have swear by how it protect the bags etc.

i am very particular abt the things i put on my bag. i tried the applegarde on a leather bag which is... hehe lower price but its still full leather.. applegarde really stinks but thats not the issue. the issue is i spray on one side and didnt do the other. when it dries up, u can see this slightly glossy or waterproof layer on the bag. i dont want that on my lambskin. so NOOOOOOOOO way

i have bought LMB stuffs , i think the serum dont make the bag look different. but the rave abt waterproof stuff (cant rem the name now) will make leather change color. i test it on the base of my red bag and eeks i regret it. and before that i use it on LV vachetta. i purposely do one handle and put the other aside. day time i compare both of them, i will be able to find a slightly change in color of the vachetta.i have also bought my white or ivory lambskin to a local store (Colorwash) for cleaning and waterproofing. i am not sure if it has anything to do with whole service of bag (means i cannot compare) but the bag seem to be its old self but slightly more moisturised. yet, there is no shine etc on the lambskin, the way it use to appear. not THAT kind of shiny shine, if u get what i mean.


----------



## Francesca1234

I have used lovinmybags.com Pro Treatment cream on my caviar, then after one or two days then topped it with Feel Soft Moisturizer or the Ultimate Moisturizer. They have really saved my bags....

Regarding lamb...go to www.lovinmybags.com they have special products for Chanel lamb. Since lamb is so delicate, I would just try a nickel size on the bottom to see if it was okay.

The conditioners and pro treatment have prevented stains, and condtitioned the bags to keep them new looking. Also if you get some dirt stain on them, they easily wipe off...


----------



## Laneige

hmm just to add i have tried LMB lamb caress or something range. Specifically for Chanel Lambskin.


----------



## ladysarah

Laneige said:


> hmm just to add i have tried LMB lamb caress or something range. Specifically for Chanel Lambskin.



thank you for this. I just wonder if anyone who has actually used the products long term can post photos and vouch for them. As i was saying the lady at CHANEL where I bought my classic lambskin said not to use any products. So not going to use anything on a new bag - but what about vintage?


----------



## ladysarah

no one has any pictures? or has used the products long term with good results? or poor results for that matter....


----------



## Mediana

So Pampers och Huggies sensitive baby wipes for caviar. Can you buy them individual wrapped?


----------



## Laneige

babywipes normally have fragrance and also alcohol? no? i dont know, they have this sticky residue or feeling and i do not think its safe to use them on any leather bag. i rather use leather lotion than baby wipes.

and lambskin... its better to send it in for professional cleaning. 
LMB stuffs, pls test it first. i noticed it kinda change the color of my lambskin and i am stopping it for now. in the morning under daylight, i still see the difference. so i am staying put from LMB stuffs too for lambskin. Maybe caviar and LV but not Chanel


----------



## pls5

i have to agree.  the one bag i used it on seems kind of greyer and muddier colored.  at first i was really freaked out but i got used to it/maybe it got better as i massaged my own oils in it...  but anything i do from now on will be professoinal





Laneige said:


> babywipes normally have fragrance and also alcohol? no? i dont know, they have this sticky residue or feeling and i do not think its safe to use them on any leather bag. i rather use leather lotion than baby wipes.
> 
> and lambskin... its better to send it in for professional cleaning.
> LMB stuffs, pls test it first. *i noticed it kinda change the color of my lambskin and i am stopping it for now. in the morning under daylight, i still see the difference. so i am staying put from LMB stuffs too for lambskin. Maybe caviar and LV but not Chanel*


----------



## Mimster

Mediana said:


> So Pampers och Huggies sensitive baby wipes for caviar. Can you buy them individual wrapped?


 

No you can't but I just keep a couple in a little plastic snack ziplock bag.  Works great too when wiping small food spills.


----------



## HHPmom

When I got my shoes, my SA gave me a clear zip pouch with 2 bottles: Rain repellent and leather & conditioner with no brand name. He brought out a jar of Meltonian (made by Sarah Lee, I think) and said you can use that for purses, but caution to test a small area first.


----------



## SweetCupcake

I had a quick q: I just bought a vintage bag and tried to lightly wipe it off with water, and color came off.  Is that normal? Or did the seller put shoe polish on it?


----------



## coco5

Im just too scared to do anything to my vintage. Its my only Chanel and I certainly am not getting any others soon so I would never forgive myself if I did something to it.
But oh well. Its still in great shape for lambskin.


----------



## **Chanel**

I have a question. Maybe this sounds very stupid but I was wondering.
Is there any way that you can get the 'puffiness' of a lambskin bag back?
I really loved it when I just bought it from the store, but now almost 2 years later, it's not that puffy anymore.
I know this is normal but I was just wondering if there was a manner to make the bag more puffy again .


----------



## Gummi Bear

Please help!  Does anybody knows of any product I can use to protect my Chanel lambskin from moisture that I could buy from Amazon?  I live in a place that is similar to where Edward Cullen lived so I need moisture protection.  Please let me know.


----------



## angelqueen88

sjunky13 said:


> Lovin my bags products. Expensive, but worth it.



What kind of bags product are you using now? Curious^v^


----------



## akillian24

What color is your bag?
I just sprayed my black lambskin with Apple Garde for moisture/stain protection.  The bag looks exactly as it did prior to the treatment and now it's got a bit of help fending off TX rain.



Gummi Bear said:


> Please help!  Does anybody knows of any product I can use to protect my Chanel lambskin from moisture that I could buy from Amazon?  I live in a place that is similar to where Edward Cullen lived so I need moisture protection.  Please let me know.


----------



## DizzyFairy

Hi, i recently bought a vintage lambskin (black) Chanel flap. I am hoping to water-proof it a little bit and i bought the Meltonian #170 Delicate cream.

I just read a post from Ceya indicating Meltonian #170 doesn't work on lambskin black flaps. Is this true? Has anyone tried it out ?? Many thanks!


----------



## Gummi Bear

akillian24 said:


> What color is your bag?
> I just sprayed my black lambskin with Apple Garde for moisture/stain protection.  The bag looks exactly as it did prior to the treatment and now it's got a bit of help fending off TX rain.



Mine is a navy lambskin.


----------



## coco4me

I saw a recipe on overstock.com for one par white vinegar to 2 parts of linseed oil.  You apply and let it set in for about 15 min and then buff in circular motion.  I need to try it  for myself as my lambskin accordion really shows the scratches on the smooth portion of the bag.  If anyone knows of a better compounding method I would love to hear it.  I want to sell the bag and would like to clean it up first.


----------



## coco4me

Go here; they seem to have everything
http://www.leatherhoney.com/?gclid=CPTjs4yEnKYCFaZl7AodXXthng


----------



## coco4me

pls5 said:


> i have to agree.  the one bag i used it on seems kind of greyer and muddier colored.  at first i was really freaked out but i got used to it/maybe it got better as i massaged my own oils in it...  but anything i do from now on will be professoinal


This place will clean and care for your bag and the seem to be reputable.  They also are not expensive and our bags are worth the care.

Check it out for future reference.


----------



## MOMOGIRL

hi ladies - i have read quite a few of the posts in this thread. So much information to digest.  For a brand new dark blue lambskin bag, any recommendation on what i should use to protect it? Meltonian or the Lamb Caress from LMB? Million thanks in advance!


----------



## Bronzi522

luv2fly said:


> One of the leather cleaning products I always use is Collonil (German made).  This leather care product is available in the UK since it is recommended by Mulberry for its purses.  For lambskin though I would use their Premium Line or their newly released 1909 line if it is available.  You should be able to find these products in both the UK and North America.  I myself order their products by contacting their distributors in Canada.  I know that if you have a retailer in your local area that carries their products they will send you to them.



I have Colloni and it is wonderful.  Sprayed it on my Mulberry bag and water just beads up on it.  Haven't decided whether to use it on my caviar bags yet, but it quality stuff.  I bought it from Amazon and it is reasonably priced.


----------



## coco4me

I don't know any of the products.  I still think 1 part white vinegar to line to 2 parts linseed oil and buff circular motion 15 minutes later is good for cleaning.  I have a dark blue accordion I want to sell but I need to buff the scratches.  They do not show badly until I take pics...not sure what to do for these.  I need some kind of rubbing compound but haven't found one and would love ideas.


----------



## luv2fly

Bronzi522 said:


> I have Colloni and it is wonderful. Sprayed it on my Mulberry bag and water just beads up on it. Haven't decided whether to use it on my caviar bags yet, but it quality stuff. I bought it from Amazon and it is reasonably priced.


 
You are definitely right Bronzi considering the quality of the product this product is well priced and it is becoming much easier to find worldwide.


----------



## theteabox

Can someone give me advice on my yellow lambskin e/w. It has unfortunately darkened slightly from using the wrong cleaner. Anyway to clean and lighten it?


----------



## jeNYC

I have used LMB products on my beige lambskin m/l and it worked very well, it does not leave any stains and it cleaned out some marks i had


----------



## ynz

to get ready for my up coming chanel bag(it's on it's way now) I wanna know how to protect and treat these beautiful lamb skin babes&#65281;
anyone has good ideas?


----------



## DizzyFairy

ceya said:


> According to people's experiencing in TpFr here, and mine as well, there are few for dark and lite colors include lambskin, distressed skin, and caviar:
> 
> 1. meltonian all purpose cleaner and conditioner plus water repellentant (I tested it.  It works on dark or lite colors, especially on distressed.  No color nor texture changes. All in one convience but no shiny as brand new purse).  It has fresh scene.
> 
> 2. Apple conditioner leave a bit of shine.  Must use apple garde spray for water resistant.  Two of those are smelled terrible
> 
> Neither one of these leaves residue.
> 
> Please add more to the list if you are or have experienced with any leather care product.



3. Meltonian #170 Delicate Cream. Managed to clean up a few light scratches and leather dents. Minor color transfer, black color from my bag onto my cleaning cloth.  Also noticed the cream didnt give my bag a shine (sort of lost a little of the shine) - purely my own experience


----------



## ceya

theteabox said:


> Can someone give me advice on my yellow lambskin e/w. It has unfortunately darkened slightly from using the wrong cleaner. Anyway to clean and lighten it?



  Meltonian #170 Delicate Cream
 using clean cloth to apply with a bit of finger pressure.  That way it will help lighten the color.


----------



## ynz

jeNYC said:


> I have used LMB products on my beige lambskin m/l and it worked very well, it does not leave any stains and it cleaned out some marks i had



where do you buy those products?? and how do u use it??


----------



## theteabox

ceya said:


> Meltonian #170 Delicate Cream
> using clean cloth to apply with a bit of finger pressure.  That way it will help lighten the color.


 Thanks! I will try it the next time. I ordered the LMB products and they just arrived. I am in the process of cleaning it and it has helped lighten it a little. I will try Meltonian the next time and see which works better. By the way, I ordered the LMB products from their website at www.lovinmybags .com. The owner Barbara is very helpful. I bought the lambskin spa kit.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

OK, I'll start this thread by saying I'm an idiot. 

My story goes something like this: I noticed some wear on the corners and front of a beige Chanel clutch front bag and decided to fix it. It wasn't anything major - just some staining from use. Again, as I said before, I'm an idiot so I ended up using leather cleaner wipes and my efforts resulted in me rubbing off some of the color. I rubbed for like, two seconds - just long enough to figure out that what I did was a mistake - but now there are three spots on the front where the color is darker (it's a an ivory color lambskin) and not as shiny. I'm thinking I'm in for a trip to the Chanel boutique at Saks but in a last ditch effort, wanted to find out if any of you ladies had advice. I read somewhere that oil-free face moisturizer might do the trick - anyone try this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChildOfTheMoon

Does anyone have the problem of when storing a bag for a while the chain sort of made some indents in the lambskin.  If the chain is very heavy is that just going to happen?


----------



## smiley

Just bought the ultimate stitch and it's lambskin ;-(((  How do I wear it without ruining it? Do you girls use any kind of protective cream to prevent color transfer from jeans or anything dark? Called Chanel but they were of no help ;-((


----------



## Mimster

ChildOfTheMoon said:


> Does anyone have the problem of when storing a bag for a while the chain sort of made some indents in the lambskin. If the chain is very heavy is that just going to happen?


 

I store the chain inside the bag.  I did forget once and there was a deep indent on the back.  I was able to massage it out.  Use gentle pressure with your finger.  Don't rub it too much.  Let it relax a few minutes and do it again.  By the end of the day the indent was gone.  

Did the same thing to my woc from the little zipper pull.  Massage with finger.  Let it relax and do it again.  Good as new.  

My SA did a demonstration on her lambskin wallet when I first expressed concern about owning lambksin.  It does work.  

The only thing you have to worry about lambskin are scruff marks but that can happen to any leather.  HTH


----------



## Mimster

smiley said:


> Just bought the ultimate stitch and it's lambskin ;-((( How do I wear it without ruining it? Do you girls use any kind of protective cream to prevent color transfer from jeans or anything dark? Called Chanel but they were of no help ;-((


 

I use Woly Combi Pro.  It is the same brand that LMB uses for spa kit.


----------



## smiley

Mimster said:


> I use Woly Combi Pro.  It is the same brand that LMB uses for spa kit.


Thank you! Any idea where I can buy it?


----------



## Mimster

I got mine at my cobbler for about $7 Cdn.  You can ask around your area or you can get it from mulitple online sites.  Just google Woly combi proper


----------



## smiley

Mimster said:


> I got mine at my cobbler for about $7 Cdn.  You can ask around your area or you can get it from mulitple online sites.  Just google Woly combi proper


Thank you! Will do


----------



## loveyy

hi there

i bought a vintage chanel flap bag but as its lambskin and has been used the colour doesnt looks so black as when its new. is there anyway i can put something on it? can i use oil to make it look new? sorry if i sound dumb im new to this 

thanks


----------



## Nikkaxoxo

I was told to use Cadillac brand.  It helps protect and moisturizes your lambskin.

 Nikkaxoxo


----------



## Stephanielea

i have a lambskin woc and i use this stuff called pro treatment from a place in melbourne called mybagspa  I protects it really well! im not sure if you can order over the phone, but i did hear that bally sell protectant stuff that works on chanel lambskin


----------



## honeybeez

Is the botanicle miracle silk from lovinmybags a spray? So u need to spray it on white lambskin before start using it? Will the lambskin change color after this spraying process?


----------



## luvchnl

Just be sure not to press to hard each time when you apply / rub any creams or lotions to your purse.  I semi flattened some quilting on one of my lambskin flaps by doing so.


----------



## theteabox

honeybeez said:


> Is the botanicle miracle silk from lovinmybags a spray? So u need to spray it on white lambskin before start using it? Will the lambskin change color after this spraying process?



The miracle shield that I have from lovinmybags is a serum. I bought the
kit specifically  for lambskin.  I have a yellow lambskin flap and it did not change the colour but I realize that it does rub off some colour when I am applying it on. They tell you to test it on a small spot before use. I will proceed carefully.


----------



## UkrainianDoll

Hello there Ladies & Gents

I currently have my eye on a gorgeous Chanel bag in lambskin. I have never owned lambskin. I really want it but I have read some horror stories on here , like discolouration, bad scuffing, staining from rubbing against fabrics.....

It isn't light in colour, but like an electric shade. Very bold. My friend is selling it and she hasn't really used it. I am in Australia, and I just phoned our flagship Chanel store in Sydney and the lovely SA actually informed me not to put anything on it, and that they actually advise against it. She mentioned I should just bring it in every so often to have it polished.

Lastly, have any of you owned a Chanel lambskin bag that has lasted well for 5+ years? How did you look after it?


----------



## caren

Hi all! I read through the thread, but couldn't find a definite recommendation for moisturizing vintage lambskin bags (black in particular). Can someone please tell me what brand/product will restore the suppleness in the leather?? Thanks so much!!


----------



## shopgirl810

Hi All-
The SA from Chanel boutique told me to use this for caviar and lambskin:






The SA from Nordstrom (with a Chanel) said the same. Though, he said to not use it on lambskin on your own because the dye can rub off. He said to let a professional do it if it is lambskin.

I believe it cost like $6.50.

HTH.


----------



## levixx

I have a classic lambskin wallet- The Chanel assistant recommended to visit Bally and purchase the Fine Leather Lotion to use.


----------



## missD

Hi Ladies, 

I've been reading the cleaning threads and it's a big collection of discussion over cleaning, and each posts switches between black caviar, colored cav, and black lamb and colored lamb and I got so confused! Hehe... not sure what the BEST for lamb anymore. I find that some great ladies here provide wonderful reviews of products, but they only mention "works great on my lambskin!" but I end up wondering, colored or black? 

Can you ladies help with the final verdict? What's the best product for *non-black* lambskin and *black* lambskin?

Please post your experiences and indicated what color lambskin you have and what product did you use - and any techniques? IF you ventured into baby wipes, please post the brand too!


----------



## Isacole

Does anyone know of something safe I can clean the lambskin leather of my purse with? The bag is a dark beige, I haven't worn it alot but it is starting to darken in places a bit. It seems like surface dirt, does anyone know of anything safe I can clean the leather with? I would love any feedback!


----------



## gymangel812

alcohol free baby wipes, apple leather conditioner/cleaner


----------



## missnox

Isacole said:


> Does anyone know of something safe I can clean the lambskin leather of my purse with? The bag is a dark beige, I haven't worn it alot but it is starting to darken in places a bit. It seems like surface dirt, does anyone know of anything safe I can clean the leather with? I would love any feedback!


 
 I have the same bag, and the corners already show a bit of wear.  It makes me upset  Wish I knew some kind of stain or color.  It is not dirt.


----------



## pamelala06

Definitely use meltonian leather cleaner and conditioner - it gets stains and colour transfer right off. It's what the Hermes people use on their birkins too!


----------



## Isacole

Thanks for all the feedback! It's so disappointing to pay thousands on a bag and after a couple weeks of wear, it looks like you've worn it for years. I attribute this to the color. My two black Chanel's have worn much much better! I've been tempted in buying a white Chanel (I think they're georgous) but it would never last a week! I really am careful and store my bags properly, it's just the downside to a lighter colored bag I guess? Thanks again to everybody who responded!


----------



## gymangel812

Isacole said:


> Thanks for all the feedback! It's so disappointing to pay thousands on a bag and after a couple weeks of wear, it looks like you've worn it for years. I attribute this to the color. My two black Chanel's have worn much much better! I've been tempted in buying a white Chanel (I think they're georgous) but it would never last a week! I really am careful and store my bags properly, it's just the downside to a lighter colored bag I guess? Thanks again to everybody who responded!


it's a problem with light colored lamb, not usually light colored caviar.


----------



## frank green

Most stains to clean up, because you said that your bags are patent leather, certainly not to penetrate skin, and wine in General on rubber (gum or something) clean up better than you think. The most important thing is, don't leave any traces after the clean up, even if it's nothing, it in no way affect the inclusion of color and quality, get a small cotton swab, patience rub it, will help you save money
The way a Word.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

lambskin is too delicate, use meltonian (it is good)!


----------



## Jagger

frank green said:


> Most stains to clean up, because you said that your bags are patent leather, certainly not to penetrate skin, and wine in General on rubber (gum or something) clean up better than you think. The most important thing is, don't leave any traces after the clean up, even if it's nothing, it in no way affect the inclusion of color and quality, get a small cotton swab, patience rub it, will help you save money
> The way a Word.



What? 
Op has a beige patent leather bag? That's a whole nother thing than lambskin...


----------



## Jagger

gymangel812 said:


> it's a problem with light colored lamb, not usually light colored caviar.



gymangel I LUSSSSSSS your grey reissue in your avi!!!


----------



## MOMOGIRL

One more vote for meltonian leather cleaner and conditioner. I have used it on my light beige caviar. It works like magic!! It cleans so well and leaving the bag looking fresh. but i have not tried on lambskin. One tip i have is, don't rub it too hard on the bag to be safe.  good luck!


----------



## bluekit

You may want to check out this thread. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/best-leather-conditioner-protectant-on-chanel-bags-94201-17.html 

I'm putting in another vote for Meltonian.


----------



## MollieO

I just sent mine in to Chanel for cleaning!


----------



## pamelala06

Meltonian still works wonderfully for patent leather!


----------



## vintage chanel

wow meltonian sounds fab, I just got my first CHANEL and im looking for my second. Im going to invest in some of that. Does anyone know were sells it in the uk? Thank you.


----------



## koreany

I was thinking of getting a black metallic reissue! but now I'm worried as it sounds like high maintence.... but the bag is being sold at such a good price. what to do!!?


----------



## coco4me

buy if it is a good price.  they only appreciate more...just take care when storing and treat it lovingly.


----------



## giggles2010

Luccibag said:


> I'd try a little applegarde conditioner.  I wouldnt try any cleaner.  It may be too abrasive for lambskin.



I'm going to try this!


----------



## Munchkinxx

purselady101 said:


> My apple conditioner is a nonspray bottle. I apply it on the lambskin and let it dry before buffing very very lightly or not at all if it is a brandnew bag. The apple garde comes in a spray can. The conditioner is non greasy. The apple garde looks a little greasy at first if you spray too much but it dries without any greasy residue. I don't think we are supposed to use any greasy products on lambskin.
> 
> The garde shd be a fine spray but I have made a few blunders by spraying too close and too much but everything dried without any problems on beige and black lambskin. I suggest you practice with the garde spraying before doing it on your bags. At least 6 inches away and with controlled motion to get a fine mist.
> 
> I have use the conditioner and spray on straps too. Not as often unless it is a beige strap. HTH!



Does spraying on the straps affect the metal?


----------



## gimexgime

I just bought a vintage black lambskin camera bag and gave it a good wipe down with apple guard conditioner.

it definitely looks shinier and well, healthier?, so i'm happy.

the only thing is, i really don't like how the apple guard conditioner smells. it reminds me of an old lady's closet, not nice at all. does anyone have advice on how to make your bag smell better?


----------



## baby_coco

can someone share with me how to take care lambskin flap?

there is a watermark and a bit of color transfer on my lambskin flap... can i just wipe it with wet tissue or tissue with wax cream/spray.. just like that...


----------



## H-Angel

oh no is it the red lambskin on your avatar?  I wouldnt dare do anything. it might worsen it.  you can maybe take it to the store you bought it from. from what I recall you get free cleaning service within the year of purchase.


----------



## sassification

is anyone using mybagspa 's products? i have applebrand conditioner, but i am contemplating or not to use on vintage lambskin... i tried on my 1st bag, and i see blackish dye coming off on my wipecloth... ? is that normal or fine?


----------



## sassification

i'm referring to these products.. 

http://www.mybagspa.com/products.php?country=1


----------



## sassification

also, just wondering what kind of cloths to use with the conditioners? where can we buy them?


----------



## mzlesley

here's my experience (i just got done cleaning my black lambskin maxi)..i used the apple brand conditioner..applied a few dots in one section (i cleaned by section), then used the cloth that came in the kit and gently buffed it on. just round circular motions touching the leather (not pressing..afraid i might deflate the quilts). seemed to work. i actually had some light fingernail scratches on the inside flap, and those buffed out. 

i have this kit

http://www.sbluggage.com/apple-leather-care-kit-135.html 

i've had it for 3 years now. my hubby initially got it for me to clean off color transfer on my white miu miu. so i use the cleaner first, then conditioner. i also have a derek lam lambskin purse that i've used this on, and it always buffs out the light scratches if i happen to get some on; the lambskin on this purse is literally like butter..i would stuff it and use it as a pillow if i could. don't think i'll be using the cleaner on my chanel (SA said no need..just conditioner). HTH!


----------



## sassification

mzlesley said:
			
		

> here's my experience (i just got done cleaning my black lambskin maxi)..i used the apple brand conditioner..applied a few dots in one section (i cleaned by section), then used the cloth that came in the kit and gently buffed it on. just round circular motions touching the leather (not pressing..afraid i might deflate the quilts). seemed to work. i actually had some light fingernail scratches on the inside flap, and those buffed out.
> 
> i have this kit
> 
> http://www.sbluggage.com/apple-leather-care-kit-135.html
> 
> i've had it for 3 years now. my hubby initially got it for me to clean off color transfer on my white miu miu. so i use the cleaner first, then conditioner. i also have a derek lam lambskin purse that i've used this on, and it always buffs out the light scratches if i happen to get some on; the lambskin on this purse is literally like butter..i would stuff it and use it as a pillow if i could. don't think i'll be using the cleaner on my chanel (SA said no need..just conditioner). HTH!



Thanks for sharing 

Did u ever use the apple garde rain repellant on yr lamb? I'm scared to do that..


----------



## mzlesley

sassification said:


> Thanks for sharing
> 
> Did u ever use the apple garde rain repellant on yr lamb? I'm scared to do that..



ooh..no. i don't think i would ever. i'm scared too..LOL.i check the weather usually before i decide which purse to carry. :greengrin:


----------



## sassification

i just want to share: i tried apple conditioner on my vintage 'lamb' jumbo because i noticed a really dark brown mini patch (like .5cm2) on the inner flap (yes and i freaked out!) but it came out really nicely !!! see the brown residue? completely transferred onto cotton pad, which is a trick my col taught me! no need to use cloth.. haha.


----------



## jenjchoi

if i use a product like lamb caress on my chanel lambskin, does it void the chanel warranty or affect any future refurbishment that I may want done by Chanel?


----------



## rania1981

jenjchoi said:


> if i use a product like lamb caress on my chanel lambskin, does it void the chanel warranty or affect any future refurbishment that I may want done by Chanel?



no, i plan to use some lambskin products i got, just don't tell chanel you used anything. Lambskin does get color transfer easily you can't be expected to sit around and not clean it till you get to a store


----------



## rania1981

Would like to update everyone on my lovinmybags experience with their most delicate range for lambskin. I tested it on my bright blue lambskin bag. I wanted to clean an area that had very slight darkening due to a black top i wore. Started with cleanser in an inconspicuous area (inside of outer pocket) to test color steadfastness with the cloth they provided. Color of the bag started coming off even though i wasn't rubbing, it was a light sweeping motion. SO i stopped!! NExt i tried the moisturizer, again on the inside flap area which is totally inconspicuous, color on the cloth again!! And i noticed when i strained to look into that area that the leather got darker, not a good thing.

I reject these products completely, this lady Barbara shouldn't be selling them as lambskin care. I'm just going to take the bag into chanel and have it cleaned and sealed next time im in NY.


----------



## z11_2000

Do you think ivory lambskin would be hard to clean? And what would u need to clean it? Thanks guys.


----------



## erinrose

Probably yeah.


----------



## Xenia_

I guess so!
But i say go for it if you love it!


----------



## z11_2000

I love it but don't think I would use it if I got stained...


----------



## Cici122

I have the ivory Lambskin jumbo from 12C and I used loving my bags products to Pre-treat it.  All light color bags can easily get dirty or color transfer.  I didn't have any problem with my beige Clair yet, but I did have color transfer on my mini light beige.  Since i Put protectant on all my bags, I was able to wipe off the color transfer easily.  I would say if you love it then get it.  I believe bags are meant to be used!


----------



## z11_2000

Thanks. What do u use to pretreat?


Cici122 said:


> I have the ivory Lambskin jumbo from 12C and I used loving my bags products to Pre-treat it.  All light color bags can easily get dirty or color transfer.  I didn't have any problem with my beige Clair yet, but I did have color transfer on my mini light beige.  Since i Put protectant on all my bags, I was able to wipe off the color transfer easily.  I would say if you love it then get it.  I believe bags are meant to be used!


----------



## Cici122

z11_2000 said:
			
		

> Thanks. What do u use to pretreat?



I'm using "loving my bag" products. Miracle shield.  Search on the forum there r many info on this. HTH


----------



## rania1981

.


----------



## LeatherDoc

With most lambskin finishes you will get a fair amount of colour transfer (Crocking), both in regular use and when cleaning.  You should use a mild leather cleaner and allow to dry thoroughly before applying a protector product.  Lambskin/unfinished leathers may darken with a waterbased cleaner, but will dry back to the original colour when allowed to dry naturally.


----------



## laeticia

ceya said:


> Meltonian #170 Delicate Cream
> using clean cloth to apply with a bit of finger pressure.  That way it will help lighten the color.



The sa whom I bought the red lambskin jumbo flap demonstrated this cream on the display of the same bag. He said that it won't darken the colour. But I saw that there was a little bit of colour transfer. Anyone else got the red lambskin that's an orangey red? I think it should be 12Cbut not too sure, color code is red.

A little worried if I have to baby this bag 

btw the sa offered to rub meltonian over the entire bag before he sent it to me but I told him no need. He can't sell it until the 29th and since I'll be in another city by then I had to pay additional for shipping.


----------



## ladysarah

laeticia said:


> btw the sa offered to rub meltonian over the entire bag before he sent it to me but I told him no need.



which planet was this at then - because in Europe SA's are not allowed to suggest products, much less rub anything on the bags! Having said that MELTONIAN DELICATE NEUTRAL is an excellent product for lambskin, used very sparingly. Its not available in the UK but I sometimes get it from ebay sellers.


----------



## LeatherDoc

If the SA is willing to "test" a product for you then i would let them!  If it screws the bag up you just dont buy it!  At the very least you know the product doesnt work and wouldnt make the same mistake.

There are plenty of products that are safe to use on delicates, but there is a compromise in as much that to make the product safe for delicate leathers the strength of the cleaner has to be reduced (ie a higher water content).  Usually a 3-in-1 type product is best for high end delicates, as the cleaning strength is very mild, but it will still hydrate the leather and most importantly add a much needed stain protector.  With these mild products you can use them every week to make sure your protection stays tip top.  The most effective one in know of in Europe is Everyday Protect by THBS.


----------



## laeticia

I never said that I was in Europe? I'm in the states for two weeks, bought the bag at Chanel store in Orlando Florida. Well the sa tested it on the shop display model and it looked ok except for the slight colour transfer. The bag I'm getting is a new piece. I don't want the sa to do anything to it cos the store can't sell the bag to me until the 29, and I'll be in ny by then, so I'm paying extra for the bag to be sent to me.

LeatherDoc do u have any recs fir a product found in the US? I'm planning to get apple conditioner.


----------



## ilovchanel

rania1981 said:


> Would like to update everyone on my lovinmybags experience with their most delicate range for lambskin. I tested it on my bright blue lambskin bag. I wanted to clean an area that had very slight darkening due to a black top i wore. Started with cleanser in an inconspicuous area (inside of outer pocket) to test color steadfastness with the cloth they provided. Color of the bag started coming off even though i wasn't rubbing, it was a light sweeping motion. SO i stopped!! NExt i tried the moisturizer, again on the inside flap area which is totally inconspicuous, color on the cloth again!! And i noticed when i strained to look into that area that the leather got darker, not a good thing.
> 
> I reject these products completely, this lady Barbara shouldn't be selling them as lambskin care. I'm just going to take the bag into chanel and have it cleaned and sealed next time im in NY.



Just out of couriosity, will the spa clean the darkening around corners? also, what does "seal" mean? Once it is sealed, you wont get color transferred?? I am considering getting a lambskin bag but I am on the fence. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## rania1981

ilovchanel said:


> Just out of couriosity, will the spa clean the darkening around corners? also, what does "seal" mean? Once it is sealed, you wont get color transferred?? I am considering getting a lambskin bag but I am on the fence.
> 
> Thank you very much!



I haven't had mine sealed yet, so i cannot really answer that. But i've heard it helps. Once i am at a chanel boutique myself i will ask lots of questions and update here


----------



## Borse1224

When I bought my classic flap, my SA told me not to treat with anything the lambskin bags they make today are stronger than years ago.


----------



## ilovchanel

rania1981 said:


> I haven't had mine sealed yet, so i cannot really answer that. But i've heard it helps. Once i am at a chanel boutique myself i will ask lots of questions and update here




That's a great idea! Thank you


----------



## rania1981

Borse1224 said:


> When I bought my classic flap, my SA told me not to treat with anything the lambskin bags they make today are stronger than years ago.



i agree with you they are stronger


----------



## PinkDioR

i'm just wondering would light-colored(light blue) denim ruin our bags like what dark-colored denim do?

I have been avoiding bags in white or pastel colors and patent leather due to color transfer issues. But I really hope to get buy a bag in a sweet pastel color and not worry about color transfer since I wear demin everyday.


----------



## rania1981

update again: was at chanel soho in nyc. Manager was totally incompetent and moronic. hAD  to bear with her stupidity as i was giving two bags in for "spa". she said we dont have a spa service so i said awrite replate the gold hardware and restructure it (for my gst) she said ok. then we move on to my gold metallic luxe ligne bowler, she was clueless how to handle that. thanks to the forum i know that line was defective, anyways, the lady was like we dont fix metallics, Said "most likely it will come back lookn=ing the same" i told her nicely that this bag is defective, it started peeling in a month, i own many chanels and this is not normal etc. she said i can "take a chance". really? ok,..lets spend enormous amts of money for unusually bad service and chances....i just bought another 12p gold reissue, so im not one to exemplify or learn from my mistakes. But as far as I can afford it, id rather have an hermes than a lame version of what coco chanel meant handbags to be


----------



## sylvieli

I sent my light pink lambskin reissue to be cleaned by Chanel. It was returned a darker colour, the stitching is now darker than the colour of the leather and worst of all the texture of the lambskin has completely changed. They wanted to charge me $490 for the cleaning. It's so ridiculous because I feel they have ruined my bag as well. Should I ask Chanel for compensation? Has anyone had similar experiences? Or should I have been aware of what I was getting myself into?

S
xox


----------



## tutushopper

^^ Where was this done?  I would definitely talk to someone higher up the chain about this issue.  So sorry to hear that your bag came back so different.


----------



## sylvieli

tutushopper said:


> ^^ Where was this done?  I would definitely talk to someone higher up the chain about this issue.  So sorry to hear that your bag came back so different.


from the Chanel store on Castlereagh St in sydney. They said they sent it to the service centre so I trusted them that everything would be fine. Esp as I was not warned in advance that cleaning the bag would cause any changes. After reading some other threads on this forum, it seems that they must have re-dyed my bag because othe ppl's experiences with redying lambskin is that it causes the leather to harden 
Chanel has offered to waive the fee of the cleaning. I just wanted to get some opinion on whether I have a right to compensation for the damage to the bag e.g. be entitled to an exchange 

Thx
xox


----------



## DANIELI

I just phoned Chanel.com customer service, then Bev Hills and Costa Mesa Chanel, all three told me Chanel does NOT clean bags! they only re-dye them, and warned me that re-dying changes the texture and of course original color of the bag. Unfortunately my bag is light pink/peach and shows dirt on the perimeter where hands handle it and of course the bottom corners. I am at a loss! see so many posts about Chanel cleaning/refurbishing/Spa treatment for bags, this simply is not true. I am not sure what to do now, do I just keep wearing it even though the dirty spots drive me nuts or do I risk sending it in to be re-dyed and end up being unhappy 3 months down the road when I finally get it back. No more light color lambskin for me!


----------



## jemstone

DANIELI said:


> I just phoned Chanel.com customer service, then Bev Hills and Costa Mesa Chanel, all three told me Chanel does NOT clean bags! they only re-dye them, and warned me that re-dying changes the texture and of course original color of the bag. Unfortunately my bag is light pink/peach and shows dirt on the perimeter where hands handle it and of course the bottom corners. I am at a loss! see so many posts about Chanel cleaning/refurbishing/Spa treatment for bags, this simply is not true. I am not sure what to do now, do I just keep wearing it even though the dirty spots drive me nuts or do I risk sending it in to be re-dyed and end up being unhappy 3 months down the road when I finally get it back. No more light color lambskin for me!


I have not tried this but SA recommended it to me: Cadillac leather cleaner and polisher.


----------



## cdinh87

jemstone said:
			
		

> I have not tried this but SA recommended it to me: Cadillac leather cleaner and polisher.



This is what my SA recommended to me as well.


----------



## laeticia

besides cornstarch/talcum powder on oil stains and hoping that it will absorb the oil, is there anything else that can be done for lamb?

brought my jumbo red flap out for lunch today and got curry stains on her!

i pre-treated this morning with Meltonian spray, but that didn't seem to help much


----------



## Canneiv

sylvieli said:
			
		

> I sent my light pink lambskin reissue to be cleaned by Chanel. It was returned a darker colour, the stitching is now darker than the colour of the leather and worst of all the texture of the lambskin has completely changed. They wanted to charge me $490 for the cleaning. It's so ridiculous because I feel they have ruined my bag as well. Should I ask Chanel for compensation? Has anyone had similar experiences? Or should I have been aware of what I was getting myself into?
> 
> S
> xox



Hi, 
Do you have your bag before and after pictures? I had sent my light pink to Chanel spa a month ago. They didn't mention about re-dye the bag; they only said they would fix the stain spot. I was wandering if they can clean that. I hope it come out alright without re- dye the bag.


----------



## rania1981

laeticia said:


> besides cornstarch/talcum powder on oil stains and hoping that it will absorb the oil, is there anything else that can be done for lamb?
> 
> brought my jumbo red flap out for lunch today and got curry stains on her!
> 
> i pre-treated this morning with Meltonian spray, but that didn't seem to help much


 
Oh no...not that i am an expert but i have the same bag thats so sad! Try the cadillac cleaner all the sa's recommend??


----------



## laeticia

thanks rania1981 but i don't have the cadillac cleaner, only managed to find Meltonian delicate cream in NY that was rec by my sa from Chanel Orlando. will see how the bag is tomr after leaving the cornstarch overnight


----------



## soochinita

hi,

I have a coral/ orange lambskin flap bag. Used it 2x only but easily gets dirt. Which product is the best one for cleaning it. Really need your help...

1. Apple Leather Conditioner
2. Lovinmybags Lamb Caress Set
3. Mr. Clean Magic Eraser
4. Meltonian delicate cream


----------



## Branda

Hi everyone I've just gotten a lambskin jumbo in black and I know colour transfer isn't a major issue but I'm very worried about scratches, indentations, scuffs etc on the bag. Can anyone advise on how I should prevent this (if possible?) and how to treat it when they happen?

Thanks so much!


----------



## loveithateit

rania1981 said:
			
		

> Would like to update everyone on my lovinmybags experience with their most delicate range for lambskin. I tested it on my bright blue lambskin bag. I wanted to clean an area that had very slight darkening due to a black top i wore. Started with cleanser in an inconspicuous area (inside of outer pocket) to test color steadfastness with the cloth they provided. Color of the bag started coming off even though i wasn't rubbing, it was a light sweeping motion. SO i stopped!! NExt i tried the moisturizer, again on the inside flap area which is totally inconspicuous, color on the cloth again!! And i noticed when i strained to look into that area that the leather got darker, not a good thing.
> 
> I reject these products completely, this lady Barbara shouldn't be selling them as lambskin care. I'm just going to take the bag into chanel and have it cleaned and sealed next time im in NY.



I agree. I didn't have the guts to try this on my Chanels but did w my red Bali and not only did color come off but I feel like it hardens the leather. Stop usin it after.


----------



## neona

all the troubles/concerns after we buy luxury bags~~
i do have a question, if i buy a Chanel bag from a previous owner, will i get cleaning/maintenance service from local Chanel store? it comes with authentication card.
thanks~


----------



## tutushopper

neona said:


> all the troubles/concerns after we buy luxury bags~~
> i do have a question, if i buy a Chanel bag from a previous owner, will i get cleaning/maintenance service from local Chanel store? it comes with authentication card.
> thanks~



Yes, Chanel will do repairs (not cleaning) on any authentic Chanel leather non-metallic bag.


----------



## neona

tutushopper said:


> Yes, Chanel will do repairs (not cleaning) on any authentic Chanel leather non-metallic bag.



ok~~ thanks!


----------



## Branda

After using my jumbo for a couple of days, I find that the back part where you open the flap, it seems to have creases (if I open it any wider the creases will be more prominent). Anyone else has this problem on their bags? I suppose this is norm wear and tear on flap bags but has anyone who's been using their jumbo daily has these creases? (sorry a newbie here) 
TIA


----------



## chriz

Hi there 

How would you treat corners like this? I mean which products would you use and why?

http://s928.photobucket.com/albums/ad125/Chrissermus/?action=view&current=chanelcorner.jpg


----------



## chriz

Hi there 

How would you treat corners like this? I mean which products would you use and why?

http://s928.photobucket.com/albums/ad125/Chrissermus/?action=view&current=chanelcorner.jpg


----------



## asdf08

chriz said:


> Hi there
> 
> How would you treat corners like this? I mean which products would you use and why?
> 
> http://s928.photobucket.com/albums/ad125/Chrissermus/?action=view&current=chanelcorner.jpg




i have been using Meltonian delicate cream on all my flaps (lamb or caviar) without a problem. you may give it a try...


----------



## chriz

asdf08 said:


> i have been using Meltonian delicate cream on all my flaps (lamb or caviar) without a problem. you may give it a try...



The shoe-thing?


----------



## ninigirl2000

Hi all,
I just wanted to show you how I rescued these 2 handbags that I bought at an auction in San Francisco. They came in a lot of 8 bags so I cannot pin point what I paid for them. BUT... they were an awsom deal after I cleanded them up on my own. They came in a brown cardboard box no dust bags, no nothing. They looked terrible but I knew I had a diamond in the ruff. Here is what I did. I made a video out of it so you can view and tell me what you all think.
Thanks
Nini
Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGOv7olU0xQ&list=UUoQYoidPFrVzR8jq_nui4Jg&index=6&feature=plpp_video
Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2djlYz01bA&list=UUoQYoidPFrVzR8jq_nui4Jg&index=5&feature=plpp_video
How I fixed my corners video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LDJ07RJzqM&list=UUoQYoidPFrVzR8jq_nui4Jg&index=1&feature=plpp_video
How I cleaned the chain video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-o6Q21kUHk&list=UUoQYoidPFrVzR8jq_nui4Jg&index=2&feature=plpp_video

Hope this helps


----------



## ladysarah

ninigirl2000 said:


> Hi all,
> I just wanted to show you how I rescued these 2 handbags that I bought at an auction in San Francisco. They came in a lot of 8 bags so I cannot pin point what I paid for them. BUT... they were an awsom deal after I cleanded them up on my own. They came in a brown cardboard box no dust bags, no nothing. They looked terrible but I knew I had a diamond in the ruff. Here is what I did. I made a video out of it so you can view and tell me what you all think.
> Thanks
> Nini
> Part 1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGOv7olU0xQ&list=UUoQYoidPFrVzR8jq_nui4Jg&index=6&feature=plpp_video
> Part 2
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2djlYz01bA&list=UUoQYoidPFrVzR8jq_nui4Jg&index=5&feature=plpp_video
> How I fixed my corners video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LDJ07RJzqM&list=UUoQYoidPFrVzR8jq_nui4Jg&index=1&feature=plpp_video
> How I cleaned the chain video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-o6Q21kUHk&list=UUoQYoidPFrVzR8jq_nui4Jg&index=2&feature=plpp_video
> 
> Hope this helps



your videos excellent! thank you for posting! I ve got a vintage lambskin and I agree with you about the meltonian neutral.


----------



## psulion08

Where do you get the cadillac boot and shoe care and the melatonian cream? I assume any shoe repair shop but we don't have any of those around here...


----------



## mcpro

psulion08 said:
			
		

> Where do you get the cadillac boot and shoe care and the melatonian cream? I assume any shoe repair shop but we don't have any of those around here...



I ordered mine online AMAZON


----------



## drimmieus

Hi All,
I have a classic double flap and the zipper is making a dent on the smaller flap...help! what should i do?


----------



## psulion08

mcpro said:


> I ordered mine online AMAZON



Thanks!


----------



## psulion08

Do the creams take out the scratches too? Do you use the cream inside the bag too? Thanks !!!


----------



## GlamourGun

ninigirl2000 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I just wanted to show you how I rescued these 2 handbags that I bought at an auction in San Francisco. They came in a lot of 8 bags so I cannot pin point what I paid for them. BUT... they were an awsom deal after I cleanded them up on my own. They came in a brown cardboard box no dust bags, no nothing. They looked terrible but I knew I had a diamond in the ruff. Here is what I did. I made a video out of it so you can view and tell me what you all think.
> Thanks
> Nini
> Part 1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGOv7olU0xQ&list=UUoQYoidPFrVzR8jq_nui4Jg&index=6&feature=plpp_video
> Part 2
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2djlYz01bA&list=UUoQYoidPFrVzR8jq_nui4Jg&index=5&feature=plpp_video
> How I fixed my corners video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LDJ07RJzqM&list=UUoQYoidPFrVzR8jq_nui4Jg&index=1&feature=plpp_video
> How I cleaned the chain video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-o6Q21kUHk&list=UUoQYoidPFrVzR8jq_nui4Jg&index=2&feature=plpp_video
> 
> Hope this helps



I love this! So helpful. Thank you for posting.


----------



## rania1981

ninigirl2000 said:


> Hi all,
> I just wanted to show you how I rescued these 2 handbags that I bought at an auction in San Francisco. They came in a lot of 8 bags so I cannot pin point what I paid for them. BUT... they were an awsom deal after I cleanded them up on my own. They came in a brown cardboard box no dust bags, no nothing. They looked terrible but I knew I had a diamond in the ruff. Here is what I did. I made a video out of it so you can view and tell me what you all think.
> Thanks
> Nini
> Part 1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGOv7olU0xQ&list=UUoQYoidPFrVzR8jq_nui4Jg&index=6&feature=plpp_video
> Part 2
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2djlYz01bA&list=UUoQYoidPFrVzR8jq_nui4Jg&index=5&feature=plpp_video
> How I fixed my corners video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LDJ07RJzqM&list=UUoQYoidPFrVzR8jq_nui4Jg&index=1&feature=plpp_video
> How I cleaned the chain video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-o6Q21kUHk&list=UUoQYoidPFrVzR8jq_nui4Jg&index=2&feature=plpp_video
> 
> Hope this helps




Thank you for sharing!! I have lovin my bags products and i always freak out when the cloth gets stained. I will get the cadillac and meltonion for my vintage bags now


----------



## princessinpink

Im so upset I tried to clean my red mini and now it has more black marks on it


----------



## ninigirl2000

psulion08 said:


> Do the creams take out the scratches too? Do you use the cream inside the bag too? Thanks !!!


 
Hi,
Yes I do use the same cleaning process inside as I do outside.  I am a FREAK!!


----------



## ninigirl2000

psulion08 said:


> Where do you get the cadillac boot and shoe care and the melatonian cream? I assume any shoe repair shop but we don't have any of those around here...


 
Hi there,
I have links under my video's that tell you where you can buy all the products I used.  I also just discovered that ebay also sells alot of the products too! Cheaper! I would will from ebay when I eventually run out.
Good luck


----------



## ninigirl2000

princessinpink said:


> Im so upset I tried to clean my red mini and now it has more black marks on it


 Post some pics maybe we can help?


----------



## rania1981

princessinpink said:


> Im so upset I tried to clean my red mini and now it has more black marks on it



what products did you use?


----------



## princessinpink

rania1981 said:
			
		

> what products did you use?



Well I called Chanel and the lady on fone just said I could use any polish neutral in colour to clean and corners that have darkened and so i got some shoe polish for leather started doing it and it started going dark sort/black so I stopped and then i saw some colour transfer too on the cloth I polished it! 














So irl it's looks a lot worse!


----------



## rania1981

princessinpink said:


> Well I called Chanel and the lady on fone just said I could use any polish neutral in colour to clean and corners that have darkened and so i got some shoe polish for leather started doing it and it started going dark sort/black so I stopped and then i saw some colour transfer too on the cloth I polished it!
> 
> View attachment 1777592
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1777596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1777600
> 
> 
> So irl it's looks a lot worse!



i am not a leather expert but if the color is bleeding you shouldn't do anything more to it. Just take it to a chanel store when you can they will fix it. if possible try to have the bag "sealed" at chanel so the color doesnt come off again


----------



## rhapsody_rach

Hi girls, please help me if you can.

My lambskin chanel recently has mould growing on it. Is there advice you can give?
Please help!


----------



## Marnie4220

Ladies I have a WHITE cambon tote & a flap (lambskins) and both r starting to look a bit grubby.  I've always been to scared to clean them.  Stitching is fine, no stains per say,  it is just the overall colour.  Has anyone had any success 'whitening' their bags, whether simply by cleaning or conditioning & if so please advise products?
I ventured into Chanel but the SA was less than helpful, more interested in selling me another.   Am in Australia so access to different Chanel stores is limited.  Any assistance would be appreciated ......thks....m


----------



## lilx8n6el

Hi Ladies,

I just tried using Apple Care Leather Conditioner on my vintage (from the 1980's) black Maxi Lambskin bag.  The cotton pads I used to apply the conditioner came out BLUE!  Have any of you guys noticed this?  The bag does definitely look more moisturized and supple (was looking a bit dry), but I'm super concerned about the color rubbing off.  I know some folks have had the color transfer happen with brighter colors (red), but just wanted to see if anyone else was in my boat!


----------



## Viku

Canneiv said:


> Hi,
> Do you have your bag before and after pictures? I had sent my light pink to Chanel spa a month ago. They didn't mention about re-dye the bag; they only said they would fix the stain spot. I was wandering if they can clean that. I hope it come out alright without re- dye the bag.



Hi Canneiv! Do you have any update on your bag? I'm thinking about sending my beige lambskin to clean the strain spot and darkening corners at chanel spa. I would love to know how it turn out? Did they dye your bag? Any texture or color changed?


----------



## Canneiv

Viku said:


> Hi Canneiv! Do you have any update on your bag? I'm thinking about sending my beige lambskin to clean the strain spot and darkening corners at chanel spa. I would love to know how it turn out? Did they dye your bag? Any texture or color changed?


 
I got my bag 12 weeks after I turn it in.  It comes out great and clean.   The only thing I don't like is they dye my bag and make the texture not as soft as before.  It still looks great.  I don't have the before picture, and I'll try to post some after picture when You need it.   I just turn my White caviar in and hope they can do better job to clean it.


----------



## Myrkur

rhapsody_rach said:


> Hi girls, please help me if you can.
> 
> My lambskin chanel recently has mould growing on it. Is there advice you can give?
> Please help!



Wow mould? How is that even possible??  Did you keep it in a damp place? Do you have pictures? I can't imagine how mould on a Chanel bag would look like


----------



## Viku

Canneiv said:


> I got my bag 12 weeks after I turn it in.  It comes out great and clean.   The only thing I don't like is they dye my bag and make the texture not as soft as before.  It still looks great.  I don't have the before picture, and I'll try to post some after picture when You need it.   I just turn my White caviar in and hope they can do better job to clean it.



 Wowww.. It's good to know that it turns out very well. It would be great if you can make a review or post some pictures in here. I think it will be a very helpful information for other Tpfer as well. I saw a lot of discussions going on here and there about dyeing Chanel bag but I never seen the picture of the bag that has been dyed by Chanel. Did they dye the whole bag both inside and outside? Is the diamond quilted still puffy? TIA! :ninja:


----------



## Finnoir

ninigirl2000 said:


> Hi there,
> I have links under my video's that tell you where you can buy all the products I used.  I also just discovered that ebay also sells alot of the products too! Cheaper! I would will from ebay when I eventually run out.
> Good luck


Thanks for sharing the tip!


----------



## Finnoir

Branda said:


> After using my jumbo for a couple of days, I find that the back part where you open the flap, it seems to have creases (if I open it any wider the creases will be more prominent). Anyone else has this problem on their bags? I suppose this is norm wear and tear on flap bags but has anyone who's been using their jumbo daily has these creases? (sorry a newbie here)
> TIA


Hi Branda! Do you mean the creases are on the outside top of the bag? Just wondering cos I have a lambskin too but not a jumbo and am also wondering about how best to care for it cos it creases when carried...


----------



## Finnoir

Mimster said:


> I store the chain inside the bag.  I did forget once and there was a deep indent on the back.  I was able to massage it out.  Use gentle pressure with your finger.  Don't rub it too much.  Let it relax a few minutes and do it again.  By the end of the day the indent was gone.
> 
> Did the same thing to my woc from the little zipper pull.  Massage with finger.  Let it relax and do it again.  Good as new.
> 
> My SA did a demonstration on her lambskin wallet when I first expressed concern about owning lambksin.  It does work.
> 
> The only thing you have to worry about lambskin are scruff marks but that can happen to any leather.  HTH


This is a useful tip! Thanks for sharing -- I accidentally left my lambskin on top of the chain and there was an indentation mark right across the front flap! Yikes!! Will try this method out


----------



## mf19

My miu miu bag is lambskin and when I contacted the store they actually refused to offer me any suggestions on how to clean it as it is their store policy.  All they could suggest is taking it to a couture/high end dry cleaners or leather shop.  So, that's basically what I googled after reading comments on here that apple care doesn't always work and that some people have had devastating results.  I found two shops at the same price: the first said I had to sign a release form and did not guarantee results (would only do all or nothing cleaning) and it would take two weeks, whereas the second offered to test a spot for free and then would do the rest if they found out it worked.  I went with the second and I couldn't be happier.  Not only did they get almost ever mark off it (mind a few tiny spots), but they conditioned it and it looks back in top shape again and only in 2 days!  It was well worth the price and I highly recommend other people not risking it with the tips online and taking it to someone who knows what they are doing.  With expensive bags such as these it's really not worth it to try and find cheap solutions.


----------



## Chanbal

Hi, I also have a Chanel lambskin beige that I would like to have cleaned. The leather is great and soft and I'm afraid that at the 'Chanel Spa' instead of getting the bag cleaned I will get it dyed. All suggestions would be very much appreciated.


----------



## vickitaa92

I putted on some Collonil delicate cream on my vintage flap yesterday, and it looks amazing now. The leather is so soft and the quilts looks much better.. I got quite a lot color transfer on the cloth I used - but the color on the bag is still the same. I definitely recommend this product instead of the Apple Conditioner and Leather Honey conditioner if your Chanel feels dry.


----------



## i.am.mimi

Does anyone take their lambskin out during a NYC winter?  I'm from SoCal, so our winters are 50 degrees and "torrential storms" are drizzle with bumper to bumper traffic!  LOL


----------



## LVbaobao

Hi,

I reviewed so many threads in this forum re caring for lambskin and caviar leathers.  I tried Apple brand leather conditioner on caviar which was fine, no problem afterwards.  Also tried Meltonian delicate cream (which a fellow TPFer said that her SA recommended) on lambskin/caviar, also fine no issue after application.  

After cleaning & conditioning, I spray my lambskin bags with Apple Guard protectant to give them some protection against stains and water damage.  I spary once, wait 30 min and re-spray then let dry for 24 hours.  So far so good.  

Good luck!!


----------



## i.am.mimi

Can baby wipes be used on lambskin like some use on caviar for a quick clean?


----------



## vickitaa92

So ladies, I bought myself a vintage beige classic flap a couple of days ago, and it's in great condition. The bag has some dirt on two of the corners, and one small spot in front of the bag. My question is: how do I clean the bag? I tried some the Apple conditioner, but it darkened the spots so I'm quite horrified right now.

Please ladies, tell me your secrets!


----------



## MayBabe

I'd send to a professional cleaning. For this kinda of concern, i'd be too afraid to clean it up myself....


----------



## Swanky

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/links-to-chanel-care-maintenance-threads-749163.html

You should be able to find some help here


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

I never used anything on my lamb skin it did get dirty thought ? Does anyone know if refurbishment / repair with Chanel dull the lam skin color ? Saw this in one of the tread before .


----------



## lauren11

I wear my lambskin black jumbo once in a year. Im very sad about this but im afraid about the lambskin. Not so of scratches. There some scratches in the bag but i dont wear it often. I dont know why. But im afraid that the leather is so soft and it break or crack. I got this bag 4 years ago and i want to take it often. Today i think caviar was better for me ( my gst, medallion  are caviar) but now i have the lamb and a new one is quiet expensive. Im very sad about this.


----------



## Laneige

i.am.mimi said:


> Can baby wipes be used on lambskin like some use on caviar for a quick clean?



NOOOOOOOOOOOooo???

Use a cloth. I use a microfibre cloth. 

actually lamb wasnt so bad to use. when there's scratches use hand to slowly massage the leather. i do it in a circular motion. 

when i need to clean my white lambskin, i send it in for professional cleaning. too chicken to use any lotion.


----------



## misszhou

quick question , i'm about to purchase chanel maxi lamb , do you think it will get out of its boxy shape? im a little bit concerned because im not going to carry so much stuff,plus ive read that people say its really soft.............should i switch to caviar ?


----------



## Anjool

Just want to let my fellow aussies know that Pelle Leather Care CLEANER is great on light beige lambskin and doesn't darken the leather at all! I put it on a cloth and cleaned the entire bag with it, no change in colour and dries beautifully. NO chemical SMELL either so it's Perfect. It also has healthguard antibacterial/antifungal in it with protection against mold/mildew for 190 days. Purchased at safeway/woolworths as a cleaning kit, but the conditioning lotion stuff made one of my other bags darker though, so just stick to the cleaner.   xo


----------



## StylishFarmer

Anjool said:
			
		

> Just want to let my fellow aussies know that Pelle Leather Care CLEANER is great on light beige lambskin and doesn't darken the leather at all! I put it on a cloth and cleaned the entire bag with it, no change in colour and dries beautifully. NO chemical SMELL either so it's Perfect. It also has healthguard antibacterial/antifungal in it with protection against mold/mildew for 190 days. Purchased at safeway/woolworths as a cleaning kit, but the conditioning lotion stuff made one of my other bags darker though, so just stick to the cleaner.   xo



This is good to know. Thanks !


----------



## i.am.mimi

Laneige said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOooo???
> 
> Use a cloth. I use a microfibre cloth.
> 
> actually lamb wasnt so bad to use. when there's scratches use hand to slowly massage the leather. i do it in a circular motion.
> 
> when i need to clean my white lambskin, i send it in for professional cleaning. too chicken to use any lotion.



! aha I definitely won't use wipes!!


----------



## smiley

misszhou said:


> quick question , i'm about to purchase chanel maxi lamb , do you think it will get out of its boxy shape? im a little bit concerned because im not going to carry so much stuff,plus ive read that people say its really soft.............should i switch to caviar ?


If it's a classic with the hard bottom you won't have any problems. The lambskin is gorgeous, very special! Stick to the lamb as opposed to the caviar unless you tend to use for everyday.


----------



## Princess CFD

Anjool said:


> Just want to let my fellow aussies know that Pelle Leather Care CLEANER is great on light beige lambskin and doesn't darken the leather at all! I put it on a cloth and cleaned the entire bag with it, no change in colour and dries beautifully. NO chemical SMELL either so it's Perfect. It also has healthguard antibacterial/antifungal in it with protection against mold/mildew for 190 days. Purchased at safeway/woolworths as a cleaning kit, but the conditioning lotion stuff made one of my other bags darker though, so just stick to the cleaner.   xo



Thankyou


----------



## obanana

i have 2lambs...
the latest purchase is maxi in ivory..
the sa told me to clean the dirt with an eraser...


----------



## NANI1972

Can anyone give me feedback on using Apple Care cleaner and/or conditioner for removing color transfer from a red lambskin flap? 

Has anyone taken in a bag to Chanel that has color transfer to have it sent of for refurbishing? If so how was the result?

Thanks!


----------



## soochinita

obanana said:


> i have 2lambs...
> the latest purchase is maxi in ivory..
> the sa told me to clean the dirt with an eraser...


tnx obanana! was successful in using the eraser for removing some dirt on my salmon peach chanel lambskin. at first i tried using apple leather conditioner on the corners of the bag and there were color transfer, so i stop using it right away and got scared. luckily it got dried!

though apple conditioner works best at guccissima leather not on chanel light colored lambskin


----------



## obanana

soochinita said:


> tnx obanana! was successful in using the eraser for removing some dirt on my salmon peach chanel lambskin. at first i tried using apple leather conditioner on the corners of the bag and there were color transfer, so i stop using it right away and got scared. luckily it got dried!
> 
> though apple conditioner works best at guccissima leather not on chanel light colored lambskin




hoo my god..
the SA told me not to use any kind of leather conditioner to ur lambs baggg..
i've been erase the dirt for like forrrreverr...
but my ivory bag seems soo hardd to be cleaned...
the light colored lambs very hard to maintain, rite ??
but they are so beautiful...

well..
i use leather honey to my caviar and patent bags..


----------



## MYH

I have a burgundy clutch with chain and a black jumbo both of which are lambskin.  I just got my Cadillac Boot and Shoe Care in the mail.  I have just used it on both my bags to condition them.  I live on the east coast and it's cold and dry here (I can tell by my own skin requiring more lotion) and I was worried my bags were drying out.  They did not have alot of scratches to begin off, but I am thrilled with the results.  The leather looks hydrated and shiny again.  There is no smell with the Cadillac product.  I think the trick is to put the conditioner on a soft cloth first (like an old t-shirt), smear it around a bit on the cloth so the cloth is saturated, then with large strokes, lightly wipe it on the bag.  Don't put too much on at first because you can always do a second coat.  I did two applications with my burgundy clutch because it looked like it needed it.  With the first coat, the leather just sucked it up because it was so dry.  Then take a dry section of the cloth and lightly buff it to get the leather shiny.  I bought the Cadillac product on Amazon.


----------



## suki588

Hi all, 

I purchased a lambskin red 2.55 few months ago, upon my first time using the bag, I got couple oil stains on the bag. I have taken the bag to the store and after about 2 months, I finally got a response back stating that the stain can not be repaired. Does anyone know how I can remove the oil stains? Any product out where I can clean it myself?


----------



## 0rang3.chan

suki588 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I purchased a lambskin red 2.55 few months ago, upon my first time using the bag, I got couple oil stains on the bag. I have taken the bag to the store and after about 2 months, I finally got a response back stating that the stain can not be repaired. Does anyone know how I can remove the oil stains? Any product out where I can clean it myself?



All the designer brands here (Fendi, Dior, Prada, etc...) uses bally cleaning cream (the transparent type) NOT the bally cleaning lotion, the CREAM! just get a white shoe bag and a small amount of that cream and just clean it in circles! Worked miracles for me! I unfortunately accidentally had some color transfer from my jeans to my white fendi bag! It cleaned like 90% of it!!! Also if you spray this one other bally thing, it prevents it from staining easily!


----------



## Viku

NANI1972 said:


> Can anyone give me feedback on using Apple Care cleaner and/or conditioner for removing color transfer from a red lambskin flap?
> 
> Has anyone taken in a bag to Chanel that has color transfer to have it sent of for refurbishing? If so how was the result?
> 
> Thanks!



I did the refinishing one. I got water stain on the front flap and dirty stain on every corners. FYI my bag is in beige color. I'm so scare that I will ruin the leather so I went to Chanel boutique asking for either cleaning or refinishing service. Chanel SA didn't recommend me to refinish my bag at the first place because the lambskin will lose its softness. She said I should try leather cleaner first. I asked for the name but she didn't give me the specific name "just any high end leather cleaner should be fine" she said.

I decided to give it a try. If it turn out bad I still have my second chance with refinishing service anyway. I did some research in here and my first trial was to use a rubber - dirt came off very little. Next, I decided to use Meltonian instead of Apple care, I removed all dirt by using Meltonian all purpose cleaner & conditioner. I got scared  I didn't put  much of the product just put a little bit more on each coat. I used cotton buds and soft cloth, got rid some extra lotion before I applied it to the bag, started with small amount, reapplied it if needed and let it dry for couple days. All corners looked better but not the water stain. 

So I went back to Chanel for refinishing. The service was pretty quick than I expected. I'm in California, it took only 2weeks to get it done. The thing is if you consider refinishing your bag as a choice, you should know that the texture of the bag will never be the same. Mine is a little bit harder... Just a little not too bad. The leather is not shiny as before. I can feel the difference between the color coat outside and the velvet like texture inside. (I asked them to leave the inside the way it was as I was afraid of loosing Chanel logo and hologram sticker). The overall looks great "like new" and I'm happy with it. I put some pictures here for you to see how it looks like before and after. Good luck!!


----------



## Myrkur

obanana said:


> hoo my god..
> the SA told me not to use any kind of leather conditioner to ur lambs baggg..
> i've been erase the dirt for like forrrreverr...
> but my ivory bag seems soo hardd to be cleaned...
> *the light colored lambs very hard to maintain, rite ??*
> but they are so beautiful...
> 
> well..
> i use leather honey to my caviar and patent bags..



I have a lavender lambskin flap and honestly I don't use anything to take care of my bag and it still looks good after a year


----------



## perfectionbaby

Has anyone here used lambskin care product from "loving my bag"? Is so please let know now if it worked for you. Tia


----------



## tutushopper

I've never used those, but I have used Meltonian on my lambskin, and it worked well for me.  There are some threads about maintenance and what products to use; you should always try any product first on a small inconspicuous spot on your bag.


----------



## Fahrina

Viku said:


> I did the refinishing one. I got water stain on the front flap and dirty stain on every corners. FYI my bag is in beige color. I'm so scare that I will ruin the leather so I went to Chanel boutique asking for either cleaning or refinishing service. Chanel SA didn't recommend me to refinish my bag at the first place because the lambskin will lose its softness. She said I should try leather cleaner first. I asked for the name but she didn't give me the specific name "just any high end leather cleaner should be fine" she said.
> 
> I decided to give it a try. If it turn out bad I still have my second chance with refinishing service anyway. I did some research in here and my first trial was to use a rubber - dirt came off very little. Next, I decided to use Meltonian instead of Apple care, I removed all dirt by using Meltonian all purpose cleaner & conditioner. I got scared  I didn't put  much of the product just put a little bit more on each coat. I used cotton buds and soft cloth, got rid some extra lotion before I applied it to the bag, started with small amount, reapplied it if needed and let it dry for couple days. All corners looked better but not the water stain.
> 
> So I went back to Chanel for refinishing. The service was pretty quick than I expected. I'm in California, it took only 2weeks to get it done. The thing is if you consider refinishing your bag as a choice, you should know that the texture of the bag will never be the same. Mine is a little bit harder... Just a little not too bad. The leather is not shiny as before. I can feel the difference between the color coat outside and the velvet like texture inside. (I asked them to leave the inside the way it was as I was afraid of loosing Chanel logo and hologram sticker). The overall looks great "like new" and I'm happy with it. I put some pictures here for you to see how it looks like before and after. Good luck!!



It looks really nice!!! Wow, it looks new!!!


----------



## obanana

Myrkur said:


> I have a lavender lambskin flap and honestly I don't use anything to take care of my bag and it still looks good after a year




yes, it depends on its color ..
mine is very2 light ..
so a little dirt will ruins my bag hahahaha


----------



## SherryF

MYH said:


> I have a burgundy clutch with chain and a black jumbo both of which are lambskin.  I just got my Cadillac Boot and Shoe Care in the mail.  I have just used it on both my bags to condition them.  I live on the east coast and it's cold and dry here (I can tell by my own skin requiring more lotion) and I was worried my bags were drying out.  They did not have alot of scratches to begin off, but I am thrilled with the results.  The leather looks hydrated and shiny again.  There is no smell with the Cadillac product.  I think the trick is to put the conditioner on a soft cloth first (like an old t-shirt), smear it around a bit on the cloth so the cloth is saturated, then with large strokes, lightly wipe it on the bag.  Don't put too much on at first because you can always do a second coat.  I did two applications with my burgundy clutch because it looked like it needed it.  With the first coat, the leather just sucked it up because it was so dry.  Then take a dry section of the cloth and lightly buff it to get the leather shiny.  I bought the Cadillac product on Amazon.


Is it the white bottle Cadillac or the black bottle?


----------



## MYH

SherryF said:


> Is it the white bottle Cadillac or the black bottle?


It's a white bottle with green label.


----------



## MYH

Viku said:


> I did the refinishing one. I got water stain on the front flap and dirty stain on every corners. FYI my bag is in beige color. I'm so scare that I will ruin the leather so I went to Chanel boutique asking for either cleaning or refinishing service. Chanel SA didn't recommend me to refinish my bag at the first place because the lambskin will lose its softness. She said I should try leather cleaner first. I asked for the name but she didn't give me the specific name "just any high end leather cleaner should be fine" she said.
> 
> I decided to give it a try. If it turn out bad I still have my second chance with refinishing service anyway. I did some research in here and my first trial was to use a rubber - dirt came off very little. Next, I decided to use Meltonian instead of Apple care, I removed all dirt by using Meltonian all purpose cleaner & conditioner. I got scared  I didn't put  much of the product just put a little bit more on each coat. I used cotton buds and soft cloth, got rid some extra lotion before I applied it to the bag, started with small amount, reapplied it if needed and let it dry for couple days. All corners looked better but not the water stain.
> 
> So I went back to Chanel for refinishing. The service was pretty quick than I expected. I'm in California, it took only 2weeks to get it done. The thing is if you consider refinishing your bag as a choice, you should know that the texture of the bag will never be the same. Mine is a little bit harder... Just a little not too bad. The leather is not shiny as before. I can feel the difference between the color coat outside and the velvet like texture inside. (I asked them to leave the inside the way it was as I was afraid of loosing Chanel logo and hologram sticker). The overall looks great "like new" and I'm happy with it. I put some pictures here for you to see how it looks like before and after. Good luck!!


Wow the improvement is dramatic!  Good to know that Chanel does such a great job with refinishing.


----------



## SherryF

MYH said:


> It's a white bottle with green label.



Thank you!


----------



## simsima

MYH said:


> It's a white bottle with green label.



Hello,
Is this the bottle you are referring to? 
Thank in advance


----------



## SherryF

Yes!!


----------



## ysilva

I used the leather cleaner and conditioner I bought from Coach. I don't know if this is what Is recommended though.


----------



## lovelylolo

I have a bit of an issue. I bought a vintage Chanel 2.55 purse off eBay and when I got it, I saw that it had been conditioned with some sort of leather cleaner. There is a slight smell to the purse (not offensive, though) and it feels as though it's a bit sticky from the leather cleaner they used. I know it was used because when I put the purse on the counter, there had been a bit of water on it and when I picked up the purse, there was black on the counter. This all happened when I first got it. 

Is the bag now ruined? Is there a way I can "repair" it? Should I bring it into a Chanel store?


----------



## Miss60s

addisonshopper said:


> What do any of you use to clean and reshine your bags.
> I have 2 soft lambskin blue and black
> 4 caviers, 1 pink and 3 black
> and 1 black suede.
> I can say I have never really cleaned any of them..
> I love my blue one and would love for it to shine like it first did


Hi! My 20+ years bag needed a clean and I read that saddle soap was excellent in cleaning it up and removing stains. I rubbed it in gently and thereafter put on leather fat for furniture , shoes AND bags (danish brand called Gold Quality). It worked excellent on my bag which is soft leather. Now it has more shine and is
very clean  In my opinion even Chanel needs cleaning after some years


----------



## charm675

Viku said:


> I did the refinishing one. I got water stain on the front flap and dirty stain on every corners. FYI my bag is in beige color. I'm so scare that I will ruin the leather so I went to Chanel boutique asking for either cleaning or refinishing service. Chanel SA didn't recommend me to refinish my bag at the first place because the lambskin will lose its softness. She said I should try leather cleaner first. I asked for the name but she didn't give me the specific name "just any high end leather cleaner should be fine" she said.
> 
> I decided to give it a try. If it turn out bad I still have my second chance with refinishing service anyway. I did some research in here and my first trial was to use a rubber - dirt came off very little. Next, I decided to use Meltonian instead of Apple care, I removed all dirt by using Meltonian all purpose cleaner & conditioner. I got scared  I didn't put  much of the product just put a little bit more on each coat. I used cotton buds and soft cloth, got rid some extra lotion before I applied it to the bag, started with small amount, reapplied it if needed and let it dry for couple days. All corners looked better but not the water stain.
> 
> So I went back to Chanel for refinishing. The service was pretty quick than I expected. I'm in California, it took only 2weeks to get it done. The thing is if you consider refinishing your bag as a choice, you should know that the texture of the bag will never be the same. Mine is a little bit harder... Just a little not too bad. The leather is not shiny as before. I can feel the difference between the color coat outside and the velvet like texture inside. (I asked them to leave the inside the way it was as I was afraid of loosing Chanel logo and hologram sticker). The overall looks great "like new" and I'm happy with it. I put some pictures here for you to see how it looks like before and after. Good luck!!


u don't know how happy i am to read your post. been searching on the net how to clean my lambskin gray bag. bought it last year & used it once and that was it. the color of my pants transferred to my bag. tried meltonian, coach leather cleaner & almost everything but it got worst. anyway, i'm here in cali too & i would like to ask u where did u take your bag? bought my bag at bloomingdales. do u think chanel boutique will accomodate me? TIA!


----------



## tutushopper

charm675 said:


> u don't know how happy i am to read your post. been searching on the net how to clean my lambskin gray bag. bought it last year & used it once and that was it. the color of my pants transferred to my bag. tried meltonian, coach leather cleaner & almost everything but it got worst. anyway, i'm here in cali too & i would like to ask u where did u take your bag? bought my bag at bloomingdales. do u think chanel boutique will accomodate me? TIA!



You can take your Chanel bag to the Chanel boutique for refurbishing; just let them know if you want them to redye the inside or just the outside.  There is a fee for this, but it's quite reasonable.


----------



## jmen

For corner touch up Meltonian is okay but I would never in a million years put it all over a purse.  If a purse has faded over time (black to not so black) or any other damage, take it to Chanel and have them spa the purse.  It is money well spent.  They made the purse and they know how to fix it.  When sending it off to spa do not send your authenticity card.  It may not come back with the purse.  If a purse is fake, they know it and won't accept it for spa. If you bought your purse at Saks, NM or Bloomies, you can turn it in there for spa but I prefer taking it directly to a boutique.  

Back to why I wouldn't put Meltonian all over the purse -- there are different methods of tanning leather and I sure wouldn't want to have the leather dry out because I used the wrong product.  I have read saddle soap is for saddles and not leather purses.  Doc ride on the Hermes forum has quite a lengthy thread in the Reference section.


----------



## charm675

tutushopper said:


> You can take your Chanel bag to the Chanel boutique for refurbishing; just let them know if you want them to redye the inside or just the outside.  There is a fee for this, but it's quite reasonable.


thank u!


----------



## Levo

sylvieli said:


> I sent my light pink lambskin reissue to be cleaned by Chanel. It was returned a darker colour, the stitching is now darker than the colour of the leather and worst of all the texture of the lambskin has completely changed. They wanted to charge me $490 for the cleaning. It's so ridiculous because I feel they have ruined my bag as well. Should I ask Chanel for compensation? Has anyone had similar experiences? Or should I have been aware of what I was getting myself into?
> 
> S
> xox


Dear sylvieli,
I thought the highest Chanel will charge is ~$265-280 for full refurbishment. Why did they charge you so much, you should ask them....


----------



## honeybunch

I really wish Chanel offered these spa services in the UK.  I've been a bit hard on my M/L lambskin flap over the years and the leather on back has faded and the corners are scuffed.  Also, a few years ago I was squeezing a cream foundation out of a tube and tiny specks of it went on my bag.  By the time I'd noticed they had dried and set on the bag. As they weren't noticeable I forgot about it but years later it bugs me and I've tried everything to remove them.  The whole bag could just do with refurbishment.  It's such a shame we don't have this service in the UK.


----------



## tutushopper

honeybunch said:


> I really wish Chanel offered these spa services in the UK.  I've been a bit hard on my M/L lambskin flap over the years and the leather on back has faded and the corners are scuffed.  Also, a few years ago I was squeezing a cream foundation out of a tube and tiny specks of it went on my bag.  By the time I'd noticed they had dried and set on the bag. As they weren't noticeable I forgot about it but years later it bugs me and I've tried everything to remove them.  The whole bag could just do with refurbishment.  It's such a shame we don't have this service in the UK.



Why not contact the Paris store and ask about having it done there?  You could always ship it there if it's too far to go personally.  I'd just contact them and explain what you want and ask how to proceed.  Bags from the U.S. go to Paris, so why not from the UK to Paris?


----------



## Summer sunshine

Any UK owners with advice on what products you use? I'd love to get the Meltonian and Cadillac care products but they are only available in the US and I can't find any stores that ship to the UK, unless anyone may know? 

Thanks...


----------



## lalalatrisha

My Chanel SA said they all use/recommend the Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care on the lambskin bags. Just like what @MYH said


----------



## LV Bags Lover

tutushopper said:


> You can take your Chanel bag to the Chanel boutique for refurbishing; just let them know if you want them to redye the inside or just the outside.  There is a fee for this, but it's quite reasonable.



I heard lambskin will peel (especially the corner part of the bag) if wear it frequently due to rubbing against our clothing. True? How to fix it?


----------



## fufu

Best is to bring it to chanel for refurbishment in my opinion.

I do use a teeny bit of BlackRock on my Chanel Red Lambskin, it works great too.


----------



## tutushopper

LV Bags Lover said:


> I heard lambskin will peel (especially the corner part of the bag) if wear it frequently due to rubbing against our clothing. True? How to fix it?



Not true, or my lambskin bags would all be peeling from being used for years and years.


----------



## perfectionbaby

This is want the SA recommend for my black lambskin, when I went in to pick up my bag from the spa.


----------



## tutushopper

perfectionbaby said:


> This is want the SA recommend for my black lambskin, when I went in to pick up my bag from the spa.



Many SA's will recommend this product, as it's what they use in the stores (department store SA's; I'm sure Chanel SA's will say they use nothing).  Many also will say they use Meltonian delicate as well.  

PS:  The bottle has changed for that product, and it's now in a taller rounded bottle that's black with a red label, but the same product, Cadillac.


----------



## Summer sunshine

Anyone know we're to buy this product in the UK? I've looked at US stores but the shipping costs are crazy!


----------



## erinrose

LV Bags Lover said:


> I heard lambskin will peel (especially the corner part of the bag) if wear it frequently due to rubbing against our clothing. True? How to fix it?


 
I have not had any problem with this on my lambskin and I´ve had it for years. I did however see a lambskin double flap jumbo at lunch the other day that had some serious peeling around the corners. I suspect either that the bags are not used carefully enough or that the quality of the lambskin has gone down (along with the caviar) since I have not seen this problem on any older lambskin bags, only newer.


----------



## tutushopper

erinrose said:


> I have not had any problem with this on my lambskin and I´ve had it for years. I did however see a lambskin double flap jumbo at lunch the other day that had some serious peeling around the corners. I suspect either that the bags are not used carefully enough or that the quality of the lambskin has gone down (along with the caviar) since I have not seen this problem on any older lambskin bags, only newer.



That is disturbing indeed if they have changed the quality of the lambskin as well as the caviar now, too.  What is Chanel thinking??


----------



## tutushopper

Summer sunshine said:


> Anyone know we're to buy this product in the UK? I've looked at US stores but the shipping costs are crazy!



I looked to try to find a source for you in the UK but came up empty.


----------



## Summer sunshine

tutushopper said:


> I looked to try to find a source for you in the UK but came up empty.



Thank you..  

Its really frustrating to see this product (and Meltonian) recommended and then be unable to get it, we'll I can if I pay expensive shipping and then possible customs duty on top! I'm going to get some other brand which looks similar and try it on an old smooth leather black bag.....


----------



## erinrose

Summer sunshine said:


> Anyone know we're to buy this product in the UK? I've looked at US stores but the shipping costs are crazy!


 
Have you tried ebay? Or what about the apple brand conditioner? Maybe you can find that one in the UK?



tutushopper said:


> That is disturbing indeed if they have changed the quality of the lambskin as well as the caviar now, too.  What is Chanel thinking??


 
I think it´s all corporate greed. I sometimes wish I could travel back in time to buy these bags when the prices were far more reasonable and the quality AMAZING! Times have changed.


----------



## tutushopper

erinrose said:


> I think it´s all corporate greed. I sometimes wish I could travel back in time to buy these bags when the prices were far more reasonable and the quality AMAZING! Times have changed.



I agree, and it's truly sad.  I'm just glad that I have some of the pieces from that time when prices were far, far more reasonable and the quality was so much better.  A bag really has to *wow* me now to have me consider the purchase, and something which will only last one season just won't make that cut, not matter how pretty.


----------



## gquinn

So I've scoured this forum for information on what is the "best" to use on light-colored lambskin (i.e. pink, beige, white, etc.) and I could not, for the life of me, find a general consensus. I'd actually like to condition my white lambskin flap as it's feeling slightly dry (and has a bit of dirt on the closure). 

Has anybody done this with any product and had good results? I just bought the Meltonian All-Purpose Cleaner and Conditioner and my DH is picking up a bottle of the Bally Fine Leather Cleaner for me but I'd like some input before I try this myself.

Thanks!!


----------



## tutushopper

gquinn said:


> So I've scoured this forum for information on what is the "best" to use on light-colored lambskin (i.e. pink, beige, white, etc.) and I could not, for the life of me, find a general consensus. I'd actually like to condition my white lambskin flap as it's feeling slightly dry (and has a bit of dirt on the closure).
> 
> Has anybody done this with any product and had good results? I just bought the Meltonian All-Purpose Cleaner and Conditioner and my DH is picking up a bottle of the Bally Fine Leather Cleaner for me but I'd like some input before I try this myself.
> 
> Thanks!!



I have used Meltonian on my white and beige lambskin bags with no harmful effects (no darkening, etc.).  My advice is to use a small amount on a clean white cotton cloth, and apply first to an area that's inconspicuous and let it dry to ensure it's fine on your particular bag.  I've also used Cadillac as well.  Same thing; no harm.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

perfectionbaby said:


> This is want the SA recommend for my black lambskin, when I went in to pick up my bag from the spa.



Can we get it from Chanel store?


----------



## LV Bags Lover

tutushopper said:


> That is disturbing indeed if they have changed the quality of the lambskin as well as the caviar now, too.  What is Chanel thinking??



I guess the quality of Chanel has gone down regardless whether lambskin or caviar.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

I goggle Cadillac website but can't find this product. Any link?


----------



## tutushopper

LV Bags Lover said:


> Can we get it from Chanel store?


No, you have to get it online or from a shoe repair type leather care store.



LV Bags Lover said:


> I guess the quality of Chanel has gone down regardless whether lambskin or caviar.



Sadly, it seems so.  I've not used my newer lambskin bags enough yet to prove this, but if corners are peeling, I have never seen that on a lambskin bag to this date from my collection or on the many vintage bags I've seen.  If this is indeed the case, then my next lambskin may be my last Chanel (or so I say today LOL).  I have definitely slowed my own purchases since the quality started going down.  Notice I said slowed, not stopped.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

tutushopper said:


> No, you have to get it online or from a shoe repair type leather care store.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, it seems so.  I've not used my newer lambskin bags enough yet to prove this, but if corners are peeling, I have never seen that on a lambskin bag to this date from my collection or on the many vintage bags I've seen.  If this is indeed the case, then my next lambskin may be my last Chanel (or so I say today LOL).  I have definitely slowed my own purchases since the quality started going down.  Notice I said slowed, not stopped.



Which online seller has it?


----------



## Summer sunshine

LV Bags Lover said:


> Which online seller has it?



Are you in the US? Amazon sells it and I've seen it in US e-shops on ebay...


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Summer sunshine said:


> Are you in the US? Amazon sells it and I've seen it in US e-shops on ebay...



Not staying US. Asia... 

I wonder they ship to Asia?


----------



## tutushopper

LV Bags Lover said:


> Which online seller has it?



Many online sellers have this, from ebay to amazon, to private shoe leather care and shoe repair supplies websites.  



LV Bags Lover said:


> Not staying US. Asia...
> 
> I wonder they ship to Asia?


There are ebay sellers who ship to Asia; not sure about Amazon or the private sites, but suggest you do a search (google, web crawler, bing, etc.) and see!  Best of luck!


----------



## perfectionbaby

LV Bags Lover said:


> Can we get it from Chanel store?


No .... The sa told me to get it online like amazon .


----------



## Summer sunshine

I've found out Meltonian is known as Kiwi Select polish in the UK.


----------



## pquiles

My once gorgeous bright colored lambskin Jumbo is fading.  I keep it in it's box, have only worn it maybe 5 times to go to church so i don't understand why its aging like this.  Very tempted to get some sort of moisturizer on it.  Any suggestions?


----------



## *schmoo*

pquiles said:


> My once gorgeous bright colored lambskin Jumbo is fading.  I keep it in it's box, have only worn it maybe 5 times to go to church so i don't understand why its aging like this.  Very tempted to get some sort of moisturizer on it.  Any suggestions?



What color is your bag? I've used the Cadillac Boot and Shoe Care lotion (someone posted a photo of it a page back) on my lambskin flap.  No color rubbed off.  Meltonion (delicate) is also popular.  I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## pquiles

It's the bag in my Avtar.  A salmon peach color.


----------



## pquiles

*schmoo* said:


> What color is your bag? I've used the Cadillac Boot and Shoe Care lotion (someone posted a photo of it a page back) on my lambskin flap.  No color rubbed off.  Meltonion (delicate) is also popular.  I haven't tried it yet.



Hi, its the one in my avtar... Sort of burnt orange, salmon color.


----------



## pquiles

*schmoo* said:


> What color is your bag? I've used the Cadillac Boot and Shoe Care lotion (someone posted a photo of it a page back) on my lambskin flap.  No color rubbed off.  Meltonion (delicate) is also popular.  I haven't tried it yet.



I will look into those items and see what I can find.  Thank you.


----------



## p8ppermint

I was in the Chanel store two weeks ago and I asked about what products they recommend to care for lambskin leather.  Low and behold the SA pulled out a bottle of Cadillac Boot and Shoe care leather conditioner.  She said that's the only product they use at this store and then she actually proceeded to use some on my bag.  It turned out fine.


----------



## Makenna

p8ppermint said:


> I was in the Chanel store two weeks ago and I asked about what products they recommend to care for lambskin leather.  Low and behold the SA pulled out a bottle of Cadillac Boot and Shoe care leather conditioner.  She said that's the only product they use at this store and then she actually proceeded to use some on my bag.  It turned out fine.



That's what my SA at the Chanel boutique told me as well.  She did say Apple is good too but they use only Cadillac at the store.  I was there yesterday with my old lambskin satchel and she conditioned my bag for me and it looks great.


----------



## gwentan

Does Meltonian delicate or Cadillac works better on the lambskin leather?


----------



## tutushopper

gwentan said:


> Does Meltonian delicate or Cadillac works better on the lambskin leather?



They both work on lambskin, so they'd also work on regular leather as well.


----------



## gwentan

tutushopper said:


> They both work on lambskin, so they'd also work on regular leather as well.



Thanks tutushopper.


----------



## tutushopper

gwentan said:


> Thanks tutushopper.



You are very welcome.


----------



## Kyra33

p8ppermint said:


> I was in the Chanel store two weeks ago and I asked about what products they recommend to care for lambskin leather.  Low and behold the SA pulled out a bottle of Cadillac Boot and Shoe care leather conditioner.  She said that's the only product they use at this store and then she actually proceeded to use some on my bag.  It turned out fine.


I've been researching this "how to clean" question since yesterday, when a waiter at a restaurant dripped water all over my lambskin bag---and it was my birthday!.   I figured out I need to send it to an expert to look at, but in my general reading I found many more recommendations to only have this type of bag cleaned professionally than I did for using particular products.  I am new to the forum----so happy to have found it----so I would absolutely defer to the experts.


----------



## Purseperson420

I wore my new light pink lambskin mini out and tragically got some color transfer on it from my jeans ( I washed my jeans many times but it still transferred so I will never wear jeans with it again  , I am so upset!! ). Can some one please recommend the best leather cleaner to help fix the color transfer on my light lambskin without damaging the bag? Please please help!! Also- where I can order the product (I live in Canada).


----------



## coquettebags

Purseperson420 said:


> I wore my new light pink lambskin mini out and tragically got some color transfer on it from my jeans ( I washed my jeans many times but it still transferred so I will never wear jeans with it again  , I am so upset!! ). Can some one please recommend the best leather cleaner to help fix the color transfer on my light lambskin without damaging the bag? Please please help!! Also- where I can order the product (I live in Canada).



Take it to a Chanel boutique to have them try to clean it. There is a thread here on Chanel refurbish & repair. It isn't as costly as you may think.  It isn't worth it to go anywhere else to have something else go wrong to such an expensive bag.


----------



## legaldiva

missbabydolce said:


> for my caviars, i swipe my finger across my forehead and clean all the scratches and scuffs..works pretty good because of the oil... lambskin i havent tried they are too fragile to me, when they get tooo used i just send them back to chanel for refurbishing. or cleaning w/e lol


 
This is such a creative idea!  I just got a vintage black Bubble Quilt Shopper last night & this is really helpful.  Thank you!


----------



## deltalady

I have some scratches on my black lambskin m/l flap. I purchased the Cadillac conditioner. Are the scratches easily buffed out?


----------



## tutushopper

deltalady said:


> I have some scratches on my black lambskin m/l flap. I purchased the Cadillac conditioner. Are the scratches easily buffed out?



Light scratches/marks can even be buffed out with just your fingers (the oil in your fingers helps smooth them out).  The Cadillac conditioner will certainly help to condition the leather.


----------



## deltalady

tutushopper said:


> Light scratches/marks can even be buffed out with just your fingers (the oil in your fingers helps smooth them out).  The Cadillac conditioner will certainly help to condition the leather.



Thanks for replying.  I have the driest hands ever.  Hopefully the Cadillac conditioner will help with the scratches.


----------



## tiffany_

Purseperson420 said:


> I wore my new light pink lambskin mini out and tragically got some color transfer on it from my jeans ( I washed my jeans many times but it still transferred so I will never wear jeans with it again  , I am so upset!! ). Can some one please recommend the best leather cleaner to help fix the color transfer on my light lambskin without damaging the bag? Please please help!! Also- where I can order the product (I live in Canada).


Where are you located in Canada?  If you happen to be located in Vancouver, I do have a suggestion for where you can take your bag to.  

Can't PM you -- I assume due to new account?


----------



## tutushopper

deltalady said:


> Thanks for replying.  I have the driest hands ever.  Hopefully the Cadillac conditioner will help with the scratches.



It will definitely help with both conditioning and minimizing scratches, so long as they aren't deep gouges that removed the leather.


----------



## sassygee

Purseperson420 said:


> I wore my new light pink lambskin mini out and tragically got some color transfer on it from my jeans ( I washed my jeans many times but it still transferred so I will never wear jeans with it again  , I am so upset!! ). Can some one please recommend the best leather cleaner to help fix the color transfer on my light lambskin without damaging the bag? Please please help!! Also- where I can order the product (I live in Canada).


 
There have been a number of threads discussing the color transfer problem on all leather fabrications.  I am not as active on the thread these days but, I do remember some TPFers  mentioning that they used a product from Barbara and Gary, Lovingmybags.com called Bye Bye Dye.  http://www.lovinmybags.co/bye-bye-dye/. I will mention that there have been differing opinions about using there products but I have found them effective to use on all of my leather fabrications.  About two years ago, when I spent some time in my closet I cleaned and used protectorant on several ballerina flats, and about 30 Chanel bags from over the years.  Particularly,  those that are over twenty years old, it provided luster back in the bags that have been not used in rotation.

There are a number of products that you might want to research to see what best meets your needs.

Previous posts from myself and Bluekit about the product. GL

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...t21737578.html?highlight=bye+dye#post21737578

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/j...t21689151.html?highlight=bye+dye#post21689151

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/m...t21093542.html?highlight=bye+dye#post21093542

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/f...t20950808.html?highlight=bye+dye#post20950808


----------



## Purseperson420

tiffany_ said:


> Where are you located in Canada?  If you happen to be located in Vancouver, I do have a suggestion for where you can take your bag to.
> 
> Can't PM you -- I assume due to new account?


Yes I haven't posted enough to use the personal messaging yet . I'm on the east coast unfortunately and am quite far from the nearest chanel boutique- or anywhere i can take it to. I really appreciate your offer to help though, thank you


----------



## Purseperson420

sassygee said:


> There have been a number of threads discussing the color transfer problem on all leather fabrications.  I am not as active on the thread these days but, I do remember some TPFers  mentioning that they used a product from Barbara and Gary, Lovingmybags.com called Bye Bye Dye.  http://www.lovinmybags.co/bye-bye-dye/. I will mention that there have been differing opinions about using there products but I have found them effective to use on all of my leather fabrications.  About two years ago, when I spent some time in my closet I cleaned and used protectorant on several ballerina flats, and about 30 Chanel bags from over the years.  Particularly,  those that are over twenty years old, it provided luster back in the bags that have been not used in rotation.
> 
> There are a number of products that you might want to research to see what best meets your needs.
> 
> Previous posts from myself and Bluekit about the product. GL
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...t21737578.html?highlight=bye+dye#post21737578
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/j...t21689151.html?highlight=bye+dye#post21689151
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/m...t21093542.html?highlight=bye+dye#post21093542
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/f...t20950808.html?highlight=bye+dye#post20950808


Thank you so much for this!!!


----------



## juu_b

Hello, I just bought a chanel boy in khaki in what i believe to be lambskin and sadly i have ruined it with denim  i've read through the thread and just want to clarify, does the Cadillac boot and shoe care help to remove colour transfer? or is this just for basic care? 

Thank you!!


----------



## aslec514

Is there a certain way Cadillac conditioner should be applied? I have a lambskin WOC which I am too scared to use...


----------



## poohbag

aslec514 said:


> Is there a certain way Cadillac conditioner should be applied? I have a lambskin WOC which I am too scared to use...



Don't be afraid to use the bag! My WOC is lambskin too although Camellia embossed. It has held up pretty well so far. I only use the Cadillac to spot clean if I see a dark spot or dirt.  Little scratches and dents can get smoothed out by and large by rubbing my finger across them too.


----------



## tutushopper

aslec514 said:


> Is there a certain way Cadillac conditioner should be applied? I have a lambskin WOC which I am too scared to use...



Any conditioner should be applied first to a cloth, then apply that to your bag; first try it in an inconspicuous place and let that dry to make sure it's okay for your particular bag.


----------



## juu_b

juu_b said:


> Hello, I just bought a chanel boy in khaki in what i believe to be lambskin and sadly i have ruined it with denim  i've read through the thread and just want to clarify, does the Cadillac boot and shoe care help to remove colour transfer? or is this just for basic care?
> 
> Thank you!!



Hello I decided to attach a picture to see if any one can give me some pointers! thank you!!


----------



## tutushopper

juu_b said:


> Hello I decided to attach a picture to see if any one can give me some pointers! thank you!!



I've not had any color transfer issues, but I've read through a few threads via search (I think someone here posted a few of them a few posts back) that recommended a product specifically for dye transfer issues.  As I've not tried any products by the company recommended, I can't say one way or another if they work. I have used Cadillac and Meltonian, but not to address dye transfer issues.

Reply # 658 posted May 27th of this year in this thread:



sassygee said:


> There have been a number of threads discussing the color transfer problem on all leather fabrications.  I am not as active on the thread these days but, I do remember some TPFers  mentioning that they used a product from Barbara and Gary, Lovingmybags.com called Bye Bye Dye.  http://www.lovinmybags.co/bye-bye-dye/. I will mention that there have been differing opinions about using there products but I have found them effective to use on all of my leather fabrications.  About two years ago, when I spent some time in my closet I cleaned and used protectorant on several ballerina flats, and about 30 Chanel bags from over the years.  Particularly,  those that are over twenty years old, it provided luster back in the bags that have been not used in rotation.
> 
> There are a number of products that you might want to research to see what best meets your needs.
> 
> Previous posts from myself and Bluekit about the product. GL
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...t21737578.html?highlight=bye+dye#post21737578
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/j...t21689151.html?highlight=bye+dye#post21689151
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/m...t21093542.html?highlight=bye+dye#post21093542
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/f...t20950808.html?highlight=bye+dye#post20950808


----------



## simsima

Hello!
I ordered the Cadillac boot and shoe care to clean my lambskin Chanel bag with it, but instead of receiving the white and green bottle I got the black and red one. Is it the same and is it safe to use? Also, what about the melatonin boot agr shoe cream polish in black? Is it safe?
Thanks ladies ))


----------



## ThisVNchick

Not sure if this was posted before...but I recently sent my medallion tote in for repair (I had to replace the pipping). Upon speaking with the repair specialist, she asked me if I ever cleaned this bag (it was in super good condition) and I told her "no, not really, just with baby wipe from time to time". Then she looked at me and said, "You realize that if you treat your own Chanel bag, the next time you send it in for a cleaning, Chanel might not take it?" She then went on to tell me that she had clients who sent their bag in for cleaning and was denied that request because they had (1) either applied some other cleaning products onto the bag or (2) had some other cleaner (not Chanel) applied some other cleaning product onto the bag. Apparently Chanel "scans" and "tests" for products applied onto their bags, and if your bag comes back with a substantial amount of conditioner/cleaning products they can refuse the right to clean/repair your bag.

I just wanted to put this out there. This was the first time I've ever heard of this, then again, this was my first repair at Chanel.


----------



## echoingdreams

Can anyone post pictures of their old beige chanels?  I want to see how it lasts after use before investing it one...knowing it easy gets dirty!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Here is my Chanel came back from Chanel repair. My mom said the color looks a little difference. It was suppose a fuschia color.and the leather is really dry and sandy to the touch


----------



## tutushopper

simsima said:


> Hello!
> I ordered the Cadillac boot and shoe care to clean my lambskin Chanel bag with it, but instead of receiving the white and green bottle I got the black and red one. Is it the same and is it safe to use? Also, what about the melatonin boot agr shoe cream polish in black? Is it safe?
> Thanks ladies ))



It's the same product, just the new packaging.  Meltonian in black actually adds some black color, so it's not just conditioning, it adds color (so you might want to use that where some color has rubbed off, like if your bag had rubbing on the corners), or if your bag had lightened as I've read some have (I have not personally had this happen to any of my bags).  Meltonian boot and shoe cream delicate as well as the neutral have no color in them, so they can be used on any color bag.


----------



## tutushopper

echoingdreams said:


> Can anyone post pictures of their old beige chanels?  I want to see how it lasts after use before investing it one...knowing it easy gets dirty!



Here are a couple of photos of my beige lambskin Kelly bag from 2005 in two different lighting settings.  It looks fabulous with no dirt.


----------



## MissBambina

Does anyone have any advice on how to get indentations out of lambskin????  When I placed the bag down the chain was under it & there are a few indentations on the back now  Maybe send it to Chanel?  THANKS!


----------



## tutushopper

MissBambina said:


> Does anyone have any advice on how to get indentations out of lambskin????  When I placed the bag down the chain was under it & there are a few indentations on the back now  Maybe send it to Chanel?  THANKS!



If it wasn't stored that way very long, they should come right out, with maybe a bit of finger rubbing to "coax" them out.  I did have a SA give me a tip for taking them out of long-term indented bags (I had a Chanel boutique once store the bag incorrectly when they sold it to me while I was traveling, and found out when I returned home that it was totally dented by the unwrapped chains) that you can use a clothes steamer with a towel over it (he told me they used that there).  I would be slow and careful if you decide to use this method, and be sure you're not "ironing" your bag.


----------



## MissBambina

tutushopper said:


> If it wasn't stored that way very long, they should come right out, with maybe a bit of finger rubbing to "coax" them out.  I did have a SA give me a tip for taking them out of long-term indented bags (I had a Chanel boutique once store the bag incorrectly when they sold it to me while I was traveling, and found out when I returned home that it was totally dented by the unwrapped chains) that you can use a clothes steamer with a towel over it (he told me they used that there).  I would be slow and careful if you decide to use this method, and be sure you're not "ironing" your bag.


thanks so much! I'm going to give these methods a try!  Hopefully they come out w/ just simple rubbing


----------



## tutushopper

MissBambina said:


> thanks so much! I'm going to give these methods a try!  Hopefully they come out w/ just simple rubbing



You are so very welcome.  I actually used a combination of the steaming and rubbing method, and it actually worked!  Again, I'm not saying everyone should use or try this, and if you do, be sure you have a towel over your bag and not let the steamer drop onto your bag or touch your bag, but it definitely worked for me (just like my Chanel SA said it did for them).    Happy camper here!


----------



## whimsic

tutushopper said:


> If it wasn't stored that way very long, they should come right out, with maybe a bit of finger rubbing to "coax" them out.  I did have a SA give me a tip for taking them out of long-term indented bags (I had a Chanel boutique once store the bag incorrectly when they sold it to me while I was traveling, and found out when I returned home that it was totally dented by the unwrapped chains) that you can use a clothes steamer with a towel over it (he told me they used that there).  I would be slow and careful if you decide to use this method, and be sure you're not "ironing" your bag.



I want to try that but I'm too afraid


----------



## tutushopper

ThisVNchick said:


> Not sure if this was posted before...but I recently sent my medallion tote in for repair (I had to replace the pipping). Upon speaking with the repair specialist, she asked me if I ever cleaned this bag (it was in super good condition) and I told her "no, not really, just with baby wipe from time to time". Then she looked at me and said, "You realize that if you treat your own Chanel bag, the next time you send it in for a cleaning, Chanel might not take it?" She then went on to tell me that she had clients who sent their bag in for cleaning and was denied that request because they had (1) either applied some other cleaning products onto the bag or (2) had some other cleaner (not Chanel) applied some other cleaning product onto the bag. Apparently Chanel "scans" and "tests" for products applied onto their bags, and if your bag comes back with a substantial amount of conditioner/cleaning products they can refuse the right to clean/repair your bag.
> 
> I just wanted to put this out there. This was the first time I've ever heard of this, then again, this was my first repair at Chanel.



I've been thinking about this since it was posted, and the more I think about it, and the longer I ponder, I think the SA was just giving you a line of misconception.  I highly doubt the company that Chanel sends bags out to on the east coast (Leather Surgeons in PA) has sophisticated chemical analysis machines that they are using to figure out the chemical composition of anything on the bag.  It just doesn't make any sense economically for them to invest all that money on such equipment just to see if anyone has put a product on a bag.  Since they do send their bags out for cleaning and such, I also doubt that Chanel themselves have invested in this expensive equipment.  I know this certainly won't deter me from conditioning my bags when they need it (and I don't over-condition, in fact until this past year I never did anything to them at all, but I have now for some bags, and will continue to do so).  It also won't stop me from expecting Chanel to repair my bag, as I've not done anything major (in fact, what I've put on my bags is less damaging than baby wipes) to alter the appearance or feel of the bag.  Even Chanel boutiques, as well as major department stores admit to using products on their bags, so if Chanel were going to buy chemical analysis equipment, how would they know who applied the chemicals to the bag, you (the inclusive "you") or a sales associate?


----------



## simonesato

first and foremost, store your lambskin in a cool, airy, dry place and away from sunlight. if it's a little dry you can use your hands to condition it or use a high quality leather oil to preserve and protect the leather. test a small area and make sure it does not darken the leather, if it does just reduce the amount used. hope this helps


----------



## mf19

I just noticed a scratch on my new chanel... I believe it's superficial and you can only see it when the bag is tilted towards light.  Its approximately 1 inch in length and runs parallel to the stitching towards the bottom front of the bag.  It's not noticeable unless under scrutiny but I tried rubbing it with my finger but it didn't make it go away.  I then used collonil premier gold polish which made it less noticeable but still technically there.

Is this what most people mean by rubbing their scratches - it's not noticeable "really" unless you look hard for it?  Will scratches still show once the patina forms?

I only used collonil on the one spot but I plan to continue to do in the future to remove scratches and possible color transfer (no color came off onto the sock nor qtip I used to apply).  Has anyone sealed their bag with collonil waterstop spray though as well?


----------



## mf19

Also, a follow up question - if yous are actually able to remove the scratches completely is it with cadillac or melatonin?  Do you recommend a type of material to buff in the creams?  *Does it matter if you switch creams?  Should you just stick to one?*

I tried using my pinky finger to buff it out but I have extremely dry hands.  And since my sunglasses come with a black cloth I'm scared of color transfer on my red jumbo.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## tutushopper

mf19 said:


> I just noticed a scratch on my new chanel... I believe it's superficial and you can only see it when the bag is tilted towards light.  Its approximately 1 inch in length and runs parallel to the stitching towards the bottom front of the bag.  It's not noticeable unless under scrutiny but I tried rubbing it with my finger but it didn't make it go away.  I then used collonil premier gold polish which made it less noticeable but still technically there.
> 
> Is this what most people mean by rubbing their scratches - it's not noticeable "really" unless you look hard for it?  Will scratches still show once the patina forms?
> 
> I only used collonil on the one spot but I plan to continue to do in the future to remove scratches and possible color transfer (no color came off onto the sock nor qtip I used to apply).  Has anyone sealed their bag with collonil waterstop spray though as well?





mf19 said:


> Also, a follow up question - if yous are actually able to remove the scratches completely is it with cadillac or melatonin?  Do you recommend a type of material to buff in the creams?  *Does it matter if you switch creams?  Should you just stick to one?*
> 
> I tried using my pinky finger to buff it out but I have extremely dry hands.  And since my sunglasses come with a black cloth I'm scared of color transfer on my red jumbo.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!


If you have extremely dry hands, that might account for you not being able to rub out any small scratch with your finger, as it's the oils from your hand that do this.  If you decide to use Cadillac or Meltonian, you can use them interchangeably; you needn't always use only the one product. It's really up to you which you prefer, but as always, do a test first in an inconspicuous place and let that dry before using on your bag.  I have things of all colors inside my light color bags and have not had any color transfer issues.  I'd not suggest putting wet things inside your bag, but dry shouldn't be an issue.  If you think your sunglasses cloth might be a problem, try it out for colorfastness first so you'll know.  I have not personally used any product to waterproof my bags, and I've not treated them before using them.


----------



## mf19

tutushopper said:


> If you have extremely dry hands, that might account for you not being able to rub out any small scratch with your finger, as it's the oils from your hand that do this.  If you decide to use Cadillac or Meltonian, you can use them interchangeably; you needn't always use only the one product. It's really up to you which you prefer, but as always, do a test first in an inconspicuous place and let that dry before using on your bag.  I have things of all colors inside my light color bags and have not had any color transfer issues.  I'd not suggest putting wet things inside your bag, but dry shouldn't be an issue.  If you think your sunglasses cloth might be a problem, try it out for colorfastness first so you'll know.  I have not personally used any product to waterproof my bags, and I've not treated them before using them.



Thank you tutu (again)!  I just ordered the delicate meltonian in case it works better at removing scratches than my collonil.  Since I'm hopefully beginning my collection I'm sure it will be useful to have this product anyways since it is delicate, while my other is just a premier polish.  Do you use any specific kind of cloth when you do it (I will test my cloth for colorfastness like you said) but if it doesn't work out I'll have to find something else...

Also, on your handbags that developed a patina - do you still see the scratches or does the patina cover them?

Thanks for your help again!


----------



## Nico_79

mf19 said:


> Thank you tutu (again)!  I just ordered the delicate meltonian in case it works better at removing scratches than my collonil.  Since I'm hopefully beginning my collection I'm sure it will be useful to have this product anyways since it is delicate, while my other is just a premier polish.  Do you use any specific kind of cloth when you do it (I will test my cloth for colorfastness like you said) but if it doesn't work out I'll have to find something else...
> 
> Also, on your handbags that developed a patina - do you still see the scratches or does the patina cover them?
> 
> Thanks for your help again!


I have two vintage pieces that have a nice patina and you do see some scratches, but only if you hold it to the light at a certain angle. It's really not very noticeable unless you are really up close and inspecting it for scratches.


----------



## mf19

Nico_79 said:


> I have two vintage pieces that have a nice patina and you do see some scratches, but only if you hold it to the light at a certain angle. It's really not very noticeable unless you are really up close and inspecting it for scratches.



Thanks nico that's good to know!  I'm ready for mine to get some use  I actually think it will be okay (knock on wood).. I just keep telling myself to not go over every inch looking for scratches and holding it up to light to see if there are any marks at certain angles.  It's a bag... it's meant to be used... just breathe


----------



## Nico_79

mf19 said:


> Thanks nico that's good to know!  I'm ready for mine to get some use  I actually think it will be okay (knock on wood).. I just keep telling myself to not go over every inch looking for scratches and holding it up to light to see if there are any marks at certain angles.  It's a bag... it's meant to be used... just breathe


I know how you feel though, when I got my first lambskin I babied it a bit, but realized if I'm so worried to use this I shouldn't buy it. Once you take it out a few times you'll learn to relax and not worry about it.


----------



## tutushopper

mf19 said:


> Thank you tutu (again)!  I just ordered the delicate meltonian in case it works better at removing scratches than my collonil.  Since I'm hopefully beginning my collection I'm sure it will be useful to have this product anyways since it is delicate, while my other is just a premier polish.  Do you use any specific kind of cloth when you do it (I will test my cloth for colorfastness like you said) but if it doesn't work out I'll have to find something else...
> 
> Also, on your handbags that developed a patina - do you still see the scratches or does the patina cover them?
> 
> Thanks for your help again!



I actually use a white t-shirt cut into pieces (it's 100% cotton).  I'd not use a black cloth to polish bags with, because it will get wet with the product, and you don't want to set the bag up to possibly get any of the dye from the cloth onto the bag.  I thought you were asking about the black cloth as a cover for your glasses inside your bag, not to use to polish/condition with!  

I suppose you might see scratches if you hold it up to the light and look for them or with a zoom lense magnifying it, but with the naked eye just looking at the bag, I don't notice scratches on my bag.  They must be there (I can see small ones on the turnlock under photo magnification), but I don't usually look at my bags microscopically.  The SA whom has seen my bags also think they look fabulous, and he doesn't examine them with a microscope either.  This forum is the first place I've seen people look at their bags so closely and intensely.  I just use mine and enjoy them.


----------



## ladysarah

I really wish you well ladies please relax and use and enjoy your Lambskin bags! They are tougher than they look. I ve had my classic from 2010 ( looks pristine never did anything to the dear girl) and a vintage from 1994 which I bought second hand. (Pre loved if you buy the marketing bull) the vintage gets a quick wipe and conditioning with meltonian neutral and simply glows! You would not believe the compliments that bag gets.... the classic gets no treatment at all- she doesn't need it!


----------



## tutushopper

ladysarah said:


> I really wish you well ladies please relax and use and enjoy your Lambskin bags! They are tougher than they look. I ve had my classic from 2010 ( looks pristine never did anything to the dear girl) and a vintage from 1994 which I bought second hand. (Pre loved if you buy the marketing bull) the vintage gets a quick wipe and conditioning with meltonian neutral and simply glows! You would not believe the compliment that bag gets.... the classic gets no treatment at all- she doesn't need it!



+1  I always say I never put anything on any of my bags until last year, and I never pre-condition a bag.  I buy, take out of the box and go.


----------



## Cici122

tutushopper said:


> +1  I always say I never put anything on any of my bags until last year, and I never pre-condition a bag.  I buy, take out of the box and go.



2nd that! I have black and white lamb and I just use them and love them and learned not to worry about it.  I have been using my black lamb wallet for quite some time now.  No problem at all!


----------



## Viku

charm675 said:


> u don't know how happy i am to read your post. been searching on the net how to clean my lambskin gray bag. bought it last year & used it once and that was it. the color of my pants transferred to my bag. tried meltonian, coach leather cleaner & almost everything but it got worst. anyway, i'm here in cali too & i would like to ask u where did u take your bag? bought my bag at bloomingdales. do u think chanel boutique will accomodate me? TIA!



It doesn't matter where you bought it from.  You can take your bag to any Chanel boutique for repairing service. I took mine to SF downtown. No receipt require. They will check from authenticity card or hologram sticker. Your bag is quite new and I feel your pain seeing something goes wrong with it. I'm sure that Chanel SA will be happy to assist you or giving some good advices about refinishing. Check links below for more information. Good luck!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/does-anyone-have-a-chanel-bag-dyed-recoloured-351381-8.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/experience-with-chanel-refurbishing-repair-234313-32.html


----------



## yxiin

I got this Chanel boy in lambskin last year and recently I've notice some stains on it 

It is so delicate and I am scare to use any products on it!

Here's a close up photo of the stains. (Attachment #2)

Has anyone tried to remove stains successful using certain products before? 

Please share your experiences and really appreciated !!!

Another problem is the colour near the buckle where I touched the most showed some fading and appear grey. Is that normal? (Attachment #1)


Please help me!!


----------



## fr2nc1z

You could take it to a Chanel boutique (either Chanel, Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom) and they can clean it for you.  And if needed, they can take it to a Spa.  I personally would just do that; and not try it myself.

But maybe there is someone who can recommend products.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
Please always search first 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/lambskin-how-do-i-clean-it-care-for-181403.html


----------



## MindyC

May I know whether water mark will b appeared on the lamb skin if caught under the rain? Any permanent mark will b left on the skin?


----------



## YLH

MindyC said:


> May I know whether water mark will b appeared on the lamb skin if caught under the rain? Any permanent mark will b left on the skin?



I haven't had any problems yet with my lambskin bag in the rain. I try to cover my bag anyway if it rains xp it's less delicate than most people think  you can rub most things off  HTH


----------



## MindyC

YLH said:


> I haven't had any problems yet with my lambskin bag in the rain. I try to cover my bag anyway if it rains xp it's less delicate than most people think  you can rub most things off  HTH



Hi YLH, thanks for the response! I always feel uneasy whenever I bring out the bag n it starts to rain! I guess I m a bit paranoid!! Haha


----------



## YLH

MindyC said:


> Hi YLH, thanks for the response! I always feel uneasy whenever I bring out the bag n it starts to rain! I guess I m a bit paranoid!! Haha



You're not the only one, I'm like that too haha! Whenever it rains, I try to cover my bag. But it happened a couple times that my bag got a little bit wet. But I couldn't spot any stains xp


----------



## erinrose

MindyC said:


> May I know whether water mark will b appeared on the lamb skin if caught under the rain? Any permanent mark will b left on the skin?


 
My black lamb has been caught in the rain several times and it is fine, no damage what so ever. And I don´t even cover it up in the rain. Lambskin is more durable than people think.


----------



## emjetz

erinrose said:


> My black lamb has been caught in the rain several times and it is fine, no damage what so ever. And I don´t even cover it up in the rain. Lambskin is more durable than people think.



Wow...glad to hear that! i'm afraid to bring my lambi out when i sense the rain is coming....hehe


----------



## Justyne

I want to send a light pink Chanel lambskin bag in for cleaning. There are ink transfer stains on the bag in two spots from putting the bag down on a piece of paper (the ink had not dried yet).

I live in Canada and I am not close to a Chanel boutique. Has anyone had any experience with Loveyourpurse?

Any advise would be appreciated


----------



## cdinh87

I just got a white/cream lamb bag and I wear cotton leggings a lot, should I worry about color transfer or am I pretty safe with cotton? TIA


----------



## Maxwellsmart

Has any one ever had the leather around the top zipper start to flake off. I received a vintage Chanel from my mother in law. It had not been kept in a dust bag and was very dusty. I tried to clean it with a sort cloth moistened with a little water. Since then, the leather in that area is literally flaking off. I don't know if it was very dry and I rubbed I little to aggressive trying to get in the creases. The bag has a top zipper. How do I stop the flaking. I hope I haven't ruined the whole bag. I feel sick about it. Any help will be so appreciated. Thank you. (Obviously, this is my first Chanel bag)


----------



## aslec514

Hi t guys.. I have a pink mini and it is starting to look dirty..... I am in Aus so Chanel doesnt offer any cleaning service.. I was wondering if anyone can advise a product to use on it gently. .. i don't mind if it isnt 100% I just want some improvement... Thanks!


----------



## tutushopper

aslec514 said:


> Hi t guys.. I have a pink mini and it is starting to look dirty..... I am in Aus so Chanel doesnt offer any cleaning service.. I was wondering if anyone can advise a product to use on it gently. .. i don't mind if it isnt 100% I just want some improvement... Thanks!



There are a few products you can use.  Cadillac boot and shoe cream is one, Meltonian also has a cleaning cream, and a delicate polish as well.  Always try a product in an inconspicuous place first and let it dry before doing your whole bag, and apply the product to a clean cotton cloth, not directly to your bag.


----------



## cyyan

I am waiting for the metallic gray jumbo to arrive.  I have several jumbo lambskins but not in metallic.  I clean them with the Cadillac boot/shoe cream and it does a great job.  Can I use this also on the metallic lambskin?  If I do need to take it to the Chanel Spa can they refurbish  the metallic lambskin?


----------



## tutushopper

cyyan said:


> I am waiting for the metallic gray jumbo to arrive.  I have several jumbo lambskins but not in metallic.  I clean them with the Cadillac boot/shoe cream and it does a great job.  Can I use this also on the metallic lambskin?  If I do need to take it to the Chanel Spa can they refurbish  the metallic lambskin?



Usually metallics cannot be refurbished by Chanel; this is the one bad thing about metallics.  I'd also not be keen on using products on them either, as they are treated with the metallic coating.


----------



## hedgwin99

tutushopper said:


> Usually metallics cannot be refurbished by Chanel; this is the one bad thing about metallics.  I'd also not be keen on using products on them either, as they are treated with the metallic coating.



What!! Why?? What is special or different about metallics??


----------



## tutushopper

hedgwin99 said:


> What!! Why?? What is special or different about metallics??



The metallic is a treatment to the leather, kind of like how patent leather is a treatment over leather, which also can't be refurbished.


----------



## hedgwin99

tutushopper said:


> The metallic is a treatment to the leather, kind of like how patent leather is a treatment over leather, which also can't be refurbished.



Ok thank u for the info! Now I know two leathers I wouldn't buy r patent and metallic


----------



## aslec514

tutushopper said:


> There are a few products you can use.  Cadillac boot and shoe cream is one, Meltonian also has a cleaning cream, and a delicate polish as well.  Always try a product in an inconspicuous place first and let it dry before doing your whole bag, and apply the product to a clean cotton cloth, not directly to your bag.



Hi, thanks for that. Is this the cadillac show cream?? I live in Australia and we do not have this or the meltonian and this was all I coud find on ebay....


----------



## tutushopper

aslec514 said:


> Hi, thanks for that. Is this the cadillac show cream?? I live in Australia and we do not have this or the meltonian and this was all I coud find on ebay....



Yes, that is the Cadillac shoe cream.


----------



## cyyan

Thank you tutushopper.  I thought I read that metallics cannot be refurbished.  So, it looks like I will pass on the metallic jumbo.


----------



## milomutt

I use the "Coach" leather conditioner on my Lambskin flap bag.  I looked like new.  I hope this helps..


----------



## MAGJES

tutushopper said:


> There are a few products you can use.  Cadillac boot and shoe cream is one, Meltonian also has a cleaning cream, and a delicate polish as well.  Always try a product in an inconspicuous place first and let it dry before doing your whole bag, and apply the product to a clean cotton cloth, not directly to your bag.



I did a  search on caring for my Vintage Lambskin Blk. Flap and found this thread. I applied the product and it worked well.  

But....My cloth is now black where I rubbed the black (not faintly either) and I'm really concerned.  It has been 3 months since I purchased the Flap on Bonz. and have only used it one time. I have no idea what this "black" residue is nor have I ever applied anything else to the leather.   Does this sound like the bag has been dyed maybe in the past or does this sound like some sort of shoe polish has been applied before I purchased?  
Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## MAGJES

tutushopper said:


> There are a few products you can use.  Cadillac boot and shoe cream is one, Meltonian also has a cleaning cream, and a delicate polish as well.  Always try a product in an inconspicuous place first and let it dry before doing your whole bag, and apply the product to a clean cotton cloth, not directly to your bag.



Here's a photo of the cloth:


----------



## gillianna

I have been using Apple Guard cleanser/conditioner on my Chanel pink cambon bags and wallets for years now.  I also bought two different colored pink and one white small bottles of leather dye and mix them together to get the perfect pink color and have touched up the piping on the wallets and tiny parts of the bottom of my pink reporter bag.  It was a trade and the person abused it.  The leather dye makes the wallets look perfect again.   Even  after two-three years there is no color coming off when I clean my bags.

It might be shoe polish.  If the bag was dyed I think if you look very closely at it, especially around any hardware you might notice color residue?  Can you take it to Chanel or a cobbler and ask them if the purse was dyed?  Does color rub off on your clothing?


----------



## Char_marshall

I just purchased a black lambskin and was wondering if anyone has "pretreated" their bag and if so with what? Thanks!


----------



## tutushopper

MAGJES said:


> I did a  search on caring for my Vintage Lambskin Blk. Flap and found this thread. I applied the product and it worked well.
> 
> But....My cloth is now black where I rubbed the black (not faintly either) and I'm really concerned.  It has been 3 months since I purchased the Flap on Bonz. and have only used it one time. I have no idea what this "black" residue is nor have I ever applied anything else to the leather.   Does this sound like the bag has been dyed maybe in the past or does this sound like some sort of shoe polish has been applied before I purchased?
> Thanks for any suggestions!


It might very well be some time of colored polish that has been applied at one point during the years.  


Char_marshall said:


> I just purchased a black lambskin and was wondering if anyone has "pretreated" their bag and if so with what? Thanks!


I've never pre-treated any of my lambskin (or other) bags.


----------



## petfish

Thanks for sharing the tips. Very good to know


----------



## gquinn

tutushopper said:


> You are so very welcome.  I actually used a combination of the steaming and rubbing method, and it actually worked!  Again, I'm not saying everyone should use or try this, and if you do, be sure you have a towel over your bag and not let the steamer drop onto your bag or touch your bag, but it definitely worked for me (just like my Chanel SA said it did for them).    Happy camper here!



I just tried this steaming method for the first time on my vintage lambskin that had some chain indents on the back and it works like a dream!! Although you can still see where the marks were, it looks like the leather just puffed right back out! 

Since it was on the back pocket, it actually helped "re-shape" the pocket so that it didn't look sunken in or flattened against the purse anymore. This is a bonus!

I do not recommend that everybody tries this but if you follow tutushopper's instructions and start with very light steam, you should be ok.

I'm so glad for the wealth of information here


----------



## tutushopper

gquinn said:


> I just tried this steaming method for the first time on my vintage lambskin that had some chain indents on the back and it works like a dream!! Although you can still see where the marks were, it looks like the leather just puffed right back out!
> 
> Since it was on the back pocket, it actually helped "re-shape" the pocket so that it didn't look sunken in or flattened against the purse anymore. This is a bonus!
> 
> I do not recommend that everybody tries this but if you follow tutushopper's instructions and start with very light steam, you should be ok.
> 
> I'm so glad for the wealth of information here



I'm so happy this worked for you!  Now you can try rubbing out the leftover marks with your fingers.  This tip was actually shared with me by my Chanel SA who told me they use this in the boutiques with bags that arrive with chain indents.


----------



## Justyne

Do you think it is worth it to re-furbish a Jumbo Chanel lambskin Maxi. I understand the bag will not feel the same after. There is a beige bag I am after and it would be a good price but it is stained. I contacted Barbara at Lovin My Bags and supplied pics. She informed me it could be re-furbished to look like new but would not feel the same.

Opinions


----------



## MKress

Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## tutushopper

Justyne said:


> Do you think it is worth it to re-furbish a Jumbo Chanel lambskin Maxi. I understand the bag will not feel the same after. There is a beige bag I am after and it would be a good price but it is stained. I contacted Barbara at Lovin My Bags and supplied pics. She informed me it could be re-furbished to look like new but would not feel the same.
> 
> Opinions



It really depends on how you feel about the feel of the leather.  If it's redyed, it will lose a lot of the softness that it had.  Are you okay with that?  A jumbo or a maxi has a lot of surface area, so make sure you are okay with the change in touch/feel that a redyed bag will have.


----------



## Justyne

tutushopper said:


> It really depends on how you feel about the feel of the leather.  If it's redyed, it will lose a lot of the softness that it had.  Are you okay with that?  A jumbo or a maxi has a lot of surface area, so make sure you are okay with the change in touch/feel that a redyed bag will have.



Hi, the bag would not be redyed just cleaned...


----------



## tutushopper

Justyne said:


> Hi, the bag would not be redyed just cleaned...



If it's just going to be cleaned, then it will still feel the same.  It's only when they do a redye job that the feel of the leather is changed.


----------



## Justyne

tutushopper said:


> If it's just going to be cleaned, then it will still feel the same.  It's only when they do a redye job that the feel of the leather is changed.



Thanks so much for you thoughts


----------



## Serosa

Hey,

I'm trying to find out if it's ok to clean and moisturize a black lambskin Chanel using the Coach leather products or will it ruin the sensitive lambskin? I just bought a vintage black lambskin 2.55 which has some scuffs on the underside of the flap. 

Please help with your suggestions  Thanks!


----------



## tutushopper

Serosa said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm trying to find out if it's ok to clean and moisturize a black lambskin Chanel using the Coach leather products or will it ruin the sensitive lambskin? I just bought a vintage black lambskin 2.55 which has some scuffs on the underside of the flap.
> 
> Please help with your suggestions  Thanks!



I don't know what's in the Coach products, but I'd use something that's made for delicate leathers such as Meltonian, Cadillac, or such.


----------



## Serosa

tutushopper said:


> I don't know what's in the Coach products, but I'd use something that's made for delicate leathers such as Meltonian, Cadillac, or such.


Thank you, tutushopper, I'll probably go with your recommendation, just to be on the safe side even though the coach products don't seem to exclude lambskin. Cheers


----------



## Sweetvine

Hi ladies
I just wanted to share my experience with caring for my chanel lambskin. After getting my hands on a vintage chanel, I scoured the purse forum to find out ways to clean it etc. The name that kept popping out was Meltonian leather care but I couldn't find that product here in Australia and I didn't want to pay exorbitant shipping fees to get it delivered. Eventually, I stumbled upon Kiwi Zanolin at a supermarket while I was grocery shopping and I thought I'd give it a go. I bought it awhile back but only ended up trying it today. My experience with it was nothing but fantastic. It is lanolin and neutral in color so you can use it on any colour leather. It brought a new shine to my vintage bag, took care of minor stains and also made scratches on my inner flap less visible. I'll attach a picture for you all to see. When I wore it today, I received comments on my bag looking new and they were surprised when I said it was a vintage piece (20 years). I hope this helps some of you who are trying to find products as I think kiwi is readily available in all countries.


----------



## GPanda

tutushopper said:


> It might very well be some time of colored polish that has been applied at one point during the years.
> 
> I've never pre-treated any of my lambskin (or other) bags.



Hi tutushopper! So I guess pre-treatment is not necessary for lambskin? I'm thinking of purchasing from lovinmybag online as rec earlier in this thread by many tpfers, but I'm not sure if I need to buy the whole set of pre-treatment, cleanser, protector and moisturiser???


----------



## LVowner

GPanda said:


> Hi tutushopper! So I guess pre-treatment is not necessary for lambskin? I'm thinking of purchasing from lovinmybag online as rec earlier in this thread by many tpfers, but I'm not sure if I need to buy the whole set of pre-treatment, cleanser, protector and moisturiser???


 

In the UK, we have JONES Bootmakers shoe shops that sell all types ofproducts for every type of creams. I used its waterproof lotion for leathersoles on my tri-colour Maxi without problems. In 1991, however, the leatherswere a nightmare to maintain if one wanted to show off the bag (which wasevery chance I got). I found out to my horror what a little bit ofwater did to my lambskin leather. I believe at the time, Chanel dyed theleather from under the skin outwards, so any wetness produced permanentstains on my outfit. I found out also that my 'black' bag was actually deepindigo; be careful therefore with any vintage lambskins as theleathers back then were _very_ delicate. By 1995, I was using theKIWI black liquid polish with silicone similar to that Sweetvine isshowcasing, on my mini lambskin flap which gave it a very high sheen thatremains to this day. 

In addition to this, I started using Clarks shoes premium leathercreams, and have continued for all my Chanels ranging from lambskin to patent.There is a cleaner restorer for waxed snuffed or oily leathers now, so perhapsits worth getting, if there is a Clarks shoe shop where youare. Happy cleaning!


----------



## snowbubble

I recently bought the Cadillac Boot and Shoe Care from Amazon, and noticed it comes in a different packaging (red and black bottle as oppose to the older one). I opened it and it had this strange smell (smells kind of sour? kind of like paint.) , I am worried whether this is the actual product and don't want to try it on my bags. 

Can anyone confirm whether this is the same as the original Cadillac Boot and Shoe repair product? Also does the original one carry a strange smell? Does your purses smell strange after using it? 

Want to reach out to the experts before using it on my 2.55. :wondering


----------



## Sweetvine

snowbubble said:


> I recently bought the Cadillac Boot and Shoe Care from Amazon, and noticed it comes in a different packaging (red and black bottle as oppose to the older one). I opened it and it had this strange smell (smells kind of sour? kind of like paint.) , I am worried whether this is the actual product and don't want to try it on my bags.
> 
> Can anyone confirm whether this is the same as the original Cadillac Boot and Shoe repair product? Also does the original one carry a strange smell? Does your purses smell strange after using it?
> 
> Want to reach out to the experts before using it on my 2.55. :wondering



That's the new packaging, I'm not sure about the smell though as I've never used it before but the packaging is right.


----------



## Sarahmel80

I have a lambskin bag that I got recently for my birthday and before I had a whole week with my red lambskin bag, I accidentally spilled olive oil on it. I dont know what to do. I can't sleep at night, this is bothering me so much. It was a very very special present. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

thank you!!


----------



## Brandlover2000

Serosa said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm trying to find out if it's ok to clean and moisturize a black lambskin Chanel using the Coach leather products or will it ruin the sensitive lambskin? I just bought a vintage black lambskin 2.55 which has some scuffs on the underside of the flap.
> 
> Please help with your suggestions  Thanks!


Hi dear,
I was told by a super nice sale associate at Chanel Sak boutique in NY that they have been using the Coach moisturizing lotion on all leather types at their store. Do not buy the cleanser but just the moisturizing lotion only.


----------



## bellarose100

Sweetvine said:


> Hi ladies
> I just wanted to share my experience with caring for my chanel lambskin. After getting my hands on a vintage chanel, I scoured the purse forum to find out ways to clean it etc. The name that kept popping out was Meltonian leather care but I couldn't find that product here in Australia and I didn't want to pay exorbitant shipping fees to get it delivered. Eventually, I stumbled upon Kiwi Zanolin at a supermarket while I was grocery shopping and I thought I'd give it a go. I bought it awhile back but only ended up trying it today. My experience with it was nothing but fantastic. It is lanolin and neutral in color so you can use it on any colour leather. It brought a new shine to my vintage bag, took care of minor stains and also made scratches on my inner flap less visible. I'll attach a picture for you all to see. When I wore it today, I received comments on my bag looking new and they were surprised when I said it was a vintage piece (20 years). I hope this helps some of you who are trying to find products as I think kiwi is readily available in all countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2324437



Do you think it would be safe to use on colour lamb? I have a pink that I just put a water oil mark on! Right on the front as well


----------



## whoknowsx

I'm hours  away from sending my bag back to its seller but thought it was worth asking here before I do. I received this bag from eBay and was disappointed to see the condition of the flap. Any chance that meltonian or Cadillac boot cream could take the discoloration/dirt out of this red flap? Or is this something only chanel refurbishing could take care of?


----------



## leeney84

I have a taupe Chanel lambskin, which is rarely used as I am so afraid of scratching it or spilling something on it! But she's beautiful  would you recommend putting the lovin my bag protector and conditioners on it? It seems fine for a black lamb but I wasn't sure about light taupe. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## tutushopper

leeney84 said:


> I have a taupe Chanel lambskin, which is rarely used as I am so afraid of scratching it or spilling something on it! But she's beautiful  would you recommend putting the lovin my bag protector and conditioners on it? It seems fine for a black lamb but I wasn't sure about light taupe. Thanks for the advice!



I'm not familiar with that product, but since lambskin is a lot more delicate than calf (which caviar is a subset of), I'd be very hesitant to put anything on it.  Just enjoy your bag, and if it gets a scratch, you can rub it out pretty much.  It's a bag meant to be used and enjoyed.  As a wise SA once said to me, the lamb wears it and they seem to do fine, even with fights, so your bag should be fine, too.  I thought that was pretty good advice, but then I've always used my bags without fear.


----------



## leeney84

Thanks tutushopper!


----------



## Tuymiu

tutushopper said:


> I don't know what's in the Coach products, but I'd use something that's made for delicate leathers such as Meltonian, Cadillac, or such.




Tutushopper, I know you always recommend Meltonian or Cadillac, but how about AppleCare?  Do you have much experience with it?  Is it safe on Chanel lambskin?  TIA


----------



## Tuymiu

whoknowsx said:


> I'm hours  away from sending my bag back to its seller but thought it was worth asking here before I do. I received this bag from eBay and was disappointed to see the condition of the flap. Any chance that meltonian or Cadillac boot cream could take the discoloration/dirt out of this red flap? Or is this something only chanel refurbishing could take care of?
> 
> View attachment 2416907
> View attachment 2416908




Oh no!  It such a beautiful red bag.  I love red bags, but I'm always afraid it will get dirty like this.  I don't think you should clean it yourself.  Would the seller take it back if you tried to clean it first yourself?  I'm curious to find out if Chanel can clean it to new condition and how much?


----------



## tutushopper

Tuymiu said:


> Tutushopper, I know you always recommend Meltonian or Cadillac, but how about AppleCare?  Do you have much experience with it?  Is it safe on Chanel lambskin?  TIA



I have no experience with any apple products, sorry.


----------



## Tuymiu

tutushopper said:


> I have no experience with any apple products, sorry.




Thank you anyway!  I've tried applecare conditioner on Chanel caviar but I'm afraid to use them on lambskin.


----------



## tutushopper

Tuymiu said:


> Oh no!  It such a beautiful red bag.  I love red bags, but I'm always afraid it will get dirty like this.  I don't think you should clean it yourself.  Would the seller take it back if you tried to clean it first yourself?  I'm curious to find out if Chanel can clean it to new condition and how much?



Who knows with the present insane rules on ebay, but on the old rules of a couple of months ago, once you put anything on it, you've changed it and that's grounds for them to refuse the return.  Again, with the current changes on ebay, it seems to be a buyer's paradise and you could probably try to torch it off and still be able to return the scorched bag and ebay would force the return on the poor seller.  Just reading the horror stories makes me keep far away from ebay these days.


----------



## tammekim

I was SO excited to find this beautiful beige/yellow camera bag from the diamond CC collection, back in October.  Since then, I've carried it only a handful of times.  I've never worn it with denim, but have with black.  (The black was only materials that shouldn't have transferred.)

I purchased the Cadillac conditioner and have tried using that to clean it.  I knew the leather was delicate, but had no idea that there would be this much wear on the corners either.  I'm extremely careful with my handbags and had expected to have many more years worth of use before it looked like this.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Tuymiu

tutushopper said:


> Who knows with the present insane rules on ebay, but on the old rules of a couple of months ago, once you put anything on it, you've changed it and that's grounds for them to refuse the return.  Again, with the current changes on ebay, it seems to be a buyer's paradise and you could probably try to torch it off and still be able to return the scorched bag and ebay would force the return on the poor seller.  Just reading the horror stories makes me keep far away from ebay these days.




Wow!  I didn't know you can return.  Every time I buy a bag from eBay, it clearly stated NO RETURN.  I'm always so nervous that the bag will not be as described and I can't return.


----------



## Tuymiu

tammekim said:


> I was SO excited to find this beautiful beige/yellow camera bag from the diamond CC collection, back in October.  Since then, I've carried it only a handful of times.  I've never worn it with denim, but have with black.  (The black was only materials that shouldn't have transferred.)
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased the Cadillac conditioner and have tried using that to clean it.  I knew the leather was delicate, but had no idea that there would be this much wear on the corners either.  I'm extremely careful with my handbags and had expected to have many more years worth of use before it looked like this.  Any suggestions?




Are these pictures before or after you cleaned the bag will Cadillac conditioner?  I'm so sorry about your bag.  If you take it to the boutique, they should clean it for you at no charge since you purchased it less than a year ago.


----------



## tammekim

Tuymiu said:


> Are these pictures before or after you cleaned the bag will Cadillac conditioner?  I'm so sorry about your bag.  If you take it to the boutique, they should clean it for you at no charge since you purchased it less than a year ago.



I only used the conditioner on a small area, which is visible in the picture, but as you can see, it didn't make a difference.


----------



## whoknowsx

tammekim said:


> I only used the conditioner on a small area, which is visible in the picture, but as you can see, it didn't make a difference.




Geez. Take it back to Chanel and insist on a complimentary clean up/refurbishment for the corners. That's ridiculous for a bag only a few months old.


----------



## cony

whoknowsx said:


> Geez. Take it back to Chanel and insist on a complimentary clean up/refurbishment for the corners. That's ridiculous for a bag only a few months old.



I didn't know we can insist that! 
I had a red lambskin for just less than 6months, I had very bad black corners on it too. 
The SA however recommended me a bag spa place. 

I should have ask them to do something about it back then.


----------



## jchen815

I tried to condition my black vintage Chanel yesterday but the color rubs off :/ 

Is this normal for black/vintage Chanels? I use apple brand (recommended by TPF) on all my other vintage Chanels with no problem. 

I'm sad because this purse is so beautiful! Has this happened to any of you? The color still looks good on the purse but some of it is on my towel. I'm just nervous for the future. Thank you!


----------



## Juniper10

jchen815 said:


> I tried to condition my black vintage Chanel yesterday but the color rubs off :/
> 
> Is this normal for black/vintage Chanels? I use apple brand (recommended by TPF) on all my other vintage Chanels with no problem.
> 
> I'm sad because this purse is so beautiful! Has this happened to any of you? The color still looks good on the purse but some of it is on my towel. I'm just nervous for the future. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 2463495
> View attachment 2463496



First of all, I LOVE this style. If it has a single flap, I'm even more jelly. JK.  But to answer your question, I took my 2008 preloved chanel black flap into the store to see what the cost would be to replace the lock. The lady just started applying a short cylinder jar of the Meltonian ("shoe polish" she called it) to my bag all over, and super annoyingly, the little pad was covered in some dye that had come off, like yours, only a little more.  I felt the bag lost some luster and color. I think she used too much of the polish (small gobs), and the water in it lifted some of the dye.  (She must have been new bc she didn't even know the old chains had gold in the metal mixture.and - she nicely gave me a new dustcover without my asking,but it must be for a 9" bc it didn't fit my bag)  ANYWAY - I think the trick is to use SPARING amounts of the conditioner.

Your bag looks "blacker" than mine now looks.


----------



## tutushopper

Juniper10 said:


> First of all, I LOVE this style. If it has a single flap, I'm even more jelly. JK.  But to answer your question, I took my 2008 preloved chanel black flap into the store to see what the cost would be to replace the lock. The lady just started applying a short cylinder jar of the Meltonian ("shoe polish" she called it) to my bag all over, and super annoyingly, the little pad was covered in some dye that had come off, like yours, only a little more.  I felt the bag lost some luster and color. I think she used too much of the polish (small gobs), and the water in it lifted some of the dye.  (She must have been new bc she didn't even know the old chains had gold in the metal mixture.and - she nicely gave me a new dustcover without my asking,but it must be for a 9" bc it didn't fit my bag)  ANYWAY - I think the trick is to use SPARING amounts of the conditioner.
> 
> Your bag looks "blacker" than mine now looks.



So sorry that SA was overzealous with your bag.  Meltonian also makes a black colored polish which will put back color without making your bag hard and stiff.  Again, less is more as with any treatment you use on lambskin.  Always try a product first in an inconspicuous spot and let it dry before you do your entire bag.  With any of these products, you also want to buff it out, which helps to restore that shine it had.  Hope this helps.


----------



## jchen815

tutushopper said:


> So sorry that SA was overzealous with your bag.  Meltonian also makes a black colored polish which will put back color without making your bag hard and stiff.  Again, less is more as with any treatment you use on lambskin.  Always try a product first in an inconspicuous spot and let it dry before you do your entire bag.  With any of these products, you also want to buff it out, which helps to restore that shine it had.  Hope this helps.




Thanks for the advice tutu!


----------



## jchen815

Juniper10 said:


> First of all, I LOVE this style. If it has a single flap, I'm even more jelly. JK.  But to answer your question, I took my 2008 preloved chanel black flap into the store to see what the cost would be to replace the lock. The lady just started applying a short cylinder jar of the Meltonian ("shoe polish" she called it) to my bag all over, and super annoyingly, the little pad was covered in some dye that had come off, like yours, only a little more.  I felt the bag lost some luster and color. I think she used too much of the polish (small gobs), and the water in it lifted some of the dye.  (She must have been new bc she didn't even know the old chains had gold in the metal mixture.and - she nicely gave me a new dustcover without my asking,but it must be for a 9" bc it didn't fit my bag)  ANYWAY - I think the trick is to use SPARING amounts of the conditioner.
> 
> 
> 
> Your bag looks "blacker" than mine now looks.




Thanks for the advice. I'll have to get some melatonin. I just thought it was interesting because no color came off on my red or baby blue vintages.

And btw it's a single flap and I love this style too!!


----------



## karenab

Does anyone know if lambskin flap bags get shinier over time from use? I read this on another blog and was wondering/hoping  that was true. 

If not what's the best way to buff or get them a little shinier? If there is a way. Is applying a shine restore product the only way or can it happen naturally over time?


----------



## tutushopper

karenab said:


> Does anyone know if lambskin flap bags get shinier over time from use? I read this on another blog and was wondering/hoping  that was true.
> 
> If not what's the best way to buff or get them a little shinier? If there is a way. Is applying a shine restore product the only way or can it happen naturally over time?



They do and the best way to gain that "patina" is by using them.  Just the same as you get patina on sterling silver by using it; you can't paint it on or wish it on; you just have to use it.


----------



## karenab

Thx tutushopper. This is good to know.


----------



## thecatlisa

mf19 said:


> Thanks nico that's good to know!  I'm ready for mine to get some use  I actually think it will be okay (knock on wood).. I just keep telling myself to not go over every inch looking for scratches and holding it up to light to see if there are any marks at certain angles.  It's a bag... it's meant to be used... just breathe


This was really comfortingly reading.


----------



## thecatlisa

YLH said:


> You're not the only one, I'm like that too haha! Whenever it rains, I try to cover my bag. But it happened a couple times that my bag got a little bit wet. But I couldn't spot any stains xp


Lol


----------



## thecatlisa

cyyan said:


> Thank you tutushopper.  I thought I read that metallics cannot be refurbished.  So, it looks like I will pass on the metallic jumbo.


Oh , I am watching a metallic one on Ebay , maybe I better change my mind.


----------



## hoamechua

Hi,

Is there a way to clean off cigarettes ash marks inside my Chanel lambskin?

Thanks


----------



## georgiegirl27

hoamechua said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a way to clean off cigarettes ash marks inside my Chanel lambskin?
> 
> Thanks


What??  Someone went near your Chanel with a CIGARETTE???!!!  

Oh&#8230; someone is SOOOOOO dead!!   x


----------



## tutushopper

hoamechua said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a way to clean off cigarettes ash marks inside my Chanel lambskin?
> 
> Thanks



Do you mean burn marks?  Do you mean dusty ash residue inside the bag?  If the latter, you can clean the inside of a leather lined bag with the same Meltonian that you use for the outside (delicate which has no color).  If you mean burn marks...that's one for Chanel.


----------



## Mumof2mOnstErs

There seems to be a number of Meltonian products. May I know which one is the correct product for scratch remover?


----------



## tutushopper

Mumof2mOnstErs said:


> There seems to be a number of Meltonian products. May I know which one is the correct product for scratch remover?



For scratches, the first thing to try is your finger.  The natural oils in your finger actually work well to help conceal them.  For conditioning, I use the Meltonian delicate (comes in a small jar) and it only takes a very little bit.  Test first any product always in an inconspicuous area first.  For overall conditioning, I also use Cadillac lotion (black bottle with red print).  I've seen this used in boutiques as well as Meltonian lotion (in a mostly white bottle).  If you have dents, you can always try the steaming method suggested to me by one of my favorite Chanel SA's and one they use.  Use a professional steamer (or a good one) and put a towel on your bag. You don't want your bag getting wet from any drips etc.  You want the moist heat only.  Run the steamer NOT ON the bag, but near.  Then remove the towel and rub with your fingers.  Repeat if needed.  I have used all of these and they worked for me. The steamer one I used because of a SA who packed my classic flap incorrectly and the bag got chain indents and I was traveling and didn't find out until I got home and my 14 days were up.  Most good SA's wrap the chains but this one didn't.  Good thing other SA's have great knowledge to share with us!


----------



## Mumof2mOnstErs

tutushopper said:


> For scratches, the first thing to try is your finger.  The natural oils in your finger actually work well to help conceal them.  For conditioning, I use the Meltonian delicate (comes in a small jar) and it only takes a very little bit.  Test first any product always in an inconspicuous area first.  For overall conditioning, I also use Cadillac lotion (black bottle with red print).  I've seen this used in boutiques as well as Meltonian lotion (in a mostly white bottle).  If you have dents, you can always try the steaming method suggested to me by one of my favorite Chanel SA's and one they use.  Use a professional steamer (or a good one) and put a towel on your bag. You don't want your bag getting wet from any drips etc.  You want the moist heat only.  Run the steamer NOT ON the bag, but near.  Then remove the towel and rub with your fingers.  Repeat if needed.  I have used all of these and they worked for me. The steamer one I used because of a SA who packed my classic flap incorrectly and the bag got chain indents and I was traveling and didn't find out until I got home and my 14 days were up.  Most good SA's wrap the chains but this one didn't.  Good thing other SA's have great knowledge to share with us!



The finger method didn't work. Guess the scratch is a little deep? I wasn't quite affected by it when I bought it but when I sent my bag in for repair, the SA kept commenting about scratches on the bag and mentioned about me getting a display piece, I am thinking about trying something to help reduce/remove it.

Thanks for your reply. I will look around to see where I can buy them since I don't live in US.


----------



## tutushopper

Mumof2mOnstErs said:


> The finger method didn't work. Guess the scratch is a little deep? I wasn't quite affected by it when I bought it but when I sent my bag in for repair, the SA kept commenting about scratches on the bag and mentioned about me getting a display piece, I am thinking about trying something to help reduce/remove it.
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I will look around to see where I can buy them since I don't live in US.



I've read that some in other parts of the world use Kiwi products (they make both clear and colored polishes).  Just remember to test any product first.


----------



## Vidalila

Hi! I am curios on this conditioner ya'll is talking about. How does it work? I just bought my first Chanel bag and I'm almost scared to wipe it with anything, although I believe it could use some moisturering. I have a Balenciaga Classic City as well, do you think it will work to condition that too? Thanks!


----------



## Vidalila

I mean the appleconditiomer, I realized I forgot to mention that. Is that safe to use on lambskin? If not, what could happen to it?


----------



## tutushopper

Vidalila said:


> Hi! I am curios on this conditioner ya'll is talking about. How does it work? I just bought my first Chanel bag and I'm almost scared to wipe it with anything, although I believe it could use some moisturering. I have a Balenciaga Classic City as well, do you think it will work to condition that too? Thanks!





Vidalila said:


> I mean the appleconditiomer, I realized I forgot to mention that. Is that safe to use on lambskin? If not, what could happen to it?



I don't actually have the apple products (other than electronics and fresh fuji).  I have Meltonian, Cadillac, Collonil, and a few assorted others.  You really don't need to do anything to a new bag; it should be quite well conditioned when it's new, unless it's pre-loved.


----------



## Vidalila

Thank you so much for your answer! Actually my bag is pre loved, and I think it could feel better with a little moisture.


----------



## tutushopper

Vidalila said:


> Thank you so much for your answer! Actually my bag is pre loved, and I think it could feel better with a little moisture.



You are welcome.  As I said, I can't advise about the apple product line, but Meltonian delicate comes in a little jar and a small bit goes a long way.  I put some on a cotton cloth and apply sparingly, then come back and buff dry.  The Cadillac lotion you can do the same with.  These products are used by Chanel, so they are safe.


----------



## Vidalila

That's great! Thanks again!!


----------



## Mumof2mOnstErs

tutushopper said:


> I've read that some in other parts of the world use Kiwi products (they make both clear and colored polishes).  Just remember to test any product first.



Kiwi is the same company that produces Meltonian actually but in my country, all Kiwi products are with wax and some are in fact wax rich. 

I tried contacting an ebay seller but I have no reply yet. In the event if I can get only either Meltonian delicate cream or Cadillic lotion, which is a better bet to reduce scratch and overall condition my bag down the line?


----------



## tutushopper

Mumof2mOnstErs said:


> Kiwi is the same company that produces Meltonian actually but in my country, all Kiwi products are with wax and some are in fact wax rich.
> 
> I tried contacting an ebay seller but I have no reply yet. In the event if I can get only either Meltonian delicate cream or Cadillic lotion, which is a better bet to reduce scratch and overall condition my bag down the line?



Does Amazon ship internationally?  None of the products actually reduce scratches or prevent them, but they do condition the bag so the leather doesn't dry out.  Personally I still love the best that little tiny jar of Meltonian delicate, but the Cadillac is good, too.  I'm so indecisive.  That's why I have a whole box full of products just for my bags (lamb, calf, exotics, waterproofing, you name it).  But I'd probably pick the little jar.


----------



## Mumof2mOnstErs

tutushopper said:


> Does Amazon ship internationally?  None of the products actually reduce scratches or prevent them, but they do condition the bag so the leather doesn't dry out.  Personally I still love the best that little tiny jar of Meltonian delicate, but the Cadillac is good, too.  I'm so indecisive.  That's why I have a whole box full of products just for my bags (lamb, calf, exotics, waterproofing, you name it).  But I'd probably pick the little jar.



I have not checked out that thoroughly yet but it seems easier to get Meltonian. Cadillac's description of clean, polish and protect makes it sounds good and thus attractive to me. 

You waterproof your lambskin too?


----------



## tutushopper

Mumof2mOnstErs said:


> I have not checked out that thoroughly yet but it seems easier to get Meltonian. Cadillac's description of clean, polish and protect makes it sounds good and thus attractive to me.
> 
> You waterproof your lambskin too?



No, I have only waterproofed a pair of caviar (calf) shoes, and my SA waterproofed a caviar bag for me with I think either Collonil Waterstop or Meltonian spray.  I need to get busy and stop shopping and waterproof my beach bag (which is also calf mixed with straw).  I don't waterproof or pre-treat my lambskin with anything.


----------



## Mumof2mOnstErs

Can I check if the below 2 pictures are how the Meltonian Delicate Cream and Cadillac Lotion should look like?


----------



## Mumof2mOnstErs

Sorry, I just realise that the Meltonian Delicate Cream picture in the previous post is really small. Here is a bigger one.


----------



## Mumof2mOnstErs

tutushopper said:


> No, I have only waterproofed a pair of caviar (calf) shoes, and my SA waterproofed a caviar bag for me with I think either Collonil Waterstop or Meltonian spray.  I need to get busy and stop shopping and waterproof my beach bag (which is also calf mixed with straw).  I don't waterproof or pre-treat my lambskin with anything.


What makes you decided to allow the SA to waterproof the bag? The waterproofing is not permanent too, right?


----------



## tutushopper

Mumof2mOnstErs said:


> What makes you decided to allow the SA to waterproof the bag? The waterproofing is not permanent too, right?



She actually suggested it, as it was a light colored bag, and I trust her; simple as that.


----------



## Mumof2mOnstErs

tutushopper said:


> She actually suggested it, as it was a light colored bag, and I trust her; simple as that.


That's nice of her. It seems that in US, the Chanel staff in department stores will recommend products to condition the bags.

By the way, are the pictures of the Meltonian delicate cream and Cadillac lotion correct? The Meltonian is Meltonian Boot & Shoe Cream Polish while the Cadillac is Boot & Shoe Care Leather Lotion?


----------



## tutushopper

Mumof2mOnstErs said:


> That's nice of her. It seems that in US, the Chanel staff in department stores will recommend products to condition the bags.
> 
> By the way, are the pictures of the Meltonian delicate cream and Cadillac lotion correct? The Meltonian is Meltonian Boot & Shoe Cream Polish while the Cadillac is Boot & Shoe Care Leather Lotion?



Yes, it was nice of her.  I knew that stores used products like Meltonian and Cadillac on their bags, but didn't know about the waterproof spray (I'd already bought two products to do that on my beach bag's leather:  Blackrock Leather 'n Rich and Obenaufs HD as recommended by Docride on the Hermes forum).  The store didn't recommend most of my leather products, but people here did on various forums and I took note of that.  

The photos you posted are of the products that I use on my lambskin.  Before using any product, be sure to test it on an inconspicuous place and let that dry for 24 hours.


----------



## Vidalila

I'm going to New York in may, where can I buy this cream/oils there?


----------



## tutushopper

Vidalila said:


> I'm going to New York in may, where can I buy this cream/oils there?



You can look at shoe repair shops, and you can also look online (amazon, leather shops, etc.).  Have fun in NY!


----------



## Vidalila

tutushopper said:


> You can look at shoe repair shops, and you can also look online (amazon, leather shops, etc.).  Have fun in NY!




Thank you so much!


----------



## Mumof2mOnstErs

Thanks, tutushopper. I am going to order them. =)


----------



## georgiegirl27

HI ladies,

Does anyone know if and where the Meltonian Boot and Shoe polish and the Cadillac Boot and Shoe Care Leather Lotion (noted above) are available in the UK?  I tried Amazon, but they say they won't ship them outside the US.

Thanks x


----------



## tutushopper

georgiegirl27 said:


> HI ladies,
> 
> Does anyone know if and where the Meltonian Boot and Shoe polish and the Cadillac Boot and Shoe Care Leather Lotion (noted above) are available in the UK?  I tried Amazon, but they say they won't ship them outside the US.
> 
> Thanks x



Have you tried a website other than Amazon?  There are a few large shoe product shops that ship; perhaps one of those will ship to the UK?  Ebay is also an option.


----------



## Mumof2mOnstErs

georgiegirl27 said:


> HI ladies,
> 
> Does anyone know if and where the Meltonian Boot and Shoe polish and the Cadillac Boot and Shoe Care Leather Lotion (noted above) are available in the UK?  I tried Amazon, but they say they won't ship them outside the US.
> 
> Thanks x



I have bought mine from the same seller at eBay and am currently waiting for arrival of the items. There seems to be limited sellers/shops selling Cadillac lotion and most do not ship outside US.


----------



## tutushopper

Mumof2mOnstErs said:


> I have bought mine from the same seller at eBay and am currently waiting for arrival of the items. There seems to be limited sellers/shops selling Cadillac lotion and most do not ship outside US.



It really is ridiculous in this day and age that things can't cross the pond both ways for more things (like *fuchsia ballerina shoes* and leather care products).  I know with some of the leather care, it's due to the contents and they can only ship it a certain way.  Same with nail polish here; it's considered hazmat materials. Soon they will have the drone squad running and hopefully things will get better.  We can hope anyway.


----------



## klatte

Dear experts, I recently purchased a pair of lambskin beige classic ballerinas, do you recommend putting any care or waterproof product before wearing them out? Many thanks in advance


----------



## georgiegirl27

tutushopper said:


> It really is ridiculous in this day and age that things can't cross the pond both ways for more things (like *fuchsia ballerina shoes* and leather care products).  I know with some of the leather care, it's due to the contents and they can only ship it a certain way.  Same with nail polish here; it's considered hazmat materials. Soon they will have the drone squad running and hopefully things will get better.  We can hope anyway.


Thank you tutushopper and Mumof2mOnstErs,

I managed to get a jar of Meltonian delicate care from e-bay, which when opened looks a little bit like a semi transparent gel, but from the things I have read, the Meltonian Boot and Shoe Cream is literally a cream, (and looks like a thick face cream?) so thought I would hold on from using it till I am sure it is the right one.

I know tutushopper&#8230; we can travel across the globe in  the air and can send a man to the moon&#8230; but we can't ship Meltonian (or handbags) across the sea!  hahaha&#8230;.x


----------



## georgiegirl27

klatte said:


> Dear experts, I recently purchased a pair of lambskin beige classic ballerinas, do you recommend putting any care or waterproof product before wearing them out? Many thanks in advance
> View attachment 2536019


Oooooh&#8230;.. I have just been looking at a pair of these&#8230; am SO tempted!!   x


----------



## tutushopper

georgiegirl27 said:


> Oooooh.. I have just been looking at a pair of these am SO tempted!!   x



I've not pre-treated any of my lambskin shoes.


----------



## klatte

georgiegirl27 said:


> Oooooh.. I have just been looking at a pair of these am SO tempted!!   x



I love this! I think due to the lambskin, it's quite comfortable when I walk around inside my house with them  hope you get yours soon!


----------



## klatte

tutushopper said:


> I've not pre-treated any of my lambskin shoes.



Thanks tutu! Do you just wipe it with a cotton cloth if there's stain on it?


----------



## tutushopper

klatte said:


> Thanks tutu! Do you just wipe it with a cotton cloth if there's stain on it?



If you get any stains, you can use Meltonian or Cadillac creams/lotions, or Collonil as well.  Mostly I use Meltonian.  The Chanel boutiques use these products, too.  I try to not get stains on my bags, so while I don't let my bags wear me, I do use reasonable care most times with them.


----------



## Valentine2014

Footwear etc. Ships internationally. However it doesn't state explicitly how much... i guess it varies by country and you will find out at checkout. It has Collonil, Cadillac and Meltonian products.

I just bought a bunch of Collonil products today for my new bags. 

http://www.footwearetc.com/customer-service#shipping


----------



## klatte

tutushopper said:


> If you get any stains, you can use Meltonian or Cadillac creams/lotions, or Collonil as well.  Mostly I use Meltonian.  The Chanel boutiques use these products, too.  I try to not get stains on my bags, so while I don't let my bags wear me, I do use reasonable care most times with them.



Thanks Tutu for your suggestions! I am usually careful with my bags but with shoes some stains can be inevitable, I hope I can find those products in Australia  thanks again!


----------



## tutushopper

klatte said:


> Thanks Tutu for your suggestions! I am usually careful with my bags but with shoes some stains can be inevitable, I hope I can find those products in Australia  thanks again!



For my calf shoes, I have treated them (one pair as a test) with Blackrock's Leather 'N Rich and Obernauf's HD (recommended by Docride in the Hermes forum).  I suppose you could try treating lambskin ballerina shoes but I've not done so and not had a problem yet, even in my lighter colored ones.  I also have patent ones that you don't treat with anything, and some tweed ones that you also can't really treat.  I'm sometimes a bit of a klutz (many dancers are), but somehow my Chanel shoes are okay.  If you were going to treat lambskin shoes, I'd probably use the Meltonian and Collonil products (perhaps the waterproofing ones).  If they are exotics, there are other products you can use such as Saphir and others.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Finding my * rainbow*!


----------



## tutushopper

georgiegirl27 said:


> Oooooh&#8230;.. I have just been looking at a pair of these&#8230; am SO tempted!!   x



I love these shoes and they are a Chanel classic.  I bought mine many years ago and they still look fabulous (with no treatment).  They really are iconic shoes made year after year.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Finding my * rainbow*!


----------



## georgiegirl27

klatte said:


> I love this! I think due to the lambskin, it's quite comfortable when I walk around inside my house with them  hope you get yours soon!


Thank you - me too, they look lovely  x


----------



## georgiegirl27

Valentine2014 said:


> Footwear etc. Ships internationally. However it doesn't state explicitly how much... i guess it varies by country and you will find out at checkout. It has Collonil, Cadillac and Meltonian products.
> 
> I just bought a bunch of Collonil products today for my new bags.
> 
> http://www.footwearetc.com/customer-service#shipping


Thank you so much for this Valentine2014 

Needless to say I will be on their website later todsy. Will let you all know what the shipping turns out to be to the Uk x


----------



## georgiegirl27

tutushopper said:


> I love these shoes and they are a Chanel classic.  I bought mine many years ago and they still look fabulous (with no treatment).  They really are iconic shoes made year after year.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Finding my * rainbow*!


I think resistance is probably futile... Haha... 

I also love the fact that they are iconic Chanel - and apparently are amazingly comfortable too? X


----------



## georgiegirl27

Just for reference - on the footwear website, a spend of $35 with standard shipping to the Uk brings the total cost to just under $150 x


----------



## sweetpea33

tutushopper said:


> So sorry that SA was overzealous with your bag.  Meltonian also makes a black colored polish which will put back color without making your bag hard and stiff.  Again, less is more as with any treatment you use on lambskin.  Always try a product first in an inconspicuous spot and let it dry before you do your entire bag.  With any of these products, you also want to *buff* it out, which helps to restore that shine it had.  Hope this helps.





tutushopper said:


> You are welcome.  As I said, I can't advise about the apple product line, but Meltonian delicate comes in a little jar and a small bit goes a long way.  I put some on a cotton cloth and apply sparingly, then come back and *buff* dry.  The Cadillac lotion you can do the same with.  These products are used by Chanel, so they are safe.



Tutu, what is buff? How to buff? Sorry, if this has already been mentioned before, pls let me know which page. I hope to condition my black classic camera bag. Still waiting for the meltonian delicate (as recommended by yourself) to arrive. Thanks!


----------



## Valentine2014

georgiegirl27 said:


> Just for reference - on the footwear website, a spend of $35 with standard shipping to the Uk brings the total cost to just under $150 x


 
The shipping is so high??? Gosh!

Since you are in the UK, you can buy Collonil products locally. 

http://www.collonil.com/en/product_type_classic/  - Collonil offers different kinds of shoecare products. You can go through their list of products and see which ones suit your needs. I use them on all my handbags. Most of my bags are black though...

http://www.selfridges.com/webapp/wc...51&langId=-1&srch=Y&freeText=collonil&x=0&y=0


----------



## georgiegirl27

Valentine2014 said:


> The shipping is so high??? Gosh!
> 
> Since you are in the UK, you can buy Collonil products locally.
> 
> http://www.collonil.com/en/product_type_classic/  - Collonil offers different kinds of shoecare products. You can go through their list of products and see which ones suit your needs. I use them on all my handbags. Most of my bags are black though...
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/webapp/wc...51&langId=-1&srch=Y&freeText=collonil&x=0&y=0


You are amazingly helpful - thank you so much!  x


----------



## Valentine2014

georgiegirl27 said:


> You are amazingly helpful - thank you so much!  x



U r welcome! Not sure if u have seen my thread on waterproofing my V flap. U can see my results pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?p=26156938


----------



## Mumof2mOnstErs

georgiegirl27 said:


> Thank you tutushopper and Mumof2mOnstErs,
> 
> I managed to get a jar of Meltonian delicate care from e-bay, which when opened looks a little bit like a semi transparent gel, but from the things I have read, the Meltonian Boot and Shoe Cream is literally a cream, (and looks like a thick face cream?) so thought I would hold on from using it till I am sure it is the right one.
> 
> I know tutushopper we can travel across the globe in  the air and can send a man to the moon but we can't ship Meltonian (or handbags) across the sea!  hahaha.x


I can't tell u how it should looks like as I have yet to receive mine.



georgiegirl27 said:


> Just for reference - on the footwear website, a spend of $35 with standard shipping to the Uk brings the total cost to just under $150 x


What are you getting? I bought a Meltonian Delicate Cream and a Cadillic Lotion for about 9USD and paid 21 USD (29USD if shipped separately) for shipping to Asia.


----------



## Mumof2mOnstErs

What should be done if the lambskin is unfortunately caught in a heavy rain? I am still considering if I should pretreat my lambskin valentine mini. I am not a gentle person for a start and I notice that it is inevitable to get the bag wet by the person washing hands at the next sink in the toilet. =(



Valentine2014 said:


> U r welcome! Not sure if u have seen my thread on waterproofing my V flap. U can see my results pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?p=26156938


How do u manage to spray the bag evenly? I have been thinking about how to do it if I get the spray.


----------



## Valentine2014

Mumof2mOnstErs said:


> What should be done if the lambskin is unfortunately caught in a heavy rain? I am still considering if I should pretreat my lambskin valentine mini. I am not a gentle person for a start and I notice that it is inevitable to get the bag wet by the person washing hands at the next sink in the toilet. =(
> 
> 
> How do u manage to spray the bag evenly? I have been thinking about how to do it if I get the spray.



I just sprayed everywhere throughout the bag - inside n out. There's really no skills needed to do this. Lol. Make sure that u r in a well-ventilated room though... for the first time, i sprayed three coats, allowing for each coat to dry before spraying the next coat.

Read the usage for the product here: 
http://www.collonil.com/en/product_type_classic/


----------



## Mumof2mOnstErs

Valentine2014 said:


> I just sprayed everywhere throughout the bag - inside n out. There's really no skills needed to do this. Lol. Make sure that u r in a well-ventilated room though... for the first time, i sprayed three coats, allowing for each coat to dry before spraying the next coat.


I guess I will chicken out in the end. =P 
I looking forward to get my mini back from the repair and the Cadillac lotion and Meltonian Delicate to try out. It is going to be a while before I will use a water repel spray... Lol...


----------



## Valentine2014

Mumof2mOnstErs said:


> I guess I will chicken out in the end. =P
> I looking forward to get my mini back from the repair and the Cadillac lotion and Meltonian Delicate to try out. It is going to be a while before I will use a water repel spray... Lol...



You can watch the video here about the product:
http://www.collonil.com/en/magazine/news/view/video_011/


----------



## georgiegirl27

Valentine2014 said:


> U r welcome! Not sure if u have seen my thread on waterproofing my V flap. U can see my results pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?p=26156938


Great to see that effect from the treatment!


----------



## georgiegirl27

Mumof2mOnstErs said:


> I can't tell u how it should looks like as I have yet to receive mine.
> 
> 
> What are you getting? I bought a Meltonian Delicate Cream and a Cadillic Lotion for about 9USD and paid 21 USD (29USD if shipped separately) for shipping to Asia.


I can't remember now&#8230; lol

I think first I tried to add just 2 small jars of the Neutral Meltonian Boot and Shoe Cream and one of the Cadillac leather lotion, but when the shipping was so high I added more in the hope it would trigger free shipping, but no luck&#8230;  That said, Valentine2014 mentioned that I can get Collonil products at Selfridges so that was great news!   x


----------



## georgiegirl27

klatte said:


> I love this! I think due to the lambskin, it's quite comfortable when I walk around inside my house with them  hope you get yours soon!


Ooooh, new shoes klatte??  (on your posting photo) ...Lovely colour!   x


----------



## Valentine2014

georgiegirl27 said:


> I can't remember now lol
> 
> I think first I tried to add just 2 small jars of the Neutral Meltonian Boot and Shoe Cream and one of the Cadillac leather lotion, but when the shipping was so high I added more in the hope it would trigger free shipping, but no luck  That said, Valentine2014 mentioned that I can get Collonil products at Selfridges so that was great news!   x



Mulberry recommends the Collonil waterstop spray, gel n cream for their bags and also sells collonil products. U may wish to pop by Mulberry and check it out there as well and perhaps the SAs at Mulberry can give u more info. on usage, etc. But the collonil website is very informative, in particular the videos.


----------



## georgiegirl27

Valentine2014 said:


> Mulberry recommends the Collonil waterstop spray, gel n cream for their bags and also sells collonil products. U may wish to pop by Mulberry and check it out there as well and perhaps the SAs at Mulberry can give u more info. on usage, etc. But the collonil website is very informative, in particular the videos.


Stop, stop&#8230;.!   Chanel *AND* Mulberry?...on the same day??!!  lol  :roll eyes:  x


----------



## Valentine2014

georgiegirl27 said:


> Stop, stop.!   Chanel *AND* Mulberry?...on the same day??!!  lol  :roll eyes:  x



Ha ha ha!  Personally, i really like the Collonil products. I am so in love with it that I spray all my bags n slgs with it, whether they need it or not... just in case. Lol. It's just a little money to spend to have peace of mind. I also like the fact that the spray has UV protection. I replenished the waterstop spray and nano 3 in 1, and bought the leather gel, and waterstop cream to try since my other brands' lotions are getting low.

If u see the tests that people with Mulberry bags do to their bags after using the waterstop spray, you will be amazed. I can't remember the webpage but u can probably find it with google.


----------



## georgiegirl27

Valentine2014 said:


> Ha ha ha!  Personally, i really like the Collonil products. I am so in love with it that I spray all my bags n slgs with it, whether they need it or not... just in case. Lol. It's just a little money to spend to have peace of mind. I also like the fact that the spray has UV protection. I replenished the waterstop spray and nano 3 in 1, and bought the leather gel, and waterstop cream to try since my other brands' lotions are getting low.
> 
> If u see the tests that people with Mulberry bags do to their bags after using the waterstop spray, you will be amazed. I can't remember the webpage but u can probably find it with google.


I already have it on the list for Wednesday&#8230;  
I was going to order it online but then I thought I might as well just go in and chat to them whilst I am nearby - I will get the range so I have everything to hand when needed&#8230;  

If the bag you showed on a previous link is anything to go by I think it was a great result!  There is always a slight nervousness about getting expensive bags wet and I would rather wear the bag and enjoy it than constantly be guarding it and wrapping it up in cotton wool against splashes etc&#8230;  

Was it you who said 'I wear the bag, the bag doesn't wear me&#8230;'?  Great thought  x


----------



## Valentine2014

georgiegirl27 said:


> I already have it on the list for Wednesday
> I was going to order it online but then I thought I might as well just go in and chat to them whilst I am nearby - I will get the range so I have everything to hand when needed
> 
> If the bag you showed on a previous link is anything to go by I think it was a great result!  There is always a slight nervousness about getting expensive bags wet and I would rather wear the bag and enjoy it than constantly be guarding it and wrapping it up in cotton wool against splashes etc
> 
> Was it you who said 'I wear the bag, the bag doesn't wear me'?  Great thought  x



It wasn't me who said that, probably tutushopper. But i totally concur.  I will do my best to protect it before use and do regular maintenance, but i don't baby it when using it. 

By the way, i must emphasize that i can only vouch for the waterstop spray on black or very dark colored bags. I can't say anything about light colored ones, esp. Where lambskin is concerned. When i get my new cans from footwear, etc. I will try it on my easy caviar jumbo in beige. I don't expect much of a problem since it is caviar, but one never knows until one tries it.


----------



## georgiegirl27

Valentine2014 said:


> It wasn't me who said that, probably tutushopper. But i totally concur.  I will do my best to protect it before use and do regular maintenance, but i don't baby it when using it.
> 
> By the way, i must emphasize that i can only vouch for the waterstop spray on black or very dark colored bags. I can't say anything about light colored ones, esp. Where lambskin is concerned. When i get my new cans from footwear, etc. I will try it on my easy caviar jumbo in beige. I don't expect much of a problem since it is caviar, but one never knows until one tries it.


Completely understand - I will be interested to hear how you get on with the caviar beige  x


----------



## tutushopper

georgiegirl27 said:


> I already have it on the list for Wednesday
> I was going to order it online but then I thought I might as well just go in and chat to them whilst I am nearby - I will get the range so I have everything to hand when needed
> 
> If the bag you showed on a previous link is anything to go by I think it was a great result!  There is always a slight nervousness about getting expensive bags wet and I would rather wear the bag and enjoy it than constantly be guarding it and wrapping it up in cotton wool against splashes etc
> 
> Was it you who said 'I wear the bag, the bag doesn't wear me'?  Great thought  x





Valentine2014 said:


> It wasn't me who said that, probably tutushopper. But i totally concur.  I will do my best to protect it before use and do regular maintenance, but i don't baby it when using it.
> 
> By the way, i must emphasize that i can only vouch for the waterstop spray on black or very dark colored bags. I can't say anything about light colored ones, esp. Where lambskin is concerned. When i get my new cans from footwear, etc. I will try it on my easy caviar jumbo in beige. I don't expect much of a problem since it is caviar, but one never knows until one tries it.



When I got my white (caviar), the SA took it outside and sprayed it herself.  So if you can do that to white, you can certainly do it to beige caviar!  


~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *R*a*i**n**b**o**w*


----------



## Valentine2014

tutushopper said:


> When I got my white (caviar), the SA took it outside and sprayed it herself.  So if you can do that to white, you can certainly do it to beige caviar!
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> chasing my *R*a*i**n**b**o**w*



Thanks for the info, tutushopper!


----------



## tutushopper

Valentine2014 said:


> Thanks for the info, tutushopper!



You are very welcome.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *R*a*i**n**b**o**w*


----------



## tutushopper

sweetpea33 said:


> Tutu, what is buff? How to buff? Sorry, if this has already been mentioned before, pls let me know which page. I hope to condition my black classic camera bag. Still waiting for the meltonian delicate (as recommended by yourself) to arrive. Thanks!



After you apply the lotion (apply it to a clean cotton cloth, not the leather directly), you let it dry then rub it gently (buff) with a clean cotton cloth.  Remember to always test it out on an inconspicuous spot first and let it set for 24 hours to make sure your leather responds well.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *R*a*i**n**b**o**w*


----------



## sweetpea33

tutushopper said:


> After you apply the lotion (apply it to a clean cotton cloth, not the leather directly), you let it dry then rub it gently (buff) with a clean cotton cloth.  Remember to always test it out on an inconspicuous spot first and let it set for 24 hours to make sure your leather responds well.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> chasing my *R*a*i**n**b**o**w*



Ok, thanks, tutu. I only need meltonian and cloth then.


----------



## YEANETT

Valentine2014 said:


> It wasn't me who said that, probably tutushopper. But i totally concur.  I will do my best to protect it before use and do regular maintenance, but i don't baby it when using it.
> 
> By the way, i must emphasize that i can only vouch for the waterstop spray on black or very dark colored bags. I can't say anything about light colored ones, esp. Where lambskin is concerned. When i get my new cans from footwear, etc. I will try it on my easy caviar jumbo in beige. I don't expect much of a problem since it is caviar, but one never knows until one tries it.




I just want to let you know that I have done it to beige, so from my personally experience, so far so good!


----------



## YEANETT

tutushopper said:


> When I got my white (caviar), the SA took it outside and sprayed it herself.  So if you can do that to white, you can certainly do it to beige caviar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> chasing my *R*a*i**n**b**o**w*




I agree with tutu, as a matter of fact we both were talking about it yesterday. I have done it to beige too and so far so good! Hth


----------



## MapleLuxe

I must say Chanel Lambskin from the old days was amazing. Those bags lasted a lifetime and you never had to worry. I have 2 that are 20 and 13 years old and in perfect condition with no scuffing. 

My SoBlack double flap is quite good too even though I do baby it but I have some friends who have newer bags bought within the last 2 years who have so many problems with transfer and scuffing. I can't help but wander if the standard of leather is the same.


----------



## tutushopper

MapleLuxe said:


> I must say Chanel Lambskin from the old days was amazing. Those bags lasted a lifetime and you never had to worry. I have 2 that are 20 and 13 years old and in perfect condition with no scuffing.
> 
> *My SoBlack double flap is quite good too *even though I do baby it but I have some friends who have newer bags bought within the last 2 years who have so many problems with transfer and scuffing. I can't help but wander if the standard of leather is the same.



My lambskin bags from the last few years, including the So Black from last year, which you seem to have as well, are just fine.  


~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *R*a*i**n**b**o**w*


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

YEANETT said:


> I agree with tutu, as a matter of fact we both were talking about it yesterday. I have done it to beige too and so far so good! Hth



Do you guys know it will be ok to spray the protectant on light color bags than in lambskin?i just got a llamb beige.TiA.







YEANETT said:


> I just want to let you know that I have done it to beige, so from my personally experience, so far so good!


----------



## tutushopper

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Do you guys know it will be ok to spray the protectant on light color bags than in lambskin?i just got a llamb beige.TiA.



I've not sprayed a lambskin so I can't recommend that.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *R*a*i**n**b**o**w*


----------



## Valentine2014

YEANETT said:


> I agree with tutu, as a matter of fact we both were talking about it yesterday. I have done it to beige too and so far so good! Hth



Thanks for your reassurance! U know how our weather is here... I swear that for the past three summers I have been here, it rains every afternoon between 4 and 6!


----------



## tutushopper

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Do you guys know it will be ok to spray the protectant on light color bags than in lambskin?i just got a llamb beige.TiA.



If you plan to do this, please be sure to test it in an inconspicuous area of the bag first and let it dry for 24 hours so you can see the effect it has before you do the whole bag.  Also, make sure not to use a product that will break down the leather in your bag (some do).  It's really best to do some research into products (you can get a great start reading threads here on tpf, especially Docride's thread on the Hermes board).  Then research the ingredients in any product you plan to use.  


~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*


----------



## Mumof2mOnstErs

georgiegirl27 said:


> Thank you tutushopper and Mumof2mOnstErs,
> 
> I managed to get a jar of Meltonian delicate care from e-bay, which when opened looks a little bit like a semi transparent gel, but from the things I have read, the Meltonian Boot and Shoe Cream is literally a cream, (and looks like a thick face cream?) so thought I would hold on from using it till I am sure it is the right one.
> 
> I know tutushopper we can travel across the globe in  the air and can send a man to the moon but we can't ship Meltonian (or handbags) across the sea!  hahaha.x


I have received the Meltonian Delicate Cream and the Cadillac Lotion today.

The Meltonian Delicate Cream indeed looks like a semi transparent gel. 

For the Cadillac Lotion, I think I received the old packaging instead.

I did a test on an old calf skin card case that had scratches. The Meltonian Delicate Cream is effective in reducing the scratches while the Cadillac Lotion makes the calf skin feels more moisturised. The Cadillac Lotion had the same effect on my regular black caviar woc. (I didn't apply in the right way though, I sort of apply a thin layer on a cloth without drying and apply it on the leather. Oops. Blur me.)

I will try them out on my lambskin when I get mine back from repair.


----------



## tutushopper

Mumof2mOnstErs said:


> I have received the Meltonian Delicate Cream and the Cadillac Lotion today.
> 
> The Meltonian Delicate Cream indeed looks like a semi transparent gel.
> 
> For the Cadillac Lotion, I think I received the old packaging instead.
> 
> I did a test on an old calf skin card case that had scratches. The Meltonian Delicate Cream is effective in reducing the scratches while the Cadillac Lotion makes the calf skin feels more moisturised. The Cadillac Lotion had the same effect on my regular black caviar woc. (I didn't apply in the right way though, I sort of apply a thin layer on a cloth without drying and apply it on the leather. Oops. Blur me.)
> 
> I will try them out on my lambskin when I get mine back from repair.


Sounds like you did well.  When I first got that little jar of Meltonian, I grabbed all my leather goods from many brands and had so much fun conditioning them!  I'm a little strange, but I found it oddly relaxing and it was fun to see the leather look so conditioned and pretty.  

The Cadillac is an old packaging.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*


----------



## Mumof2mOnstErs

tutushopper said:


> Sounds like you did well.  When I first got that little jar of Meltonian, I grabbed all my leather goods from many brands and had so much fun conditioning them!  I'm a little strange, but I found it oddly relaxing and it was fun to see the leather look so conditioned and pretty.
> 
> The Cadillac is an old packaging.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> chasing my *rainbow!*


With the Cadillac Lotion, it does feel great to see that after applying, the leather feels smoother and shiner. =) *
Just a curious question, do you skip the areas near the stitching or just continue to condition them?


----------



## tutushopper

Mumof2mOnstErs said:


> With the Cadillac Lotion, it does feel great to see that after applying, the leather feels smoother and shiner. =) *
> Just a curious question, do you skip the areas near the stitching or just continue to condition them?



You can skip them or condition them; it's up to you.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

tutushopper said:


> If you plan to do this, please be sure to test it in an inconspicuous area of the bag first and let it dry for 24 hours so you can see the effect it has before you do the whole bag.  Also, make sure not to use a product that will break down the leather in your bag (some do).  It's really best to do some research into products (you can get a great start reading threads here on tpf, especially Docride's thread on the Hermes board).  Then research the ingredients in any product you plan to use.
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> chasing my *rainbow!*



Yes.im reading through some posts now and will definitely do more research. I dont remember wat leather is my bag lol..it might be calfskin. but it in a beige color which can get dirty easily so..


----------



## Valentine2014

My haul from Footwear etc arrived today! Yeah!


----------



## tutushopper

Valentine2014 said:


> My haul from Footwear etc arrived today! Yeah!



Wow!  You have enough products there to open a shop!  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*


----------



## Valentine2014

tutushopper said:


> Wow!  You have enough products there to open a shop!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> chasing my *rainbow!*



Lol. I am a fanatic!


----------



## tutushopper

Valentine2014 said:


> Lol. I am a fanatic!



Me, too, but wow, look at all of those spray cans!  I only got the pump/gel one (have to order the spray). What are the waterstop colours and the nano for?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*


----------



## Valentine2014

Just finished spraying all three bags. No issues, they look the same as before.  in my enthusiasm, i sprayed more liberally than i should have. Regret not buying more cans.


----------



## Valentine2014

I read that the spray n the gel have the same level of protection, but the spray has uv protection while the leather gel doesn't. The waterstop colors cream is for aftercare nourishment like meltonian delicate cream, but has the added property of mild water protection. The nano one is a foam application. It is a three in one - clean, protect n nourish. The waterstop spray goes inside the leather to protect it , that's why one should spray it before moisturizing it with creams. On the other hand, the nano one protects from the surface, thus if using other moisturizing products, one should use that first before using the nano, i.e. nano should be the last step because it protects from the top. I learned all these from the videos on the collonil official website. They provide very good info. on what the products do and usage steps.


----------



## Valentine2014

I bought the waterstop colors cream in neutral, i.e. colorless. It also comes in different colors like black or brown...


----------



## tutushopper

Valentine2014 said:


> Just finished spraying all three bags. No issues, they look the same as before.  in my enthusiasm, i sprayed more liberally than i should have. Regret not buying more cans.


LOL!  See, it's addicting!


Valentine2014 said:


> I read that the spray n the gel have the same level of protection, but the spray has uv protection while the leather gel doesn't. The waterstop colors cream is for aftercare nourishment like meltonian delicate cream, but has the added property of mild water protection. The nano one is a foam application. It is a three in one - clean, protect n nourish. The waterstop spray goes inside the leather to protect it , that's why one should spray it before moisturizing it with creams. On the other hand, the nano one protects from the surface, thus if using other moisturizing products, one should use that first before using the nano, i.e. nano should be the last step because it protects from the top. I learned all these from the videos on the collonil official website. They provide very good info. on what the products do and usage steps.


TY!  I need more to add to my overflowing box of leather care!


Valentine2014 said:


> I bought the waterstop colors cream in neutral, i.e. colorless. It also comes in different colors like black or brown...


Great; ty!  Which bags did you spray?


----------



## Valentine2014

My new unused Easy Caviar flap and Westminster flap. And resprayed my V flap.  The other day, i changed out my gst to the neverfull for work cos i needed to carry more things. I used the nano on the gst for maintenance since it's taking a break from my usage. lol I have to wait till tmr for the freshly sprayed bags to dry. I also sprayed the interiors, both leather n fabric.  But i want to test the waterstop colors cream. So i am gonna try it on my gst now. Lol. 

One can never know what mighy happen to one's bag. The other day, i accidentally spilled a bit (just a bit) of vodka cranberry on my friend's classic m/l black lambskin. Oppsie! I felt so bad. Luckily she was cool about it. 

Last Halloween, the el cheapo glitter gel opened in my Kate Spade bag , the leather is what i think people call crinkled leather? A bit shiny. I think it's like the leather on CC Crave. Anyway, the glitter gel was all over the interior of the fabric lining. I got so annoyed n irked by the el cheapo glitter gel, bought it for fun just for the Halloween party. Didn't think that it could cause such problem. It was not possible to just wipe down the fabric interior and get rid of the glitter. Guess what i did? I got fed up and just dumped it into thr sink and washed the whole bag with soap and water! Turned the bag inside out and left it to dry. I don't know if the collonil helped, but i think doing the initial treatment gives it some level of ability to ward off stuff, i.e. allows them to be on the surface to be cleaned, washed and dried off. Well, obviously i wouldn't do to my chanel bags what i did to my Kate Spade bag unless i went to the deep end. Lol. I also think that having the waterstop treatment can prevent mold from growing since it repels moisture from the leather n fabric. I live in a high humidity part of the country, so this is important.


----------



## Valentine2014

Oppsie! In my enthusiasm to try out the cream, i forgot that i shouldn't use it on my GST since I just nano'd it a few days ago. Instead, I am gonna try it on my  V flap now since it looks pretty dry now.


----------



## tutushopper

Valentine2014 said:


> My new unused Easy Caviar flap and Westminster flap. And resprayed my V flap.  The other day, i changed out my gst to the neverfull for work cos i needed to carry more things. I used the nano on the gst for maintenance since it's taking a break from my usage. lol I have to wait till tmr for the freshly sprayed bags to dry. I also sprayed the interiors, both leather n fabric.  But i want to test the waterstop colors cream. So i am gonna try it on my gst now. Lol.
> 
> One can never know what mighy happen to one's bag. The other day, i accidentally spilled a bit (just a bit) of vodka cranberry on my friend's classic m/l black lambskin. Oppsie! I felt so bad. Luckily she was cool about it.
> 
> Last Halloween, the el cheapo glitter gel opened in my Kate Spade bag , the leather is what i think people call crinkled leather? A bit shiny. I think it's like the leather on CC Crave. Anyway, the glitter gel was all over the interior of the fabric lining. I got so annoyed n irked by the el cheapo glitter gel, bought it for fun just for the Halloween party. Didn't think that it could cause such problem. It was not possible to just wipe down the fabric interior and get rid of the glitter. Guess what i did? I got fed up and just dumped it into thr sink and washed the whole bag with soap and water! Turned the bag inside out and left it to dry. I don't know if the collonil helped, but i think doing the initial treatment gives it some level of ability to ward off stuff, i.e. allows them to be on the surface to be cleaned, washed and dried off. Well, obviously i wouldn't do to my chanel bags what i did to my Kate Spade bag unless i went to the deep end. Lol. I also think that having the waterstop treatment can prevent mold from growing since it repels moisture from the leather n fabric. I live in a high humidity part of the country, so this is important.



Awesome and whoopsies on the vodka and glitter!  I'm so ordering more Collonil!  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*


----------



## tutushopper

Valentine2014 said:


> Oppsie! In my enthusiasm to try out the cream, i forgot that i shouldn't use it on my GST since I just nano'd it a few days ago. Instead, I am gonna try it on my  V flap now since it looks pretty dry now.



leather care is fun!  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*


----------



## tutushopper

Valentine2014 said:


> I bought the waterstop colors cream in neutral, i.e. colorless. It also comes in different colors like black or brown...



Gotcha...making up a new order to add to my collection.  yay!  Just have to see if I'm brave enough to try it on my lambskin bags (the waterproofing).  May start with my shoes first, then take the plunge!  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*


----------



## Valentine2014

tutushopper said:


> Gotcha...making up a new order to add to my collection.  yay!  Just have to see if I'm brave enough to try it on my lambskin bags (the waterproofing).  May start with my shoes first, then take the plunge!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> chasing my *rainbow!*



Yea, baby steps, baby steps! Try it on your shoes first before venturing to your bags if u like the results.  i need to waterproof all my bags because i know what a klutz i am and i am not the kind to baby my bags when using them. I only baby them when doing leather care.  Lol. 
Oh yes, Cadillac has this new spray that it claims does not change the color of the leather. But some reviewers said that they don't like the smell of the spray. So i didn't buy it. Also my lambskins are black. I wouldn't mind if a spray makes it darker, although the waterstop spray doesn't darken my blacks
 Not sure of its effects on light colored lambskins when it is dry though...

The part on my GST which i had applied the waterstop cream feels smoother, so i am just going to go ahead and do the whole bag anyway. Hopefully it doesn't negate the nano foam effects.


----------



## MsLVinDC

What do you all recommend using on glazed calfskin? (E.g crave leather)


----------



## tutushopper

Valentine2014 said:


> Yea, baby steps, baby steps! Try it on your shoes first before venturing to your bags if u like the results.  i need to waterproof all my bags because i know what a klutz i am and i am not the kind to baby my bags when using them. I only baby them when doing leather care.  Lol.
> Oh yes, Cadillac has this new spray that it claims does not change the color of the leather. But some reviewers said that they don't like the smell of the spray. So i didn't buy it. Also my lambskins are black. I wouldn't mind if a spray makes it darker, although the waterstop spray doesn't darken my blacks
> Not sure of its effects on light colored lambskins when it is dry though...
> 
> The part on my GST which i had applied the waterstop cream feels smoother, so i am just going to go ahead and do the whole bag anyway. Hopefully it doesn't negate the nano foam effects.



Oh, when my Meltonian and etc. first arrived, I treated any and everything made of calf plus my black lamb bags.  Then I moved on to my beige Kelly lamb, then my aged calf, then anything that wasn't nailed down.  I've not done any waterproofing yet, other than my caviar (and that one was sprayed by the SA when I bought it), so I'm sure I'll have great fun.  I did treat one pair of caviar shoes with Blackrock's Leather "N Rich and Obenauf's Heavy Duty LP (the combo cleans, conditions and waterproofs).  Haven't tried waterproofing lambskin ones, though, but I will now.  

I just want to start with shoes as I love the patina my lambskin bags get from years of use; I don't want to put anything on them that will stop that. So yes, I'll go slowly with my bags, and I know to start with an inconspicuous area first.  I have many colors, so that's where I'll go slowly first with the shoes before I do anything with the bags.  Shoes I can replace (well, the ones from this season if I do them soon); bags not so much.  I do find it so relaxing to play with leather care, though.  Yes, I'm odd.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Valentine2014

tutushopper said:


> Oh, when my Meltonian and etc. first arrived, I treated any and everything made of calf plus my black lamb bags.  Then I moved on to my beige Kelly lamb, then my aged calf, then anything that wasn't nailed down.  I've not done any waterproofing yet, other than my caviar (and that one was sprayed by the SA when I bought it), so I'm sure I'll have great fun.  I did treat one pair of caviar shoes with Blackrock's Leather "N Rich and Obenauf's Heavy Duty LP (the combo cleans, conditions and waterproofs).  Haven't tried waterproofing lambskin ones, though, but I will now.
> 
> I just want to start with shoes as I love the patina my lambskin bags get from years of use; I don't want to put anything on them that will stop that. So yes, I'll go slowly with my bags, and I know to start with an inconspicuous area first.  I have many colors, so that's where I'll go slowly first with the shoes before I do anything with the bags.  Shoes I can replace (well, the ones from this season if I do them soon); bags not so much.  I do find it so relaxing to play with leather care, though.  Yes, I'm odd.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> chasing my *rainbow!*


[/QUOTE]

Ha ha ha! I love doing leather care as well! Initially, i was using a disposale microfiber cloth to apply the waterstop cream, but then i changed to using my bare hands. It feels more satisfying caressing and nourishing my bags with my bare hands. Lol.

By the way, spray lightly to coat the bag is better. I definitely oversprayed tonight due to my joy in getting the cans. Lol. But it's fine since i go over it with the cream when dry and then i buff the whole bag giving it a nice sheen.


----------



## Valentine2014

MsLVinDC said:


> What do you all recommend using on glazed calfskin? (E.g crave leather)



I don't have Chanel bags with that type of leather. but i think my kate spade is of that type of leather. I use Collonil waterstop or nano 3 in 1. Tonight, i used my new waterstop Cream on it. This type of leather is pretty low maintenance and no fear of scratches.


----------



## tutushopper

MsLVinDC said:


> What do you all recommend using on glazed calfskin? (E.g crave leather)



If it's glazed, not a whole heck of a lot can penetrate that glaze, so I'd not be too worried about it.  Since it is calfskin, you can use products on it that were made for calf, just be sure they are gentle and don't have any nasty chemicals that don't let the leather breathe (silicone is a no-no for leather).  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*[/QUOTE]


----------



## MsLVinDC

.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Valentine2014 said:


> I don't have Chanel bags with that type of leather. but i think my kate spade is of that type of leather. I use Collonil waterstop or nano 3 in 1. Tonight, i used my new waterstop Cream on it. This type of leather is pretty low maintenance and no fear of scratches.




Thanks!! So no need for conditioner just water proofing?


----------



## MsLVinDC

tutushopper said:


> If it's glazed, not a whole heck of a lot can penetrate that glaze, so I'd not be too worried about it.  Since it is calfskin, you can use products on it that were made for calf, just be sure they are gentle and don't have any nasty chemicals that don't let the leather breathe (silicone is a no-no for leather).
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> chasing my *rainbow!*


[/QUOTE]


So maybe waterproofing and meltonian delicate? I have the meltonian water proofing I guess I can use that.


----------



## Valentine2014

MsLVinDC said:


> Thanks!! So no need for conditioner just water proofing?



The collonil waterstop cream is for nourishing. To be used after the collonil waterstop spray.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Valentine2014 said:


> The collonil waterstop cream is for nourishing. To be used after the collonil waterstop spray.




Soo, is that comparable to meltonian do you know?  I've never seen nor heard of collonil...I can easily get the meltonian. *off to search the interweb. &#128540; thanks Valentine and Tutu!!! You two are the best and possibly have helped me find my first chanel.


----------



## tutushopper

So maybe waterproofing and meltonian delicate? I have the meltonian water proofing I guess I can use that.[/QUOTE]

Yes, you can use both of these, but I'd give it some time before waterproofing it unless you plan to be in a downpour.  I never have pretreated any of my bags, but allowed them to develop that lovely warm patina of shine that they get from being used.  Only after years of that have I applied any treatments.  

I'm going to be brave in waterproofing new shoes!  Oooooh living dangerously! Life on the edge proves you are alive! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*[/QUOTE]


----------



## tutushopper

MsLVinDC said:


> Soo, is that comparable to meltonian do you know?  I've never seen nor heard of collonil...I can easily get the meltonian. *off to search the interweb. &#128540; thanks Valentine and Tutu!!! You two are the best and possibly have helped me find my first chanel.



Yipee!    Happy to enable...I mean help!  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*[/QUOTE]


----------



## MsLVinDC

tutushopper said:


> So maybe waterproofing and meltonian delicate? I have the meltonian water proofing I guess I can use that.





Yes, you can use both of these, but I'd give it some time before waterproofing it unless you plan to be in a downpour.  I never have pretreated any of my bags, but allowed them to develop that lovely warm patina of shine that they get from being used.  Only after years of that have I applied any treatments.  



I'm going to be brave in waterproofing new shoes!  Oooooh living dangerously! Life on the edge proves you are alive! 



~~~~~~~~~~~~~

chasing my *rainbow!*[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


Got the spray for my leather espadrilles so I'm going to treat them. &#128539;


----------



## tutushopper

MsLVinDC said:


> Got the spray for my leather espadrilles so I'm going to treat them. &#55357;&#56859;



Just make sure the shoes can still breathe.  Nothing worse than trapped in foot moisture, trust me (ever been around dancers when they take their pointe shoes off?  It's way worse than any guy's feet, trust me on this one).  So make sure of that.  Also, you may want something to keep the jute from unraveling.  I suggested to Yeanett and some others that they might want to try a marine clear sealant that won't be absorbed by the jute (anything it absorbs will darken it).  You want something clear and thick and goopy that will basically sit on top of the jute and adhere when dry but not absorb into it.  Best of luck!  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Valentine2014

I think for leather care, any of the reputable brands like Meltonian, Cadillac and Collonil are good. Also that long name brand that tutushopper mentioned before. There's also Appleguard, vectra, etc  What's important is getting the correct product for the leather u are using on. Waterproofing is a personal choice while cleaning and conditioning/Nourishing the leather is a must if you want your leather goods, whether Chanel or other brands to look good and last. I like trying different brands for fun. I even use natural Shea butter or other natural oils for moisturizing, of course taking into consideration their suitability on the leather I am using on. I am so glad that i used the Collonil waterstop cream on my GST tonight. It totally revived its shine after buffing. Yeah!


----------



## Pazdzernika

Has anyone revived the gusseted leather part in a lambskin WOC? I use the WOC as my actual wallet and with so much use the gusset part (not the quilted) looks quite worn.   Almost like the leather has been stretched and it seems thinner than before.  Any chance of bringing it back to life?


----------



## Valentine2014

Pazdzernika said:


> Has anyone revived the gusseted leather part in a lambskin WOC? I use the WOC as my actual wallet and with so much use the gusset part (not the quilted) looks quite worn.   Almost like the leather has been stretched and it seems thinner than before.  Any chance of bringing it back to life?



Sorry, i don't have a woc...
But i think when leather is stretched, it remains stretched. U can stretch leather but can't unstretch leather.


----------



## Valentine2014

After a night's hardwork, here's my results. Now, they are ready for the summer rains and liquid parties. LOL. All I need now are the base shapers for the Easy Caviar and Westminster flaps to arrive!


----------



## georgiegirl27

Valentine2014 said:


> After a night's hardwork, here's my results. Now, they are ready for the summer rains and liquid parties. LOL. All I need now are the base shapers for the Easy Caviar and Westminster flaps to arrive!


Wow!  Your bags look absolutely stunning!!  

Well done you on taking such good conditioning care of them - they all look brand new!   x


----------



## georgiegirl27

tutushopper said:


> Oh, when my Meltonian and etc. first arrived, I treated any and everything made of calf plus my black lamb bags.  Then I moved on to my beige Kelly lamb, then my aged calf, then anything that wasn't nailed down.  I've not done any waterproofing yet, other than my caviar (and that one was sprayed by the SA when I bought it), so I'm sure I'll have great fun.  I did treat one pair of caviar shoes with Blackrock's Leather "N Rich and Obenauf's Heavy Duty LP (the combo cleans, conditions and waterproofs).  Haven't tried waterproofing lambskin ones, though, but I will now.
> 
> I just want to start with shoes as I love the patina my lambskin bags get from years of use; I don't want to put anything on them that will stop that. So yes, I'll go slowly with my bags, and I know to start with an inconspicuous area first.  I have many colors, so that's where I'll go slowly first with the shoes before I do anything with the bags.  Shoes I can replace (well, the ones from this season if I do them soon); bags not so much.  I do find it so relaxing to play with leather care, though.  Yes, I'm odd.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> chasing my *rainbow!*


Not odd at all, I find leather care of my vintage bags really relaxing and very rewarding too&#8230; or maybe that means we are BOTH odd!  haha  x


----------



## Pazdzernika

Valentine2014 said:


> Sorry, i don't have a woc...
> But i think when leather is stretched, it remains stretched. U can stretch leather but can't unstretch leather.




Oh, yes, of course.  I was just wondering if anyone had experience with putting product on it to not make it look so worn?  Is it looking thin as a matter of leather dryness? Sorry, I have no idea about these things!  I know I can get a horse saddle back to brand new -  not quite sure if Chanel leather works the same way.


----------



## georgiegirl27

Pazdzernika said:


> Oh, yes, of course.  I was just wondering if anyone had experience with putting product on it to not make it look so worn?  Is it looking thin as a matter of leather dryness? Sorry, I have no idea about these things!  I know I can get a horse saddle back to brand new -  not quite sure if Chanel leather works the same way.


I have to admit this made me giggle&#8230;. I have a mental picture now of you sitting at home with your Chanel WOC on the left, your horse saddle on your right and a box full of leather cleaning products on your lap  We women are SO versatile!   

The ladies on here are amazing at offering their experiences, so I am sure someone will be able to help

Meanwhile &#8230; thank you for the lovely early morning smile  x


----------



## MsLVinDC

tutushopper said:


> Just make sure the shoes can still breathe.  Nothing worse than trapped in foot moisture, trust me (ever been around dancers when they take their pointe shoes off?  It's way worse than any guy's feet, trust me on this one).  So make sure of that.  Also, you may want something to keep the jute from unraveling.  I suggested to Yeanett and some others that they might want to try a marine clear sealant that won't be absorbed by the jute (anything it absorbs will darken it).  You want something clear and thick and goopy that will basically sit on top of the jute and adhere when dry but not absorb into it.  Best of luck!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> chasing my *rainbow!*


[/QUOTE]


Breathe??? Like put them outside when spraying on the waterproofing?  Exactly what does "breathe" mean. Or, let them dry in a well ventilated area??


----------



## Valentine2014

georgiegirl27 said:


> Wow!  Your bags look absolutely stunning!!
> 
> Well done you on taking such good conditioning care of them - they all look brand new!   x



Actually both the Easy Caviar and Westminster flaps are brand new. LOL. And the Valentine Flap is almost brand new as i only used it once. Redid my V flap last night since i received the new shipment of leather care products. The GST and the Kate Spade are old and were getting their maintenance last night.

 I woke up with achy arms! Lol


----------



## Valentine2014

MsLVinDC said:


> Breathe??? Like put them outside when spraying on the waterproofing?  Exactly what does "breathe" mean. Or, let them dry in a well ventilated area?? x



Breathe, as in the leather breathing... i.e. be sure to get products that allows the leather to breathe after using it. Some brands say that their products do, and for some products, they specifically state that in the blurb on their products.


----------



## georgiegirl27

Valentine2014 said:


> Actually both the Easy Caviar and Westminster flaps are brand new. LOL. And the Valentine Flap is almost brand new as i only used it once. Redid my V flap last night since i received the new shipment of leather care products. The GST and the Kate Spade are old and were getting their maintenance last night.
> 
> I woke up with achy arms! Lol


hahaha&#8230;. well at least it wasn't an achey-breaky HEART due to no Chanel! lol  x


----------



## Valentine2014

georgiegirl27 said:


> hahaha. well at least it wasn't an achey-breaky HEART due to no Chanel! lol  x



Lol


----------



## Valentine2014

Pazdzernika said:


> Oh, yes, of course.  I was just wondering if anyone had experience with putting product on it to not make it look so worn?  Is it looking thin as a matter of leather dryness? Sorry, I have no idea about these things!  I know I can get a horse saddle back to brand new -  not quite sure if Chanel leather works the same way.



I know tutushopper uses the Meltonian delicate cream for her lambskins. Maybe u can try that. I think the basic principles of leather care are similar for all leather products, just that different leather types need different types of products made for that type of leather, and perhaps require different frequency of maintenance.

Show us a pic of the current state of your woc. Perhaps, tutushopper can provide some advice.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Valentine2014 said:


> Breathe, as in the leather breathing... i.e. be sure to get products that allows the leather to breathe after using it. Some brands say that their products do, and for some products, they specifically state that in the blurb on their products.




Ah, okay! Thanks!


----------



## Pazdzernika

georgiegirl27 said:


> I have to admit this made me giggle. I have a mental picture now of you sitting at home with your Chanel WOC on the left, your horse saddle on your right and a box full of leather cleaning products on your lap  We women are SO versatile!
> 
> The ladies on here are amazing at offering their experiences, so I am sure someone will be able to help
> 
> Meanwhile  thank you for the lovely early morning smile  x




LOL, are you a horsey person too?  Being around horses is why I got so interested in finely made leather goods!


----------



## Pazdzernika

Valentine2014 said:


> I know tutushopper uses the Meltonian delicate cream for her lambskins. Maybe u can try that. I think the basic principles of leather care are similar for all leather products, just that different leather types need different types of products made for that type of leather, and perhaps require different frequency of maintenance.
> 
> Show us a pic of the current state of your woc. Perhaps, tutushopper can provide some advice.




Thanks!  I thought about posting some snaps but the ones I took on my phone don't really accurately show what I see.  Being blacm leather doesn't help much either. 

Have you ever packed high heels, like Loubs, in a suitcase only to realise at your destination that the toe box got a bit crushed and permanently wrinkled?  Sorry, that's the best of an analogy I can draw to the gusset part.  Wrinkles...maybe dry? The lambskin part still looks fabulous though it's been thrown in my purses as a wallet.  (For all those who are afraid of lambskin - it's ok, it holds up nicely!)

Any horse riders around here? Instead of paying for melatonian can I make do with saddle soap or some lexol? LOL


----------



## Valentine2014

Pazdzernika said:


> Thanks!  I thought about posting some snaps but the ones I took on my phone don't really accurately show what I see.  Being blacm leather doesn't help much either.
> 
> Have you ever packed high heels, like Loubs, in a suitcase only to realise at your destination that the toe box got a bit crushed and permanently wrinkled?  Sorry, that's the best of an analogy I can draw to the gusset part.  Wrinkles...maybe dry? The lambskin part still looks fabulous though it's been thrown in my purses as a wallet.  (For all those who are afraid of lambskin - it's ok, it holds up nicely!)
> 
> Any horse riders around here? Instead of paying for melatonian can I make do with saddle soap or some lexol? LOL



I am thinking it's also hard to unwrinkle leather. but by nourishing/conditioning it, it can lessen the appearance of the wrinkles. You know, like facial care products that are for antiwrinkle? the manufacturers never say that they will get rid of the wrinkles, they always say the products lessen the appearance of the fine lines and wrinkles. Lol. 
If the wrinkles are light enough, a nourishing/conditioning will likely make it less noticable. For deeper ones, i guess the cream can help to make it less wrinkly... in any case, it is always good to nourish/condition leather to prevent dryness and more wrinkles in the future.


----------



## tutushopper

Pazdzernika said:


> Thanks!  I thought about posting some snaps but the ones I took on my phone don't really accurately show what I see.  Being blacm leather doesn't help much either.
> 
> Have you ever packed high heels, like Loubs, in a suitcase only to realise at your destination that the toe box got a bit crushed and permanently wrinkled?  Sorry, that's the best of an analogy I can draw to the gusset part.  Wrinkles...maybe dry? The lambskin part still looks fabulous though it's been thrown in my purses as a wallet.  (For all those who are afraid of lambskin - it's ok, it holds up nicely!)
> 
> Any horse riders around here? Instead of paying for melatonian can I make do with saddle soap or some lexol? LOL



The ingredients in lexol can darken leather.  If you are using it on a black calf bag, that may not be so much a problem.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*


----------



## Pazdzernika

Valentine2014 and tutushopper- thank you for taking the time to entertain my horsey musings! (Man, I need to learn how multi quote on my phone.) LOL now my WOC can smell like my saddle!

I totally understand the inability to remove wrinkles - what's funny about that is that I was just reading a post about Ponds cold cream and skin tautness! TPF coming full circle.


----------



## tutushopper

Pazdzernika said:


> Valentine2014 and tutushopper- thank you for taking the time to entertain my horsey musings! (Man, I need to learn how multi quote on my phone.) LOL now my WOC can smell like my saddle!
> 
> I totally understand the inability to remove wrinkles - what's funny about that is that I was just reading a post about Ponds cold cream and skin tautness! TPF coming full circle.



I think the inside of a lambskin WOC is lambskin, so I'd definitely not use lexol and saddle soap on that.  I'd use the Meltonian delicate that comes in the little jar.  If it were calf and black, I'd say go for it, but since it's not calf, don't take the chance.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*


----------



## tutushopper

Breathe??? Like put them outside when spraying on the waterproofing?  Exactly what does "breathe" mean. Or, let them dry in a well ventilated area??[/QUOTE]

Breathe as in not using a product that completely clogs up the pores of the leather.  but for your own safety and breathing, using a product outside is generally recommended if it has a strong smell.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*


----------



## MsLVinDC

tutushopper said:


> Breathe??? Like put them outside when spraying on the waterproofing?  Exactly what does "breathe" mean. Or, let them dry in a well ventilated area??





Breathe as in not using a product that completely clogs up the pores of the leather.  but for your own safety and breathing, using a product outside is generally recommended if it has a strong smell.  



~~~~~~~~~~~~~

chasing my *rainbow!*[/QUOTE]


Got 'cha!  Thanks!  Doing it today!!


----------



## Valentine2014

Pazdzernika said:


> I totally understand the inability to remove wrinkles - what's funny about that is that I was just reading a post about Ponds cold cream and skin tautness! TPF coming full circle.



Ha ha ha! The only thing that has been scientifically proven effective for antiwrinkle is trentinon, e.g. Retin A. It works on me but i don't think it's gonna work on leather. Lol. I have a whole load of other stuff for skin firming, way more than what i have for leather care.


----------



## Mumof2mOnstErs

Valentine2014 said:


> My haul from Footwear etc arrived today! Yeah!


Valentine2014, are you using the Collonil Waterstop Classic to water proof the black lambskin? How long do you redo the waterproofing for your bags?

The Collonil Nano Complete seems multi purpose. Is it in gel or cream form?

P/S: I had a nightmare last night. I somehow dreamt that after 1 simple wipe with leather conditioner, my lambskin deteriorate. It was really scary. =X


----------



## Valentine2014

Mumof2mOnstErs said:


> Valentine2014, are you using the Collonil Waterstop Classic to water proof the black lambskin? How long do you redo the waterproofing for your bags?
> 
> The Collonil Nano Complete seems multi purpose. Is it in gel or cream form?
> 
> P/S: I had a nightmare last night. I somehow dreamt that after 1 simple wipe with leather conditioner, my lambskin deteriorate. It was really scary. =X



Yes, i used the collonil waterstop classic spray followed by the collonil waterstop cream on the lambskin bags. I don't really keep track of how long I redo my bags in general since the usage rate for them are different. But i always make sure that i do it on new bags before using. You can check the collonil website to see if they have recommendations on redoing frequency. 

I have been using Collonil for a few years on bags from other brands and leathers. So far so good. The caviar on my GST has also held up well.... i think i got it a couple of years ago... for chanel lambskin, i only started having the bag recently. So i can't day if over the long run, what would happen. But collonil is a reputable britsh brand... so i am willing to take the risk if any.

The nano is a foam.


----------



## georgiegirl27

Mumof2mOnstErs said:


> Valentine2014, are you using the Collonil Waterstop Classic to water proof the black lambskin? How long do you redo the waterproofing for your bags?
> 
> The Collonil Nano Complete seems multi purpose. Is it in gel or cream form?
> 
> P/S: I had a nightmare last night. I somehow dreamt that after 1 simple wipe with leather conditioner, my lambskin deteriorate. It was really scary. =X


lol&#8230;. you need to stop watching scary movies before bed!  hee hee x


----------



## Mumof2mOnstErs

Valentine2014 said:


> Yes, i used the collonil waterstop classic spray followed by the collonil waterstop cream on the lambskin bags. I don't really keep track of how long I redo my bags in general since the usage rate for them are different. But i always make sure that i do it on new bags before using. You can check the collonil website to see if they have recommendations on redoing frequency.
> 
> I have been using Collonil for a few years on bags from other brands and leathers. So far so good. The caviar on my GST has also held up well.... i think i got it a couple of years ago... for chanel lambskin, i only started having the bag recently. So i can't day if over the long run, what would happen. But collonil is a reputable britsh brand... so i am willing to take the risk if any.
> 
> The nano is a foam.


Thanks. Do you need to cover the metal parts?


georgiegirl27 said:


> lol. you need to stop watching scary movies before bed!  hee hee x


I don't watch scary movies as I hate them. Lol. I was conditioning my caviar woc before bed though. However, instead of the spot test where I didn't let the lotion dry on the cloth but thinly spread on the cloth, I rub the lotion till dry on the cloth before using in to run across the woc. The effect isn't as significant as the spot test. Perhaps my colleague had scared me. He warned against polishing leather too frequently as he was a fan of neutral polish for his car seats and he ended up with different color tones on the seats.


----------



## tutushopper

To help avoid nightmares (during the day or night), it's best to do your research.  I've read so many threads here on tpf (from general to Chanel & Hermes and beyond), as well as on the web, from lay individuals to professional leather care people.  I read, read, and read more.  It helped me to understand a bit more about the various leathers and about what the different ingredients are in the products, and which ingredients might be harmful.  I really do recommend that anyone do read some (maybe not as much as I did) to be informed before you just grab a product and start working on your expensive bag, shoes, saddle, or whatever.  There are safe products, and not so safe products.  

With calf leather (distressed, pebbled [i.e. caviar], smooth, etc.) it's pretty much a no brainer as the material is pretty indestructible so long as you don't use something that would cause it to disintegrate.  With lamb, you need to be more careful (although my most fav SA of all times used to tell me, "well, it worked out pretty well for the sheep, didn't it?" and I have to admit he was right (up until the end).  So do some homework, know what you are buying, and know how to apply it.


----------



## Jacks1009

When I purchased my first lambskin, the Sak's SA said the best cleaner was a translucent shoe polish. She couldn't have been more right. Not only does it clean the leather without harming it, but also adds the shine back to the leather. It's just like a moisturizer for your bag


----------



## Chanbal

I have decided to order the Meltonian Water & Stain Protector and I was wondering if anybody here has used it on lambskin. 

Chanel does a great job cleaning the bags, but I'm not very happy with the new prices >$500. So I would like to protect my light colored purses.


----------



## tutushopper

Chanbal said:


> I have decided to order the Meltonian Water & Stain Protector and I was wondering if anybody here has used it on lambskin.
> 
> Chanel does a great job cleaning the bags, but I'm not very happy with the new prices >$500. So I would like to protect my light colored purses.



I had a Chanel SA spray my white caviar with Meltonian or a similar product.  I've not yet sprayed a lambskin, but I've just put in an order for Collonil Waterstop and Cadillac waterproof spray, so I plan to start with a pair of shoes and work my way up to some bags.  They should arrive this week, so I'll let you know how it goes.  I've never pre-treated any bag before, so this should be interesting (I'm going to start with my bags that have already developed a many-years-of-use-patina).  I think any of the waterproof sprays from Meltonian, Cadillac, or Collonil will be similar and produce similar results.  I do know that with any of the products, and any other waterproofing for calf (I used two other products on a pair of caviar shoes), you do have to reapply the treatment periodically so it can't be that bad for the leather if it wears off.


----------



## Chanbal

tutushopper said:


> I had a Chanel SA spray my white caviar with Meltonian or a similar product.  I've not yet sprayed a lambskin, but I've just put in an order for Collonil Waterstop and Cadillac waterproof spray, so I plan to start with a pair of shoes and work my way up to some bags.  They should arrive this week, so I'll let you know how it goes.  I've never pre-treated any bag before, so this should be interesting (I'm going to start with my bags that have already developed a many-years-of-use-patina).  I think any of the waterproof sprays from Meltonian, Cadillac, or Collonil will be similar and produce similar results.  I do know that with any of the products, and any other waterproofing for calf (I used two other products on a pair of caviar shoes), you do have to reapply the treatment periodically so it can't be that bad for the leather if it wears off.



I'll also start with shoes and see how it works before using it on purses. That is a great idea, thanks! Good luck with waterproofing your bags.


----------



## Valentine2014

Another new piece waterproofed and conditioned. Now, it's ready to be used. Yeah!


----------



## tutushopper

Chanbal said:


> I'll also start with shoes and see how it works before using it on purses. That is a great idea, thanks! Good luck with waterproofing your bags.


Thank you!  My waterproofing supplies came today; yay!  


Valentine2014 said:


> Another new piece waterproofed and conditioned. Now, it's ready to be used. Yeah!


What a beauty!  I don't know that I'll do my 2.55 bags as I really like them to looked distressed more and such.  I've used conditioning on them for the leather (Meltonian) but should I waterproof them?  Hmmmmmm.  These decisions are hard!


----------



## Valentine2014

tutushopper said:


> Thank you!  My waterproofing supplies came today; yay!
> 
> What a beauty!  I don't know that I'll do my 2.55 bags as I really like them to looked distressed more and such.  I've used conditioning on them for the leather (Meltonian) but should I waterproof them?  Hmmmmmm.  These decisions are hard!



I am klutz, so "to do or not to do" is not a question for me if I want my bags to survive. LOL. Try it out on your shoes first, and see whether u like it before thinking about your bags.


----------



## tutushopper

Valentine2014 said:


> I am klutz, so "to do or not to do" is not a question for me if I want my bags to survive. LOL. Try it out on your shoes first, and see whether u like it before thinking about your bags.



I'm absolutely doing a pair of shoes tomorrow (UPS came late today with my box of goodies).  I need a bigger box to keep my leather supplies in now!  I've completely overgrown the old one.  I still have patent leather spray to come!


----------



## Valentine2014

tutushopper said:


> I'm absolutely doing a pair of shoes tomorrow (UPS came late today with my box of goodies).  I need a bigger box to keep my leather supplies in now!  I've completely overgrown the old one.  I still have patent leather spray to come!



Looking forward to your reviews of the products u got!


----------



## georgiegirl27

Valentine2014 said:


> Looking forward to your reviews of the products u got!


And actually DOING the cleaning and conditioning and polishing is therapeutic in itself - or at least I think so lol&#8230;  

Valentine14 - what do they call the kind of metal strap on the bag pictured please?  Also the name of the bag model too please if you know it?  (I am looking for something similar to match a tote I have  x


----------



## Mumof2mOnstErs

Has anyone tried the Meltonian Black Cream on Black lambskin before? 

My bag came back from the repair and it seems to have more scratches (those that appears white). I am doubtful complaints will work as they indicate scratches when they took in it. =(


----------



## Valentine2014

georgiegirl27 said:


> And actually DOING the cleaning and conditioning and polishing is therapeutic in itself - or at least I think so lol
> 
> Valentine14 - what do they call the kind of metal strap on the bag pictured please?  Also the name of the bag model too please if you know it?  (I am looking for something similar to match a tote I have  x



Hey georgiegirl27, 

U forgot to attach the pic.


----------



## Valentine2014

Mumof2mOnstErs said:


> Has anyone tried the Meltonian Black Cream on Black lambskin before?
> 
> My bag came back from the repair and it seems to have more scratches (those that appears white). I am doubtful complaints will work as they indicate scratches when they took in it. =(



I haven't tried Meltonian cream yet.

I am sorry to hear that they did not handle the bag with care n added scratches to it. I think the Meltonian might help. Good luck!


----------



## Chanbal

Valentine2014 said:


> Another new piece waterproofed and conditioned. Now, it's ready to be used. Yeah!



It looks perfect! 



tutushopper said:


> Thank you!  My waterproofing supplies came today; yay!
> 
> What a beauty!  I don't know that I'll do my 2.55 bags as I really like them to looked distressed more and such.  I've used conditioning on them for the leather (Meltonian) but should I waterproof them?  Hmmmmmm.  These decisions are hard!



I plan to treat only the light colored bags to see if I can avoid stains. I don't see a need to waterproof my dark colored ones, it doesn't rain much where I live.


----------



## tutushopper

Mumof2mOnstErs said:


> Has anyone tried the Meltonian Black Cream on Black lambskin before?
> 
> My bag came back from the repair and it seems to have more scratches (those that appears white). I am doubtful complaints will work as they indicate scratches when they took in it. =(



I have and it works beautifully.  It's the same little jar that the delicate comes in, only in black color.


----------



## tutushopper

georgiegirl27 said:


> And actually DOING the cleaning and conditioning and polishing is therapeutic in itself - or at least I think so lol
> 
> Valentine14 - what do they call the kind of metal strap on the bag pictured please?  Also the name of the bag model too please if you know it?  (I am looking for something similar to match a tote I have  x



I agree with you; I also find it oddly relaxing to clean/condition shoes/bags/car with leather care products.

Valentine's bag is the "reissue" 2.55 bag.  It comes in sizes from 224 to 227 (dimensions are listed in the Chanel library).


----------



## Mumof2mOnstErs

Valentine2014 said:


> I haven't tried Meltonian cream yet.
> 
> I am sorry to hear that they did not handle the bag with care n added scratches to it. I think the Meltonian might help. Good luck!


It looks terribly scary for me and the Meltonian delicate cream didn't help unless I literally put a layer on the scratch and don't tap till dry. 

I have tried the Cadillac lotion and it currently appears to have lighten up the scratches. Perhaps Cadillac lotion works better for lambskin.


----------



## Mumof2mOnstErs

tutushopper said:


> I have and it works beautifully.  It's the same little jar that the delicate comes in, only in black color.


Thanks. It shall be the next item on my shopping list. =P Hubby was telling me that a black polish will be a much better solution than neutral polish to solve my problem.


----------



## georgiegirl27

Valentine2014 said:


> Hey georgiegirl27,
> 
> U forgot to attach the pic.


Valentine's bag is the "reissue" 2.55 bag. It comes in sizes from 224 to 227 (dimensions are listed in the Chanel library).

Thank you  x


----------



## MsLVinDC

When you ladies waterproof your bags, how are you protecting the metal chains?


----------



## Valentine2014

georgiegirl27 said:


> Valentine's bag is the "reissue" 2.55 bag. It comes in sizes from 224 to 227 (dimensions are listed in the Chanel library).
> 
> Thank you  x



Oh, i didn't realise u were asking about my bag. Lol. I thought u were referring to a pic u posted, but forgot to post the pic.

Yes, it is the Reissue 2.55 in the 227 size.

I don't know the name of the Reissue chsin.


----------



## Valentine2014

MsLVinDC said:


> When you ladies waterproof your bags, how are you protecting the metal chains?



I don't. I just wipe the metal parts quickly after i spray.


----------



## tutushopper

MsLVinDC said:


> When you ladies waterproof your bags, how are you protecting the metal chains?



When the Chanel SA did my white bag, she just sprayed the whole thing, and didn't wipe down anything.  Not sure if that's the way to do it, but that's how she did it.  I'm planning to have a big go at leather care this weekend, now that my products are all in!


----------



## georgiegirl27

tutushopper said:


> When the Chanel SA did my white bag, she just sprayed the whole thing, and didn't wipe down anything.  Not sure if that's the way to do it, but that's how she did it.  I'm planning to have a big go at leather care this weekend, now that my products are all in!


that sounds like a wonderfully relaxing time &#8230; ok, you've tempted me&#8230; leather care it is  x


----------



## MsLVinDC

tutushopper said:


> When the Chanel SA did my white bag, she just sprayed the whole thing, and didn't wipe down anything.  Not sure if that's the way to do it, but that's how she did it.  I'm planning to have a big go at leather care this weekend, now that my products are all in!




Girl!!!! Pics stat!!!! &#128516;


----------



## tutushopper

MsLVinDC said:


> Girl!!!! Pics stat!!!! &#128516;



Of all of my leather products?


----------



## zaraha

tutushopper said:


> When the Chanel SA did my white bag, she just sprayed the whole thing, and didn't wipe down anything.  Not sure if that's the way to do it, but that's how she did it.  I'm planning to have a big go at leather care this weekend, now that my products are all in!




What material was your white bag tutu? Labmbskin? Or cavair?


----------



## tutushopper

zaraha said:


> What material was your white bag tutu? Labmbskin? Or cavair?



The one she sprayed is caviar.  I'm going to spray the lamb one myself.


----------



## divababe

tutushopper said:


> The one she sprayed is caviar.  I'm going to spray the lamb one myself.



Please make like a video on how you do your leather care! I am paranoid about doing that to my bags!


----------



## zaraha

tutushopper said:


> The one she sprayed is caviar.  I'm going to spray the lamb one myself.




Is your lamb one going to be white? Can you post pic of before and after pic? Are you going use colonial spray on it.  If so I need to do mine too. I hope it works because it colloni spray really worked on my other colored calf skin bags.  Please do share this soon before I take off to gloomy wet weather again.  
I'm just worried about taking my light pinki with me.  I have left most my other colored lamb bags here in dry weather but really want to take my light pinki lamb with me.  So your experiment will give me courage


----------



## tutushopper

zaraha said:


> Is your lamb one going to be white? Can you post pic of before and after pic? Are you going use colonial spray on it.  If so I need to do mine too. I hope it works because it colloni spray really worked on my other colored calf skin bags.  Please do share this soon before I take off to gloomy wet weather again.
> I'm just worried about taking my light pinki with me.  I have left most my other colored lamb bags here in dry weather but really want to take my light pinki lamb with me.  So your experiment will give me courage



The vintage lamb is white.  I first have to deal with an issue of color transfer, as I loaned it out and someone wore it with jeans (yes, I could cry...but that won't solve anything).  So once I get it in my hands again and solve the color issue, then I'm absolutely going to spray it with Collonil or Cadillac waterstop (I soooo wish I'd done this before).  I'm having it shipped back to me this week.  I got a lovely text last night with a "help" message and wanted to scream at the looks of my poor cared for mini now with jeans transfer on it.  ((  

I will also spray that yellow lamb when I get it, even though I'm careful about what I wear with light colors and have never personally had any issues with color transfer onto a white or any other color bag.


----------



## Valentine2014

tutushopper said:


> The vintage lamb is white.  I first have to deal with an issue of color transfer, as I loaned it out and someone wore it with jeans (yes, I could cry...but that won't solve anything).  So once I get it in my hands again and solve the color issue, then I'm absolutely going to spray it with Collonil or Cadillac waterstop (I soooo wish I'd done this before).  I'm having it shipped back to me this week.  I got a lovely text last night with a "help" message and wanted to scream at the looks of my poor cared for mini now with jeans transfer on it.  ((
> 
> I will also spray that yellow lamb when I get it, even though I'm careful about what I wear with light colors and have never personally had any issues with color transfer onto a white or any other color bag.


 
Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear thta your white mini got a color transfer from jeans. Hopefully you are able to remove the color transfer. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## tutushopper

Valentine2014 said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear thta your white mini got a color transfer from jeans. Hopefully you are able to remove the color transfer. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.



I hope so, too, Valentine.  I'm heartbroken as that's my oldest little bag and it has the glittering golden hardware.  It may end up being a very expensive loan if I have to send it to Chanel's spa.  I'll have to see how bad the damage is when I get it back.  ((


----------



## Valentine2014

tutushopper said:


> I hope so, too, Valentine.  I'm heartbroken as that's my oldest little bag and it has the glittering golden hardware.  It may end up being a very expensive loan if I have to send it to Chanel's spa.  I'll have to see how bad the damage is when I get it back.  ((


----------



## divababe

tutushopper said:


> I hope so, too, Valentine.  I'm heartbroken as that's my oldest little bag and it has the glittering golden hardware.  It may end up being a very expensive loan if I have to send it to Chanel's spa.  I'll have to see how bad the damage is when I get it back.  ((



Totally ordering the waterstop for my light pink and spray it asap!!! I think your friend should pay for the cleaning if yoy do have to send it to the spa!


----------



## Miss60s

zaraha said:


> What material was your white bag tutu? Labmbskin? Or cavair?




I have an ivory lambskin- so which products are you using to preserve the leather, or are you waiting until it really needs care? My bag is like new now. My Mulberry bag only needs waterproof spray according to shop.


----------



## tutushopper

Miss60s said:


> I have an ivory lambskin- so which products are you using to preserve the leather, or are you waiting until it really needs care? My bag is like new now. My Mulberry bag only needs waterproof spray according to shop.



I've pretty much only used leather products to condition an older bag.  Up until now I've not pre-treated any bags.  But with new purchases of light colored bags, I will indeed be treating them.  The Chanel boutique uses Meltonian, Collonil, or Cadillac waterproof spray and one other brand that I don't recall the name of.  I like the look of lambskin with the glow and shine that comes from use.  I've been lucky not to have any issues with color transfer, so loaning out my bag and having it return with transfer is just heartbreaking.  I will definitely treat that bag once it's been cleaned or if it has to be redyed by Chanel, after that is done.

I use Meltonian in the small jar delicate, Meltonian lotion and Cadillac lotion for my lambskin bags.  I have used Blackrock's and Obenauf's on caviar shoes.


----------



## Valentine2014

I would love to hear from those who decide to waterproof their light color lambskin bags regarding their experience and results with photos if possible. TIA.


----------



## zaraha

Valentine2014 said:


> I would love to hear from those who decide to waterproof their light color lambskin bags regarding their experience and results with photos if possible. TIA.




Me too, would love to hear results and pics


----------



## KBloveCC

zaraha said:


> Me too, would love to hear results and pics




Me too!


----------



## Miss60s

tutushopper said:


> I've pretty much only used leather products to condition an older bag.  Up until now I've not pre-treated any bags.  But with new purchases of light colored bags, I will indeed be treating them.  The Chanel boutique uses Meltonian, Collonil, or Cadillac waterproof spray and one other brand that I don't recall the name of.  I like the look of lambskin with the glow and shine that comes from use.  I've been lucky not to have any issues with color transfer, so loaning out my bag and having it return with transfer is just heartbreaking.  I will definitely treat that bag once it's been cleaned or if it has to be redyed by Chanel, after that is done.
> 
> I use Meltonian in the small jar delicate, Meltonian lotion and Cadillac lotion for my lambskin bags.  I have used Blackrock's and Obenauf's on caviar shoes.




Thanks! Will check out! I got recommended this one for lambskin and will try it http://www.ebay.com/itm/300946096798?redirect=mobile  Normally shoeproducts should work on bags too if used with care


----------



## divababe

KBloveCC said:


> Me too!



+1 as well. Wanting to do that to my light pink when I get it!


----------



## Scarlett1013

tutushopper said:


> I've pretty much only used leather products to condition an older bag.  Up until now I've not pre-treated any bags.  But with new purchases of light colored bags, I will indeed be treating them.  The Chanel boutique uses Meltonian, Collonil, or Cadillac waterproof spray and one other brand that I don't recall the name of.  I like the look of lambskin with the glow and shine that comes from use.  I've been lucky not to have any issues with color transfer, so loaning out my bag and having it return with transfer is just heartbreaking.  I will definitely treat that bag once it's been cleaned or if it has to be redyed by Chanel, after that is done.
> 
> I use Meltonian in the small jar delicate, Meltonian lotion and Cadillac lotion for my lambskin bags.  I have used Blackrock's and Obenauf's on caviar shoes.


Oh my goodness Tutu! I am so sorry to hear this!!! I would be absolutely devastated as well  Keep us posted!


----------



## CATEYES

Tutu: guess that person you loaned it to knows you won't be loaning them anything, ever, EVER again. Gosh! Lol Anyway, please update us if you send it out of the results. Glittering hardware sounds amazing!

Do you think I should spray the metallic lamb I got from 13C? It has cream thread looped through black... Remember seeing this one? Haven't heard anything about metallic lamb yet-tia!


----------



## tutushopper

Miss60s said:


> Thanks! Will check out! I got recommended this one for lambskin and will try it http://www.ebay.com/itm/300946096798?redirect=mobile  Normally shoeproducts should work on bags too if used with care



That one is actually recommended for suede type shoes or lambskin that's like the Uggs, not the finished lambskin that Chanel uses.


----------



## tutushopper

CATEYES said:


> Tutu: guess that person you loaned it to knows you won't be loaning them anything, ever, EVER again. Gosh! Lol Anyway, please update us if you send it out of the results. Glittering hardware sounds amazing!
> 
> Do you think I should spray the metallic lamb I got from 13C? It has cream thread looped through black... Remember seeing this one? Haven't heard anything about metallic lamb yet-tia!



I'd do a bit of research on how the metallic layer was put onto the lambskin before I'd put anything on it.


----------



## Miss60s

tutushopper said:


> That one is actually recommended for suede type shoes or lambskin that's like the Uggs, not the finished lambskin that Chanel uses.




It says delicate on bottle so will look into it and investigate more


----------



## SerillaK

Whats suggested for a lipstick stain?


----------



## christiahna

tutushopper said:


> I've pretty much only used leather products to condition an older bag.  Up until now I've not pre-treated any bags.  But with new purchases of light colored bags, I will indeed be treating them.  The Chanel boutique uses Meltonian, Collonil, or Cadillac waterproof spray and one other brand that I don't recall the name of.  I like the look of lambskin with the glow and shine that comes from use.  I've been lucky not to have any issues with color transfer, so loaning out my bag and having it return with transfer is just heartbreaking.  I will definitely treat that bag once it's been cleaned or if it has to be redyed by Chanel, after that is done.
> 
> I use Meltonian in the small jar delicate, Meltonian lotion and Cadillac lotion for my lambskin bags.  I have used Blackrock's and Obenauf's on caviar shoes.




Hi Tutushopper, do you use both the delicate cream and lotion together? Would love more guidance, thanks!


----------



## Yukerban

I just purchased my first vintage Chanel lambskin black double flap....so excited!!!

Now I have been going through this long thread to get recommendations on leather care for when the time comes I need it. So my question is, is Meltonian the best , or is Cadillac , or are products from Lovin My Bags ( specifically for lambskin) best. I am so confused!

I know there are a lot if varying opinions.


----------



## Chanbal

Yukerban said:


> I just purchased my first vintage Chanel lambskin black double flap....so excited!!!
> 
> Now I have been going through this long thread to get recommendations on leather care for when the time comes I need it. So my question is, is Meltonian the best , or is Cadillac , or are products from Lovin My Bags ( specifically for lambskin) best. I am so confused!
> 
> I know there are a lot if varying opinions.



Congrats on your vintage! I have products from all the three brands, and you cannot go wrong with any of them IMO.


----------



## Chanbal

For the ones that are considering to waterproof purses, I just tried the  Meltonian Water & Stain Protector  Spray on 2 of my light colored lambskin bags. It didn't damage the leather, they look as great as before. So I plan to continue using it. The smell is very strong IMO. I had to open the windows, but sill...


----------



## Yukerban

Chanbal said:


> Congrats on your vintage! I have products from all the three brands, and you cannot go wrong with any of them IMO.


If you were to make a choice, what would be your first pick?


----------



## Chanbal

Yukerban said:


> If you were to make a choice, what would be your first pick?


The Lovin My Bags products are great and smell good. I use some of their products for my bal bags as well. If you don't have any products yet, they have a nice kit for Chanel bags.


----------



## Yukerban

Chanbal said:


> The Lovin My Bags products are great and smell good. I use some of their products for my bal bags as well. If you don't have any products yet, they have a nice kit for Chanel bags.


Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Yukerban

tutushopper said:


> I have and it works beautifully.  It's the same little jar that the delicate comes in, only in black color.


Would it be best to use Meltonian delicate shoe polish or Meltonian black for a vintage black lambskin Chanel. I am new to this. I am not sure which route to go. Would the black tint of the polish change the sheen of the purse? I am totally new to this product and would like to learn from other experiences. Should I stick to delicate until I need to add back black color into the purse?i noticed on the Meltonian site that the " neutral" should not be used on white or black.


----------



## tutushopper

Yukerban said:


> Would it be best to use Meltonian delicate shoe polish or Meltonian black for a vintage black lambskin Chanel. I am new to this. I am not sure which route to go. Would the black tint of the polish change the sheen of the purse? I am totally new to this product and would like to learn from other experiences. Should I stick to delicate until I need to add back black color into the purse?i noticed on the Meltonian site that the " neutral" should not be used on white or black.



The Meltonian delicate is the best to use for any color.  Yes, if you need to touch up the color in places (say corners or such), then a bit of the black on a black bag might come in handy.  I just use mainly the delicate.


----------



## MsLVinDC

tutushopper said:


> The Meltonian delicate is the best to use for any color.  Yes, if you need to touch up the color in places (say corners or such), then a bit of the black on a black bag might come in handy.  I just use mainly the delicate.




Which one because Yuker said the website does not advise neutral on black bags.


----------



## tutushopper

MsLVinDC said:


> Which one because Yuker said the website does not advise neutral on black bags.





tutushopper said:


> The Meltonian delicate is the best to use for any color.  Yes, if you need to touch up the color in places (say corners or such), then a bit of the black on a black bag might come in handy.  I just use mainly the delicate.



The Meltonian comes in small jars in colors (black, red, blue, green, yellow, brown, bordeaux, etc) as well as uncolored (natural and delicate). I use the little jar of uncolored called, "delicate."


----------



## Liewb

tutushopper said:


> The Meltonian comes in small jars in colors (black, red, blue, green, yellow, brown, bordeaux, etc) as well as uncolored (natural and delicate). I use the little jar of uncolored called, "delicate."




Thanks Tutu for sharing. It's very good infor


----------



## MsLVinDC

tutushopper said:


> The Meltonian comes in small jars in colors (black, red, blue, green, yellow, brown, bordeaux, etc) as well as uncolored (natural and delicate). I use the little jar of uncolored called, "delicate."




Okay, thanks!!


----------



## labellavita27

Just wanted to know if you buy your bag from say NM or Nordstroms and later on need maintenance on the bag can you just take it to a Chanel boutique or do you have to go through the store you purchased from?


----------



## coco345

tutushopper said:


> That one is actually recommended for suede type shoes or lambskin that's like the Uggs, not the finished lambskin that Chanel uses.



Hi Tutushopper,
I read through some of your posts in this thread and am wondering if you can help me.
I have a red lambskin Chanel and it got some dark color transfer staining. You recommended Meltonian. Do you use Meltonian to clean the bags or to treat them (like remove scratch)? I'm wondering what is your recommendation of what to use? Leather is in good condition, needs to be cleaned and then I guess treated somehow so that color transfer doesn't happen easily. 

Thank you SO much in advance!


----------



## tutushopper

coco345 said:


> Hi Tutushopper,
> I read through some of your posts in this thread and am wondering if you can help me.
> I have a red lambskin Chanel and it got some dark color transfer staining. You recommended Meltonian. Do you use Meltonian to clean the bags or to treat them (like remove scratch)? I'm wondering what is your recommendation of what to use? Leather is in good condition, needs to be cleaned and then I guess treated somehow so that color transfer doesn't happen easily.
> 
> Thank you SO much in advance!



I have indeed used Meltonian to clean a bag (the delicate cream in the jar I like the best, although I also have the lotion in the plastic bottle).  I just got back my vintage lamb white mini that I'd loaned out and it had denim transfer.  Two things saved me:  I told her to use makeup remover cloths to get most of it off, and then I conditioned and conditioned and conditioned that bag.  What was blue is now back to white (yay!).  As to treatment, I've just used up 1/2 of my bottle of Cadillac waterproofing spray on shoes and a pink bag.  I also bought Collonil, but I really love so far the Cadillac.  It dries super fast and doesn't change the color at all (no darkening; I tried it on navy, then red, then pink).  Once I clean the strap of the little white lamb, I'll waterproof it, too, so that it never gets blue again!  

I had never waterproofed a bag before, just used them for many years, then discovered this site and read all I could on leather care.  I read general threads, Chanel ones, and Hermes ones.  I took all of that info (and trust me, there's a ton) and compacted it into a box of products.  That box now has to go into a bigger box, as my arsenal of products grows.  I now will pretreat some of my bags (hello yellow lamb mini!), whereas I never did before.  If you decide to use any product, always test on an area that's not so visible, and let it dry to make sure it works for your bag.  I'm pretty well sold on Meltonian, Cadillac and Collonil brands and know what's in them and what's not.  I've used them on everything from lamb bags to my leather car seats.  I've also used some other products for calf, but that's another thread.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

tutushopper said:


> I have indeed used Meltonian to clean a bag (the delicate cream in the jar I like the best, although I also have the lotion in the plastic bottle).  I just got back my vintage lamb white mini that I'd loaned out and it had denim transfer.  Two things saved me:  I told her to use makeup remover cloths to get most of it off, and then I conditioned and conditioned and conditioned that bag.  What was blue is now back to white (yay!).  As to treatment, I've just used up 1/2 of my bottle of Cadillac waterproofing spray on shoes and a pink bag.  I also bought Collonil, but I really love so far the Cadillac.  It dries super fast and doesn't change the color at all (no darkening; I tried it on navy, then red, then pink).  Once I clean the strap of the little white lamb, I'll waterproof it, too, so that it never gets blue again!
> 
> I had never waterproofed a bag before, just used them for many years, then discovered this site and read all I could on leather care.  I read general threads, Chanel ones, and Hermes ones.  I took all of that info (and trust me, there's a ton) and compacted it into a box of products.  That box now has to go into a bigger box, as my arsenal of products grows.  I now will pretreat some of my bags (hello yellow lamb mini!), whereas I never did before.  If you decide to use any product, always test on an area that's not so visible, and let it dry to make sure it works for your bag.  I'm pretty well sold on Meltonian, Cadillac and Collonil brands and know what's in them and what's not.  I've used them on everything from lamb bags to my leather car seats.  I've also used some other products for calf, but that's another thread.



Hi tutu Can you share the exect name for the Cadillac water proof treatment you use on your lambskin bags??Do you know if you can use it on both lamb skin and calfskin??
Im going to order one right now
And the Meltonian is good for cleaning the back corret??


----------



## zaraha

tutushopper said:


> I have indeed used Meltonian to clean a bag (the delicate cream in the jar I like the best, although I also have the lotion in the plastic bottle).  I just got back my vintage lamb white mini that I'd loaned out and it had denim transfer.  Two things saved me:  I told her to use makeup remover cloths to get most of it off, and then I conditioned and conditioned and conditioned that bag.  What was blue is now back to white (yay!).  As to treatment, I've just used up 1/2 of my bottle of Cadillac waterproofing spray on shoes and a pink bag.  I also bought Collonil, but I really love so far the Cadillac.  It dries super fast and doesn't change the color at all (no darkening; I tried it on navy, then red, then pink).  Once I clean the strap of the little white lamb, I'll waterproof it, too, so that it never gets blue again!
> 
> 
> 
> I had never waterproofed a bag before, just used them for many years, then discovered this site and read all I could on leather care.  I read general threads, Chanel ones, and Hermes ones.  I took all of that info (and trust me, there's a ton) and compacted it into a box of products.  That box now has to go into a bigger box, as my arsenal of products grows.  I now will pretreat some of my bags (hello yellow lamb mini!), whereas I never did before.  If you decide to use any product, always test on an area that's not so visible, and let it dry to make sure it works for your bag.  I'm pretty well sold on Meltonian, Cadillac and Collonil brands and know what's in them and what's not.  I've used them on everything from lamb bags to my leather car seats.  I've also used some other products for calf, but that's another thread.




Hi tutu, I sprayed my yellow lambi with colloni spray, success : no dark spots from spray and dried up well.  I need to spray it few more times tho since I wore the bag with black coat to outing it did get some color transfers.  I'm not sure if waterproof spray helps against color transfers but it sure does help with water .  Ill post a pic next time I spray it, cuz Initially I got light headed with all the chemical in the bottle.


----------



## tutushopper

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Hi tutu Can you share the exect name for the Cadillac water proof treatment you use on your lambskin bags??Do you know if you can use it on both lamb skin and calfskin??
> Im going to order one right now
> And the Meltonian is good for cleaning the back corret??


Cadillac All Weather Shield.  Yes, I used it on a lambskin bag (will do more when I feel better), and on lamb shoes.  It didn't darken them at all.  You can use it on lamb, calf, suede, and nubuck. Safe for all colors.  


zaraha said:


> Hi tutu, I sprayed my yellow lambi with colloni spray, success : no dark spots from spray and dried up well.  I need to spray it few more times tho since I wore the bag with black coat to outing it did get some color transfers.  I'm not sure if waterproof spray helps against color transfers but it sure does help with water .  Ill post a pic next time I spray it, cuz Initially I got light headed with all the chemical in the bottle.


How many times did you spray it?  The can for Cadillac (the one I've used so far; have 3 Collonil waiting) said to do it twice with 30 minutes in between.  I'm going to spray the pink valentine mini 2 more times just to give it that extra oomph to try to resist any transfers.  Yes, the chemicals in the one I used were super strong, and I was outdoors but still inhaled some.  I used 1/2 the can on 3 pairs of shoes and 1 bag, so I need to put in another order ASAP.  I have a lot of shoes to do.  I'm sorry your bag got color transfer .  Did you get it out?  I was able to get the transfer out of my white vintage mini (yay).


----------



## Valentine2014

tutushopper said:


> I have indeed used Meltonian to clean a bag (the delicate cream in the jar I like the best, although I also have the lotion in the plastic bottle).  I just got back my vintage lamb white mini that I'd loaned out and it had denim transfer.  Two things saved me:  I told her to use makeup remover cloths to get most of it off, and then I conditioned and conditioned and conditioned that bag.  What was blue is now back to white (yay!).  As to treatment, I've just used up 1/2 of my bottle of Cadillac waterproofing spray on shoes and a pink bag.  I also bought Collonil, but I really love so far the Cadillac.  It dries super fast and doesn't change the color at all (no darkening; I tried it on navy, then red, then pink).  Once I clean the strap of the little white lamb, I'll waterproof it, too, so that it never gets blue again!
> 
> I had never waterproofed a bag before, just used them for many years, then discovered this site and read all I could on leather care.  I read general threads, Chanel ones, and Hermes ones.  I took all of that info (and trust me, there's a ton) and compacted it into a box of products.  That box now has to go into a bigger box, as my arsenal of products grows.  I now will pretreat some of my bags (hello yellow lamb mini!), whereas I never did before.  If you decide to use any product, always test on an area that's not so visible, and let it dry to make sure it works for your bag.  I'm pretty well sold on Meltonian, Cadillac and Collonil brands and know what's in them and what's not.  I've used them on everything from lamb bags to my leather car seats.  I've also used some other products for calf, but that's another thread.



I am sooooo happy for u that u managed to get rid of the color transfer on your white mini! YEAH!


----------



## zaraha

tutushopper said:


> Cadillac All Weather Shield.  Yes, I used it on a lambskin bag (will do more when I feel better), and on lamb shoes.  It didn't darken them at all.  You can use it on lamb, calf, suede, and nubuck. Safe for all colors.
> 
> 
> 
> How many times did you spray it?  The can for Cadillac (the one I've used so far; have 3 Collonil waiting) said to do it twice with 30 minutes in between.  I'm going to spray the pink valentine mini 2 more times just to give it that extra oomph to try to resist any transfers.  Yes, the chemicals in the one I used were super strong, and I was outdoors but still inhaled some.  I used 1/2 the can on 3 pairs of shoes and 1 bag, so I need to put in another order ASAP.  I have a lot of shoes to do.  I'm sorry your bag got color transfer .  Did you get it out?  I was able to get the transfer out of my white vintage mini (yay).




I only sprayed once, I was going to pass out lol so I stopped, Also I was so stupid to do it indoor lol.  
I will spray it 2 more times outdoor if the weather gets better here.  Color transfer was very minimal, only I can notice them so it's not bad, but I will spray 3 more times before I take her out next time. Do you have a pic of white mini?  Would love to see the spot where you removed stain, ( only when you feel fully recovered post it here)


----------



## tutushopper

Valentine2014 said:


> I am sooooo happy for u that u managed to get rid of the color transfer on your white mini! YEAH!


Thank you, me, too!  I ordered a black mini this morning early to loan out instead of my white!  I only figured that one out last night in the heat of a fever.  Yeah, this rainbow and being sick took my brain captive.  Maybe I'm a living dead zombie!


zaraha said:


> I only sprayed once, I was going to pass out lol so I stopped, Also I was so stupid to do it indoor lol.
> I will spray it 2 more times outdoor if the weather gets better here.  Color transfer was very minimal, only I can notice them so it's not bad, but I will spray 3 more times before I take her out next time. Do you have a pic of white mini?  Would love to see the spot where you removed stain, ( only when you feel fully recovered post it here)



Ohmy you sprayed that stuff indoors???  I'd have passed out from the fumes from the Cadillac one!  I highly recommend doing light colors twice initially (or more) as they recommend and then another two times after a day or so.  That's what I'm going to do on the V-day pink bag.  I'll post photos of the white mini before/after so you can see.


----------



## MsLVinDC

tutushopper said:


> Thank you, me, too!  I ordered a black mini this morning early to loan out instead of my white!  I only figured that one out last night in the heat of a fever.  Yeah, this rainbow and being sick took my brain captive.  Maybe I'm a living dead zombie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohmy you sprayed that stuff indoors???  I'd have passed out from the fumes from the Cadillac one!  I highly recommend doing light colors twice initially (or more) as they recommend and then another two times after a day or so.  That's what I'm going to do on the V-day pink bag.  I'll post photos of the white mini before/after so you can see.




Where did you find the black mini? &#128525;


----------



## tutushopper

MsLVinDC said:


> Where did you find the black mini? &#65533;&#65533;



On that one I got really lucky, because I didn't realize I "needed" one until late last night.  I'd seen a few around and sent the info along to others because I wasn't looking for one.  Well, last night I did come to this realization.  Perused *bay...ohmy.  That wasn't going to happen.  Looked at resellers.  Then this morning, made a call and found one at Saks.  Then a few hours later, heard about another one that I passed on the info for to others.  So it was just kinda dumb luck.  Dumb that I didn't figure it out until late last night (and was looking at many used alternatives) and lucky that the store I called just happened to have one in.  It wasn't the only one I don't think, but it was a black one and I "needed" that so my vintage white will stay white and home with me.  Long story for short answer.  I'm still sick.


----------



## tutushopper

zaraha said:


> Do you have a pic of white mini?  Would love to see the spot where you removed stain, ( only when you feel fully recovered post it here)



So here are the before and after (still not done yet, especially the straps) of the bag.  You can see classic jeans transfer on the before photo and after it's pretty much gone.  The leather was also super dry, so I had to condition, clean, condition, clean, etc.  I'm debating whether to do the straps myself (takes forever) or take them to Chanel for new ones (leather only; the metal is absolutely stunning for a 1 series bag).  

Please note the before was under different lighting conditions, so that's there but you can clearly see all that blue.  I was heartsick.


----------



## Tuymiu

tutushopper said:


> So here are the before and after (still not done yet, especially the straps) of the bag.  You can see classic jeans transfer on the before photo and after it's pretty much gone.  The leather was also super dry, so I had to condition, clean, condition, clean, etc.  I'm debating whether to do the straps myself (takes forever) or take them to Chanel for new ones (leather only; the metal is absolutely stunning for a 1 series bag).
> 
> 
> 
> Please note the before was under different lighting conditions, so that's there but you can clearly see all that blue.  I was heartsick.




Wow!  You did an amazing job on your bag.  It looks great now.


----------



## Scarlett1013

tutushopper said:


> So here are the before and after (still not done yet, especially the straps) of the bag.  You can see classic jeans transfer on the before photo and after it's pretty much gone.  The leather was also super dry, so I had to condition, clean, condition, clean, etc.  I'm debating whether to do the straps myself (takes forever) or take them to Chanel for new ones (leather only; the metal is absolutely stunning for a 1 series bag).
> 
> 
> 
> Please note the before was under different lighting conditions, so that's there but you can clearly see all that blue.  I was heartsick.




Wow!!!! Fabulous job Tutu! It looks amazing &#128522; I also wanted to send well wishes your way! The forum is just not the same w/out you.&#128151;


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

tutushopper said:


> Cadillac All Weather Shield.  Yes, I used it on a lambskin bag (will do more when I feel better), and on lamb shoes.  It didn't darken them at all.  You can use it on lamb, calf, suede, and nubuck. Safe for all colors.
> 
> Thank you..Im going to order it rit now..So you ladies used the Melotonine for clean and condition the bag??er..How many do i have to get total lol..Im just going to get everything once..
> How many times did you spray it?  The can for Cadillac (the one I've used so far; have 3 Collonil waiting) said to do it twice with 30 minutes in between.  I'm going to spray the pink valentine mini 2 more times just to give it that extra oomph to try to resist any transfers.  Yes, the chemicals in the one I used were super strong, and I was outdoors but still inhaled some.  I used 1/2 the can on 3 pairs of shoes and 1 bag, so I need to put in another order ASAP.  I have a lot of shoes to do.  I'm sorry your bag got color transfer .  Did you get it out?  I was able to get the transfer out of my white vintage mini (yay).


Thank you..TUTU Im going to order it rit now..So you ladies used the Melotonine for clean and condition the bag??er..How many do i have to get total lol..Im just going to get everything once..


----------



## zaraha

tutushopper said:


> So here are the before and after (still not done yet, especially the straps) of the bag.  You can see classic jeans transfer on the before photo and after it's pretty much gone.  The leather was also super dry, so I had to condition, clean, condition, clean, etc.  I'm debating whether to do the straps myself (takes forever) or take them to Chanel for new ones (leather only; the metal is absolutely stunning for a 1 series bag).
> 
> 
> 
> Please note the before was under different lighting conditions, so that's there but you can clearly see all that blue.  I was heartsick.




This is amazing results!!! Could you tell me all the products used on this? Exact names to condition and clean it? I should not be afraid of whites anymore


----------



## zaraha

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Thank you..TUTU Im going to order it rit now..So you ladies used the Melotonine for clean and condition the bag??er..How many do i have to get total lol..Im just going to get everything once..




Lol, just follow directions on the bottles, unlike dumb myself spray them indoors and get high lol


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

zaraha said:


> Lol, just follow directions on the bottles, unlike dumb myself spray them indoors and get high lol



Do you pretreat bags before you use it?of it for used bags i have to use sth to clean n condition it first?i was planning to sell my beige boy cuz im afraid of color transfer n get it dirty.. with all these i might be able to keep it yah!&#128541;


----------



## zaraha

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Do you pretreat bags before you use it?of it for used bags i have to use sth to clean n condition it first?i was planning to sell my beige boy cuz im afraid of color transfer n get it dirty.. with all these i might be able to keep it yah!&#128541;




No I haven't done any pretreat before lol, this is my first time spraying a lamb bag


----------



## Valentine2014

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Do you pretreat bags before you use it?of it for used bags i have to use sth to clean n condition it first?i was planning to sell my beige boy cuz im afraid of color transfer n get it dirty.. with all these i might be able to keep it yah!&#128541;



I always pretreat all my bags with Collonil waterstop spray. 

Here's the results of my pretreatment to my V Flap which is lambskin. If u have a used bag, it is better to clean it first.

http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?p=26156938

If u have a used bag, it is better to clean it first.


----------



## Valentine2014

I would suggest that you check out the Collonil website and watch the videos before making your decision to buy it and it also tells you how and when to use the products. 
http://www.collonil.com/en/materials_smoothleather/#Waterproofing

 Collonil Waterstop spray is easy to use, it has UV protection, & I can also spray on the inside of the bag if it's a fabric like the GST.

The description of the product says: Heavy-duty waterproofing spray. Optimum protection for all smooth leathers, suede and high-tech materials. Achieves optimum water protection and acts against deeply embedded dirt. Prevents the development of snow and water stains.

On the video here: http://www.collonil.com/en/materials_smoothleather/, she shows how it protects against oil, wine, and dirt mixed with water.


----------



## hedgwin99

tutushopper said:


> So here are the before and after (still not done yet, especially the straps) of the bag.  You can see classic jeans transfer on the before photo and after it's pretty much gone.  The leather was also super dry, so I had to condition, clean, condition, clean, etc.  I'm debating whether to do the straps myself (takes forever) or take them to Chanel for new ones (leather only; the metal is absolutely stunning for a 1 series bag).
> 
> 
> 
> Please note the before was under different lighting conditions, so that's there but you can clearly see all that blue.  I was heartsick.




Wow!! Great job tutu!! It's white and no more stain!! I hope whoever borrows your bag apologized with a replacement Chanel or take you out to a five star resturant!!


----------



## divababe

You did wonders and saved your bag!!! I would've cried if someone did that to my bag! 

Now just need to get ask my products and work on my lambskin babies! 



tutushopper said:


> So here are the before and after (still not done yet, especially the straps) of the bag.  You can see classic jeans transfer on the before photo and after it's pretty much gone.  The leather was also super dry, so I had to condition, clean, condition, clean, etc.  I'm debating whether to do the straps myself (takes forever) or take them to Chanel for new ones (leather only; the metal is absolutely stunning for a 1 series bag).
> 
> Please note the before was under different lighting conditions, so that's there but you can clearly see all that blue.  I was heartsick.


----------



## tutushopper

Tuymiu said:


> Wow!  You did an amazing job on your bag.  It looks great now.


Thank you.  It's still a work in progress.  The straps look horrid.


Scarlett1013 said:


> Wow!!!! Fabulous job Tutu! It looks amazing &#55357;&#56842; I also wanted to send well wishes your way! The forum is just not the same w/out you.&#55357;&#56471;


Thank you so much!  you are so sweet!


sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Thank you..TUTU Im going to order it rit now..So you ladies used the Melotonine for clean and condition the bag??er..How many do i have to get total lol..Im just going to get everything once..


It depends on how many things you are going to treat.  I got 4 pairs of shoes (sprayed the recommended twice half hour apart) and a bag sprayed double that and have some left in the can.  I'm going to order a lot more.  


zaraha said:


> This is amazing results!!! Could you tell me all the products used on this? Exact names to condition and clean it? I should not be afraid of whites anymore


So the first thing used by the person who got the transfer (as they had no leather products on hand, and color transfer is not good to just sit) were CVS makeup remover sheets, the kind that pop up out of the plastic container.  Then they shipped the bag to me.  I started with Meltonian delicate in the jar.  I may have run over it with some lotion, but I don't think so.  Then more Meltonian delicate.  Then I used some Meltonian in white (yes, colored polish).  Then more coats of Meltonian delicate (the leather was quite dry, so it really soaked this stuff up).  Then a bit more white, then a lot more delicate.  I'm still not done so it will have much more delicate put onto it and the straps I haven't decided as they are really yucky and it's a pain as it's doing every little bit between the gold metal.  So I'm thinking whether to send to Chanel for doing (which might result in them wanting to dye the whole thing if their white straps don't match my white bag), or to do myself.  I'll figure it out when I'm feeling better.


hedgwin99 said:


> Wow!! Great job tutu!! It's white and no more stain!! I hope whoever borrows your bag apologized with a replacement Chanel or take you out to a five star resturant!!


Thank you!  I'm not going to loan this out again; it's why I just bought a black mini.  Who takes a white Chanel bag to Disneyland with dark jeans on??  LOL.


divababe said:


> You did wonders and saved your bag!!! I would've cried if someone did that to my bag!
> 
> Now just need to get ask my products and work on my lambskin babies!


Indeed!  You really can fix a lot of issues without having to send to Chanel.  I wasn't happy, but crying wouldn't have fixed it, so I just went into "fix it" mode with them over the phone and then once I got the bag in my hands.


----------



## tutushopper

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Do you pretreat bags before you use it?of it for used bags i have to use sth to clean n condition it first?i was planning to sell my beige boy cuz im afraid of color transfer n get it dirty.. with all these i might be able to keep it yah!&#55357;&#56861;





zaraha said:


> No I haven't done any pretreat before lol, this is my first time spraying a lamb bag



It's my first time, too, but hopefully it will help some with issues.  It says to start with a clean bag, so you'd want to clean/condition before you spray it if you've used the bag.  For a brand new one, you can just spray away.  You might want to test in an inconspicuous area.  I tested it out on shoes first, then just went full in and did shoes and bag.


----------



## divababe

Please help me with my shopping list below!!!

1. Meltonian delicate cream - for clean and condition. How much will a small jar last (like how many bags)?

2. Cadillac all weather shield spray - for pre-treating waterproofing. How much will a can last? 

3. Cadillac boot & shoe care conditioner - for conditioning. How much will a bottle last?

4. Collonil - I have most questions regarding their products because there are 3 series that look like good fit for Chanel: classic, nano and 1909. Each of these series also have cleaner, conditioner and waterproofing. What to do here? 

5. Cotton cloth - to use for cleaning and buffing. I've also read that microfiber cloth would be good, what are your thoughts?

6. A mask - yes, going to get one even for outdoors so that I don't pass out! 

Did I miss anything? Going to treat my light color Chanel lambskin babies!!!


----------



## tutushopper

divababe said:


> Please help me with my shopping list below!!!
> 
> 1. Meltonian delicate cream - for clean and condition. How much will a small jar last (like how many bags)?
> *My first jar lasted me about a year.  Now that I'm really even more into treating leather, I'm sure my second won't last that long.  But remember, you just use a tiny bit on the cloth; a little goes a long way.*
> 2. Cadillac all weather shield spray - for pre-treating waterproofing. How much will a can last?
> *Well, I did 4 pairs of shoes and a bag (did the bag double) and there's probably about 1/4 of the can left.  I sprayed all sides of the shoes including the bottoms.  So it depends on what you are treating as to how long it lasts, plus how accurate you are with the spraying.  I don't recommend using this indoors.  It's quite volatile and I'm sure that's not good to breathe!*
> 3. Cadillac boot & shoe care conditioner - for conditioning. How much will a bottle last?
> *Again, this depends on how much you are using and how many things you use it on.  I even took some and did my leather car seats.  So start with one and see how often you are using it.*
> 4. Collonil - I have most questions regarding their products because there are 3 series that look like good fit for Chanel: classic, nano and 1909. Each of these series also have cleaner, conditioner and waterproofing. What to do here?
> *I was puzzled initially by all of those, too.  I ended up getting the gel (in a pump bottle) and then the spray in a can all in the regular and then I got one can of the nano.  I've not used them yet (ask me in a few weeks), so I can't say how long they will last, but on that one I thought ahead and bought 3 cans of the waterstop spray.*
> 5. Cotton cloth - to use for cleaning and buffing. I've also read that microfiber cloth would be good, what are your thoughts?
> * I took some cotton t-shirts and cut them up into squares.  They were white, so I got quite a few squares from one shirt.  Cotton is usually recommended for eye glasses as it's really not abrasive, so that's what I had and went with.*
> 6. A mask - yes, going to get one even for outdoors so that I don't pass out!
> *Not really necessary for anything other than the spray, but I don't use one but I do try not to inhale the stuff.  It helps to check the direction the wind (even a gentle one) is heading and stand upwind.*
> Did I miss anything? Going to treat my light color Chanel lambskin babies!!!


*Just remember to test in an inconspicuous area first and let that dry before doing a whole bag.  I'd also recommend trying it first on another item before diving into Chanel.  I did every calf and lamb wallet in sight when I first got my Meltonian products in about a year or two ago.  Have fun with it!*

Sorry the pink is so bright!  I just wanted to answer the questions as you asked them and made it pink but wow that's hard on the eyes!


----------



## divababe

tutushopper said:


> *Just remember to test in an inconspicuous area first and let that dry before doing a whole bag.  I'd also recommend trying it first on another item before diving into Chanel.  I did every calf and lamb wallet in sight when I first got my Meltonian products in about a year or two ago.  Have fun with it!*
> 
> Sorry the pink is so bright!  I just wanted to answer the questions as you asked them and made it pink but wow that's hard on the eyes!


 
:urock:*pink reflects my mood today! Just got my fuchsia patent mini!!! Can't wait to get home to open it and send some pics!!!! *

*I will get one of each so that I have enough to treat my shoes and bags and get to try different products on various items to see the results. I only have LV and Chanel purses. LVs have been pretty care free that I don't do much to them. I might pre-treat my W PM though. However, I do have CL and JChoo shoes that I can treat first to test it out and perfect my method! *

*I will definitely take plenty of pics as I go! Thank you again!!!*


----------



## tutushopper

divababe said:


> :urock:*pink reflects my mood today! Just got my fuchsia patent mini!!! Can't wait to get home to open it and send some pics!!!! *
> 
> *I will get one of each so that I have enough to treat my shoes and bags and get to try different products on various items to see the results. I only have LV and Chanel purses. LVs have been pretty care free that I don't do much to them. I might pre-treat my W PM though. However, I do have CL and JChoo shoes that I can treat first to test it out and perfect my method! *
> 
> *I will definitely take plenty of pics as I go! Thank you again!!!*



You are very welcome (and I love fuchsia, too, but when I looked at the reply I was eye shocked!).  Do try on your older or less costly shoes first, and this is NOT a treatment for patent leathers.  You can use the products on calf and lamb, though, so have fun!  I did every wallet, coin case, etc. that I could find when I first got the Meltonian family of products, and had fun with it.  It's relaxing and beats watching TV on your down time.  I'd probably not do anything with the LV canvas, as that may already be pre-treated?  I don't know as I don't own any.  But do try it on things you know are calf and then lamb.  You'll soon be a leather expert after reading up and using these products!  I read every post docride had made, as well as all posts in the general maintenance threads and here before I dove in.  It's a lot of reading, and it took me a while, but it was well worth it.  I have another arsenal of products for calf that I use thanks to docride and others.


----------



## divababe

I started reading docride's in the H forum! It's too bad that she's not allowed to post about all leather care in the H forum (only H leathers only). I got some good information from earlier posts that she wrote about other brands though.

The only calf I have are my caviar leathers (I think). I do have leather jackets that I can play with! I never really asked about what leather my shoes are or even some of my leather clothing items!!! 

Thanks for reminding me about LV being pre-treated. I have to check and ask about the W. I am very excited!!!



tutushopper said:


> You are very welcome (and I love fuchsia, too, but when I looked at the reply I was eye shocked!).  Do try on your older or less costly shoes first, and this is NOT a treatment for patent leathers.  You can use the products on calf and lamb, though, so have fun!  I did every wallet, coin case, etc. that I could find when I first got the Meltonian family of products, and had fun with it.  It's relaxing and beats watching TV on your down time.  I'd probably not do anything with the LV canvas, as that may already be pre-treated?  I don't know as I don't own any.  But do try it on things you know are calf and then lamb.  You'll soon be a leather expert after reading up and using these products!  I read every post docride had made, as well as all posts in the general maintenance threads and here before I dove in.  It's a lot of reading, and it took me a while, but it was well worth it.  I have another arsenal of products for calf that I use thanks to docride and others.


----------



## zaraha

tutushopper said:


> So here are the before and after (still not done yet, especially the straps) of the bag.  You can see classic jeans transfer on the before photo and after it's pretty much gone.  The leather was also super dry, so I had to condition, clean, condition, clean, etc.  I'm debating whether to do the straps myself (takes forever) or take them to Chanel for new ones (leather only; the metal is absolutely stunning for a 1 series bag).
> 
> 
> 
> Please note the before was under different lighting conditions, so that's there but you can clearly see all that blue.  I was heartsick.




Tutu, even though you done a wonderful job cleaning bag, it must be lot of hard work specially chain part.  You may have to unstitching and clean it and then put it back together. I'm thinking why not take it to your trusted cobbler to do the chain section or perhaps the entire bag. It is a lovely bag and given it's age it truly shows you have given it a lot of love.  Btw: I love your white mini


----------



## tutushopper

zaraha said:


> Tutu, even though you done a wonderful job cleaning bag, it must be lot of hard work specially chain part.  You may have to unstitching and clean it and then put it back together. I'm thinking why not take it to your trusted cobbler to do the chain section or perhaps the entire bag. It is a lovely bag and given it's age it truly shows you have given it a lot of love.  Btw: I love your white mini



It is a lot of work to do the chain; I've done it before little section by section (I've never taken out the leather from the chain...that would be too easy lol), but yes, I'm definitely mulling over taking it into a cobbler or Chanel for the straps.  I know they'd probably end up wanting to do the whole bag to match, so it would be like a full rehab only not changing any of the metal parts out (they are as shiny as the day it was made).  Hmmmm now that I look at it, I could actually unstitch it...I'll decide tomorrow if I want to do that but it surely would be a lot less pain than doing it bit by bit!  Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## calflu

I just want to share my experience  with using both Colonil and Apple guard water proof spray on different lamb skin bags.

Both do their jobs well to water prove the bags. But after applying apple guard, the texture change a bit so the lamb or soft calf is not as delicate and soft. However, with Colonil spray, the lamb skin flap is still as soft as the day it came to me.


----------



## hedgwin99

calflu said:


> I just want to share my experience  with using both Colonil and Apple guard water proof spray on different lamb skin bags.
> 
> Both do their jobs well to water prove the bags. But after applying apple guard, the texture change a bit so the lamb or soft calf is not as delicate and soft. However, with Colonil spray, the lamb skin flap is still as soft as the day it came to me.




Great! Good to know. I'm going to buy Colonil spry to waterproof my lambskin boy


----------



## Mondrianum

Hi ladies, my black jumbo lambskin flap started to develop scuffs on the trim of the back pocket I guess because it's rubbing against the clothing. Is it normal wear for these bags and is there anything to do to prevent it? Thanks for your help


----------



## Miss60s

hedgwin99 said:


> Great! Good to know. I'm going to buy Colonil spry to waterproof my lambskin boy




Collonil is also what Mulberry reccommend fot their bags


----------



## zaraha

Ok ladies, I want to share my experience today.   so I sprayed my lambi with 3 coats or so, although ( I think my bottle nearly finished lol).  Here's pic from start to end, once bag dried up it didn't leave any marks nor did I noticed any discoloring ( please see last pic).  Everything went back to they way as I just bought it.  Please use the spray at your own risk and always test small section first.   With this note, I'm not sure if color trans. still would happen but I know its def. water proofed lol.  HTH


----------



## divababe

Yay! Thanks for sharing! I got two of my products so far and will try once I get everything, but it's good confirmation! Have you notice any texture changes? Still soft and puffy? 

Please give us an update after a few uses!!! 



zaraha said:


> Ok ladies, I want to share my experience today.   so I sprayed my lambi with 3 coats or so, although ( I think my bottle nearly finished lol).  Here's pic from start to end, once bag dried up it didn't leave any marks nor did I noticed any discoloring ( please see last pic).  Everything went back to they way as I just bought it.  Please use the spray at your own risk and always test small section first.   With this note, I'm not sure if color trans. still would happen but I know its def. water proofed lol.  HTH
> 
> View attachment 2573222
> 
> View attachment 2573223
> 
> View attachment 2573224
> 
> View attachment 2573226
> 
> View attachment 2573232


----------



## MsLVinDC

Zaraha your yellow classic flap is sick!!! You are one lucky girl!!

App wouldn't let me quote u. &#128542; I'm so sick of these issues with this app.


----------



## tutushopper

zaraha said:


> Ok ladies, I want to share my experience today.   so I sprayed my lambi with 3 coats or so, although ( I think my bottle nearly finished lol).  Here's pic from start to end, once bag dried up it didn't leave any marks nor did I noticed any discoloring ( please see last pic).  Everything went back to they way as I just bought it.  Please use the spray at your own risk and always test small section first.   With this note, I'm not sure if color trans. still would happen but I know its def. water proofed lol.  HTH


This just makes me crave the M/L even more!  Thanks for the photos and update on your mellow yellow bag!


divababe said:


> Yay! Thanks for sharing! I got two of my products so far and will try once I get everything, but it's good confirmation! Have you notice any texture changes? Still soft and puffy?
> 
> Please give us an update after a few uses!!!


I'll give you a response to mine.  I started with the Cadillac All Weather Shield--10.5 oz can (which I used up completely, so will be going on to the Collonil--4.6 oz can and will be ordering more of both) on several pairs of shoes and two bags.  I did the pink mini V-day bag two sets (you are supposed to spray it once, then 30 minutes later, spray again; I did that twice), then on top of that, added the Collonil Nano Complete just for good measure.  No change in feel of the bag whatsoever.  

I also did my yellow mini (just the regular twice as recommended 30 mins. apart), and it also had no change in feel of the lambskin.  Both bags are soft, puffy, and you know as much as I love lambskin, I'd have noticed.  Also no change in color or texture to any of the shoes I did, and they ranged from red to yellow to navy and some others I forget now.  It's fast, easy, and I just want to add to do this outside (the fumes aren't something you'd want inside).  

For someone who only conditioned bags before, I'm pretty sold.  I'll be doing all of my light colored non-patent shoes and bags from now on.  Do notice that you have to reapply these products periodically.  Some absorb into the leather and others form a coat on the top of the leather (which is why I did that pink one with two products).  

Have fun!  My leather care box has gone from small to medium to huge now!


----------



## divababe

Thanks tutu! You got your yellow mini? Yay, congrats! 

I received only two products I ordered so far! I got one collonil patent product and hunting the other one with my local cobbler who is an authorized seller. I am going to tey that on my patent!!! 

Once I get all my products, I am starting with all my shoes and then my bags! I have some well used shoes that I love and never did anything to treat them except sending then off. We are moving so was planning to donate these older babies, but this thread have me ideas!  It's great that I learn how to care for them! It's hard for me to find shoes that fit me well and pretty! Hehe..I am beyond excited and can't wait to get all my products. I have to order from various places to get everything I want minus the patent product that I can't find online! 

Then I am going to have a party with my shoes and bags! 



tutushopper said:


> This just makes me crave the M/L even more!  Thanks for the photos and update on your mellow yellow bag!
> 
> I'll give you a response to mine.  I started with the Cadillac All Weather Shield--10.5 oz can (which I used up completely, so will be going on to the Collonil--4.6 oz can and will be ordering more of both) on several pairs of shoes and two bags.  I did the pink mini V-day bag two sets (you are supposed to spray it once, then 30 minutes later, spray again; I did that twice), then on top of that, added the Collonil Nano Complete just for good measure.  No change in feel of the bag whatsoever.
> 
> I also did my yellow mini (just the regular twice as recommended 30 mins. apart), and it also had no change in feel of the lambskin.  Both bags are soft, puffy, and you know as much as I love lambskin, I'd have noticed.  Also no change in color or texture to any of the shoes I did, and they ranged from red to yellow to navy and some others I forget now.  It's fast, easy, and I just want to add to do this outside (the fumes aren't something you'd want inside).
> 
> For someone who only conditioned bags before, I'm pretty sold.  I'll be doing all of my light colored non-patent shoes and bags from now on.  Do notice that you have to reapply these products periodically.  Some absorb into the leather and others form a coat on the top of the leather (which is why I did that pink one with two products).
> 
> Have fun!  My leather care box has gone from small to medium to huge now!


----------



## Liewb

zaraha said:


> Ok ladies, I want to share my experience today.   so I sprayed my lambi with 3 coats or so, although ( I think my bottle nearly finished lol).  Here's pic from start to end, once bag dried up it didn't leave any marks nor did I noticed any discoloring ( please see last pic).  Everything went back to they way as I just bought it.  Please use the spray at your own risk and always test small section first.   With this note, I'm not sure if color trans. still would happen but I know its def. water proofed lol.  HTH
> 
> Thanks for the pics! I just got a few bottles of Collonil too & now feel pretty good abt trying it out this weekend. Hopefully the weather will hold up & I'll be able to do it outdoor.


----------



## Liewb

Hmmm strange that my quote didn't work


----------



## tutushopper

Liewb said:


> Thanks for the pics! I just got a few bottles of Collonil too & now feel pretty good abt trying it out this weekend. Hopefully the weather will hold up & I'll be able to do it outdoor.


Just do be careful and do use it outdoors.  The fumes are not something you want to be breathing.


----------



## divababe

I AM BEYONG EXICTED!!! I got all of my products today (except one that I haven't been able to find yet).
I haven't used them on any Chanel bags yet, but I tried quite a few products on 3 pairs of CL shoes and one pair of Chloe shoes tonight.

Here's what I did:


#1. CL regular black leather flats - I used collonil clean and care to clean the inside and outside. Then I used meltonian delicate cream to condition. I went through it once since they don't look too bad to me and want to take it a bit easy first time around. After they dried, I sprayed with meltonia water & stain protector. 

#2 Chloe regular cream leather flats - I also used collonil clean and care to clean the inside and outside. Then I used Cadillac boot & shoe care leather conditioner to condition. I also went through it only once. Then I sprayed with Cadillac leather and stain protector. 

 Please use these spray *outside*! They do have a strong smell (especially the Cadillac products). I did the pair with Cadillac first, and I can't really smell the Meltonian after that. I think the Cadillac seems to have stronger smell than the Meltonian. I have to admit that I am very happy with the Collonil clean & care, it seems to do a good job cleaning these two pairs of shoes.

 Then the next two pairs are CL patent leather shoes (one pair is a blush nude and the other is a beige nude). The blush nude (#3) is my ALL TIME favorite!!! However, they are quite old and definitely need some care. I read about the Collonil lack polisy imitation leather cleaner on their website and thought "heck, why not"? These shoes are old and I can't possibly do more damage than what I already did! Hehehe I just followed the instructions on the bottle and it did clean up my patent well. It didn't get all of the color transfer that I previously had out, but I see that my patent are moisturized and cleaned after applying once. Because the blush nude looked good after using that, I thought, why not try it on my new beige nude patent as well? I did the same thing to the beige patent (#4) and personally believe the product actually made them shinier and my shoes look happy!!! 

 Overall, I am very happy with the products I tried so far. The collonil products have a pleasant smell (not heavy to me, very light). I ordered a couple other items that I haven't tried yet, but will give updates when I do. I am letting the shoes dry overnight and will give another update tomorrow to make sure no damages done! If all goes well, I will use them on my Chanel bags this weekend! Woohoo! I can hardly wait and THANK YOU ALL so much for teaching me how to care for my leather goods!


----------



## zaraha

Hi divababe  yeahhh so happy for ya, now could you post pic of your nude blush CL? And few others you did leather care? Would love to see them.


----------



## zaraha

@tutu, so happy you did your bags too, I didn't know you got V flap.  I wouldn't mind trading my yellow m/l to your yellow mini


----------



## tutushopper

zaraha said:


> @tutu, so happy you did your bags too, I didn't know you got V flap.  I wouldn't mind trading my yellow m/l to your yellow mini



Leather care is fun!  

Oh how I wish those M/L bags in lamb would have found their way across the pond...yellow, orange, turquoise...and my shoes!  Yes, I got the v-day bag in pretty pink.  I have a few things I've to reveal in my big "rainbow reveal."


----------



## georgiegirl27

tutushopper said:


> Leather care is fun!
> 
> Oh how I wish those M/L bags in lamb would have found their way across the pond...yellow, orange, turquoise...and my shoes!  Yes, I got the v-day bag in pretty pink.  I have a few things I've to reveal in my big "rainbow reveal."


Oooooh, exciting!   x


----------



## Liewb

tutushopper said:


> Just do be careful and do use it outdoors.  The fumes are not something you want to be breathing.




Tutu, thanks for reminding me! It's been raining and I was thinking of doing indoor, maybe I'll wait for sunny days lol


----------



## georgiegirl27

Liewb said:


> Tutu, thanks for reminding me! It's been raining and I was thinking of doing indoor, maybe I'll wait for sunny days lol


Definitely wait for a drier day so you can do it outside, otherwise tutu and I will have to come racing over to revive you from the fumes - and I don't really do racing these days - well not on foot anyway&#8230;. lol  x


----------



## hedgwin99

tutushopper said:


> Leather care is fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how I wish those M/L bags in lamb would have found their way across the pond...yellow, orange, turquoise...and my shoes!  Yes, I got the v-day bag in pretty pink.  I have a few things I've to reveal in my big "rainbow reveal."




When is your revel?? I bet it's gonna be epic !! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Valentine2014

hedgwin99 said:


> When is your revel?? I bet it's gonna be epic !! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



I am also looking forward to tutu's reveal!


----------



## tutushopper

Liewb said:


> Tutu, thanks for reminding me! It's been raining and I was thinking of doing indoor, maybe I'll wait for sunny days lol



Yes, please do wait until you can spray it outside.  You can bring them in to dry during the 30 minutes between coats (I did), but need to spray it outside (so sunny days aren't needed, just no raining where you'll be using the product)!  Trust me, when you smell the fumes you'll see why!


----------



## tutushopper

hedgwin99 said:


> When is your revel?? I bet it's gonna be epic !! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;





Valentine2014 said:


> I am also looking forward to tutu's reveal!



I've got a few last pieces to get into place, and then it's game on.  To be followed quite quickly by a one way golden ticket to île d'interdiction.


----------



## Scarlett1013

tutushopper said:


> I've got a few last pieces to get into place, and then it's game on.  To be followed quite quickly by a one way golden ticket to île d'interdiction.




Anxiously awaiting your reveal as well!! &#128525;


----------



## tutushopper

Scarlett1013 said:


> Anxiously awaiting your reveal as well!! &#128525;



Me, too, other than the hauling out of the boxes part!


----------



## divababe

zaraha said:


> Hi divababe  yeahhh so happy for ya, now could you post pic of your nude blush CL? And few others you did leather care? Would love to see them.



Here's a pic of the blush nude after two coats of treatment and I am very pleased with the results. (Sorry for the mess in the background,  we are moving!) As you can tell from the inside (insole) that this pair has been loved for years! The collonil patent product that I got does work on the patent! It made the newer dirt and color transfers disappeared and made the patent brighter! I waited a day to do another coat and saw even better results. I did polish the shoes after it was dry and it's so shiny! 

I will do a comparison on all three colors of my CL patent nudes after I apply the product. Then I am going to move onto my patent Chanel!


----------



## zaraha

divababe said:


> Here's a pic of the blush nude after two coats of treatment and I am very pleased with the results. (Sorry for the mess in the background,  we are moving!) As you can tell from the inside (insole) that this pair has been loved for years! The collonil patent product that I got does work on the patent! It made the newer dirt and color transfers disappeared and made the patent brighter! I waited a day to do another coat and saw even better results. I did polish the shoes after it was dry and it's so shiny!
> 
> I will do a comparison on all three colors of my CL patent nudes after I apply the product. Then I am going to move onto my patent Chanel!




Wow thanks for pic! I'm starting to love love colloni products.  Your shoes well loved.  I also love blush color.  You done great job!!!


----------



## georgiegirl27

divababe said:


> Here's a pic of the blush nude after two coats of treatment and I am very pleased with the results. (Sorry for the mess in the background,  we are moving!) As you can tell from the inside (insole) that this pair has been loved for years! The collonil patent product that I got does work on the patent! It made the newer dirt and color transfers disappeared and made the patent brighter! I waited a day to do another coat and saw even better results. I did polish the shoes after it was dry and it's so shiny!
> 
> I will do a comparison on all three colors of my CL patent nudes after I apply the product. Then I am going to move onto my patent Chanel!


So far so good!  ) x


----------



## divababe

zaraha said:


> Wow thanks for pic! I'm starting to love love colloni products.  Your shoes well loved.  I also love blush color.  You done great job!!!



It's hard to let them go without a replacement!!! They've traveled the world with me. It is my most favorite pair. I am so glad I found a way to clean and condition them! Will do more pics later. 

I also agree with you that the collonil products are awesome and they don't have that awful smell either.


----------



## Nansen

Hi Ladies 
So I bought a chanel a couple of months ago. It's from the 80's or 90's so the color has fadded a bit so I wondered if I Could use colonil creme de Lux on it? Or is that a no go??

Thanks for your help!

Xo Nanna


----------



## smittens

Hi,
Just got this metallic boy in gold/silver.
It is so soft and delicate, i wonder whats the best way to protect/treat it.
im not sure if its calf or lamb but it feels like lamb but with an almost velvety feel.
Anyone with any advice? i have apple garde and conditioner but not sure if i should put them on this.


----------



## georgiegirl27

divababe said:


> It's hard to let them go without a replacement!!! They've traveled the world with me. It is my most favorite pair. I am so glad I found a way to clean and condition them! Will do more pics later.
> 
> I also agree with you that the collonil products are awesome and they don't have that awful smell either.


I love the thought of shoes that have travelled the world with us&#8230;   I love new bags and new styles of course, but I also love my vintage bags for exactly the same reason - some of them they have lived through life and its ups and downs with me  x


----------



## georgiegirl27

smittens said:


> Hi,
> Just got this metallic boy in gold/silver.
> It is so soft and delicate, i wonder whats the best way to protect/treat it.
> im not sure if its calf or lamb but it feels like lamb but with an almost velvety feel.
> Anyone with any advice? i have apple garde and conditioner but not sure if i should put them on this.


That's a very lovely trio pic!  I am not sure I would want to do anything to any of them apart from perhaps protect them against the weather - see previous posts, there is EXCELLENT advice on this thread!)   x


----------



## tutushopper

smittens said:


> Hi,
> Just got this metallic boy in gold/silver.
> It is so soft and delicate, i wonder whats the best way to protect/treat it.
> im not sure if its calf or lamb but it feels like lamb but with an almost velvety feel.
> Anyone with any advice? i have apple garde and conditioner but not sure if i should put them on this.



I've not used apple garde so I can't help you with that.  I'd do a bit of research before I'd put anything on the metallic.  I think it's metallic on lamb.


----------



## mf19

I've used collonil on all of my handbags.  I do not have this specific cream - I have the gold polish premium leather cleaner (now called 1909 cream) and never saw any change of color or texture on my lambskin bags.  I would still recommend testing it in unnoticeable spot, though.  What color is your bag?  If you want something to make it look less faded this may not be the best product - I think this will brighten it but not the color.  You may want to look into meltonian and the colors they offer which will not only brighten but bring back some of the color as well


----------



## mf19

I have used collonil creams and waterstop spray on all of my handbags and shoes - including lambskin - and have never had a problem with color or texture changing.  I highly recommend their products and they are my favorite out of all the kinds I have.


----------



## Swanky

You didn't mention what your piece is made of?


----------



## tm3

I also use Collonil on all of my bags, including Chanel - but it's always best to test on a small area first.


----------



## Nansen

mf19 said:


> I've used collonil on all of my handbags.  I do not have this specific cream - I have the gold polish premium leather cleaner (now called 1909 cream) and never saw any change of color or texture on my lambskin bags.  I would still recommend testing it in unnoticeable spot, though.  What color is your bag?  If you want something to make it look less faded this may not be the best product - I think this will brighten it but not the color.  You may want to look into meltonian and the colors they offer which will not only brighten but bring back some of the color as well




My bag is black and made from lambskin


----------



## txrosegirl

smittens said:


> Hi,
> Just got this metallic boy in gold/silver.
> It is so soft and delicate, i wonder whats the best way to protect/treat it.
> im not sure if its calf or lamb but it feels like lamb but with an almost velvety feel.
> Anyone with any advice? i have apple garde and conditioner but not sure if i should put them on this.



do you know if they still have this yellow lamb boy????


----------



## tutushopper

divababe said:


> Here's a pic of the blush nude after two coats of treatment and I am very pleased with the results. (Sorry for the mess in the background,  we are moving!) As you can tell from the inside (insole) that this pair has been loved for years! The collonil patent product that I got does work on the patent! It made the newer dirt and color transfers disappeared and made the patent brighter! I waited a day to do another coat and saw even better results. I did polish the shoes after it was dry and it's so shiny!
> 
> I will do a comparison on all three colors of my CL patent nudes after I apply the product. Then I am going to move onto my patent Chanel!



Your shoes came out great!  So happy it helped bring these back!


----------



## tutushopper

Nansen said:


> Hi Ladies
> So I bought a chanel a couple of months ago. It's from the 80's or 90's so the color has fadded a bit so I wondered if I Could use colonil creme de Lux on it? Or is that a no go??
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Xo Nanna



On black, you could use the Meltonian in black on it before using other conditioners, but do use a conditioner after you apply the color.


----------



## hockeymama

I just used the Cadillac all-weather shield spray on new yellow mini and lavender woc.  Looks great!  No problems.


----------



## Nansen

tutushopper said:


> On black, you could use the Meltonian in black on it before using other conditioners, but do use a conditioner after you apply the color.



Unfortunately I can't buy that here in Europe  I will try the creme de Lux


----------



## Luxe328i

I was wondering if anyone had this similar situation, I just received its yesterday on the mail. I've been told to forgive it a few day and gently rub the dent. Does anyone have any other suggestions that will help or does this get better in time?


----------



## smittens

txrosegirl said:


> do you know if they still have this yellow lamb boy????



Hi,

They had this yellow boy in the new medium size.
This is all from Chanel in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.


----------



## tutushopper

Luxe328i said:


> I was wondering if anyone had this similar situation, I just received its yesterday on the mail. I've been told to forgive it a few day and gently rub the dent. Does anyone have any other suggestions that will help or does this get better in time?



Is it a dent or a deflate?


----------



## Luxe328i

tutushopper said:


> Is it a dent or a deflate?


I think it's deflated


----------



## tutushopper

Luxe328i said:


> I think it's deflated



If dented, you can do something about that.  If deflated, there is nothing you can do (well, short of botox or something).    So give it a couple of days and see.


----------



## Luxe328i

tutushopper said:


> If dented, you can do something about that.  If deflated, there is nothing you can do (well, short of botox or something).    So give it a couple of days and see.


LOL ok thank you!


----------



## Miss M.

zaraha said:


> Ok ladies, I want to share my experience today.   so I sprayed my lambi with 3 coats or so, although ( I think my bottle nearly finished lol).  Here's pic from start to end, once bag dried up it didn't leave any marks nor did I noticed any discoloring ( please see last pic).  Everything went back to they way as I just bought it.  Please use the spray at your own risk and always test small section first.   With this note, I'm not sure if color trans. still would happen but I know its def. water proofed lol.  HTH
> 
> View attachment 2573222
> 
> View attachment 2573223
> 
> View attachment 2573224
> 
> View attachment 2573226
> 
> View attachment 2573232



Hi Zaraha
Congrats on your beautiful yellow lambie.
Did you cover the hardware before spraying??
Im planning to use Meltonian water stop spray on my light pink lambie. Thanks!


----------



## ILLovefashion

Hi ladies, a few days ago I've bought a new lambskin classic flap at the Chanel  boutique. I noticed some wrinkles in the lambskin on the lower part of  the bag (beneath the flap). The lambskin on the flap and the back of  the bag does not have wrinkels. When I move the leather with my fingers,  it moves. When I rub the leather on the wrinkle it is gone, but when I  let my finger go, the wrinkle shows wright up again. Is this normal??  Pls can someone tell me if the lambskin leather supposed to be this way?  I hope some of you will help me on this, I'm really worried


----------



## SBundles17

Hello! So I've been reading this thread like crazy trying to figure out how to clean up my vintage flap. I started using Cadillac cleaner/conditioner, and the white cloth turned black as i rubbed it onto the bag. I assumed some of this was dirt, as well as possibly some dye (who knows, it may not have been cleaned since its purchase in 1988!), but today I rubbed the cloth to "buff" as the Cadillac instructions say to do, and some more black color rubbed off.
Paint does not look like it is missing, but should I switch to the meltonian black polish, or something else? Any suggestions would be appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## divababe

Wow, I think your bag looks fabulous! I am not sure I see the wrinkles as clearly as you do. What do you do normally for your bags (in terms of cleaning and such)? How old is the bag? I think the information may be helpful to try to help. 



ILLovefashion said:


> Hi ladies, a few days ago I've bought a new lambskin classic flap at the Chanel  boutique. I noticed some wrinkles in the lambskin on the lower part of  the bag (beneath the flap). The lambskin on the flap and the back of  the bag does not have wrinkels. When I move the leather with my fingers,  it moves. When I rub the leather on the wrinkle it is gone, but when I  let my finger go, the wrinkle shows wright up again. Is this normal??  Pls can someone tell me if the lambskin leather supposed to be this way?  I hope some of you will help me on this, I'm really worried


----------



## tutushopper

SBundles17 said:


> Hello! So I've been reading this thread like crazy trying to figure out how to clean up my vintage flap. I started using Cadillac cleaner/conditioner, and the white cloth turned black as i rubbed it onto the bag. I assumed some of this was dirt, as well as possibly some dye (who knows, it may not have been cleaned since its purchase in 1988!), but today I rubbed the cloth to "buff" as the Cadillac instructions say to do, and some more black color rubbed off.
> Paint does not look like it is missing, but should I switch to the meltonian black polish, or something else? Any suggestions would be appreciated!! Thanks!



Some dye may come off with the buffing, but usually you do the buffing after the lotion has dried (like some minutes, not overnight).  I'd not use the black Meltonian unless you have areas that have abrasions, like the corners, etc..  The Meltonian delicate (clear color, #170) is great for adding in moisture when you've finished cleaning the bag.  I just can't say enough about this little jar of wonder.  I've finally used up my first 1.55 oz jar, and I've had it about a year.  I truly find it best in conditioning a thirsty bag, or a bag that just needs a bit of oomph.  It's what I used on my bag I loaned out that came back with denim transfer to add back moisture conditioning to a bag that direly needed it.


----------



## hedgwin99

Just a thought... Anyone ever uses these products we discuss in this thread on soft calfskin ... Like my new to me soft calfskin boy? I want to treat it for water proof


----------



## tutushopper

hedgwin99 said:


> Just a thought... Anyone ever uses these products we discuss in this thread on soft calfskin ... Like my new to me soft calfskin boy? I want to treat it for water proof



I've used these and others on calf.  If it's safe for lambskin, it's safe for calf.  The reverse isn't true (calf products for lamb).


----------



## hedgwin99

tutushopper said:


> I've used these and others on calf.  If it's safe for lambskin, it's safe for calf.  The reverse isn't true (calf products for lamb).


Cool!! Thank you Tutu!


----------



## Valienal

Does anyone have any advice on how to remove this color transfer? Apparently faux leather leggings and chanel don't mix! I have not used products before and wonder if I should take it to the boutique I purchased it at instead?


----------



## Liewb

Hi ladies, I've finally found time (plus the good sunny weather) to clean & condition my flaps. I started testing out Cadillac & Meltonian on my hubby's shoes (he was not impressed when he saw me doing it but he's now very happy) lol

I did the Cadillac, Meltonian, Kiwi (just for shine...I bought it so I thought I may as well used it), and finally followed by the Collonil Waterstop. And boy, was I glad I too everyone's advise to wait for a sunny day to do this outdoor!!! I probably would have fainted or gotten high if I spray it in a room. 

These are my babies after a happy grooming day ... 






In my excitement to start cleaning the bags, I have forgotten to take "before" pictures. >.<


----------



## Liewb

Thanks to all the ladies here for sharing tips on how clean & use the products...I would never have the guts to try out products on my flaps if it isn't for all the fabulous ladies here! (^.^)


----------



## Valentine2014

I bought some new leather care products to try. I tried this Collonil Star Gloss on my Reissue.

 I thought "shine without polish" sounds wonderful for the lazy me... but now, i am wondering if my Reissue is too shiny... 

If u see a shiny black calfskin reissue, would u think it's fake because the leather isn't dull-looking as it normally does?


----------



## tutushopper

Valentine2014 said:


> I bought some new leather care products to try. I tried this Collonil Star Gloss on my Reissue.
> 
> I thought "shine without polish" sounds wonderful for the lazy me... but now, i am wondering if my Reissue is too shiny...
> 
> If u see a shiny black calfskin reissue, would u think it's fake because the leather isn't dull-looking as it normally does?



No.  Most leather will actually take on a shine or patina after years of use.


----------



## Valentine2014

tutushopper said:


> No.  Most leather will actually take on a shine or patina after years of use.



Thanks for your comforting words, tutu! Thank God! I was like.. "what  have I done? Did i just make my authentic reissue look like a bad replica?!" Lol


----------



## divababe

Liewb said:


> Thanks to all the ladies here for sharing tips on how clean & use the products...I would never have the guts to try out products on my flaps if it isn't for all the fabulous ladies here! (^.^)



Looking great!!!!!


----------



## divababe

Valentine2014 said:


> I bought some new leather care products to try. I tried this Collonil Star Gloss on my Reissue.
> 
> I thought "shine without polish" sounds wonderful for the lazy me... but now, i am wondering if my Reissue is too shiny...
> 
> If u see a shiny black calfskin reissue, would u think it's fake because the leather isn't dull-looking as it normally does?



Hehehe great looking reissue! They arw coming out with a shiny calf reissue on penny's list for fall...so you are good to go! Shine that baby up!!!


----------



## Valentine2014

divababe said:


> Hehehe great looking reissue! They arw coming out with a shiny calf reissue on penny's list for fall...so you are good to go! Shine that baby up!!!



Thanks! I was trying to unshine it after i thought i made a big mistake. But it's still shiny. Glad to hear that they r coming out with a new shiny calfskin.


----------



## tutushopper

Valienal said:


> Does anyone have any advice on how to remove this color transfer? Apparently faux leather leggings and chanel don't mix! I have not used products before and wonder if I should take it to the boutique I purchased it at instead?



Do you have leather cleaning products?  I will tell you what I told the person who got denim transfer on my white vintage bag.  She had nothing to clean it with, so I told her to use her face makeup remover sheets to take off the blue, then send the bag to me.  I used a combination of conditioning and color products to get the bag bag into shape.  That is what worked for me; I don't recommend that you do the same.  If you have leather cleaning products or can get them quickly, then use those.  Speed is of the essence to remove stains; once they are set it is much harder to remove them and you will have to perhaps have the bag redyed.  So either get some products or use what you have on hand, knowing that you will afterward have a long job on your hands, or just take it to Chanel.


----------



## vivelebag

Valentine2014 said:


> I bought some new leather care products to try. I tried this Collonil Star Gloss on my Reissue.
> 
> I thought "shine without polish" sounds wonderful for the lazy me... but now, i am wondering if my Reissue is too shiny...
> 
> If u see a shiny black calfskin reissue, would u think it's fake because the leather isn't dull-looking as it normally does?



Your bag looks great!

My black reissue is looking kinda dusty (even though I store it in the dust bag).  A little shine would be nice!


----------



## Valentine2014

vivelebag said:


> Your bag looks great!
> 
> My black reissue is looking kinda dusty (even though I store it in the dust bag).  A little shine would be nice!



Conditioning it with leather care products will help to give it some shine.


----------



## Valienal

tutushopper said:


> Do you have leather cleaning products?  I will tell you what I told the person who got denim transfer on my white vintage bag.  She had nothing to clean it with, so I told her to use her face makeup remover sheets to take off the blue, then send the bag to me.  I used a combination of conditioning and color products to get the bag bag into shape.  That is what worked for me; I don't recommend that you do the same.  If you have leather cleaning products or can get them quickly, then use those.  Speed is of the essence to remove stains; once they are set it is much harder to remove them and you will have to perhaps have the bag redyed.  So either get some products or use what you have on hand, knowing that you will afterward have a long job on your hands, or just take it to Chanel.


OMG! I saw this too late! Which particular products would help remove this? I need to go to the store right now!!


----------



## Camellia Pearl

I emailed Euroleathers, the distributors of Collonil in the UK for advice on which of their products would be best to use for Lambskin, as I am about to receive my first coloured lambskin Woc (in Fuschia, Im so excited!).  I live in Scotland and our weather is terrible.  This is what they came back with:

_I would use the Waterstop spray or our new CarbonPro - the Nano spray is very effective but can make the leather a little dull.  This is not a problem with waterstop because you can buff the leater after spraying assuming you want a shine and it will not reduce the waterproofing etc.  With Nano, it is a surface cover and once sprayed must be left or it might reduce its effectiveness._

Hope this is useful to someone, I already have the Waterstop spray so think I will give that a go


----------



## malvs12

can someone tell me whether it's possible to remove (or maybe making it less obvious) indentation mark on lambskin leather? TIA


----------



## jclaybo

What type of leather are the espadrilles made of? I believe I have color transfer and am hoping I can purchase a leather color dye to correct or cleaner or something anything lol
	

		
			
		

		
	




It's a little wet in this pic because I called myself cleaning it


----------



## tutushopper

malvs12 said:


> can someone tell me whether it's possible to remove (or maybe making it less obvious) indentation mark on lambskin leather? TIA


Yes, and there are detailed instructions on how to do so earlier in this thread.


jclaybo said:


> What type of leather are the espadrilles made of? I believe I have color transfer and am hoping I can purchase a leather color dye to correct or cleaner or something anything lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2612230
> 
> 
> It's a little wet in this pic because I called myself cleaning it


From your photo it's impossible to tell.  What color are they?  Your best bet may be taking them to a good cobbler.


----------



## jclaybo

tutushopper said:


> Yes, and there are detailed instructions on how to do so earlier in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> From your photo it's impossible to tell.  What color are they?  Your best bet may be taking them to a good cobbler.




Thanks Tutu they are cream and black leather single sole but I am unsure of the leather type here's another picture after I attempted to wash the color transfer with some soap and water


----------



## tutushopper

jclaybo said:


> Thanks Tutu they are cream and black leather single sole but I am unsure of the leather type here's another picture after I attempted to wash the color transfer with some soap and water
> View attachment 2612528



Unfortunately water is not a friend of espadrilles.  I think the shoes may be lambskin, but I don't own a pair of the leather espadrilles so I can't be certain.  I really do think you should take them to a good cobbler for assessment.  Soap and water are not what you should use for cleaning leather of any type.


----------



## jclaybo

tutushopper said:


> Unfortunately water is not a friend of espadrilles.  I think the shoes may be lambskin, but I don't own a pair of the leather espadrilles so I can't be certain.  I really do think you should take them to a good cobbler for assessment.  Soap and water are not what you should use for cleaning leather of any type.




I figured as much  thanks Tutu going to send these to my shoe guy


----------



## Chanbal

I was wondering if anybody has used 'Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care' on metallic Chanel bags.


----------



## Mumof2mOnstErs

I am intending to use Collonil Waterstop to waterproof my lambskin and have read that it is fine to spray the metal parts. There is also a mentioned need to clean the lambskin before doing the waterproofing. Can i check if the Cadillac Lotion sufficient to do the cleaning or do I need other cleaner? Also when cleaning, can I run through the metal parts or must I give them a miss?


----------



## Valentine2014

Mumof2mOnstErs said:


> I am intending to use Collonil Waterstop to waterproof my lambskin and have read that it is fine to spray the metal parts. There is also a mentioned need to clean the lambskin before doing the waterproofing. Can i check if the Cadillac Lotion sufficient to do the cleaning or do I need other cleaner? Also when cleaning, can I run through the metal parts or must I give them a miss?



Is the Cadillac lotion the conditioner or the cleaner? If it is the conditioner, n if it's a new bag, then spray the waterstop first before using the conditioner. U can watch the video on the collonil website for the instructions too.


----------



## Mumof2mOnstErs

Valentine2014 said:


> Is the Cadillac lotion the conditioner or the cleaner? If it is the conditioner, n if it's a new bag, then spray the waterstop first before using the conditioner. U can watch the video on the collonil website for the instructions too.



It is the lotion with multiple usage as it supposedly cleans, polishes and protects. My bag isn't new so I guess I have to clean first.


----------



## Valentine2014

Mumof2mOnstErs said:


> It is the lotion with multiple usage as it supposedly cleans, polishes and protects. My bag isn't new so I guess I have to clean first.



In that case, use the Cadillac lotion first, then waterstop and then the lotion again.


----------



## CATEYES

I have asked the same here and found out no one is quite sure of the outcome So I haven't done a thing to mine.


----------



## Elizshop

Hello ladies! I have worn my new boy lamb about 4 times. It has some scratches on tge inside flap. Should I just use collonil waterstop or clean it first?


----------



## zaraha

Elizshop said:


> Hello ladies! I have worn my new boy lamb about 4 times. It has some scratches on tge inside flap. Should I just use collonil waterstop or clean it first?




What color is your bag? If it's black then you can try Cadillac lotion, put small drop on a cotton ball and gently rub area, I would test small spot first before doing larger area.  I did this with my black lamb, it didn't take away the scratch completely but it minimized it.


----------



## Elizshop

zaraha said:


> What color is your bag? If it's black then you can try Cadillac lotion, put small drop on a cotton ball and gently rub area, I would test small spot first before doing larger area.  I did this with my black lamb, it didn't take away the scratch completely but it minimized it.




It's the pearly blk lamb. Would the waterstop spray affect the pearliness of the bag? Do I have to clean the bag before waterproofing the exterior?


----------



## zaraha

Elizshop said:


> It's the pearly blk lamb. Would the waterstop spray affect the pearliness of the bag? Do I have to clean the bag before waterproofing the exterior?



I haven't tried  on special effect bags such as metallic or pearly.  I would advice you to be careful on those special effect bags.  If your bag is new you don't need to clean bag before using colony water spray.  Best thing to do is try very small spot and see if it would effect leather or not.  HTH


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Elizshop said:


> It's the pearly blk lamb. Would the waterstop spray affect the pearliness of the bag? Do I have to clean the bag before waterproofing the exterior?



Collonil make a product especially for waterproofing metallic finishes 

http://www.collonil.co.uk/collonil/aerosols/collonil-metallic-spray


----------



## Chanbal

Mooshooshoo said:


> Collonil make a product especially for waterproofing metallic finishes
> 
> http://www.collonil.co.uk/collonil/aerosols/collonil-metallic-spray


Thanks so much for sharing this information.  Did you try it? Are you aware of any other products for metallic leather?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Chanbal said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this information.  Did you try it? Are you aware of any other products for metallic leather?


Yes, I use it on my bags


----------



## chels85x

I use a cleaner that someone told me on here, I'll find out what it's called and get back to you. Works a treat too on my cream mini lamb skin chanel


----------



## Luxe328i

Is this normal, I just got it and some of the puffs look like it has a little dent... Sad


----------



## Luxe328i

I hope I'm not too picky but does anyone else have this problem with the flap. It's the inside flap and I can't seem to close it without causing it to crease.


----------



## gail13

Luxe328i said:


> Is this normal, I just got it and some of the puffs look like it has a little dent... Sad




That happened to me last yr and I returned it.  These bags are just too expensive not to be perfect.  I saw the other pic you posted-dbl the reason to return and ask for another-if it bothers you.....


----------



## Chanbal

Luxe328i said:


> Is this normal, I just got it and some of the puffs look like it has a little dent... Sad


It looks normal IMO.


----------



## Luxe328i

Thank you! You pay $5,000+ for a Chanel and you would think they could make it perfect.


----------



## Luxe328i

Thank you, I didn't know if this is normal or not.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Luxe328i said:


> Is this normal, I just got it and some of the puffs look like it has a little dent... Sad




Try putting some counter-pressure on the dent. You can usually work them out this way.


----------



## Luxe328i

bulletproofsoul said:


> Try putting some counter-pressure on the dent. You can usually work them out this way.



Ok I will try that!


----------



## yasram

Hi 

Just purchased new black lambskin jumbo from chanel - 
having read through most of the posts can you guys correct me / add to my to get list - 

- cadillac lotion to give a light clean i think its the leather cleaner / cream ????

-meltonian cream delicate - ??? is this instead of the cadillac ? 

-colonil water stop - 

Is this right ?
TIA


----------



## Valentine2014

yasram said:


> Hi
> 
> Just purchased new black lambskin jumbo from chanel -
> having read through most of the posts can you guys correct me / add to my to get list -
> 
> - cadillac lotion to give a light clean i think its the leather cleaner / cream ????
> 
> -meltonian cream delicate - ??? is this instead of the cadillac ?
> 
> -colonil water stop -
> 
> Is this right ?
> TIA



Collonil Waterstop Spray

 Cadillac boot and shoe conditioner

Both of these should be enough.


----------



## Luxe328i

yasram said:


> Hi
> 
> Just purchased new black lambskin jumbo from chanel -
> having read through most of the posts can you guys correct me / add to my to get list -
> 
> - cadillac lotion to give a light clean i think its the leather cleaner / cream ????
> 
> -meltonian cream delicate - ??? is this instead of the cadillac ?
> 
> -colonil water stop -
> 
> Is this right ?
> TIA



I treated my mini lambskin and it killed the leather and took some of the dye off. I would only use those products unless you absolutely need to. I wouldn't use the Cadillac lotion or melatonian cream until after at least a year of use. I had to send my mini to the chanel spa for them to fix it and I only had it for a month.


----------



## bunnyr

My SA cautioned me never to use anything to clean it "or else chanel won't work on it anymore- and they can tell." Is that true? 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## yasram

oh wow - thanks for your responces - so do you all rec i just water proof it ?


----------



## bunnyr

I don't spray anything on it. Since leather is naturally porous and needs to breathe. Making it waterproof is essentially covering up the pores. So not sure if this is good. I think the natural oils of hands from regular usage is ok. And again my SA told me not to use any products. Just wipe clean with dry soft cloth. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## *schmoo*

I have used Cadillac lotion on washed lamb, regular lamb and both rigid/soft caviar leathers - it was fine.  Nothing happened. But I haven't tried it on light lamb colors yet.


----------



## yasram

thanks people for the replies - I just wonder bunnyr if the pores get blocked does this really matter as the bag isnt a living thing ( although I will baby the bag  . 
The thing i really want to know is how have the others waterprooofed it and nothing has happened ? Is any one doing this to their new lambskins ?
Isnt preventitive better than cure ???


----------



## bunnyr

yasram said:


> thanks people for the replies - I just wonder bunnyr if the pores get blocked does this really matter as the bag isnt a living thing ( although I will baby the bag  .
> The thing i really want to know is how have the others waterprooofed it and nothing has happened ? Is any one doing this to their new lambskins ?
> Isnt preventitive better than cure ???




I know what you mean about not really a living thing. But you know how the stores are always cautioning the customers to not keep leather in their paper boxes for storage?Because that will dry out the leather or cause too much moisture to build up if living in a very humid place. In other words the environment does affect leather. I think in a relatively short time duration these issues caused to leather won't be apparent or obvious enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## yasram

bunnyr - thanks for the responce - I think you are right and I will just leave it for now -- Ill just enjoy the bag ( cautiously ) and stop worrying about it - thanks xxxxx


----------



## bunnyr

yasram said:


> bunnyr - thanks for the responce - I think you are right and I will just leave it for now -- Ill just enjoy the bag ( cautiously ) and stop worrying about it - thanks xxxxx




Yes enjoy your new bag!  


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## zaraha

yasram said:


> thanks people for the replies - I just wonder bunnyr if the pores get blocked does this really matter as the bag isnt a living thing ( although I will baby the bag  .
> The thing i really want to know is how have the others waterprooofed it and nothing has happened ? Is any one doing this to their new lambskins ?
> Isnt preventitive better than cure ???




Hi
I have used colonial water proof spray on my yellow lambskin bag.  my bag texture/color looked little different for about 1 week  Or so but now it looks as the day I bought it.  I haven't had any issues or problem with mine. Here's a recent pic of mine.  Always test a small area.  I love lamb, feel of buttery soft leather is amazing.  please use your bag if it gets dirty chanel can always clean it .   HTH.


----------



## zaraha

yasram said:


> bunnyr - thanks for the responce - I think you are right and I will just leave it for now -- Ill just enjoy the bag ( cautiously ) and stop worrying about it - thanks xxxxx




Here's another pic of same yellow lambi, it's also a recent pic.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I haven't noticed any difference except those puffy shiny quilts.


----------



## snowbubble

bunnyr said:


> I don't spray anything on it. Since leather is naturally porous and needs to breathe. Making it waterproof is essentially covering up the pores. So not sure if this is good. I think the natural oils of hands from regular usage is ok. And again my SA told me not to use any products. Just wipe clean with dry soft cloth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app




Oh no! After spraying it, is there way to clean off the waterproofing making it breathable again?


----------



## zaraha

snowbubble said:


> Oh no! After spraying it, is there way to clean off the waterproofing making it breathable again?




Snowbubble, take a deep breath, relax, water proof collonil is not a permanent or complete sealing the leather, it's very light and sheer.  I think few wear would wear off the spray and you have to re apply again.  All mulberry leather SA recommend the spray and of course chanel lambskin is more soft leather so that's why it's not recommend not to put anything.  I took a risk and my bag is doing fine.


----------



## snowbubble

zaraha said:


> Snowbubble, take a deep breath, relax, water proof collonil is not a permanent or complete sealing the leather, it's very light and sheer.  I think few wear would wear off the spray and you have to re apply again.  All mulberry leather SA recommend the spray and of course chanel lambskin is more soft leather so that's why it's not recommend not to put anything.  I took a risk and my bag is doing fine.





Deep breaths, deep breaths. 
Glad your bag is doing fine.  

Ok! My baby will see sunlight tomorrow!


----------



## zaraha

snowbubble said:


> Deep breaths, deep breaths.
> Glad your bag is doing fine.
> 
> Ok! My baby will see sunlight tomorrow!




Yes wear your bag out let it wear off the spray, don't re apply the spray again.  I'm sure your bag will be fine.  Don't store it inside boxes either let it get some fresh air


----------



## snowbubble

zaraha said:


> Yes wear your bag out let it wear off the spray, don't re apply the spray again.  I'm sure your bag will be fine.  Don't store it inside boxes either let it get some fresh air




I've been hanging them up in the closet to keep the quilting from touching anything. I've recently put it back in the box actually... 

Do you condition your bags?


----------



## calflu

Yes I do. Before I put them back into dust bags, I condition them and apply Colonil spray on them. 

Like what z said, the water proof spray does wear off. So don't worry


And I remember a TPFer shares her experience that Chanel does water prove lamb skin bags. That is a service offered at boutique so I don't think you need to worry about applying water proof spray. And I also remember Tutu said her SA actually sprayed her caviar bag for her. 

Do a search and you should find these posts. 




snowbubble said:


> I've been hanging them up in the closet to keep the quilting from touching anything. I've recently put it back in the box actually...
> 
> Do you condition your bags?


----------



## zaraha

snowbubble said:


> Deep breaths, deep breaths.
> Glad your bag is doing fine.
> 
> Ok! My baby will see sunlight tomorrow!




Snowbubble, I just remembered you are the one with that camera where you can zoom into see pores on bag.   maybe take another look at pores to see if they are covered


----------



## snowbubble

zaraha said:


> Snowbubble, I just remembered you are the one with that camera where you can zoom into see pores on bag.   maybe take another look at pores to see if they are covered




HAHA! your right!! 
Before and after treatment shots!


----------



## tutushopper

Yes, the waterproof treatments don't last beyond several uses, so they need to be reapplied periodically. I'd not put anything on my bags that would harm them, and it was my Chanel SA who sprayed my white caviar classic flap right in front of me (in the parking structure as none of these chemicals should be inhaled). The products mentioned in this thread and those in docride's thread on the Hermes board are quality products. So long as you don't scrub your bag, and instead rub gently if you use rub on products (most of the waterproofing products are spray on with no rubbing required), you should have no problems. Hope this helps ease your mind.


----------



## snowbubble

tutushopper said:


> Yes, the waterproof treatments don't last beyond several uses, so they need to be reapplied periodically. I'd not put anything on my bags that would harm them, and it was my Chanel SA who sprayed my white caviar classic flap right in front of me (in the parking structure as none of these chemicals should be inhaled). The products mentioned in this thread and those in docride's thread on the Hermes board are quality products. So long as you don't scrub your bag, and instead rub gently if you use rub on products (most of the waterproofing products are spray on with no rubbing required), you should have no problems. Hope this helps ease your mind.


Thanks tutu! I'm curious, what kind of waterproofing spray did your Chanel Sa use?


----------



## hedgwin99

tutushopper said:


> Yes, the waterproof treatments don't last beyond several uses, so they need to be reapplied periodically. I'd not put anything on my bags that would harm them, and it was my Chanel SA who sprayed my white caviar classic flap right in front of me (in the parking structure as none of these chemicals should be inhaled). The products mentioned in this thread and those in docride's thread on the Hermes board are quality products. So long as you don't scrub your bag, and instead rub gently if you use rub on products (most of the waterproofing products are spray on with no rubbing required), you should have no problems. Hope this helps ease your mind.




Hello tutu welcome back!! How was the move??


----------



## tutushopper

snowbubble said:


> Thanks tutu! I'm curious, what kind of waterproofing spray did your Chanel Sa use?



You are welcome. They usually use Meltonian but they were out and I don't recall the name of the one she used. So long as you stick to a top name brand (Meltonian, Collonil, Cadillac) I think they are all similar.


----------



## tutushopper

hedgwin99 said:


> Hello tutu welcome back!! How was the move??



Thank you! I hate moving, so take it from there. Now working on some remodeling & unpacking ( will probably end up having to repack all I unpack knowing my luck). When the dust all settles, I'll be pretty happy.


----------



## snowbubble

tutushopper said:


> You are welcome. They usually use Meltonian but they were out and I don't recall the name of the one she used. So long as you stick to a top name brand (Meltonian, Collonil, Cadillac) I think they are all similar.




Thanks for sharing ^___^


----------



## tango77

Hey ladies!&#8230;

I just acquired a vintage 1986 chanel 2.55 lambskin flap bag in black.  I want treat/care for the bag so that it retains its glory and shine like new.  Since I don't have the authentication card, i don't think Chanel will take it to clean.  Anyone know what products to use?  TIA!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

tango77 said:


> Hey ladies!&#8230;
> 
> I just acquired a vintage 1986 chanel 2.55 lambskin flap bag in black.  I want treat/care for the bag so that it retains its glory and shine like new.  Since I don't have the authentication card, i don't think Chanel will take it to clean.  Anyone know what products to use?  TIA!


I've used furniture clinic leather care products on my vintage Chanels with no problems whatsoever....

http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_Care_Kit.php

They will post overseas.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Not sure if this is the right place for it, so please move if not!

I asked in the espadrilles thread how to prevent/treat either the canvas or all-leather shoes from getting funky.  It's summertime now and I used to wear those nylon liners/peds.  Since they're not breathable it actually makes things worse. Same prob with my leather ballerines.

I know about using powder on the feet to prevent sweat and inserting dryer sheets dryer sheets when not worn.  Just short of doing the kitty litter thing (which I'm convinced people on the interwebs are kidding about that one), my dear leather experts, how does one defunk her shoes? LOL


----------



## yasram

Hi 

I purchased a new beige lambskin jumbo GHW from Harrods / Chanel London UK yesterday . The previous week I had purchased the same in black LS from New Bond Street London UK.
Thing is the different Chanels say different things - The Harrods one told and showed me they use a beeswax bag / shoe conditioner from Russel and Bromley whilst the New bond street said to use unscented baby wipes ! 
They both did agree though never to rub with high pressure , but to gently daub / patt on - 

If you guys go onto youtube and check out there there are many a person who state they use unscented baby wipes .


----------



## ninakt

This is a very informative thread. 
I bought a vintage flap, the corners and sides and flaps inside felt dry, so I carefully added
to my fingertips some skinoil, that I use for my face also. Went carefully around problem areas of the bag yesterday, the bag feels better now. 
Also I will cut my nails shorter


----------



## Elizshop

I was in the soho Chanel store and the SA was showing a customer this tiny little jar of some sort of leather protectant. I should have asked what it was but I was wondering if any of u ladies would have an idea what it could be?


----------



## bunnyr

Elizshop said:


> I was in the soho Chanel store and the SA was showing a customer this tiny little jar of some sort of leather protectant. I should have asked what it was but I was wondering if any of u ladies would have an idea what it could be?




That's interesting to hear. An SA told me not to apply anything or else Chanel won't service the bag anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tutushopper

Elizshop said:


> I was in the soho Chanel store and the SA was showing a customer this tiny little jar of some sort of leather protectant. I should have asked what it was but I was wondering if any of u ladies would have an idea what it could be?



Most likely it was Meltonian, as that's the only one I can think of that comes in a tiny jar and I know for a fact Chanel uses Meltonian and Cadillac products themselves in the boutiques. 

Chanel contractors (the places they send your bag for refurbishment services) don't perform spectrum analysis to see if any products have touched your bag.


----------



## Une_passante

zaraha said:


> Hi
> I have used colonial water proof spray on my yellow lambskin bag.  my bag texture/color looked little different for about 1 week  Or so but now it looks as the day I bought it.  I haven't had any issues or problem with mine. Here's a recent pic of mine.  Always test a small area.  I love lamb, feel of buttery soft leather is amazing.  please use your bag if it gets dirty chanel can always clean it .   HTH.
> 
> View attachment 2643630



Thank you for this.
I always stayed away from sprays because I wasn't sure if it would affect the hardware. Glad to see that nothing happened to your bag.
I may give it a go after all.
Thanks again


----------



## sus1112

hi! quick question: what can i use to protect the interior leather of my flap? would the creams help soften the leather? thank you!


----------



## tutushopper

sus1112 said:


> hi! quick question: what can i use to protect the interior leather of my flap? would the creams help soften the leather? thank you!



You can use the same products mentioned in this thread for both the inside & outside of your bag. They won't cause your bag to soften or lose shape when used as directed.


----------



## sus1112

tutushopper said:


> You can use the same products mentioned in this thread for both the inside & outside of your bag. They won't cause your bag to soften or lose shape when used as directed.



thank you tutushopper! (:


----------



## tutushopper

sus1112 said:


> thank you tutushopper! (:



You are most welcome.  When I condition the outside of a bag, I also condition the inside at the same time so both are conditioned together; it's just easier that way for me.


----------



## shellbstyle

Hi everyone! Quick question.. I just noticed what looks like a faint pen mark on my fuschia lambskin. I have no idea where it came from bc I always try to be careful with my bags. Is there anything I can use to remove the mark?


----------



## leeney84

shellbstyle said:


> Hi everyone! Quick question.. I just noticed what looks like a faint pen mark on my fuschia lambskin. I have no idea where it came from bc I always try to be careful with my bags. Is there anything I can use to remove the mark?




I would use an eraser to gently rub it out. The sooner the better as I think ink seeps into lamb.


----------



## sassygee

shellbstyle said:


> Hi everyone! Quick question.. I just noticed what looks like a faint pen mark on my fuschia lambskin. I have no idea where it came from bc I always try to be careful with my bags. Is there anything I can use to remove the mark?




I hope this helps.  I have previously posted about Bye Bye Dye from LMB products about a year ago as this subject frequently comes up with many of us TPFers as we gets frustrated and distressed when mishaps and incidents happen to our cherished Chanel bags.  There are many resources mentioned throughout this very informative thread.  GL.


http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/l...t24694078.html?highlight=bye+dye#post24694078


----------



## shellbstyle

leeney84 said:


> I would use an eraser to gently rub it out. The sooner the better as I think ink seeps into lamb.



Omgosh!! I just got home and used a white eraser to rub the mark and it totally worked!! Thank you so much for the suggestion!


----------



## shellbstyle

sassygee said:


> I hope this helps.  I have previously posted about Bye Bye Dye from LMB products about a year ago as this subject frequently comes up with many of us TPFers as we gets frustrated and distressed when mishaps and incidents happen to our cherished Chanel bags.  There are many resources mentioned throughout this very informative thread.  GL.
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/l...t24694078.html?highlight=bye+dye#post24694078



Thank you for your suggestion as well! I ended up trying an eraser to remove the mark and it cleaned it. Thank goodness!


----------



## marbella8

Hello lovely people!

I have a degrade lambskin reissue that I love, but she has gotten so dirty, I want to clean her up. Especially the corners and the back pocket.mi tried 2 rounds of Cadillac lotion, but it didn't do much.  

I would love to know how to clean the white back from the ivory-beige it has turned to  as well as the pink more pink.

Also, could I make the whole bag light pink  with melatonian shoe cream! Thanks so much in advance


----------



## marbella8

Sorry, I have no idea how to make it attach all the images in 1 reply on my iPad?!


----------



## marbella8

marbella8 said:


> Sorry, I have no idea how to make it attach all the images in 1 reply on my iPad?!



2 more photos....


----------



## marbella8

Last one and thanks again!


----------



## kcarmona

Hi everyone! I know there was a separate section for jersey bags in the care threads but no one has been on there in four years so I thought I might have some luck here. I'm looking into purchasing a pre-loved bag, and I found one for a good price. The one big flaw is that the bag has dust? or something on the surface. The listing describes it as "blow powder" but they're in Japan and I have no idea what that means. Does anyone know what this is or if it can be cleaned? Heres a picture of the bag. Thanks!


----------



## tutushopper

marbella8 said:


> Hello lovely people!
> 
> I have a degrade lambskin reissue that I love, but she has gotten so dirty, I want to clean her up. Especially the corners and the back pocket.mi tried 2 rounds of Cadillac lotion, but it didn't do much.
> 
> I would love to know how to clean the white back from the ivory-beige it has turned to  as well as the pink more pink.
> 
> Also, could I make the whole bag light pink  with melatonian shoe cream! Thanks so much in advance



I would try some of the suggested products for removing dye (the bye bye dye LMB which I'm not personally experienced with), the eraser, and perhaps some Meltonian in the delicate (comes in a jar).  I would definitely not dye the whole bag pink; you will change the leather feel and texture and it really looks so lovely the way it was made!  If, after trying some stain removal techniques you still have a dark back pocket, and want to treat it yourself, you could use some of the colored Meltonian (choose one close to the original color of the back pocket and other darkened areas; you may need to mix up your own custom color by using 2 or 3 colors of the Meltonian colored polish in the small jars, but it will change the texture some and you will need to alternate with conditioning with the Meltonian delicate (clear).  Another alternative is a local cobbler for cleaning (get a recommendation from a high end store such as NM as to where they send their bags locally) or a well known cobbler in another state (such as the one in NY).


----------



## tutushopper

kcarmona said:


> Hi everyone! I know there was a separate section for jersey bags in the care threads but no one has been on there in four years so I thought I might have some luck here. I'm looking into purchasing a pre-loved bag, and I found one for a good price. The one big flaw is that the bag has dust? or something on the surface. The listing describes it as "blow powder" but they're in Japan and I have no idea what that means. Does anyone know what this is or if it can be cleaned? Heres a picture of the bag. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2659642



That could be absolutely anything, as I don't know if they are trying to say makeup powder that's gotten worked into the fabric or some other substance.  The thing about jersey is that there's leather under it for the flaps, so cleaning it is tricky as you don't want to mess up the leather underneath while trying to come up with a solution to clean the jersey.  Be very careful and investigate these as some can't be cleaned up to a nice look.  You'd need mostly dry cleaning solutions that would not be too hard on the jersey fibers.  I'm always wary of jersey and patent leather that have visible issues as they are just so hard to deal with (and in the case of patent, there's nothing that can be done to color transfer areas that are long standing).


----------



## marbella8

Tutu shopper thanks so much for all your suggestions. We have a couple cobblers here, one is the one Neimans recommends, but they don't have any of the Meltonian products. There is another one that has phenomenal reviews and helped me revive some shoes. He sells the Meltonian and I told him I would go in today to match the ivory and pink. He is super nice, and frankly I have done a good job cleaning up my own Chanel's in the past, but this Lambskin, bc it is so light and dirty, has been a challenge, one which I am determined to fix myself. It is my pet project, lol!

Otherwise, I already took it to Chanel at south coast and they told me they can redo it for a fee.

I have my magic eraser ready for that back pocket!!! I just need to get the Meltonian products and off I go!!!

I will post after photos, if it is not a disaster, lol!


----------



## Tlcsuccess

I notice a zipper imprint mark on the inside flap when I wear my lambskin jumbo. Any suggestions on preventing the zipper mark?


----------



## tutushopper

Tlcsuccess said:


> I notice a zipper imprint mark on the inside flap when I wear my lambskin jumbo. Any suggestions on preventing the zipper mark?



Those are pretty standard for any double flap bag (caviar, lamb, patent), but if it really bugs you go to your local craft store or chain discount store & buy a felt square in the color closest to your bag. Cut it to fit length-wise so that you can tuck it in behind the flap (into that deep pocket) and leave just enough out of the pocket to cover where the zipper hits.  It will be barely noticeable when using your bag.


----------



## yasram

if anyone in the UK is here ( apoligies if this has been mentioned ) but you can buy Colenil from Timpsons ( I saw some Colenil and Meltonian products in the Timpsons in Edmonton Tescos where they have a Timpsons )


----------



## Tlcsuccess

tutushopper said:


> Those are pretty standard for any double flap bag (caviar, lamb, patent), but if it really bugs you go to your local craft store or chain discount store & buy a felt square in the color closest to your bag. Cut it to fit length-wise so that you can tuck it in behind the flap (into that deep pocket) and leave just enough out of the pocket to cover where the zipper hits.  It will be barely noticeable when using your bag.




Thank you for the advice. It sounds like a possible solution!


----------



## panthere55

Hey guys, couple of questions if someone can answer:


1. Anyone used Coach cleaner/conditioner? My SA said that's what they use at saks
2. I am interested in cleaning and conditioning my bags. Not waterproofing. What is the best brand out of: Cadillac, meltonian, collonil?
3. I noticed meltonian has color to it's leather polish. So I need to match for the bag I am buying it for?
4. I noticed collonil has organic line. Anyone tried it? I am very sensitive to fumes from products but don't want to destroy my bags by getting organic product!
5. If you guys suggesting your favorite product can you tell me exact name. I am totally confused about gel vs. wax vs. lotion. Plus some bottles say it's conditioner then it's a cream. I have no idea what to buy 


Thanks!


----------



## tutushopper

panthere55 said:


> Hey guys, couple of questions if someone can answer:
> 
> 1. Anyone used Coach cleaner/conditioner? My SA said that's what they use at saks
> 2. I am interested in cleaning and conditioning my bags. Not waterproofing. What is the best brand out of: Cadillac, meltonian, collonil?
> 3. I noticed meltonian has color to it's leather polish. So I need to match for the bag I am buying it for?
> 4. I noticed collonil has organic line. Anyone tried it? I am very sensitive to fumes from products but don't want to destroy my bags by getting organic product!
> 5. If you guys suggesting your favorite product can you tell me exact name. I am totally confused about gel vs. wax vs. lotion. Plus some bottles say it's conditioner then it's a cream. I have no idea what to buy
> 
> Thanks!


Having just received the last of my order of leather care products to tide me over until I find my other box (as I have no idea where my box is), I think I can answer some of these.
1.  I've not used Coach products.  The SA's at Chanel & NM usually use Meltonian or Cadillac or similar.
2.  Cadillac, Meltonian & Collonil are all top brands.  You will find Meltonian & Cadillac a bit easier (and you get more product for your $).  The best I've used for conditioning still remains that little tiny jar of Meltonian delicate (no color).
3.  No, you don't.  Unless you are trying to put color back that has faded, you have no need for any of the colored products.  The 170 Delicate is clear and has no color.
4.  I've not yet tried the organic line, but I always use volatile products outdoors.  The non-waterproofing ones I've not had an issue with, especially Meltonian delicate (are you sensing a pattern here?).
5.  If we go with that pattern, and I could only buy one single product, I'd buy Meltonian delicate ("color" number is 170, but it's not a color; it's clear and made for delicate leather).  

I do take this leather care for bags & shoes quite seriously.


----------



## calflu

Wow!!!! Tutu, you are well prepared!!!




tutushopper said:


> Having just received the last of my order of leather care products to tide me over until I find my other box (as I have no idea where my box is), I think I can answer some of these.
> 
> 1.  I've not used Coach products.  The SA's at Chanel & NM usually use Meltonian or Cadillac or similar.
> 
> 2.  Cadillac, Meltonian & Collonil are all top brands.  You will find Meltonian & Cadillac a bit easier (and you get more product for your $).  The best I've used for conditioning still remains that little tiny jar of Meltonian delicate (no color).
> 
> 3.  No, you don't.  Unless you are trying to put color back that has faded, you have no need for any of the colored products.  The 170 Delicate is clear and has no color.
> 
> 4.  I've not yet tried the organic line, but I always use volatile products outdoors.  The non-waterproofing ones I've not had an issue with, especially Meltonian delicate (are you sensing a pattern here?).
> 
> 5.  If we go with that pattern, and I could only buy one single product, I'd buy Meltonian delicate ("color" number is 170, but it's not a color; it's clear and made for delicate leather).
> 
> 
> 
> I do take this leather care for bags & shoes quite seriously.


----------



## calflu

My Saks SA recommends the first one and my NM SA uses the second one. 

I have coach cleaner but I never use on Chanel cuz I feel the chemical is really strong! 

I borrowed the second pix from Valentine2014! 









panthere55 said:


> Hey guys, couple of questions if someone can answer:
> 
> 
> 1. Anyone used Coach cleaner/conditioner? My SA said that's what they use at saks
> 2. I am interested in cleaning and conditioning my bags. Not waterproofing. What is the best brand out of: Cadillac, meltonian, collonil?
> 3. I noticed meltonian has color to it's leather polish. So I need to match for the bag I am buying it for?
> 4. I noticed collonil has organic line. Anyone tried it? I am very sensitive to fumes from products but don't want to destroy my bags by getting organic product!
> 5. If you guys suggesting your favorite product can you tell me exact name. I am totally confused about gel vs. wax vs. lotion. Plus some bottles say it's conditioner then it's a cream. I have no idea what to buy
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## qchickie

Just bought Cadillac Boot and Shoe Care Leather Conditioner from Nordstrom on my recent trip to Michigan...
Currently looking to buy Meltonian Boot and Shoe Cream Polish, Collonil Waterstop and Vectra Handbag and Apparel Spray but it's sometimes difficult sourcing these products in Canada...


----------



## tutushopper

calflu said:


> Wow!!!! Tutu, you are well prepared!!!



I try to be! I have more stuff in the box I can't find, but happy to have these for now!


----------



## tutushopper

qchickie said:


> Just bought Cadillac Boot and Shoe Care Leather Conditioner from Nordstrom on my recent trip to Michigan...
> Currently looking to buy Meltonian Boot and Shoe Cream Polish, Collonil Waterstop and Vectra Handbag and Apparel Spray but it's sometimes difficult sourcing these products in Canada...


I just bought one product for exotics from Canada via Amazon. I get mine from eBay, Amazon and from the vendor directly, plus sime from a shoe place that ships. I'm still trying to get one product that seems to be sold only in the UK. It takes a bit of searching around to see who will ship to your area.


----------



## qchickie

tutushopper said:


> I just bought one product for exotics from Canada via Amazon. I get mine from eBay, Amazon and from the vendor directly, plus sime from a shoe place that ships. I'm still trying to get one product that seems to be sold only in the UK. It takes a bit of searching around to see who will ship to your area.



Ebay, I always forget about ebay...
I'll also try various shoe repair places as you never know what random products they carry...
Thanks!


----------



## Chanbal

Does anybody know where to buy the Collonil Metallic Spray in the US? Thanks!


----------



## i love louie

Chanbal said:


> Does anybody know where to buy the Collonil Metallic Spray in the US? Thanks!



Hers is a list of usa retailers

http://www.collonilnorthamerica.com/where-to-buy/


----------



## luv2run41

calflu said:


> My Saks SA recommends the first one and my NM SA uses the second one.
> 
> I have coach cleaner but I never use on Chanel cuz I feel the chemical is really strong!
> 
> I borrowed the second pix from Valentine2014!
> 
> View attachment 2682943
> 
> View attachment 2682944




Can you help?/ I found the melatonian leather lotion but it says with mink oil.  Is that ok to put on my lampskin chanel ?  I need a little shine back  Thank you.  There was a note from seller that Melatonian will be removing the mink oil from the product but that they still have the one with mink oil.  Is the mink oil ok for the chanel bag?  I only plan to use a very slight amount on the bag. Thank you


----------



## Chanbal

i love louie said:


> Hers is a list of usa retailers
> 
> http://www.collonilnorthamerica.com/where-to-buy/



Thanks, I have checked several of the US retailers for Collonil products, but I couldn't still find one that sells the "Collonil Metallic Spray".


----------



## i love louie

Oh man sorry =(


----------



## tutushopper

Chanbal said:


> Thanks, I have checked several of the US retailers for Collonil products, but I couldn't still find one that sells the "Collonil Metallic Spray".



That's the one I'm still trying to find as well.


----------



## calflu

Sorry I can't help you. I just went by the pix SA sent me and bought the exact same one. Where does it say mink oil? 




luv2run41 said:


> Can you help?/ I found the melatonian leather lotion but it says with mink oil.  Is that ok to put on my lampskin chanel ?  I need a little shine back  Thank you.  There was a note from seller that Melatonian will be removing the mink oil from the product but that they still have the one with mink oil.  Is the mink oil ok for the chanel bag?  I only plan to use a very slight amount on the bag. Thank you


----------



## Mooshooshoo

tutushopper said:


> That's the one I'm still trying to find as well.


Not sure if they will ship to US Tutushopper, but here 's the metallic spray....

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Collonil-Metallic-Leather-Material-protector/dp/B003UR0RT4


----------



## panthere55

Thank you guys for suggestions!!!! I hoping to be as prepared as tutu!


----------



## sminmin99

I just posted this in another thread but wish to get more suggestions
I found a beautiful black mini, it's lambskin, almost every SA told me they are not getting caviar for at least 5 months, I'm kinda afraid of lambskin bags, is it easier to get scratched for lambskin in small bags? Since it's Crossbody and might swing around the body
Is black lamb ok to get a little rain? 
So struggling, not sure if I should get this one or just wait, since I want an everyday bag. If I don't get this one, I'm afraid I might need to wait too long to get a black caviar, they even told me they might not get caviar mini anymore, nobody knows
Anybody could give me any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## calflu

If you go back one page, you will see the products recommended using on lamb skin.

They help you when you accidentally spill water or something on lamb. 

If you want a caviar, then get a caviar bag and don't rush. But lamb isn't as bad as ppl thought. Do a search on this thread and you should find answers that help you make your decision. Only you can determine which one is right for you




sminmin99 said:


> I just posted this in another thread but wish to get more suggestions
> I found a beautiful black mini, it's lambskin, almost every SA told me they are not getting caviar for at least 5 months, I'm kinda afraid of lambskin bags, is it easier to get scratched for lambskin in small bags? Since it's Crossbody and might swing around the body
> Is black lamb ok to get a little rain?
> So struggling, not sure if I should get this one or just wait, since I want an everyday bag. If I don't get this one, I'm afraid I might need to wait too long to get a black caviar, they even told me they might not get caviar mini anymore, nobody knows
> Anybody could give me any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi All:

This is such a useful sub-section and I am learning a lot here and I would like your opinion

This is regarding my vintage black lambskin .. Please see picture below - Can I use Cadillac "Boot and shoe care" to maybe lighten the scuff?  This is all I have currently for my bags.  I have just place an order of the melatonin delicate 170 (as per Tutu's) from Amazon and it will not be here until next week.  The bag is a vintage (3xxxxx6) and I believe the previous owner did not do anything like most of you here.  Any input will be greatly appreciated !!


----------



## tutushopper

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi All:
> 
> This is such a useful sub-section and I am learning a lot here and I would like your opinion
> 
> This is regarding my vintage black lambskin .. Please see picture below - Can I use Cadillac "Boot and shoe care" to maybe lighten the scuff?  This is all I have currently for my bags.  I have just place an order of the melatonin delicate 170 (as per Tutu's) from Amazon and it will not be here until next week.  The bag is a vintage (3xxxxx6) and I believe the previous owner did not do anything like most of you here.  Any input will be greatly appreciated !!



I think what you mean to ask (and do correct me if I'm wrong), is how to darken the lightened area?  If that's the case, you can also purchase Meltonian in a black color (it's actually a black colored cream polish) to add back that darkness to the light areas.  Use a teeny teeny tiny amount on the tip of a cloth to do so; gently dab it onto the area until it's covered, let dry, then buff.  Also, please make sure you buy Meltonian, as Melatonin is a natural sleep aid, and we don't want any bags sleeping on the job!


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi tutu,

Yes, Yes, Yes, you are correct   hahaha .. forgive me for my typo :loots:

I am about to type in my credit card details and I will add 1 piece of "Melatonin" or better known as "Meltonian #2 in black".   Next week I will remember to post before and after pictures ..  Till then, thank you very much Tutu.  You are the best !! 

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## tutushopper

Reinforcements came today!  

Also, since I bought and revealed a ton of shoes, and we all know Chanel ballerina flats and many of their heels are lamb (and others calf, from smooth to distressed to pebbled [i.e. caviar]), I also have indispensable tools for those, too.  Blister/friction block is the best thing ever (and not painful like second skin)--buy it by the box, and there's nothing to replace a good shoe horn (my good ones are packed, but these are a few of my inexpensive ones that I found in a box).  Yay for leather care!


----------



## zaraha

tutushopper said:


> Reinforcements came today!
> 
> Also, since I bought and revealed a ton of shoes, and we all know Chanel ballerina flats and many of their heels are lamb (and others calf, from smooth to distressed to pebbled [i.e. caviar]), I also have indispensable tools for those, too.  Blister/friction block is the best thing ever (and not painful like second skin)--buy it by the box, and there's nothing to replace a good shoe horn (my good ones are packed, but these are a few of my inexpensive ones that I found in a box).  Yay for leather care!




Oh my, you are well prepared


----------



## hedgwin99

tutushopper said:


> Reinforcements came today!
> 
> Also, since I bought and revealed a ton of shoes, and we all know Chanel ballerina flats and many of their heels are lamb (and others calf, from smooth to distressed to pebbled [i.e. caviar]), I also have indispensable tools for those, too.  Blister/friction block is the best thing ever (and not painful like second skin)--buy it by the box, and there's nothing to replace a good shoe horn (my good ones are packed, but these are a few of my inexpensive ones that I found in a box).  Yay for leather care!




I have heard of blister/friction blocker. Does it really work that well ??? I have problems with heels because it hurts my feet @ end of day


----------



## tutushopper

zaraha said:


> Oh my, you are well prepared



You must have missed the earlier photo from when I had to re-buy my products as they are in a box somewhere that I can't find, and I needed them for my new sale shoes and bag (and non-sale bags).


----------



## tutushopper

hedgwin99 said:


> I have heard of blister/friction blocker. Does it really work that well ??? I have problems with heels because it hurts my feet @ end of day



Oh my gosh, it works fabulously!  That's why I buy them by the box/case now.  They are a dream for the first time (or second time) you wear new shoes; no blisters!  I love this product (and I guess I have to say while I HATE the pain of second skin, it does help when you have to dance/walk on blisters...but it HURTS!).  My other ones were also in the box with said lost for now leather products (I keep all this stuff together so I know where everything is...only I can't find the box right now), so I bought more as I won't wear new shoes for all day without it!


----------



## tutushopper

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi tutu,
> 
> Yes, Yes, Yes, you are correct   hahaha .. forgive me for my typo :loots:
> 
> I am about to type in my credit card details and I will add 1 piece of "Melatonin" or better known as "Meltonian #2 in black".   Next week I will remember to post before and after pictures ..  Till then, thank you very much Tutu.  You are the best !!
> 
> Have a nice weekend.



You are very welcome, and yes, that is the right one for black (I also have white, and in the lost box some other colors).  I can't wait to see your before/after photos!  Just make sure to test any product on an inconspicuous area before you start and let it dry to make sure it's compatible (these products are, but that's my generic warning/caution for anything to anyone about to use something on an expensive--or inexpensive--item that they are unsure of).  When I was first trying out a variety of products, I started with older shoes or the bottom of a bag, someplace that's not super visible.  Now I know what things I can use totally safely so I just pull out my products and go to work on new purchases.


----------



## hedgwin99

tutushopper said:


> Oh my gosh, it works fabulously!  That's why I buy them by the box/case now.  They are a dream for the first time (or second time) you wear new shoes; no blisters!  I love this product (and I guess I have to say while I HATE the pain of second skin, it does help when you have to dance/walk on blisters...but it HURTS!).  My other ones were also in the box with said lost for now leather products (I keep all this stuff together so I know where everything is...only I can't find the box right now), so I bought more as I won't wear new shoes for all day without it!




Ok great! I'm going to buy some of them as well. I brought a pair of rag and bone boots (no luck with Chanel sale this time) I'm going to give it try on those new boots

If I was your neighbor you will hate me! I probably will the the nosy neighbor that will come knocking on ur door to borrow your leather care collection &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## zaraha

tutushopper said:


> You must have missed the earlier photo from when I had to re-buy my products as they are in a box somewhere that I can't find, and I needed them for my new sale shoes and bag (and non-sale bags).




Oh my, you might as well create a separate leather repair room in your house


----------



## tutushopper

hedgwin99 said:


> Ok great! I'm going to buy some of them as well. I brought a pair of rag and bone boots (no luck with Chanel sale this time) I'm going to give it try on those new boots
> 
> If I was your neighbor you will hate me! I probably will the the nosy neighbor that will come knocking on ur door to borrow your leather care collection &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


If you were my neighbor, I'd have someone to do leather care with, so I'd not mind a bit!  


zaraha said:


> Oh my, you might as well create a separate leather repair room in your house


I'll think about that after I get the things done that I'm trying to get done now.  Hmmmm a leather care room...I could even hang out a shingle to get work from passers by!


----------



## Chanbal

tutushopper said:


> You must have missed the earlier photo from when I had to re-buy my products as they are in a box somewhere that I can't find, and I needed them for my new sale shoes and bag (and non-sale bags).


I'm happy that I am not alone. 

Picture 1-one of my tool boxes (the most organized ).
Picture 2-I am in the process of replacing the papers inside my Chanel bags... need a few more pillows.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Chanbal said:


> I'm happy that I am not alone.
> 
> Picture 1-one of my tool boxes (the most organized ).
> Picture 2-I am in the process of replacing the papers inside my Chanel bags... need a few more pillows.




I am thinking about buying some "Bag A Vie" bags for my Chanels. Do you think they work OK and worth the expense? They are expensive to buy as I have to have them shipped to Australia.

I think I need a Mini for my new M/L Flap and a petite for my Jumbo.


----------



## Chanbal

Luv iz Louis said:


> I am thinking about buying some "Bag A Vie" bags for my Chanels. Do you think they work OK and worth the expense? They are expensive to buy as I have to have them shipped to Australia.
> 
> I think I need a Mini for my new M/L Flap and a petite for my Jumbo.



Not sure if they are better than paper, but they are a lot prettier.

I like to alternate my bags and I am tired of having the inside papers all over my bedroom or having them trashed by my cleaning lady. So I have decided to buy pillows for all my favorite bags. 

Mini pillows are good for M/L and petite pillows are perfect for Jumbo. I also got bag-a-vie storage bags and they are better than some of my Chanel storage bags, so I am also including a few more storage bags on my next order.


----------



## tutushopper

Chanbal said:


> I'm happy that I am not alone.
> 
> Picture 1-one of my tool boxes (the most organized ).
> Picture 2-I am in the process of replacing the papers inside my Chanel bags... need a few more pillows.



You are definitely not alone.  I keep outgrowing my kits, and having to find larger containers for all of my products (the waterproofing sprays get used up pretty fast when you are doing shoes).  I love trying new products as well as my tried and true ones.  Some are just amazingly asphyxiating, though!  Use a well ventilated place (i.e. outside) for anything new (I found this out last night as I was using one inside due to rain...oh my it was horridly obnoxious in how badly it got into the air and the organic compounds in it were not fun).


----------



## Chanbal

tutushopper said:


> You are definitely not alone.  I keep outgrowing my kits, and having to find larger containers for all of my products (the waterproofing sprays get used up pretty fast when you are doing shoes).  I love trying new products as well as my tried and true ones.  Some are just amazingly asphyxiating, though!  Use a well ventilated place (i.e. outside) for anything new (I found this out last night as I was using one inside due to rain...oh my it was horridly obnoxious in how badly it got into the air and the organic compounds in it were not fun).



It happened to me a few weeks ago and I still have bad memories of the strong smell. 

Did you order the Collonil Metallic Spray?


----------



## tutushopper

Chanbal said:


> It happened to me a few weeks ago and I still have bad memories of the strong smell.
> 
> Did you order the Collonil Metallic Spray?



That Collonil Nanopro spray is realllllllllllllly awful!  My fault for using it indoors...but wow, that stuff is killer!

I've not yet ordered the Metallic spray, but I have been using other sprays for mixed materials (like my ghillies that I used the Nanopro on).  I have a few things metallic to spray, so I guess I need to figure out how many cans I'll need and bite the cost of shipping.


----------



## Kiti

The more I browsed this thread the more I felt the urge to buy that Meltonian Delicate Cream...  Not available in my country though buuut... thanks to Ebay I can expect to have it later this month!

Thanks tutushopper for all the info in this thread!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Chanbal said:


> Not sure if they are better than paper, but they are a lot prettier.
> 
> I like to alternate my bags and I am tired of having the inside papers all over my bedroom or having them trashed by my cleaning lady. So I have decided to buy pillows for all my favorite bags.
> 
> Mini pillows are good for M/L and petite pillows are perfect for Jumbo. I also got bag-a-vie storage bags and they are better than some of my Chanel storage bags, so I am also including a few more storage bags on my next order.



Yes, I might get these down the track - they do look good, but they are quite expensive so tissue will have to do now. It is the shipping that kills you.


----------



## tutushopper

Kiti said:


> The more I browsed this thread the more I felt the urge to buy that Meltonian Delicate Cream...  Not available in my country though buuut... thanks to Ebay I can expect to have it later this month!
> 
> Thanks tutushopper for all the info in this thread!


You are so very welcome!  Ebay and Amazon are great resources.


Luv iz Louis said:


> Yes, I might get these down the track - they do look good, but they are quite expensive so tissue will have to do now. It is the shipping that kills you.


You can use the plastic air filled pillow things that come in shipping boxes; they are about the right size (just make sure they fit in the bag you wish to stuff--i.e. not too big--and they are free!  Many use these instead of buying the pillows.


----------



## zaraha

You can use the plastic air filled pillow things that come in shipping boxes; they are about the right size (just make sure they fit in the bag you wish to stuff--i.e. not too big--and they are free!  Many use these instead of buying the pillows.[/QUOTE]

 I think using plastic with leather ( organic material) could create issues due to leather need to breath.  It's just my humble opinion.


----------



## tutushopper

zaraha said:


> I think using plastic with leather ( organic material) could create issues due to leather need to breath.  It's just my humble opinion.



I don't use them but many do.  If I were to use them, I'd make sure to wrap them in cotton or some other fabric that would keep them from direct contact with the bag.  I have heard the pillows you can buy are a bit too big and "overstuff" the bags.  My ideal solution is to use the same thing I use to clean bags, which is 100% cotton t-shirts cut to fit.  They are not going to cause any problems, are absorbent, and easy to fit in and take out.


----------



## snowing may

tutushopper said:


> I don't use them but many do.  If I were to use them, I'd make sure to wrap them in cotton or some other fabric that would keep them from direct contact with the bag.  I have heard the pillows you can buy are a bit too big and "overstuff" the bags.  My ideal solution is to use the same thing I use to clean bags, which is 100% cotton t-shirts cut to fit.  They are not going to cause any problems, are absorbent, and easy to fit in and take out.


Hi tutu, is the Meltonian Delicate Cream mainly for removing stain/scraches on lambskin or conditioning the bag? I bought a fushcia lamb mini but never used it because of the lambskin. I would hate to see stains/ color transfers on such beautiful color.

I do not want to waterproof it before use. Do you mind teaching me how to keep it clean even I do not waterproof it? 

Do I use the  Meltonian Delicate Cream only when stains appear on the bag? Or I can use it to condition the bag periodically? How much should I use to condition a rec mini? 

TIA


----------



## tutushopper

snowing may said:


> Hi tutu, is the Meltonian Delicate Cream mainly for removing stain/scraches on lambskin or conditioning the bag? I bought a fushcia lamb mini but never used it because of the lambskin. I would hate to see stains/ color transfers on such beautiful color.
> 
> I do not want to waterproof it before use. Do you mind teaching me how to keep it clean even I do not waterproof it?
> 
> Do I use the  Meltonian Delicate Cream only when stains appear on the bag? Or I can use it to condition the bag periodically? How much should I use to condition a rec mini?
> 
> TIA



The Meltonian delicate is primarily for conditioning, which you don't need to do with a new bag.  Just use it and enjoy it, but do avoid wearing dark colors, especially denim and dark colored coats/sweaters, and anything which is not colorfast.  Meltonian is not for removing stains or preventing them.  The waterproofing products will help a bit with those, if you choose to use them.


----------



## snowing may

tutushopper said:


> The Meltonian delicate is primarily for conditioning, which you don't need to do with a new bag.  Just use it and enjoy it, but do avoid wearing dark colors, especially denim and dark colored coats/sweaters, and anything which is not colorfast.  Meltonian is not for removing stains or preventing them.  The waterproofing products will help a bit with those, if you choose to use them.


Thank you for your advice. I will take out my fuchsia lamb mini and use it. What product should I use if by any chance there is stain or color transfer occurs? 

Usually when should I start using the  Meltonian delicate? 

I remember once you used this Product to remove the blue color transfer on your white vintage Chanel. Does that mean the Meltonian delicate can also be used to treat stains or color transfers?

Thanks


----------



## tutushopper

snowing may said:


> Thank you for your advice. I will take out my fuchsia lamb mini and use it. What product should I use if by any chance there is stain or color transfer occurs?
> 
> Usually when should I start using the  Meltonian delicate?
> 
> I remember once you used this Product to remove the blue color transfer on your white vintage Chanel. Does that mean the Meltonian delicate can also be used to treat stains or color transfers?
> 
> Thanks



I used the Meltonian with the bag with color transfer issue to condition the bag, not to remove the transfer.  Most of the color transfer was removed by the time I got the bag back (using the only thing she had around...makeup remover wipes, which I do NOT recommend).  I really think the best way to deal with color transfer issues is to prevent them from happening.  Don't let your bag touch denim or any other dark clothing, especially the ones that aren't colorfast.  

I didn't use any conditioner on any of my bags for many years; now I do the waterproofing when they are new (bags and shoes), and condition as needed (which is mostly my older bags and shoes).  I also use it for non-Chanel bags/shoes as well.  Mostly you can go by how your bag feels and looks to see if it needs any conditioner (if it's dry, for instance).  Most people also recommend treating reptile bags/shoes twice a year, but again, do check to see what is recommended for your product.  I've read extensively on the Chanel board, the Hermes board, the general care & maintenance board, and on many other sites to gather information and take what I feel comfortable with.  I'd highly advise anyone taking on their own leather care to read this and other threads to get an idea of what can (or should) be done.


----------



## kkhwann

I'd like to say "Thank you very much" to tutushopper, you always give the helpful answer )


----------



## luv2run41

tutushopper said:


> I used the Meltonian with the bag with color transfer issue to condition the bag, not to remove the transfer.  Most of the color transfer was removed by the time I got the bag back (using the only thing she had around...makeup remover wipes, which I do NOT recommend).  I really think the best way to deal with color transfer issues is to prevent them from happening.  Don't let your bag touch denim or any other dark clothing, especially the ones that aren't colorfast.
> 
> I didn't use any conditioner on any of my bags for many years; now I do the waterproofing when they are new (bags and shoes), and condition as needed (which is mostly my older bags and shoes).  I also use it for non-Chanel bags/shoes as well.  Mostly you can go by how your bag feels and looks to see if it needs any conditioner (if it's dry, for instance).  Most people also recommend treating reptile bags/shoes twice a year, but again, do check to see what is recommended for your product.  I've read extensively on the Chanel board, the Hermes board, the general care & maintenance board, and on many other sites to gather information and take what I feel comfortable with.  I'd highly advise anyone taking on their own leather care to read this and other threads to get an idea of what can (or should) be done.



I just purchased the neutral delicate and was planning to use a very small amount on my lambskin to lesson the dull look and that of a few scratches.  Does that sound appropriate?  I really appreciate your time and help.


----------



## snowing may

tutushopper said:


> I used the Meltonian with the bag with color transfer issue to condition the bag, not to remove the transfer.  Most of the color transfer was removed by the time I got the bag back (using the only thing she had around...makeup remover wipes, which I do NOT recommend).  I really think the best way to deal with color transfer issues is to prevent them from happening.  Don't let your bag touch denim or any other dark clothing, especially the ones that aren't colorfast.
> 
> I didn't use any conditioner on any of my bags for many years; now I do the waterproofing when they are new (bags and shoes), and condition as needed (which is mostly my older bags and shoes).  I also use it for non-Chanel bags/shoes as well.  Mostly you can go by how your bag feels and looks to see if it needs any conditioner (if it's dry, for instance).  Most people also recommend treating reptile bags/shoes twice a year, but again, do check to see what is recommended for your product.  I've read extensively on the Chanel board, the Hermes board, the general care & maintenance board, and on many other sites to gather information and take what I feel comfortable with.  I'd highly advise anyone taking on their own leather care to read this and other threads to get an idea of what can (or should) be done.


Tutu, thank you for taking the time to answer my questions. You are the best.


----------



## tutushopper

luv2run41 said:


> I just purchased the neutral delicate and was planning to use a very small amount on my lambskin to lesson the dull look and that of a few scratches.  Does that sound appropriate?  I really appreciate your time and help.



Yes, it does. Remember to do a test in an inconspicuous area first, let it dry, then proceed. Always apply product first to a cloth not the bag.


----------



## Canneiv

Hi, does anyone compare the result of the collolin waterproof spray and Cadillac waterproof spray? I don't the Cadillac one on my fuchsia lambskin, but wear sign and color transfer still apply on the back pocket. Any one have any idea to prevent the color transfer and wear sign? Thank you so much!


----------



## Canneiv

Does anyone try UGG brand on their lambskin?  
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ugg-aus...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_2_B

I personally tried COACH leather cleaner and conditioner on my Pearly Beige mini, but it seem like it "eat up" the pearly beige color.  Anyone experience that?


----------



## tutushopper

Canneiv said:


> Hi, does anyone compare the result of the collolin waterproof spray and Cadillac waterproof spray? I don't the Cadillac one on my fuchsia lambskin, but wear sign and color transfer still apply on the back pocket. Any one have any idea to prevent the color transfer and wear sign? Thank you so much!



I've sprayed bags and shoes with both products (and a few different Collonil & Cadillac products as they make a few for smooth leather, nubuck, fabric, etc.).  A waterproofing spray won't help with wear and tear issues, as that's just in the usage of the bag.  It should, if it's applied regularly as the instructions state, help with color transfer issues a bit (but it won't prevent them 100%).  I don't know of a product that will prevent this 100% and still not affect the lambskin in a negative way.  You could use a beeswax based product that would repel most liquid stains, but that would not let the leather breathe well, so I'd not recommend it, especially on a lambskin bag.


----------



## tutushopper

Canneiv said:


> Does anyone try UGG brand on their lambskin?
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ugg-aus...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_2_B
> 
> I personally tried COACH leather cleaner and conditioner on my Pearly Beige mini, but it seem like it "eat up" the pearly beige color.  Anyone experience that?



That product (Water & Stain Repellent for Sheepskin & Suede) is made for suede, which is the underside of the hide.  Lambskin is smooth leather, from the other side of the hide.  I'd not recommend this at all for lambskin.  If you have an issue with color transfer on your pearly beige mini (is it lamb or caviar??), I've heard of people using some products on caviar that took out the transfer stain--I've not used those products myself.


----------



## Canneiv

tutushopper said:


> I've sprayed bags and shoes with both products (and a few different Collonil & Cadillac products as they make a few for smooth leather, nubuck, fabric, etc.).  A waterproofing spray won't help with wear and tear issues, as that's just in the usage of the bag.  It should, if it's applied regularly as the instructions state, help with color transfer issues a bit (but it won't prevent them 100%).  I don't know of a product that will prevent this 100% and still not affect the lambskin in a negative way.  You could use a beeswax based product that would repel most liquid stains, but that would not let the leather breathe well, so I'd not recommend it, especially on a lambskin bag.



Thanks Tutu, 
Do you cross over the 2 products on your lambskin?  I mean use Collonil this time and Cadillac next time.  I done the Cadillac on my Fuchsia mini, and I ordered Collonil and want to try it on my mini.  What do you think? Thanks again.


----------



## tutushopper

Canneiv said:


> Thanks Tutu,
> Do you cross over the 2 products on your lambskin?  I mean use Collonil this time and Cadillac next time.  I done the Cadillac on my Fuchsia mini, and I ordered Collonil and want to try it on my mini.  What do you think? Thanks again.



I will use varied products on the same item, yes.  As I now waterproof all that comes in, I can't always remember (and I certainly don't have the time to write it down) which product I used on which item.  For the initial treatment, yes, I do all coatings (2-3) with the same product, but after that, they're pretty much interchangeable.  I'll just warn you that if you buy the Collonil Nanopro spray, watch out for those fumes!  They are major, as the usual Collonil waterstop is not bad.  I was using it on a pair of shoes that are nubuck, smooth leather, and wool so I wanted a multi-material product.  It's my first time using that one and it was super smelly!  Best is to use all of these things not just in a well ventilated room, but outside until you know which ones are really bad (looking at YOU Collonil Nanopro spray!!!).


----------



## Canneiv

tutushopper said:


> I will use varied products on the same item, yes.  As I now waterproof all that comes in, I can't always remember (and I certainly don't have the time to write it down) which product I used on which item.  For the initial treatment, yes, I do all coatings (2-3) with the same product, but after that, they're pretty much interchangeable.  I'll just warn you that if you buy the Collonil Nanopro spray, watch out for those fumes!  They are major, as the usual Collonil waterstop is not bad.  I was using it on a pair of shoes that are nubuck, smooth leather, and wool so I wanted a multi-material product.  It's my first time using that one and it was super smelly!  Best is to use all of these things not just in a well ventilated room, but outside until you know which ones are really bad (looking at YOU Collonil Nanopro spray!!!).



Thank you for your advise. I did order the Nanopro spray also. I'm glad I ask before I use it. I'm not sure does it has the same function as the waterproof spray. It seem like all in one and I want to try if it help. Do you mainly use that for waterproof or just clean and waterproof at the same time? Thank you so much!


----------



## Chanbal

Luv iz Louis said:


> Yes, I might get these down the track - they do look good, but they are quite expensive so tissue will have to do now. It is the shipping that kills you.



You may want to contact them for a quote on shipping; they may offer a discount if you order a certain number of pillows or storage bags. I really prefer their storage bags, compared to the black ones from Chanel.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Chanbal said:


> You may want to contact them for a quote on shipping; they may offer a discount if you order a certain number of pillows or storage bags. I really prefer their storage bags, compared to the black ones from Chanel.


 
I will check that out - I did put some in the "cart" and it does reduce the more you buy, worked out around $75US for about 4 of them. 

I shall have to check out their storage bags - did not know they did those


----------



## Chanbal

Luv iz Louis said:


> I will check that out - I did put some in the "cart" and it does reduce the more you buy, worked out around $75US for about 4 of them.
> 
> I shall have to check out their storage bags - did not know they did those



Here is a picture of one.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Chanbal said:


> Here is a picture of one.



Cool, thank you


----------



## summergal2121

So....

I've purchased a pair of Chanel lambskin pumps- its currently waiting for me at Nordys
http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...ith-a-chain-inlaid.14B.G30007X01000C6993.html

The fit is perfect, I LOVE the chain at the bottom, and I got it black- although I'm thinking navy is pretty nice too (my SA has that on hold for me too) 

BUTTTTTTTTTTT

I'm very weary about the nature of the delicate nature of lambskin. 
Even with just a try-on the leather easily creased and an SA I talked to at Neiman Marcus he said he recommends his clients to carry along a pair of flats while driving so they don't ruin their Chanel pumps.

Does ANYONE own a pair of Chanel lambskin pumps and can speak to their wear? I understand that shoes need to be zipsoled/vibram and they need to be taken in for repair every once in a while (I did that with a pair of Cole Haan last year when I had a tear). I get that leather and shoes get scratches but I don't want tears and I don't want to have to be so weary of where I walk all the time that I only walk on flat surfaces/just inside.


----------



## tutushopper

Canneiv said:


> Thank you for your advise. I did order the Nanopro spray also. I'm glad I ask before I use it. I'm not sure does it has the same function as the waterproof spray. It seem like all in one and I want to try if it help. Do you mainly use that for waterproof or just clean and waterproof at the same time? Thank you so much!



I use that one on mixed materials shoes/bags, such as leather with tweed (suede and smooth leather), etc.  Watch out, it's really powerful with organic compounds in the smell, so use it outside for sure!  It will dry odorless, but when wet...wow!  I bought it for waterproofing; I have the other products for cleaning.


----------



## tutushopper

summergal2121 said:


> So....
> 
> I've purchased a pair of Chanel lambskin pumps- its currently waiting for me at Nordys
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...ith-a-chain-inlaid.14B.G30007X01000C6993.html
> 
> The fit is perfect, I LOVE the chain at the bottom, and I got it black- although I'm thinking navy is pretty nice too (my SA has that on hold for me too)
> 
> BUTTTTTTTTTTT
> 
> I'm very weary about the nature of the delicate nature of lambskin.
> Even with just a try-on the leather easily creased and an SA I talked to at Neiman Marcus he said he recommends his clients to carry along a pair of flats while driving so they don't ruin their Chanel pumps.
> 
> Does ANYONE own a pair of Chanel lambskin pumps and can speak to their wear? I understand that shoes need to be zipsoled/vibram and they need to be taken in for repair every once in a while (I did that with a pair of Cole Haan last year when I had a tear). I get that leather and shoes get scratches but I don't want tears and I don't want to have to be so weary of where I walk all the time that I only walk on flat surfaces/just inside.



I own a lot of Chanel shoes, most of which are lambskin, and they wear fine.  They are also some of my most comfortable shoes (flats and heels).  I've not ever had any tears in my shoes.  I wear them on city streets, concrete or gravel, whatever I find when I'm out and about.  I see absolutely no reason to baby shoes.  They are meant for walking.  I do the same with Louboutin.  The red soles are great, but the shoes were not meant to be worn only indoors.  It's silly to not wear your shoes outside, so don't be afraid to do so!


----------



## summergal2121

tutushopper said:


> I own a lot of Chanel shoes, most of which are lambskin, and they wear fine.  They are also some of my most comfortable shoes (flats and heels).  I've not ever had any tears in my shoes.  I wear them on city streets, concrete or gravel, whatever I find when I'm out and about.  I see absolutely no reason to baby shoes.  They are meant for walking.  I do the same with Louboutin.  The red soles are great, but the shoes were not meant to be worn only indoors.  It's silly to not wear your shoes outside, so don't be afraid to do so!


Thank you so much for your reply! 

I got worried since when I went to Neiman Marcus to see if they had the boot version available the SA there said he recommends his clients to have an extra pair of shoes for driving and what not and just to wear their Chanel heels at like work- just for flat surfaces. 

I was really surprised/worried when I saw the leather bunch up and crease with just maybe at most 2 minutes of walking- that would mean that the leather is more on the softer side- right? 

And I'm impressed that you have no tear in your shoes despite the fact you walk in gravel and etc- my Ferragamo patent platform already has little scratches that need polishing and I've worn them maybe at most 3 times


----------



## tutushopper

summergal2121 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply!
> 
> I got worried since when I went to Neiman Marcus to see if they had the boot version available the SA there said he recommends his clients to have an extra pair of shoes for driving and what not and just to wear their Chanel heels at like work- just for flat surfaces.
> 
> I was really surprised/worried when I saw the leather bunch up and crease with just maybe at most 2 minutes of walking- that would mean that the leather is more on the softer side- right?
> 
> And I'm impressed that you have no tear in your shoes despite the fact you walk in gravel and etc- my Ferragamo patent platform already has little scratches that need polishing and I've worn them maybe at most 3 times



I've worn my shoes on every surface pretty much, and I don't step carefully either.  I just walk.  Some people will wear car shoes as when driving some people will drag the heel of the shoe on the car mat, and if there are any bits of dirt there, the heel will grind in that.  That's common advice for shoes made of any material, from wood to suede, alligator to lambskin, or metal to acrylic.  Leather is a material that isn't like wood or metal, it will have some "give" to it, which is why shoes will stretch to accommodate your foot if they are made of leather, but won't if they are made of plastic.


----------



## summergal2121

tutushopper said:


> I've worn my shoes on every surface pretty much, and I don't step carefully either.  I just walk.  Some people will wear car shoes as when driving some people will drag the heel of the shoe on the car mat, and if there are any bits of dirt there, the heel will grind in that.  That's common advice for shoes made of any material, from wood to suede, alligator to lambskin, or metal to acrylic.  Leather is a material that isn't like wood or metal, it will have some "give" to it, which is why shoes will stretch to accommodate your foot if they are made of leather, but won't if they are made of plastic.


I get about the recommendation of the car shoes-I generally don't drive- I take public transportation wherever I go so thats really not a problem for me- but the SA at NM just really talked about the shoes as if they were really delicate and placing them comparable to suede when it came to durability. 

Again I get that leather does show creases, but when I tried on Louboutin's they showed no wear, no nothing at all (and it wasn't their patent heel)- again going back to the fact that lambskin is a softer leather compared to other designer leather shoes on the market.  The only nice designer leather shoe I have- my other two are patent, Lanvin and Ferragamo, is Cole Haan. Cole Haan is calfskin (I believe) and I love the wear on it- I had a nick on it last year and a cobbler was able it fix it for $5- so I know shoes can be fixed, but calfskin compared to lambskin just seems much more_ durable _, because its not as supple (I think thats the adjective I'm looking for...). Thats what started up this whole fiasco 

So how do you care for your Chanel lambskin pumps? Do you just wipe them with a soft cloth once you're done wearing them? Put anything special on them?

Thanks so much for the advice!


----------



## lyseiki8

tutushopper said:


> I've sprayed bags and shoes with both products (and a few different Collonil & Cadillac products as they make a few for smooth leather, nubuck, fabric, etc.).  A waterproofing spray won't help with wear and tear issues, as that's just in the usage of the bag.  It should, if it's applied regularly as the instructions state, help with color transfer issues a bit (but it won't prevent them 100%).  I don't know of a product that will prevent this 100% and still not affect the lambskin in a negative way.  You could use a beeswax based product that would repel most liquid stains, but that would not let the leather breathe well, so I'd not recommend it, especially on a lambskin bag.



Hi All:

I would like to tap your brains on the problem with my bag.

I just bought a preloved vintage classic flap (2 series).  The lambskin leather looked  'dry' and has a brittle/whitish on the surface. { Kind of like my skin during winter }  I thought the leather needs nourishment badly.  So, thinking that I had learnt enough from the forum here, I went ahead with my rescue project.  My partners-in-crime are the Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care and Meltonian Delicate (170).

As always advised by tutu, I did a patch test on a small area inside the flap and waited.  An hour later, it looked fine.  And so I went ahead.  Here are pictures I took with my iPhone.  The first two pictures were the BEFORE and the rest are AFTER.  As you can see, the bag has turned a shade darker.  This is fine with me and the leather feels smoother too.  BUT, if you look closely the last 5 pictures, the color distribution seem uneven.   And it is prone to scratches too - the 5th pic was a marking made by the chain strap and no matter how I massage that spot, it is still there.  And the last picture next to CC demonstrates the original problem.

What do you think I should do now.  Give it another one over of Meltonian Delicate?  Send it to a Spa?  I don't want a dye work ..  Try another product e.g. LMB?

OR maybe this is how vintage lambskin behaves? 

Any input will be greatly appreciated.  Thank you


----------



## lyseiki8

..


----------



## lyseiki8

After ..


----------



## lyseiki8

I also want to add that there were some slight color transfer onto the cloth EVERY TIME I applied Cadillac and Meltonian; not much but some light brown stain.  But after some gentle buffing, my cloth looks clean.


----------



## Clioe

Hi gers, wondering if you can advise? This discoloration appeared and if u know how to deal with this or what it is. It's not wet. It's a little bit hard. Help!


----------



## MsLVinDC

Clioe said:


> Hi gers, wondering if you can advise? This discoloration appeared and if u know how to deal with this or what it is. It's not wet. It's a little bit hard. Help!




Is it a chemical stain, like perfume or oil?


----------



## ememxx

Hey everyone, I just got my first vintage Chanel from the early 90's. It's a classic double flap and I have a question regarding the stitching of the 2nd flap to the back of the bag. These stitches seem to 'sprout' I don't know any other way to describe it, they just loosen up. I hate the way it looks, it's like my bag is coming apart. I was wondering what best to do? I don't want to go to the Chanel store since I was mistreated there last time I came in...


----------



## kcarmona

Hey guys! Just got a pre loved Silver Perforated Flap on eBay and the inside is a metallic satin. Any way to clean this?


----------



## luv2run41

lyseiki8 said:


> After ..



I really think the bag is absolutely beautiful.  Can you post another but of the entire front and back?   I used a very small dab of Cadillac cream and that worked well.
I actually love the look of your bag, what a beautiful color


----------



## tutushopper

summergal2121 said:


> I get about the recommendation of the car shoes-I generally don't drive- I take public transportation wherever I go so thats really not a problem for me- but the SA at NM just really talked about the shoes as if they were really delicate and placing them comparable to suede when it came to durability.
> 
> I don't know why your SA said they were so delicate as to treat them with kid gloves and only wear them inside, but if a knowledgeable SA every told me that I could only wear a pair of shoes inside and only touch them with white gloves, I'd walk out empty handed.  Shoes are for wearing, whether satin or patent or whatever.
> 
> Again I get that leather does show creases, but when I tried on Louboutin's they showed no wear, no nothing at all
> 
> except they will, if they are patent just like your aforementioned Ferragamo, and they will get nicks or scratches, and the red sole will not stay red unless you only wear them indoors. I've had Louboutin shoes made of patent, smooth leather, woven materials (plastic/leather, who knows), satin, satin/leather with crystals, you name it, and they have all pretty much worn the same.
> 
> (and it wasn't their patent heel)- again going back to the fact that lambskin is a softer leather compared to other designer leather shoes on the market.
> 
> I know I have quite a few pairs of Dior shoes made of lambskin; I'd check the other designers, but the shoes are still boxed up.  I also have alligator and snake shoes; same thing as with any shoe.  They are meant to be worn.  Will I wear the alligator shoes walking through 3" of rocks?  Probably not, but I will wear them on city streets and the like.  Again, any shoes I buy are made for wearing, and if they can't do that, they aren't really shoes, they are just decorative objects.
> 
> The only nice designer leather shoe I have- my other two are patent, Lanvin and Ferragamo, is Cole Haan. Cole Haan is calfskin (I believe)
> 
> Cole Haan makes shoes of varied materials.  The key here is that you were able to have them fixed by a cobbler.  Far as my experience goes with cobblers, a good one can fix all kinds of things.  I once had a cat who had an affinity for leather.  I forgot and left out my brand new Judith Leiber shoes and went I went back in the room, half of one of the straps had been eaten.  My cobbler fixed it so you really can't tell unless you look hard and closely; he even did the paint inside the strap to the right color.  So a good cobbler is your feet and shoe's dearest friend.  They can work on bags, too.
> 
> and I love the wear on it- I had a nick on it last year and a cobbler was able it fix it for $5- so I know shoes can be fixed, but calfskin compared to lambskin just seems much more_ durable _, because its not as supple (I think thats the adjective I'm looking for...). Thats what started up this whole fiasco
> 
> The definition for supple is: bending and moving easily and gracefully; flexible.  I'd say lambskin fits that definition.  Is calf more durable than lamb?  Yes, but that doesn't mean lamb is meant for only sheep to wear.
> 
> So how do you care for your Chanel lambskin pumps? Do you just wipe them with a soft cloth once you're done wearing them? Put anything special on them?
> 
> I treat them by wearing them.  Only this year have I actually put any treatment on some of them, which is the same as I put now on some bags.  I do wipe dirt off them, but I don't live where it snows and they put salt on the snow.  If you do, then you should clean them more carefully and use products that will keep the salt from damaging the shoes; you might also want to waterproof them.  There is much information in this thread about treating lambskin and much on the Hermes forum by Docride about treatment for exotics and calf.
> 
> Thanks so much for the advice!


Sorry for the delay; my internet is in and out 10 times an hour at best. I put my answers in with your questions in purple.  Hope it helps.


----------



## tutushopper

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I would like to tap your brains on the problem with my bag.
> 
> I just bought a preloved vintage classic flap (2 series).  The lambskin leather looked  'dry' and has a brittle/whitish on the surface.
> 
> Did you try to determine what this brittle/whitish substance on the surface was?  Could it have been mold?  Was it raised or sunken or flush with the leather surface? Did you treat the white substance with anything before you began?
> 
> { Kind of like my skin during winter }  I thought the leather needs nourishment badly.  So, thinking that I had learnt enough from the forum here, I went ahead with my rescue project.  My partners-in-crime are the Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care and Meltonian Delicate (170).
> 
> As always advised by tutu, I did a patch test on a small area inside the flap and waited.  An hour later, it looked fine.
> 
> It's always best to wait 24 hours, as that allows the leather to dry, and the full effects of the substance you are applying to finalize, so that you'll see the results fully. I'm glad that you did try the patch first, though, just give it longer.
> 
> And so I went ahead.  Here are pictures I took with my iPhone.  The first two pictures were the BEFORE and the rest are AFTER.  As you can see, the bag has turned a shade darker.  This is fine with me and the leather feels smoother too.  BUT, if you look closely the last 5 pictures, the color distribution seem uneven.
> 
> Look closely at those first two photos again.  I see uneven color distribution.  Was this bag previously dyed or touched up in any manner?  I see so many bags on ebay that are either fully dyed a new color or else patched up to look more "new."
> 
> And it is prone to scratches too - the 5th pic was a marking made by the chain strap and no matter how I massage that spot, it is still there.  And the last picture next to CC demonstrates the original problem.
> 
> Any leather is going to be "prone to scratches" but with lamb, you can usually rub them out (not so for calf [i.e. caviar)].  That last photo has me again thinking that your bag may have had some kind of coating, whether mold or salt or something.  Where did it come from?
> 
> What do you think I should do now.  Give it another one over of Meltonian Delicate?  Send it to a Spa?  I don't want a dye work ..  Try another product e.g. LMB?
> 
> The first thing you need to do is find out what that whitish coating is on the bag, and that will determine the next step.  If it's mold, that has to be treated, as it won't go away and will come out from under anything you put on top.
> 
> OR maybe this is how vintage lambskin behaves?
> 
> No, it's not, and should not behave this way.  I have a vintage white series 1 bag, and it doesn't do this.
> 
> Any input will be greatly appreciated.  Thank you



Again, sorry for the delay; my internet is not reliable at all plus I don't get notifications.  I hope this helps even though it's coming late.  Your bag really is quite lovely.


----------



## tutushopper

lyseiki8 said:


> I also want to add that there were some slight color transfer onto the cloth EVERY TIME I applied Cadillac and Meltonian; not much but some light brown stain.  But after some gentle buffing, my cloth looks clean.



This is normal to have some slight color come off on the cloth.


----------



## tutushopper

ememxx said:


> Hey everyone, I just got my first vintage Chanel from the early 90's. It's a classic double flap and I have a question regarding the stitching of the 2nd flap to the back of the bag. These stitches seem to 'sprout' I don't know any other way to describe it, they just loosen up. I hate the way it looks, it's like my bag is coming apart. I was wondering what best to do? I don't want to go to the Chanel store since I was mistreated there last time I came in...



A photo is always helpful in these situations, but without seeing it, and hearing that you don't want to take it to Chanel, ask the high end stores in your area that sell shoes and bags and ask them for the best cobbler in the area and go there with the bag.


----------



## tutushopper

kcarmona said:


> Hey guys! Just got a pre loved Silver Perforated Flap on eBay and the inside is a metallic satin. Any way to clean this?



Are you asking about the perforated silver (is this metallic) on the outside or the metallic satin on the inside of the bag?


----------



## kcarmona

tutushopper said:


> Are you asking about the perforated silver (is this metallic) on the outside or the metallic satin on the inside of the bag?




The metallic satin on the inside. The outside is actually in really great condition but the inside is stained in a few spots.


----------



## tutushopper

kcarmona said:


> The metallic satin on the inside. The outside is actually in really great condition but the inside is stained in a few spots.



That's a tough one, as satin stains so easily from liquids.  Have you thought about asking your cleaners for suggestions on this (I know you can't have the lining dry cleaned, but they might have some great suggestions for you to clean it in situ, or even offer to do it--you really have to trust your cleaner to do this).  Do you know what caused the spots?  Are they dry and not going to affect anything you put inside the bag?


----------



## kcarmona

tutushopper said:


> That's a tough one, as satin stains so easily from liquids.  Have you thought about asking your cleaners for suggestions on this (I know you can't have the lining dry cleaned, but they might have some great suggestions for you to clean it in situ, or even offer to do it--you really have to trust your cleaner to do this).  Do you know what caused the spots?  Are they dry and not going to affect anything you put inside the bag?




They are dry and definitely won't affect anything in the bag. Although I'm not sure where the stains came from because I bought it that way. I will definitely try my cleaners though and see if they have any suggestions!


----------



## storeberry

Tutu, I saw from Docride thread that she suspect meltonian all purpose cleaner might have silicon so I am not sure if I should go ahead and buy the cream, afraid there is silicone inside. Mine is a 80s vintage lambskin flap.

She also don't suggest OB on lambskin, in this case, how should I waterproof the bag?


----------



## tutushopper

storeberry said:


> Tutu, I saw from Docride thread that she suspect meltonian all purpose cleaner might have silicon so I am not sure if I should go ahead and buy the cream, afraid there is silicone inside. Mine is a 80s vintage lambskin flap.
> 
> She also don't suggest OB on lambskin, in this case, how should I waterproof the bag?



I don't know which product you are referring to as OB; is it Obenauf's Heavy Duty LP?  I've only used that on calf personally and would never recommend that for lambskin.  You mention the Meltonian all purpose; the one I usually recommend is the one in the little jar, the 170 Delicate which is not the same product or composition as the lotion, but that's not for waterproofing.  If you wish to waterproof, I use Collonil or Cadillac, same as the Chanel SA's use.


----------



## storeberry

tutushopper said:


> I don't know which product you are referring to as OB; is it Obenauf's Heavy Duty LP?  I've only used that on calf personally and would never recommend that for lambskin.  You mention the Meltonian all purpose; the one I usually recommend is the one in the little jar, the 170 Delicate which is not the same product or composition as the lotion, but that's not for waterproofing.  If you wish to waterproof, I use Collonil or Cadillac, same as the Chanel SA's use.




Hihi, thks for your reply! Yes, OB heavy duty LP! Thks for the heads up on Cadillac!


----------



## ememxx

I'm so sorry, of course pictures would help. I made some, hopefully it clears my problem up a bit. My first thought is to simply cut it off, but I don't know werther that is the best thing to do.



http://i61.tinypic.com/2ic4i3d.jpg

http://i62.tinypic.com/2qsyskn.jpg

Apologies for not quoting, my mobile browser did not provide quotes.


----------



## Chanbal

ememxx said:


> Hey everyone, I just got my first vintage Chanel from the early 90's. It's a classic double flap and I have a question regarding the stitching of the 2nd flap to the back of the bag. These stitches seem to 'sprout' I don't know any other way to describe it, they just loosen up. I hate the way it looks, it's like my bag is coming apart. I was wondering what best to do? I don't want to go to the Chanel store since I was mistreated there last time I came in...





ememxx said:


> I'm so sorry, of course pictures would help. I made some, hopefully it clears my problem up a bit. My first thought is to simply cut it off, but I don't know werther that is the best thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> http://i61.tinypic.com/2ic4i3d.jpg
> 
> http://i62.tinypic.com/2qsyskn.jpg
> 
> Apologies for not quoting, my mobile browser did not provide quotes.



You can use the bag the way it is and later on take it to Chanel for refurbishment, and get the bag back looking almost like new. If you don't want to go to Chanel, a good cobbler can likely fix it for you. Please keep in mind that Chanel doesn't work on bags previously fixed at other places.


----------



## ememxx

Chanbal said:


> You can use the bag the way it is and later on take it to Chanel for refurbishment, and get the bag back looking almost like new. If you don't want to go to Chanel, a good cobbler can likely fix it for you. Please keep in mind that Chanel doesn't work on bags previously fixed at other places.




I see... How about if I take it to a store in another country? Do you happen to know if they will ship back to me, or do I have to return to the drop-off store?
I live in The Netherlands and we only have 1 store in the country, and I have been treated poorly multiple times there, that I prefer not to set foot in their store ever again.
However, this may of course be different elsewhere.


----------



## Chanbal

ememxx said:


> I see... How about if I take it to a store in another country? Do you happen to know if they will ship back to me, or do I have to return to the drop-off store?
> I live in The Netherlands and we only have 1 store in the country, and I have been treated poorly multiple times there, that I prefer not to set foot in their store ever again.
> However, this may of course be different elsewhere.



It's unacceptable to treat people poorly at Chanel or at any other store, I am sorry about that. You may want to call Chanel Paris and ask if they would accept your bag for refurbishment. If yes, you can mail it to them following their instructions.


----------



## ememxx

Chanbal said:


> It's unacceptable to treat people poorly at Chanel or at any other store, I am sorry about that. You may want to call Chanel Paris and ask if they would accept your bag for refurbishment. If yes, you can mail it to them following their instructions.




Thank you so much for your advice! I will get in touch with Paris.


----------



## dingdong79

So for calfskin and lambskin black or darker colors bags Meltonian Delicate Cream and not Neutral or Natural?

Thanks!


----------



## SpeakChicBlog

I bought a Boy in pearly black in June. It's lamb so I'm a bit anxious every time I wear it...
Some people here have suggested waterproofing it and other products to condition but when I went to Chanel last week they said they don't recommend using products on their bags. The SA said all Chanel bags are treated/conditioned when they are made and don't need anything more. Now I'm confused.


----------



## tutushopper

dingdong79 said:


> So for calfskin and lambskin black or darker colors bags Meltonian Delicate Cream and not Neutral or Natural?
> 
> Thanks!


Calf is tougher than lamb (think big cows versus not so big sheep), so you can use many more products on calf than are recommended for lamb.  You can surely use the neutral if you wish, but I just have a distinct preference for the delicate when dealing with lamb.  I tend to experiment more on calf, as it can take it.


SpeakChicBlog said:


> I bought a Boy in pearly black in June. It's lamb so I'm a bit anxious every time I wear it...
> Some people here have suggested waterproofing it and other products to condition but when I went to Chanel last week they said they don't recommend using products on their bags. The SA said all Chanel bags are treated/conditioned when they are made and don't need anything more. Now I'm confused.


I hate to tell you this, but Chanel doesn't treat the bags when they are made, other than dyeing the leather after/during the tanning process.  I've had Chanel SA's spray my bags with waterproofing (they told me the list of products they use), and I've also heard from Chanel SA's some of my best known ways to deal with scratches and dents.  The boutique SA's use some of the same products recommended in this thread on bags, and if they bags were pre-conditioned, why would they do that?  

They make a blanket no recommendations as they don't want to be held responsible if you go home and use any product on your bag and ruin it.  If they said you could use XYZ product, and you got a bad batch, or you didn't understand the instructions, or whatever, they could be held responsible for any damage, so it's easier to say not to use anything.  But since I have had SA's that I knew pretty well, they were honest with me about what they use.  Same for SA's from NM, etc.  They also use these same products.


----------



## dingdong79

tutushopper said:


> Calf is tougher than lamb (think big cows versus not so big sheep), so you can use many more products on calf than are recommended for lamb.  You can surely use the neutral if you wish, but I just have a distinct preference for the delicate when dealing with lamb.  I tend to experiment more on calf, as it can take it.
> 
> Tutu-Thanks for your response. I have a distressed reissue tote that I'll try the neutral with and then follow your recommendation to use delicate for my Gabrielle flap. Is it safe to assume that most Chanel leather boots are calf skin?
> 
> TIA!


----------



## SpeakChicBlog

tutushopper said:


> I hate to tell you this, but Chanel doesn't treat the bags when they are made, other than dyeing the leather after/during the tanning process.  I've had Chanel SA's spray my bags with waterproofing (they told me the list of products they use), and I've also heard from Chanel SA's some of my best known ways to deal with scratches and dents.  The boutique SA's use some of the same products recommended in this thread on bags, and if they bags were pre-conditioned, why would they do that?
> 
> They make a blanket no recommendations as they don't want to be held responsible if you go home and use any product on your bag and ruin it.  If they said you could use XYZ product, and you got a bad batch, or you didn't understand the instructions, or whatever, they could be held responsible for any damage, so it's easier to say not to use anything.  But since I have had SA's that I knew pretty well, they were honest with me about what they use.  Same for SA's from NM, etc.  They also use these same products.



Thanks for the information Tutu. Do you have any recommendations then for pearly lamb? I would appreciate your advice.


----------



## tutushopper

SpeakChicBlog said:


> Thanks for the information Tutu. Do you have any recommendations then for pearly lamb? I would appreciate your advice.



I don't have any "pearly lamb" so would you please describe what this is?  Is it a coated lamb, and if so, what is the coating comprised of.  Thanks.


----------



## SpeakChicBlog

tutushopper said:


> I don't have any "pearly lamb" so would you please describe what this is?  Is it a coated lamb, and if so, what is the coating comprised of.  Thanks.









Here's a picture. I don't think it's coated. It looks like the metallic finish of the boys from this season. Looks somewhat shimmery is the best way I could describe it.


----------



## tutushopper

SpeakChicBlog said:


> Here's a picture. I don't think it's coated. It looks like the metallic finish of the boys from this season. Looks somewhat shimmery is the best way I could describe it.



If it's metallic (I can't tell by a photo), there are specific products made just for metallics, such as Collonil's Metallic Spray.  http://www.collonil.com/en/metallic-spray.html


----------



## SpeakChicBlog

tutushopper said:


> If it's metallic (I can't tell by a photo), there are specific products made just for metallics, such as Collonil's Metallic Spray.  http://www.collonil.com/en/metallic-spray.html



I'm not sure metallic is the right word. Like this boy here:
http://www.chanel.com/en_CA/fashion/products/handbags/g/s.metallic-calfskin-boy-chanel-flap.14S.A67085Y2512894305.sto.boy.html

they call it metallic even though it's not really. Just a bit more sheen-y? (that one is calf too so a bit different).


----------



## tutushopper

SpeakChicBlog said:


> I'm not sure metallic is the right word. Like this boy here:
> http://www.chanel.com/en_CA/fashion/products/handbags/g/s.metallic-calfskin-boy-chanel-flap.14S.A67085Y2512894305.sto.boy.html
> 
> they call it metallic even though it's not really. Just a bit more sheen-y? (that one is calf too so a bit different).



If it's metallic, I'd use products made for metallic.  If it's not metallic, then use products made for lambskin.


----------



## tutushopper

So in going through some stuff (as it feels like I've been doing for ages), I found a treasure trove of shoe cleaning items.  I don't know of many who would find this such a fabulous find, but I was delighted.  Notice the Meltonian jars, same as now, only a lot less expensive.  The Kiwi actually says it contains mink oil and lanolin right on the label.  I love the one that says "Cosmetics for Shoes."  The waterproof jar is still unopened!  It says it helps shoes last longer.  In the box were several brushes and a lamb buffer. There were also a few other products, one for 19 cents!  I also found one with a super large tin of Kiwi plus dauber and brush for only 60 cents. Oh to go back in time to buy Chanel classics & leather care!  This was like finding gold for leather care junkies!  It's nice to know I'm at "one" in zen leather care with my ancestors!


----------



## SpeakChicBlog

tutushopper said:


> If it's metallic, I'd use products made for metallic.  If it's not metallic, then use products made for lambskin.



Thanks Tutu!


----------



## lyseiki8

luv2run41 said:


> I really think the bag is absolutely beautiful.  Can you post another but of the entire front and back?   I used a very small dab of Cadillac cream and that worked well.
> I actually love the look of your bag, what a beautiful color


Hi luv2run41:

I apologise for my late reply.  I was in Asia to visit my daughter who was transferred from NY last year.

Congrats on your recent new purchases  

Here are the front and back pics. I have not had a chance to use this Chanel but with the lapse of two weeks, I had totally forgotten its original color and I agree with you, the color now is beautiful.   

Have a nice weekend !


----------



## lyseiki8

tutushopper said:


> Again, sorry for the delay; my internet is not reliable at all plus I don't get notifications.  I hope this helps even though it's coming late.  Your bag really is quite lovely.


Hi tutu:  No worries. Better late than never    I just know that you will get back to me as I know you are very helpful especially to newbies like me.

I have not had the chance to do anything else other than the previous two treatments as I was traveling. This would be my first brown{tan} Chanel (I have BVs and LVs).  I do not know the history of this as I bought this from a consignment store.  Originally it appeared "dry" before I treated it.  It doesn't look like mold to me .. but then I have had no previous experience with lambskin.  I am happy to leave it alone for a little while.  Maybe after I get over my jet lag, I will give it another coat of meltonian delicate.  Thank you, Tutu.


----------



## iS2Chanel

I was finally brave enough and found the time to purchase and treat my worn out little zippy today. 

Meltonian delicate cream - bought on eBay, took about 2 weeks to arrive from America to Australia, cleans and softens leather - did wonders! At first I was so scared to use it because colour came off and the black kind of turned a little dull and grey. The next day I checked my bag again and it's super soft and darkened up again. Did a second treatment. Super soft again.

Kiwi express shine in neutral - bought at local supermarket - so easy and quick to use - restored a little more of the black (no idea how, but bag looks darker again) and super shiny. 

Now my dry overused bag is back to being soft and beautiful again. Even polished up the gold hardware a little! Scratch marks are no longer noticeable. Texture remains pretty much the same, although it's more slippery to the touch (I think this is because of the express shine). 

Thought I would add my review too because reading everyone else's reviews really helped me out!!


----------



## star_dust

Hi ladies! I would appreciate a piece of advice too!
So I have a pair of two tone flats and the beige lambskin has some marks and stains from the wear. What products would it be the best to clean the delicate leather?
Also, I have Cambon wallet with the fuchsia leather lining on the inside again with quite a lot of stains from using it. I live in the UK so any product that is on ebay or amazon would it be perfect. 

I would really appreciate your help! I ask what to do about the shoes at the boutique in London, they told me to buy a new pair -.-

Thank you!


----------



## tutushopper

star_dust said:


> Hi ladies! I would appreciate a piece of advice too!
> So I have a pair of two tone flats and the beige lambskin has some marks and stains from the wear. What products would it be the best to clean the delicate leather?
> Also, I have Cambon wallet with the fuchsia leather lining on the inside again with quite a lot of stains from using it. I live in the UK so any product that is on ebay or amazon would it be perfect.
> 
> I would really appreciate your help! I ask what to do about the shoes at the boutique in London, they told me to buy a new pair -.-
> 
> Thank you!



Of course they will tell you to buy another pair as that is how they make their money. Try the little jar of Meltonian delicate #170 which you can get on amazon or the *bay.  Because it is colorless, you can use it on the whole leather of your shoe (sides & toe cap). I'd also order some Collinil or Cadillac waterproofing while you are at it to put on after you get it clean.  You could also order the Collonil cleaner to hedge your cleaning bets. I won't guarantee you will get out years of stains, but it won't hurt to try to get out as many as possible. Better is preventative on all new shoes, wallets, bags, etc. Best of luck!


----------



## star_dust

tutushopper said:


> Of course they will tell you to buy another pair as that is how they make their money. Try the little jar of Meltonian delicate #170 which you can get on amazon or the *bay.  Because it is colorless, you can use it on the whole leather of your shoe (sides & toe cap). I'd also order some Collinil or Cadillac waterproofing while you are at it to put on after you get it clean.  You could also order the Collonil cleaner to hedge your cleaning bets. I won't guarantee you will get out years of stains, but it won't hurt to try to get out as many as possible. Better is preventative on all new shoes, wallets, bags, etc. Best of luck!


Thank you so much dear for the quick response! I will get on that and report!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

shellbstyle said:


> Omgosh!! I just got home and used a white eraser to rub the mark and it totally worked!! Thank you so much for the suggestion!



is this a product called eraser or a plain white eraser like used with pencils??


----------



## tutushopper

Cuteandcouture said:


> is this a product called eraser or a plain white eraser like used with pencils??



It's an actual eraser that's rectangular like the kind they sell in art supply stores; a gum eraser (the kind I think of anyway).


----------



## Cuteandcouture

tutushopper said:


> It's an actual eraser that's rectangular like the kind they sell in art supply stores; a gum eraser (the kind I think of anyway).




Oh ic I will need to see if I can find one.... Just in case.... I finally ordered the Meltonian delicate and Cadillac lotion so I can maintain my bags...


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

I realized that my lamb skin bag got some scratches on the edge and dirt already..So should i maybe get the melotonin to clean it?and water proof?
Or was it something else that i can use?


----------



## tutushopper

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I realized that my lamb skin bag got some scratches on the edge and dirt already..So should i maybe get the melotonin to clean it?and water proof?
> Or was it something else that i can use?



You will want to get some cleaner and conditioner and perhaps some waterproofing for after you clean it.  You can also rub out some scratches with your fingers.  The Meltonian 170 in the little jar in 170 delicate is colorless and you can use it on any color bag; just be sure to test any product in an unseen area before you do the whole bag.


----------



## sylvieli

tutushopper said:


> It's an actual eraser that's rectangular like the kind they sell in art supply stores; a gum eraser (the kind I think of anyway).



Hi tutushopper! I saw you bought the stunning m/l lamb in 14S fusica - just wandering if u could share how u care for it, what products u have used on it. I have the same bag so would be sooo grateful for your advice. Thanks in advance and hope u r having a great day!


----------



## tutushopper

sylvieli said:


> Hi tutushopper! I saw you bought the stunning m/l lamb in 14S fusica - just wandering if u could share how u care for it, what products u have used on it. I have the same bag so would be sooo grateful for your advice. Thanks in advance and hope u r having a great day!



Thank you.  I use the Cadillac or Collonil waterstop products; I can't recall which I've used on which bag (I use them interchangeably).  I've not used anything else on this bag as it doesn't need it.


----------



## sylvieli

tutushopper said:


> Thank you.  I use the Cadillac or Collonil waterstop products; I can't recall which I've used on which bag (I use them interchangeably).  I've not used anything else on this bag as it doesn't need it.



Thanks so much for the advice!  Other than denim are there any types and colours of clothing you would not wear with that particular bag? 

Have you used the bag much? I've only carried it twice to go shopping and once to a birthday dinner. Absolutely in love, but a bit weary of getting her dirty.


----------



## star_dust

tutushopper said:


> You will want to get some cleaner and conditioner and perhaps some waterproofing for after you clean it.  You can also rub out some scratches with your fingers.  The Meltonian 170 in the little jar in 170 delicate is colorless and you can use it on any color bag; just be sure to test any product in an unseen area before you do the whole bag.



How do you use it exactly? I bought the Meltonian 170 rubbed it on to my Cambon wallet and nothing changed. I kinda expected the dirt to magically come off haha. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## tutushopper

star_dust said:


> How do you use it exactly? I bought the Meltonian 170 rubbed it on to my Cambon wallet and nothing changed. I kinda expected the dirt to magically come off haha. Am I doing something wrong?



I use a cotton cloth (a t-shirt cut up) to dip into the jar, then rub the cloth on the bag.  Always do a test first in an inconspicuous area.  In rubbing the bag with the cloth, the bag gets cleaned.  Mine aren't really "dirty" but if you have a lot of dirt on the bag, you might need to use something like one of the Collonil cleaners.  There's a list in this thread, or you can look them up on Collonil.com.


----------



## IDREAMofMIMI

LADIES, I DONT KNOW WHERE TO POST THIS BUT I HOPE IT HELPS AND THAT YOU WILL SPREAD THE WORD .... I found one of the companies that Chanel outsources their repairs to and have been communicating with them and they are awesome!!!!!!! Here is a post from the saleslady at Saks who is spreading the word. Your prices for repairs are far lower than going through Chanel, and they are just an amazing home-based company.  They quoted Btwn $335 and $385 for a complete refurb; Chanel charges a ridiculous $610. They have only been available to the public for a few weeks and would LOVE your business! I sent my lamb jumbo in and can't wait for the results! Please contact them for your care and repair needs: www.LeatherSurgeons.com 
GerryGallagher@leathersurgeons.com 
Instagram: @LeatherSurgeons


----------



## IDREAMofMIMI

LADIES! I don't know if this is the right place to post this, but it should help you all and PLEASE spread the word! Fate put me in contact with the company Chanel outsources their repairs to, and they are open to the public!. They are an AWESOME family business and are so warm and helpful! I plan on sending all 15 of my babies in as soon as I can afford to. I have shipped my blue perforated jumbo in and will post before and afters soon! Best part is that there won't be a 2-3 month wait for your refurb!! I anticipate 3 weeks or less for everything I send in. They have the best communication and I'll attach a few before and after pics! I'm so glad I found them, and that I can help all you dolls get reasonable prices on your repairs! Contact info is as follows:
Me: @theChanelWorld Instagram 
Them: @leathersurgeons Instagram 
www.LeatherSurgeons.com 
Go crazy!!!!!!


----------



## IDREAMofMIMI

Oh! And please note: I found out about this company thru Instagram. They never claimed to be the company Chanel uses, but I found that out via @OpulentHabits who is a former 57th ave Saks sales associate.    They are tight-lipped about that affiliation, so keep that in mind! &#128540;


----------



## hidayahramli

Do they accept ones from overseas??? Im in Aussie!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

tutushopper said:


> You will want to get some cleaner and conditioner and perhaps some waterproofing for after you clean it.  You can also rub out some scratches with your fingers.  The Meltonian 170 in the little jar in 170 delicate is colorless and you can use it on any color bag; just be sure to test any product in an unseen area before you do the whole bag.



The meltonian is for condition rit?wat do i use to clean and water proof?Tia. You seems to be so knowlegable 
i never really use anything on bags. so dont want to risk damaging it lol


----------



## orid

The SA at Chanel told me to use the 1909 lotion few years back while a SA from Hermes told me to use Saphir delicate cream. Since then I have used Saphir and 1909 interchangeably and have seen great result. I have tried Meltonian but didn't like the smell or the feel afterward.


Whatever you use, ensure you don't overdo it. I condition only once max from April to Aug and perhaps twice from Sept to March because of the cold winter here. If winter isn't as brutal, I might just do it once or twice all year.


You can get these conditioners here...


Saphir: http://amzn.to/1uQL1YO
 1909: http://amzn.to/1oc0f4M


----------



## CoachGrrl

Hello, 
I have a Cambon Zippy and there's a huge pen mark on the interior leather that I've been trying to remove for awhile. I don't want to damage it in the process, but does anyone have any tips to get rid of it?
The exterior CC logo also has some scuffing. I don't if it can be cleaned or if it's damaged.


----------



## orid

CoachGrrl said:


> Hello,
> I have a Cambon Zippy and there's a huge pen mark on the interior leather that I've been trying to remove for awhile. I don't want to damage it in the process, but does anyone have any tips to get rid of it?
> The exterior CC logo also has some scuffing. I don't if it can be cleaned or if it's damaged.





CoachGrrl said:


> Hello,
> I have a Cambon Zippy and there's a huge pen mark on the interior leather that I've been trying to remove for awhile. I don't want to damage it in the process, but does anyone have any tips to get rid of it?
> The exterior CC logo also has some scuffing. I don't if it can be cleaned or if it's damaged.





Pen marks are a pain to remove. I have tried it numerous times and have found a formula that works well. It won't be perfect, especially for light color bags, but it's worth a try. Just be careful to not overdo it or rub it too hard as leather can be peeled. First, get a really good cleaner to gently clean it and remove as much ink as possible. Instead of back and forth cleaning motion, try a circular motion. After that, use a high quality shoe polish to cover the ink.



For shoe polish, I use saphir...they are universally recognized as the best shoe polish in the world. http://amzn.to/1vz1uj3


For cleaning, I like 1909: http://amzn.to/1oc0f4M 


As for the white leather in the front, try using a specialized cleaner and cream afterward. Be warned that once color gets on white leather, it's pretty hard to get it off unfortunately. 


white leather cleaner: http://amzn.to/1rpUHtJ
 white leather cream/lotion: http://amzn.to/1rpUTJa


----------



## CoachGrrl

orid said:


> Pen marks are a pain to remove. I have tried it numerous times and have found a formula that works well. It won't be perfect, especially for light color bags, but it's worth a try. Just be careful to not overdo it or rub it too hard as leather can be peeled. First, get a really good cleaner to gently clean it and remove as much ink as possible. Instead of back and forth cleaning motion, try a circular motion. After that, use a high quality shoe polish to cover the ink.
> 
> 
> 
> For shoe polish, I use saphir...they are universally recognized as the best shoe polish in the world. http://amzn.to/1vz1uj3
> 
> 
> For cleaning, I like 1909: http://amzn.to/1oc0f4M
> 
> 
> As for the white leather in the front, try using a specialized cleaner and cream afterward. Be warned that once color gets on white leather, it's pretty hard to get it off unfortunately.
> 
> 
> white leather cleaner: http://amzn.to/1rpUHtJ
> white leather cream/lotion: http://amzn.to/1rpUTJa



Thank you so much! I bought the wallet on eBay awhile back and it came with scuffing on the white CCs. I figured I'd have to either buy a new one or send it into Chanel. 
As for the pen marks, that was done by me. There's long blue pen on the hot pink leather and I've been so scared to take cleaning products to it in fear it will change the color. 
I can live with the scuffing but the pen mark is driving me nuts lol


----------



## Chanbal

CoachGrrl said:


> Thank you so much! I bought the wallet on eBay awhile back and it came with scuffing on the white CCs. I figured I'd have to either buy a new one or send it into Chanel.
> As for the pen marks, that was done by me. There's long blue pen on the hot pink leather and I've been so scared to take cleaning products to it in fear it will change the color.
> I can live with the scuffing but the pen mark is driving me nuts lol


I would send the wallet to the Chanel spa, they do a great job on SLGs.


----------



## CoachGrrl

Chanbal said:


> I would send the wallet to the Chanel spa, they do a great job on SLGs.



I live in Rhode Island. The closest Chanel is 4hrs away in New York.


----------



## Chanbal

CoachGrrl said:


> I live in Rhode Island. The closest Chanel is 4hrs away in New York.



You can call Chanel and ask for mailing instructions to send the wallet for refurbishment. You need to think if it makes sense to you spending about $300 on it...


----------



## orid

CoachGrrl said:


> Thank you so much! I bought the wallet on eBay awhile back and it came with scuffing on the white CCs. I figured I'd have to either buy a new one or send it into Chanel.
> As for the pen marks, that was done by me. There's long blue pen on the hot pink leather and I've been so scared to take cleaning products to it in fear it will change the color.
> I can live with the scuffing but the pen mark is driving me nuts lol





Pen marks drive me nuts too. I like the Chanel spa idea, but not sure if it's worth it. I would get a good quality hot pink leather polish and try to cover it near the tail end of the marks to see if it works. If it does, then try on the entire pen mark. A good shoe polish is no more than $10, so may worth a try.


----------



## hasana

Hi! I just purchased a black lambskin boy and the SA told me to be careful wearing lighter colored clothes as there might be some color transfer from the bag to my clothes. Has anyone experienced this? And is there a way to prevent this? I do like to wear white


----------



## iS2Chanel

hasana said:


> Hi! I just purchased a black lambskin boy and the SA told me to be careful wearing lighter colored clothes as there might be some color transfer from the bag to my clothes. Has anyone experienced this? And is there a way to prevent this? I do like to wear white




I've never had an issue with my black bags transferring to my lighter coloured clothes and accessories!


----------



## hasana

iS2Chanel said:


> I've never had an issue with my black bags transferring to my lighter coloured clothes and accessories!


Even the lambskin? I do own a couple black caviar bags...those def don't transfer...but this is my first lambskin


----------



## iS2Chanel

hasana said:


> Even the lambskin? I do own a couple black caviar bags...those def don't transfer...but this is my first lambskin




I only have lambskin


----------



## bunnyr

CoachGrrl said:


> I live in Rhode Island. The closest Chanel is 4hrs away in New York.




How about in ma?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## CoachGrrl

bunnyr said:


> How about in ma?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



I called Chanel yesterday actually and customer service told me I had to call the boutique for mailing instructions. He looked up the closest Chanel and it was in NY.  I thought there was one in Boston but I guess not.

I think I'm just gonna leave it the way it is. I don't wanna risk having something happen to it or it get lost in transit.


----------



## preciousl

Hi everyone! I've finally bought a pre-loved Chanel (lambskin circa 1991-1994)! It's so beautiful but not that puffy anymore...

Can anyone give me some information on how to care for vintage lambskin bags?


----------



## lyseiki8

preciousl said:


> Hi everyone! I've finally bought a pre-loved Chanel (lambskin circa 1991-1994)! It's so beautiful but not that puffy anymore...
> 
> Can anyone give me some information on how to care for vintage lambskin bags?




I love vintage!  My personal experience is - I used meltonian delicate on my vintage lambskin.  It was dry before the treatment but it became very smooth to touch after that.

I am sure there are other long time Chanel vintage lovers who can advise you.  

Would love to see some pictures of your vintage, pleassssse


----------



## preciousl

Thanks! I'm drawn to vintage more because I prefer the "flat" CC locks and the rich gold hardware. Here's my bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 tada!


----------



## kcarmona

Anyone have experience using Blackrock leather conditioner or Saphir Neutral Shoe polish on their black lambskin double flaps? I have a vintage and I'd like to spruce it up a bit. Those are the products I have but if I have to purchase something else I will. Thanks!


----------



## kittymoomoo

kcarmona said:


> Anyone have experience using Blackrock leather conditioner or Saphir Neutral Shoe polish on their black lambskin double flaps? I have a vintage and I'd like to spruce it up a bit. Those are the products I have but if I have to purchase something else I will. Thanks!



When I purchased my caviar jumbo just a few months ago the SA told me I could use Cadillac boot and shoe conditioner to clean and and protect it.   I just bought a 1996 lambskin flap and it worked great on both of my bags.  I'm really happy with it. I bought it from Amazon.com  it was around $10.00


----------



## orid

kcarmona said:


> Anyone have experience using Blackrock leather conditioner or Saphir Neutral Shoe polish on their black lambskin double flaps? I have a vintage and I'd like to spruce it up a bit. Those are the products I have but if I have to purchase something else I will. Thanks!



I love the Saphir shoe polish and use it exclusively on all my shoes; however, I've never applied on my Chanel purse before. Never tried blackrock, so can't comment either.

For chanel, I personally use saphir delicate cream or 1909. They are both equally great and really bring leather back to life. If I had to pick just one, I like the 1909 slightly better. 

Saphir: http://amzn.to/1uQL1YO
1909: http://amzn.to/1oc0f4M


----------



## CoCoLookbook

unscented baby wipes with the Cadillac leather conditioner works amazing.


----------



## CocoSoCo

kcarmona said:


> Anyone have experience using Blackrock leather conditioner or Saphir Neutral Shoe polish on their black lambskin double flaps? I have a vintage and I'd like to spruce it up a bit. Those are the products I have but if I have to purchase something else I will. Thanks!




I'm not a fan of how black rock makes my bag smell after. I now only use Saphir on my vintage brown lambskin jumbo. Just remember that a little goes a LONG way! &#128512;


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

omg. i accidentally spilled some greese oil into my lambskin beige bag. anyone know if i can get that off?i used a lil bit of detergent water but it still there. &#128557;


----------



## Envari

I just bought this amazing classic but there's a few stains on the back. 

Any ideas what might have caused it? I'm thinking watermark but certainly not sure - it could also just be dirt, but this is my first preloved with stains meaning I have no experience with identifying their character.

Any input or thoughts are greatly appreciated. Depending on the kind of stain I'll either give it a try myself or send it to LMB.


----------



## Envari

Another pic.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

tutushopper said:


> I use a cotton cloth (a t-shirt cut up) to dip into the jar, then rub the cloth on the bag.  Always do a test first in an inconspicuous area.  In rubbing the bag with the cloth, the bag gets cleaned.  Mine aren't really "dirty" but if you have a lot of dirt on the bag, you might need to use something like one of the Collonil cleaners.  There's a list in this thread, or you can look them up on Collonil.com.



Hi Tutu 
i accidentally spilled water oil in the front of my taupe beige lamb bag. Would i be able to get it out?wat should i use ?would the melotonian delicate cream works?
i denitely order the colloni waterspray after this. sniff. just didnt know it can happen so fast to my new bag.
or should i just take to Chanel since it still within warranty.


----------



## MASEML

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Hi Tutu
> i accidentally spilled water oil in the front of my taupe beige lamb bag. Would i be able to get it out?wat should i use ?would the melotonian delicate cream works?
> i denitely order the colloni waterspray after this. sniff. just didnt know it can happen so fast to my new bag.
> or should i just take to Chanel since it still within warranty.



How long ago did this happen? I would take a paper towel to pick up as much grease as you can. Then take it to a leather specialist or to chanel for a spa treatment immediately. I wouldn't use any products on it...no point in guessing what will work - it's too expensive to be taking a gamble.  Chanel will charge you for the service - can't imagine that the warranty covers spills. 

Sorry this happened though... I am a klutz and sort of know what this feels like. I had this happen to me 2x on a light pink leather designer dress that I wore all of 2x. After each wear (and eventual stain), I brought it to a leather specialist for cleaning. They were able to get out the stain but had to redye the area (or the whole dress, can't remember now) and did a great job. It did cost me a lot of money though. 

Good luck!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

MASEML said:


> How long ago did this happen? I would take a paper towel to pick up as much grease as you can. Then take it to a leather specialist or to chanel for a spa treatment immediately. I wouldn't use any products on it...no point in guessing what will work - it's too expensive to be taking a gamble.  Chanel will charge you for the service - can't imagine that the warranty covers spills.
> 
> Sorry this happened though... I am a klutz and sort of know what this feels like. I had this happen to me 2x on a light pink leather designer dress that I wore all of 2x. After each wear (and eventual stain), I brought it to a leather specialist for cleaning. They were able to get out the stain but had to redye the area (or the whole dress, can't remember now) and did a great job. It did cost me a lot of money though.
> 
> Good luck!



it happened this morning. the stain arent that obvious. but it still bothers me.


----------



## MASEML

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> it happened this morning. the stain arent that obvious. but it still bothers me.



Ok, so not much time for the stain to set in. I'd still take it to be cleaned, if it bothers you. I definitely wouldn't try to fix it myself in case it aggravates the stain/makes it worse.


----------



## yupi

hi, i have a chanel wallet quilted with lambskin in burgundy colour. i used it for 2 years and sometimes i used leather cleaner to clean my wallet but the colour faded to the cloth (i used cloth for rub).


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Anyway have used meltonian all purpose leather cleaner and conditioner. I bought a bottle and used it on the back of my bag. But the dirt didnt really come out. How often do i have to use it usually? I have not use it on the front of the bag yet. Still a little bit anxious to use on the entire bag. What product do you ladies use to clean and condition the bag. I also bought the meltonian delicate cream to condition bag and Colloni water stop as well.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Any one have any suggestions for metallic lambskin leather?? TIA!


----------



## tutushopper

yupi said:


> hi, i have a chanel wallet quilted with lambskin in burgundy colour. i used it for 2 years and sometimes i used leather cleaner to clean my wallet but the colour faded to the cloth (i used cloth for rub).


It's not unusual for some of the color to come off on the cloth; it's not "fading" just the dye is transferring in small amounts.


sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Anyway have used meltonian all purpose leather cleaner and conditioner. I bought a bottle and used it on the back of my bag. But the dirt didnt really come out. How often do i have to use it usually? I have not use it on the front of the bag yet. Still a little bit anxious to use on the entire bag. What product do you ladies use to clean and condition the bag. I also bought the meltonian delicate cream to condition bag and Colloni water stop as well.


If you've used it on parts of the bag successfully, why not go ahead and treat the whole bag?  I have that cleaner, but I also have others, such as the delicate in a jar by Meltonian, Cadillac cleaner, and Collonil cleaners.  I love the Collonil and Cadillac waterproofing sprays and use them on all my bags and shoes, as well as small leather goods.


MsLVinDC said:


> Any one have any suggestions for metallic lambskin leather?? TIA!


Collonil makes products for metallic leather; they are hard to find in the US so you may need to import them.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

tutushopper said:


> It's not unusual for some of the color to come off on the cloth; it's not "fading" just the dye is transferring in small amounts.
> 
> If you've used it on parts of the bag successfully, why not go ahead and treat the whole bag?  I have that cleaner, but I also have others, such as the delicate in a jar by Meltonian, Cadillac cleaner, and Collonil cleaners.  I love the Collonil and Cadillac waterproofing sprays and use them on all my bags and shoes, as well as small leather goods.
> how often should you use the product?
> so i clean n condition first den waterproof it?
> should i wait like at least 24hours btw each?sorry for so many questions&#128522;. first time . never used any before.
> 
> Collonil makes products for metallic leather; they are hard to find in the US so you may need to import them.



should i wait like at least 24hours btw each?sorry for so many questions&#128522;. first time . never used any before.


----------



## tutushopper

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> should i wait like at least 24hours btw each?sorry for so many questions&#128522;. first time . never used any before.



I'm not sure I understand the question.  24 hours between each ??  Pretty much the instructions for use are on the can/jar/etc., but let me know to what you refer and I'll help.


----------



## Rami00

I used the Roots leather conditioner on my reissue. Applied with the softest t-shirt I own and hung it for 24 hours...I swear it looks brand new again 


http://canada.roots.com/RootsLeathe...eProductAccessories//14090023,default,pd.html


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

tutushopper said:


> I'm not sure I understand the question.  24 hours between each ??  Pretty much the instructions for use are on the can/jar/etc., but let me know to what you refer and I'll help.



i mean use the leather cleaner and condition and than wait 24 hours before i spray waterproof?or i can do it right away. and how often do you use those products usually. the instruction wasnt clear on yhese


----------



## MsLVinDC

tutushopper said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Collonil makes products for metallic leather; they are hard to find in the US so you may need to import them.


thanks Tutu, but because it's a spray they cannot ship from the UK to the U.S.  Do you know of another product possibly sold in the U.S. or maybe a cream?


----------



## tutushopper

MsLVinDC said:


> thanks Tutu, but because it's a spray they cannot ship from the UK to the U.S.  Do you know of another product possibly sold in the U.S. or maybe a cream?


I only know of the spray.  There are some sellers that ship; have you tried Amazon and the bay?  I know the shipping can be steep, but are they not shipping at all?


sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> i mean use the leather cleaner and condition and than wait 24 hours before i spray waterproof?or i can do it right away. and how often do you use those products usually. the instruction wasnt clear on yhese


Yes, I'd let the bag sit after conditioning then use the waterproof spray. You will need 2 coats of the latter, which you let dry for 30-60 minutes between coats then let set overnight to 24 hours, then you are good to go!


----------



## yupi

i read an article and they said that we can use vaseline petroleum jelly in small amount to clean the leather and make it shine again.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

tutushopper said:


> I only know of the spray.  There are some sellers that ship; have you tried Amazon and the bay?  I know the shipping can be steep, but are they not shipping at all?
> 
> Yes, I'd let the bag sit after conditioning then use the waterproof spray. You will need 2 coats of the latter, which you let dry for 30-60 minutes between coats then let set overnight to 24 hours, then you are good to go!



thank you. the dirt on my lambskin didnt really come out even after i use the leather clean n conditioner twice. not sure if i should keep on trying or it need professional cleaning now. &#128557;


----------



## yayasmami

Hi
Im wondering if anyone in here please could help me with my bag.
I bought this vintage Chanel lambskin from eBay. The interior was in very bad condition but
the exterior was very nice for being white and probably very old.
Anyhow, it is my very first Chanel and Ive used it quite lots with the results of some stains and color transfer. 
Ive understood Meltonian delicate is great from this thread and planning to purchase it.* But what can I use to clean it with?*
The bag is made of lambskin and I feel that it is very delicate, maybe due to age? Anyhow, I would really appreciate any advice.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crocodiva

CocoSoCo said:


> I'm not a fan of how black rock makes my bag smell after. I now only use Saphir on my vintage brown lambskin jumbo. Just remember that a little goes a LONG way! &#128512;




Which Sapphir product?


----------



## CocoSoCo

Crocodiva said:


> Which Sapphir product?


I've used the Saphir Renovateur. 

 I found it at the hangerproject.com 
http://www.hangerproject.com/saphir-renovateur.html

I think amazon has it as well. 
I just looked and they also have one for napa or other delicate leathers. I'm sure lambskin would come under this category. I may get this one and try it out too...  http://www.hangerproject.com/saphir-nappa-leather-balm.html


----------



## Crocodiva

Great I have nappa. Not renovateur but need to get that


----------



## winterlove

Hi all, I just received my vintage black lambskin Chanel, when I got it the leather was a bit dull because the bag seems to be rarely used. I tried a leather conditioning called "Mr Leather", the bag look more mosturised but I was yet to be satisfied as the leather is still dull. So I remember some people actually used Johnson Baby oil on the Chanel, I tried it on my bag, and the results was pretty good. Now the bag has a bit of shine on it. Just wanted to share my excitement here, really interesting to polish a Chanel bag, now I understand why there are so much discussion. Hopefully, the shine will stay tonight I check my bag again.Any views on what I did?


----------



## tutushopper

winterlove said:


> Hi all, I just received my vintage black lambskin Chanel, when I got it the leather was a bit dull because the bag seems to be rarely used. I tried a leather conditioning called "Mr Leather", the bag look more mosturised but I was yet to be satisfied as the leather is still dull. So I remember some people actually used Johnson Baby oil on the Chanel, I tried it on my bag, and the results was pretty good. Now the bag has a bit of shine on it. Just wanted to share my excitement here, really interesting to polish a Chanel bag, now I understand why there are so much discussion. Hopefully, the shine will stay tonight I check my bag again.Any views on what I did?



I don't think using baby oil as a moisturizer is a good long term idea; it will lead to breaking down your bag prematurely.


----------



## winterlove

^ Really, then I better stop using it and just use normal leather conditioning then, thanks tutushopper for your advice. Excited about having my very first vintage Chanel, and I was lucky to get it in good condition.


----------



## tutushopper

winterlove said:


> ^ Really, then I better stop using it and just use normal leather conditioning then, thanks tutushopper for your advice. Excited about having my very first vintage Chanel, and I was lucky to get it in good condition.



So very happy for you!  Vintage bags are amazing!


----------



## winterlove

tutushopper said:


> So very happy for you! Vintage bags are amazing!


Actually I was really skeptical about the purchase, isn't it weird to carry a vintage Chanel around? I paid around US$1500 for the vintage Chanel (medium size 25cm) with complete certificate & all. Then I got so paranoid during delivery that I may regret the purchase or the bag may come with musky smell, but luckily all was well. Still think that it is risky to invest in vintage Chanel. However, the gold plated is very blinky. Now I have to research more about maintence of the vintage Chanel.

BTW, I am just curious, can you share with me whether waterproofing the bag will affect the texture of the lambskin?


----------



## tutushopper

winterlove said:


> Actually I was really skeptical about the purchase, isn't it weird to carry a vintage Chanel around? I paid around US$1500 for the vintage Chanel (medium size 25cm) with complete certificate & all. Then I got so paranoid during delivery that I may regret the purchase or the bag may come with musky smell, but luckily all was well. Still think that it is risky to invest in vintage Chanel. However, the gold plated is very blinky. Now I have to research more about maintence of the vintage Chanel.
> 
> BTW, I am just curious, can you share with me whether waterproofing the bag will affect the texture of the lambskin?



Use of a gentle waterproofing for lambskin such as Cadillac or Collonil won't change the texture of your bag.


----------



## Mailai

tutushopper said:


> Use of a gentle waterproofing for lambskin such as Cadillac or Collonil won't change the texture of your bag.




I am the laziest one here so I want the quickest method to clean and moisturise my lambskin bag with the leather wipes. Please please suggest a brand you know and where to look for TIA xxo


----------



## tutushopper

Mailai said:


> I am the laziest one here so I want the quickest method to clean and moisturise my lambskin bag with the leather wipes. Please please suggest a brand you know and where to look for TIA xxo



Sorry but I don't know of a leather wipe that is safe to use that will clean, condition, and waterproof lambskin.


----------



## winterlove

Hi girls, it is possible to sent vintage lambskin to Chanel for normal maintenance if I have the warranty card intact? Anyone sent vintage to boutique for maintenance before? I don't want to bring it to the Chanel boutique and got turned away as weird person.


----------



## tutushopper

winterlove said:


> Hi girls, it is possible to sent vintage lambskin to Chanel for normal maintenance if I have the warranty card intact? Anyone sent vintage to boutique for maintenance before? I don't want to bring it to the Chanel boutique and got turned away as weird person.



You don't need the card with the hologram number on it to get spa service from Chanel usually.  They send the bag in without them.  You might just show it to the SA when you take the bag in to have it sent off.  Many have taken vintage bags in for spa by Chanel.


----------



## winterlove

^thanks for the helpful info! and I am pleased to reveal my baby after the leather conditioning & apparently wrong baby oil (fortunately nothing bad changes), I think it looks good on the pic, though I think the actual bag still need some more buffing, I will give it a few days rest....can't seem to take my mind off it and I am obsessed.


----------



## winterlove

Another pic of the back....


----------



## kimberlyg1012

Just bought a beige vintage lambskin Chanel online. Can't wait for it to come in! The seller did admit that there was a pen mark on the exterior of the bag. Any advice on how to remove it myself? 

Also, any tips in general for the beige lambskin bags? Until recent, I only owned one black caviar bag, so it didn't need much/any maintenance.  I'm a bit nervous that the beige lambskin will quickly/easily show dirt


----------



## taravb

I have a very old vintage lambskin bag from a dear friend...it's more sentimental than anything, and it has wonderful stories attached to it, so I really want to be able to carry it.  I had it evaluated at a Chanel boutique, and they suggested "retiring" it (it was really dry and had been smashed flat by the friend--who had also used plain black shoe polish on it!), but that was just too sad...so I washed it.  

I put it in warm water with a lot of Murphy's Oil Soap (which I used to use to clean and wash horse tack) and let it soak for about 30 minutes, rubbing it gently with my hands and flipping it over a few times.  After that, I rinsed it in clear warm water a couple of times, then pressed it with towels, reshaped it, propped it over a square vase that matched the width of the bottom, and let it dry for several days.  Then, when it was nearly completely dry, I massaged it with Apple leather conditioner (several coats).  It looks amazing now...it's still clearly old and imperfect, but wearable and soft.  I really was blown away by the improvement and by the strength of the leather.  

NOT AT ALL a recommendation for anyone else...but I wanted to share because it was so incredible!  It needs some repair stitching in the lining, but even without that, I think I'll be brave enough to carry it.


----------



## orid

kimberlyg1012 said:


> Just bought a beige vintage lambskin Chanel online. Can't wait for it to come in! The seller did admit that there was a pen mark on the exterior of the bag. Any advice on how to remove it myself?
> 
> Also, any tips in general for the beige lambskin bags? Until recent, I only owned one black caviar bag, so it didn't need much/any maintenance.  I'm a bit nervous that the beige lambskin will quickly/easily show dirt


 



I love beige lamkskin...congratz on your purchase. Re pen mark, it's very tricky and I recommend not doing anything. Pretty much 9 out of 10 times it will further ruin it than help it.


Re maint on beige lambskin, any high quality neutral conditioner would do. Saphir http://amzn.to/1uQL1YO and Collini http://amzn.to/1oc0f4M are my go-to for my Chanels.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Help! My sister's dog was digging around my bag while we were eating so I didn't catch him right away (and there was no food in my bag, so not sure what he was looking for!) and I had some light scratches on several of the quilts. The scratches bothered me so I took a tiny amount of raw organic shea butter and rubbed some to buff them out (who knows what I was thinking). Well, the scratches are out, but now the quilts look very flat and matte, no shine and not as black. I've attached photos below, you can see them on the two quilts right above the CCs. I bought some delicate conditioner from Lovin My Bags, but is there any way I can get the shine back? Will the conditioner do it? I know the flatness I can't fix, but what about the shine and dullness? I think they will look puffier once the shine comes back. Also, I feel like if anything, the coating of the shea butter would just need to be removed. I tried the blowdryer thing to kinda melt it away, but it didn't work.

It bothers me a lot!


----------



## tutushopper

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Help! My sister's dog was digging around my bag while we were eating so I didn't catch him right away (and there was no food in my bag, so not sure what he was looking for!) and I had some light scratches on several of the quilts. The scratches bothered me so I took a tiny amount of raw organic shea butter and rubbed some to buff them out (who knows what I was thinking). Well, the scratches are out, but now the quilts look very flat and matte, no shine and not as black. I've attached photos below, you can see them on the two quilts right above the CCs. I bought some delicate conditioner from Lovin My Bags, but is there any way I can get the shine back? Will the conditioner do it? I know the flatness I can't fix, but what about the shine and dullness? I think they will look puffier once the shine comes back. Also, I feel like if anything, the coating of the shea butter would just need to be removed. I tried the blowdryer thing to kinda melt it away, but it didn't work.
> 
> It bothers me a lot!



A good leather cleaner would lift out the shea butter, which you could follow up with a good conditioner.  I don't think I'd put direct heat on a bag.  You might try indirect heat with something to absorb the shea butter and have better results.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

tutushopper said:


> A good leather cleaner would lift out the shea butter, which you could follow up with a good conditioner.  I don't think I'd put direct heat on a bag.  You might try indirect heat with something to absorb the shea butter and have better results.



Thank you! What's a good lambskin cleanser? I'm afraid to use one that is too harsh or will further "damage" the bag. I already ordered the Lovin My Bags delicate moisturizer, but can for the cleanser as well, unless there is a better (proven) one.


----------



## tutushopper

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Thank you! What's a good lambskin cleanser? I'm afraid to use one that is too harsh or will further "damage" the bag. I already ordered the Lovin My Bags delicate moisturizer, but can for the cleanser as well, unless there is a better (proven) one.



Collonil, Cadillac, and Meltonian all make great products which are used by Chanel boutiques.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

tutushopper said:


> Collonil, Cadillac, and Meltonian all make great products which are used by Chanel boutiques.



Thanks! And they will be good for cleansing, not just conditioning or protecting?


----------



## tutushopper

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Thanks! And they will be good for cleansing, not just conditioning or protecting?



Yes, they make cleaning products as well as conditioning and protection ones.  You can also try the steam heat method I've described in this thread, which involves putting a towel or other absorbent cloth on the bag then using a clothes steamer near the cloth (never put heat directly on your bag).  Usually that's used for getting out dents, but you might see if it would work to absorb the muck you put on the bag, unless it's a product that will just absorb deeper into the leather with heat.  I'm really not that familiar with what you used on the bag initially.  Try the cleaning products first to see if they are successful.


----------



## glittergirl4

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I think they will look puffier once the shine comes back.



Have you tried to polish your bag with a Chanel cleaning glove as the one below?


----------



## PWD

I was told you are not supposed to put anything on your lambskin.  If you want it cleaned it needs to be sent to Chanel.  Do not put any preliminary sprays or polishes on it.


----------



## tutushopper

PWD said:


> I was told you are not supposed to put anything on your lambskin.  If you want it cleaned it needs to be sent to Chanel.  Do not put any preliminary sprays or polishes on it.



I've watched Chanel boutique SA's put products from leather conditioners and cleaners to waterproof sprays on bags at the store. If they do it, it's fine for me to do it, but each person should decide this for themselves.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

tutushopper said:


> I've watched Chanel boutique SA's put products from leather conditioners and cleaners to waterproof sprays on bags at the store. If they do it, it's fine for me to do it, but each person should decide this for themselves.



Thanks tutu, this was very helpful. I'm thinking of getting the Collonil Bamboo cleaner/conditioner or something. I hope that will work to remove the shea butter and bring back shine. I don't know what I was thinking - I assumed it would absorb like it does into the skin, and I used a small amount. Guess I was wrong!! After this, I won't be doing much else to it without carefully thinking about the consequences!


----------



## Olgita

I had good results with LovinMyBags delicate moisturizer. I once put Meltonian black leather cream (the one in a clear jar) on my reissue and the leather became very matt and somewhat not as soft. So I used a lot of LovinMyBags moisturizer on it and it got it back to how it was before. I have also used it on lambskin and was happy with results.


----------



## tutushopper

Olgita said:


> I had good results with LovinMyBags delicate moisturizer. I once put *Meltonian black leather cream *(the one in a clear jar) on my reissue and the leather became very matt and somewhat not as soft. So I used a lot of LovinMyBags moisturizer on it and it got it back to how it was before. I have also used it on lambskin and was happy with results.



The Meltonian black is a shoe polish, so you added black coloring to the bag.  That said, if you had buffed it out, the shine should have returned right away, and it shouldn't affect the softness unless you used a ton.  A little goes a long way with any product.


----------



## orid

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Thank you! What's a good lambskin cleanser? I'm afraid to use one that is too harsh or will further "damage" the bag. I already ordered the Lovin My Bags delicate moisturizer, but can for the cleanser as well, unless there is a better (proven) one.




Saphir http://amzn.to/18YsLWO and Collini http://amzn.to/1oc0f4M make very good lambskin cleansers


----------



## Olgita

tutushopper said:


> The Meltonian black is a shoe polish, so you added black coloring to the bag.  That said, if you had buffed it out, the shine should have returned right away, and it shouldn't affect the softness unless you used a ton.  A little goes a long way with any product.


 
OH, I understand now. I did use a ton.  But luckily I was able to get the bag right back to how I liked it. 


Tutu, how did you clean color transfer off your white lambskin bag. That bag looks so good and clean. I got a red lambskin Jumbo which I am not using to its full potential because I am scared I will not get color transfer off the lambskin. I got color transfer out of caviar by washing it with soap under water, but I do not want to try this with lambskin.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dkhanna

If you go to the chanel store they have a leather cleaner they use on the bag


----------



## Dkhanna

You can buy a leather conditioner. Just use a little drop on a cloth not too much


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Thanks everyone, I actually used some Collonil Bamboo spray cleanser stuff and then I used the Lovin' My Bags (I really hate the name of the company, so corny, can they change it? LOL) Delicate Moisturizer. It's not 100% back to what it was, but it's definitely better. Hopefully over time the shine will come back on its own.


----------



## tutushopper

Olgita said:


> OH, I understand now. I did use a ton.  But luckily I was able to get the bag right back to how I liked it.
> 
> 
> Tutu, how did you clean color transfer off your white lambskin bag. That bag looks so good and clean. I got a red lambskin Jumbo which I am not using to its full potential because I am scared I will not get color transfer off the lambskin. I got color transfer out of caviar by washing it with soap under water, but I do not want to try this with lambskin.  Thank you for sharing.



I cleaned and moisturized, cleaned and moisturized many, many, many times to get that color off.  Because the cleansing will take moisture out, and it's not a young bag, I had to condition each time afterwards.  It just takes time and effort.  I'd never put a bag under water, as water can ruin leather.  You should use that red beauty you bought!  It will gain a lovely shine "patina" with use.


----------



## Olgita

Thank you so much Tutu for your reply. It really is a beautiful color that I would like to use more. I hate the idea of restricting myself from using a bag because of type of clothing or color. Red lambskin will be coming out with me today!


----------



## OlivierFV

Looks like I can only reply, no new topic...
coque silicone Xperia Z3 housse Xperia Z3


----------



## XChanelAL

Is it true with lambskin you can rub the scratches out? I'm new to Chanel and thinking about a lambskin item


----------



## squidgee

XChanelAL said:


> Is it true with lambskin you can rub the scratches out? I'm new to Chanel and thinking about a lambskin item



Depends on how deep the scratch is. I've accidentally scratched my lambskin flap with fingernails and just used my fingertips to gently buff out the marks. Very deep scratches that lift/cut the leather are a no-go though.


----------



## ashleybunny

how do u ladies store ur chanels? not sure why mine was a bit mouldy! :rain:


----------



## orid

ashleybunny said:


> how do u ladies store ur chanels? not sure why mine was a bit mouldy! :rain:


What's the condition in your city? I live in a somewhat dry city, so just store in cloth bag inside a box. But I did live in a very humid city for several years, it was stored in a closet but we had a dehumidifier running all the time, or else it gets that moldy smell, especially with cloths.


----------



## ashleybunny

orid said:


> What's the condition in your city? I live in a somewhat dry city, so just store in cloth bag inside a box. But I did live in a very humid city for several years, it was stored in a closet but we had a dehumidifier running all the time, or else it gets that moldy smell, especially with cloths.



Yeah my city rather dry n humid all the time!! Summer all year round no 4 seasons.. Yeah I think I go get a dehumidifier.. Hate the weather here!! Thanks for giving tips! (:


----------



## evangeline05

Is it normal for the color to come off the leather after cleaning with a slightly damp cloth? 

I have a black jumbo, and I wiped it ever so gently and saw that the cloth turned a little grey! This has never happened before and I doubt that my bag is that dirty. I noticed that more color came off at the back pocket, where the leather comes in contact with the clothes. That portion is also not as black as the rest of the bag. Is this normal?


----------



## orid

evangeline05 said:


> Is it normal for the color to come off the leather after cleaning with a slightly damp cloth?
> 
> I have a black jumbo, and I wiped it ever so gently and saw that the cloth turned a little grey! This has never happened before and I doubt that my bag is that dirty. I noticed that more color came off at the back pocket, where the leather comes in contact with the clothes. That portion is also not as black as the rest of the bag. Is this normal?




Yes, it's normal to have some colour off.


----------



## Chanbal

ashleybunny said:


> how do u ladies store ur chanels? not sure why mine was a bit mouldy! :rain:





ashleybunny said:


> Yeah my city rather dry n humid all the time!! Summer all year round no 4 seasons.. Yeah I think I go get a dehumidifier.. Hate the weather here!! Thanks for giving tips! (:



I usually use bag-a-vie inserts and dust bags, they have been may favorite storage products so far.


----------



## Manolos21

I was thinking about getting the Jumbo Lambskin Chevron - does anyone have experience with the lambskin on the chevron bags as opposed to the quilted bags?  Has anyone noticed any difference in how they hold up?  I generally gravitate towards caviar because of its durability, but I wasn't sure if maybe the chevron pattern made the lambskin less susceptible to wear/tear (I have no idea how that would work, but I'm crossing my fingers...).


----------



## Purrsey

Hello for lamb skin leather which was sitting on her own hw chain and some marks made, can that be like puffed out?


----------



## filet68

Chanbal said:


> I usually use bag-a-vie inserts and dust bags, they have been may favorite storage products so far.


Hi Chanbal --- where do you find the Bag-a-vie inserts may i ask?


----------



## Chanbal

filet68 said:


> Hi Chanbal --- where do you find the Bag-a-vie inserts may i ask?


Hi filet68,

I get them either from ebay or bagavie.com. The inserts are great and I also recommend the dust bags (they are better than the ones from Chanel IMO).


----------



## filet68

Chanbal said:


> Hi filet68,
> 
> I get them either from ebay or bagavie.com. The inserts are great and I also recommend the dust bags (they are better than the ones from Chanel IMO).


Thanks Chanbal!  I'm definitely going to get some.....they look great in your pic!


----------



## princess621

Chanbal said:


> I usually use bag-a-vie inserts and dust bags, they have been may favorite storage products so far.




Thanks for sharing! These are a great idea [emoji3]


----------



## Isacole

I've found you can't re-puff or inflate these bags. If you look a lot of the vintage lamb skin many are almost flat in surface. Over time the quilts will lose shape.


----------



## lauraaa

Actually, I would need your ladies expert advice on this. I have a Chanel Kelly bag and unfortunately, which I had sat on and crushed (I know, I'm terrible). Besides the interior flaking off because it's an old bag, it is completely dented. Is there any way to still save this bag from its demise? Thank you in advance for all your suggestions and input


----------



## gelat0

I tried the steamer and towel method as recommended by tutushopper and other helpful tpf-ers to remove dents in my vintage lambskin quilts. It was working pretty well, the leather has soften and starting to puff out. I continued on a few times, then suddenly realized one of the quilts have completely flattened out &#128552; looks like the leather on particular quilt has dried up by the excessive use of steam T.T any one knows how I can restore this pls?


----------



## Kiti

This is more about chain than lambskin, but...anyone else keeping their bag's chain in a knot? I have a double flap jumbo (in lamb), and the chain feels too long. As it is double flap I don't want to tuck the extra length between the main and the second flap. So I just made a knot on one side   

The chain is steel so it should not break easily, right? Experiences? My maxi is single flap and it is super easy to shorten the chain in that but I find double flap challenging in this sense.


----------



## calliesun

I just used Saphir Creme Delicate on my black lambskin woc to gently clean and condition, and it looks great! I was so scared to used it at first, but I dabbed a tiny bit on the soft cloth that came with the creme and gently wiped the bag. Please try a small test spot before using it though. I also avoided the stitching and the interior fabric.


----------



## Nanalovelin

maybe always buy lambskin items only in dark color!


----------



## Isacole

I bought a new lamb skin jumbo bag. I've only ever owned caviar. How long do the quilts stay puffy? Does anyone know? I have only worn the bag a few times. I'm not using it as an everyday bag, so I'm hoping it stays puffy for a while. Anyone know if it is years or months until the quilts will loose their shape?


----------



## thegabriellewh

I have found the chevron lambskin pretty delicate and I seem to make at least two scratches every time I wear it. I must become more careful with mine. [emoji20]


----------



## gimme_purses

Kiti said:


> This is more about chain than lambskin, but...anyone else keeping their bag's chain in a knot? I have a double flap jumbo (in lamb), and the chain feels too long. As it is double flap I don't want to tuck the extra length between the main and the second flap. So I just made a knot on one side
> 
> The chain is steel so it should not break easily, right? Experiences? My maxi is single flap and it is super easy to shorten the chain in that but I find double flap challenging in this sense.



My SA gave me a useful tip - use the binder rings to shorten the chain.  Tuck it inside under the flap and voila, shortened strap.


----------



## Manolos21

Chanbal said:


> I usually use bag-a-vie inserts and dust bags, they have been may favorite storage products so far.




I decided to buy the bag-a-vie inserts, and while the one I bought for my Boy bag was perfect, the one I bought for my Jumbo (the petite, which was the suggested size on their website) was too deep and made the bag bulge out.  Did you have any issues like that?


----------



## San2222

gimme_purses said:


> My SA gave me a useful tip - use the binder rings to shorten the chain.  Tuck it inside under the flap and voila, shortened strap.



Can u post a pic of what you mean? Sounds really useful!!!


----------



## Purrsey

San2222 said:


> Can u post a pic of what you mean? Sounds really useful!!!




May I show you the pic? Someone posted here before.


----------



## Chanbal

Manolos21 said:


> I decided to buy the bag-a-vie inserts, and while the one I bought for my Boy bag was perfect, the one I bought for my Jumbo (the petite, which was the suggested size on their website) was too deep and made the bag bulge out.  Did you have any issues like that?


I also use the petite inserts in jumbos and 227, and I didn't notice any problems so far. I'll check my least used bags, since they spend a lot of time with the inserts inside the dust bags.


----------



## ice75

Chanbal said:


> I also use the petite inserts in jumbos and 227, and I didn't notice any problems so far. I'll check my least used bags, since they spend a lot of time with the inserts inside the dust bags.




Hi Chanbal


Can I check what colour did you purchase? I'm thinking of buying the black ones but afraid that inner lining (fabric) will be darken.


Appreciate your reply.


----------



## Kiti

Purrsey said:


> May I show you the pic? Someone posted here before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978138



Aaa ok this was a new one for me! Thanks!


----------



## Chanbal

ice75 said:


> Hi Chanbal
> 
> 
> Can I check what colour did you purchase? I'm thinking of buying the black ones but afraid that inner lining (fabric) will be darken.
> 
> 
> Appreciate your reply.


 Hi Ice75,
I have been getting them in all available colors (see below) and no color transfer so far. I usually use the red inserts in my black and red bags, the beige in the light colored ones, the blue in the navy, ... I do this just for fun, but if you are concerned, you could start with the beige inserts.


----------



## ice75

Chanbal said:


> Hi Ice75,
> I have been getting them in all available colors (see below) and no color transfer so far. I usually use the red inserts in my black and red bags, the beige in the light colored ones, the blue in the navy, ... I do this just for fun, but if you are concerned, you could start with the beige inserts.



Thanks dear


----------



## Manolos21

Chanbal said:


> I also use the petite inserts in jumbos and 227, and I didn't notice any problems so far. I'll check my least used bags, since they spend a lot of time with the inserts inside the dust bags.




Oh, good to know. When I reached out to Bag-A-Vie for their thoughts, they said that it might make the bag bulge out a little, but that lambskin is very soft and bounces right back into shape.  I didn't want to risk it though, without hearing some testimonials.


----------



## Chanelwashere

I bought this jumbo grey Chanel bag.  I love the bag and noticed in the corner this wrinkle within the diamond shaped lines.  What caused it?  I do not know if I overlooked at the store.  Is this something that lambskin develop in time.  The purse has been in the closet and well stored.

Any recommendations.  Thanks,


----------



## luvprada

I just purchased a red WOC. I didn't even think about color transfer and I wear a lot of black. Is there anything I can protect it with before wearing? Also which is the best product for transfer removal. I've read thru the recommendations and am a little confused. &#128576;


----------



## BellaV

Hi all, I've had a bit of a nightmare with colour transfer on my gold, metallic lambskin. I've found this: https://thehandbagspa.com/

The restoration service looks amazing and they have after care products- has anyone else used their services? 

Thanks very much [emoji4]


----------



## Mr. Carre

calliesun said:


> I just used Saphir Creme Delicate on my black lambskin woc to gently clean and condition, and it looks great! I was so scared to used it at first, but I dabbed a tiny bit on the soft cloth that came with the creme and gently wiped the bag. Please try a small test spot before using it though. I also avoided the stitching and the interior fabric.



Saphir products are the best!  Used by HERMES.


----------



## Jan27addict

Hi ladies, I just ordered the Collonil leather lotion to try to moisturize my lamb skin beige cf. when I apply a bit of the lotion on the leather under the second flap using cotton cloth, it darkens the color of the leather where lotion was applied. It looks like there is a patch of dirt on the leather now [emoji33][emoji33]. Anyone know what is going on and is there's any way I can save it?  TIA   I have attached a photo the the darken leather the the lotion I used.


----------



## Purrsey

Oh no! I haven't dare to try anything on my beige CF. Sorry I'm not capable of helping but I hope someone here can. I wish to know too. Hang on there girl.


----------



## Chanbal

Jan27addict said:


> Hi ladies, I just ordered the Collonil leather lotion to try to moisturize my lamb skin beige cf. when I apply a bit of the lotion on the leather under the second flap using cotton cloth, it darkens the color of the leather where lotion was applied. It looks like there is a patch of dirt on the leather now [emoji33][emoji33]. Anyone know what is going on and is there's any way I can save it?  TIA   I have attached a photo the the darken leather the the lotion I used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018106
> View attachment 3018107



I always apply the lotion to the entire flat to make sure it looks uniform. Let it dry, it should be OK.


----------



## Tinkiwinki84

Hey,

Has anybody the ingredients from the meltonian creme? 

And has anybody used already the Saphir-medaille d'or- products? Its very expensive but used by many professionals here in europe and only good ingredients.

I also want this to ask for ' la cordonnerie anglaise' and 'famaco'

Best regards


----------



## Mabbie66

My lipstick stained my baby pink Chanel bag not sure how to wipe it off. Can anyone help?


----------



## Jan27addict

Chanbal said:


> I always apply the lotion to the entire flat to make sure it looks uniform. Let it dry, it should be OK.




It's been a few days now and the darken leather didn't return to the light beige color like the rest of the flap.  I am just too afraid to apply the conditioner to the whole flap[emoji32]


----------



## Chanbal

Jan27addict said:


> It's been a few days now and the darken leather didn't return to the light beige color like the rest of the flap.  I am just too afraid to apply the conditioner to the whole flap[emoji32]


I cannot blame you. I would suggest looking for professional help.


----------



## rraven

If only I'd seen this thread before I impulsively used leather conditioner on my newly bought vintage lambskin Chanel!! There's now a dull and dry patch on the bag and I'm distraught. Anyone know how to fix this?? IS there anything I can do to repair the damage?

Please help!


----------



## Lumilii12

Hello,
Did anyone have have a white Chanel gone to yellow. Any tips how to clean it, or if it's even possible, thanks


----------



## Tinkiwinki84

Which conditioner did you use?


----------



## Lumilii12

I'm actually thinking of buying second-hand Chanel that is originally white but quite yellow. I wonder if it's worth buying and try to clean it or re-dye it.


----------



## Mabbie66

You may need to speak to companies that renovate bags for how to get it off ie bagspa


----------



## Tinkiwinki84

i will do it with my beige chanel bag, will post it here, but will do it on my own...


----------



## PurseLust9

Love your bag! It's a beautiful vintage &#128515;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Tinkiwinki84

thank you very much  I am not sure, if i want to dye it in beige or in black....have to think about that


----------



## PurseLust9

Rraven, try to condition it with Meltonian cream polish in Neutral then wait for it to dry/absorb; buff it with a towel then shine it with Kiwi (Polished leather express shine sponge in Clear-from Target or Nordstrom Racks). Good luck


----------



## MSO13

Hello Chanel forum!

I just purchased a light beige/black lambskin Girl bag. I'm concerned about color transfer as the gusset of the bag is light beige. There are a lot of products mentioned on this thread but what is the best for protecting against color transfer.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## luvprada

Last week i used Cadillac waterproofing spray on a bag. I wear dark colors or jeans and have not had any color transfer


----------



## CN_loverofluxe

hey y'all, hope someone can help me.  i accidentally got my chanel les beiges powder onto my black lambskin boy.. and now for some reason it's almost like stained it! when i hold it up i can see the residue of the powder and no matter what i do, it won't go away :*(

helpppp please


----------



## avecamoursteph

cindy520 said:


> hey y'all, hope someone can help me.  i accidentally got my chanel les beiges powder onto my black lambskin boy.. and now for some reason it's almost like stained it! when i hold it up i can see the residue of the powder and no matter what i do, it won't go away :*(
> 
> 
> 
> helpppp please




Have you tried to *lightly* wipe it away with a baby wipe? Or makeup remover wipe? I've tried that before with a lamb skin bag of mine and it seemed to do the trick. Though I did it literally right after I accidentally got a tiny tiny dust of powder blush on it.


----------



## xShaikhah

i have a chanel espadrilles navy lamb leather and my sister's cat peed on in and then i washed it with water .... what should i do there is a big dark spot on it now ... please.

i heard that lamb leather can never be cleaned


----------



## bagreedy

Hi, I just took my boy bag out of the box and noticed that the strings from the dustbag dented it. Can someone please help me try to fix this? Will the steam struck work on this thin chevron? AFAIK it's calfskin


----------



## CATEYES

bagreedy said:


> Hi, I just took my boy bag out of the box and noticed that the strings from the dustbag dented it. Can someone please help me try to fix this? Will the steam struck work on this thin chevron? AFAIK it's calfskin
> 
> View attachment 3040988



As long as you didn't just put lotion on your hands, take your thumb and try to rub it out gently. I did this the other day to my camilla slg and it made the scratch less but I rubbed it pretty hard. Try and see if it doesn't at least lessen the dents. &#128576;


----------



## helenhandbag

One of my light lambskins just got a very light scratch thanks to the cleaner (probably her nail or a light scratch from her bag that she just had to put on the same shelf as mine - she has no idea what Chanel is)...after my initial panic, I managed to rub it out with my fingers as often suggested, and now there's just this darker line. I'm so relieved that the leather itself doesn't look scratched, but how to get the line to fade or at least properly camouflaged? I'm in Europe so no access to most US products. Or is taking it to the Chanel spa the only route?


----------



## Cindykobi13

Does anyone know how much it will cost to repair a 2.55 medium classic flap, basically the stitch is loose at the inner and outer flap ?  Or how long it will take, does Chanel have to send it out?


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Cindykobi13 said:


> Does anyone know how much it will cost to repair a 2.55 medium classic flap, basically the stitch is loose at the inner and outer flap ?  Or how long it will take, does Chanel have to send it out?



It depends. Some countries have their own repair department. They can fix bags locally. Like here in London. I have a 1 cm rift on my perforated calf skin. I was sure they had to send it to France. But my SA said they might be able to fix it here in London. As for cleaning white/light lamb. I bought a vintage lamb jumbo the other day. I just wiped it with an old white to shirt light pressure in circles. I also used some all natural beeswax based leather conditioner. Worked great. Just a small amount on an old t shirt, pat it out and then circular motion on the bag. Wait till dry and buff with a different part of the t shirt. I read about this on https://www.vintageheirloom.com they specialize with vintage bags. Light and dark!


----------



## 25wishes

Hello,

I want to ask, i spilled some oily food on my lambskin boy. 

Does anyone know how to clean it? 

It left a stain/spot on my bag that does not disappear. 
&#128554;&#128554;

Help please


----------



## Purrsey

25wishes said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> I want to ask, i spilled some oily food on my lambskin boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to clean it?
> 
> 
> 
> It left a stain/spot on my bag that does not disappear.
> 
> [emoji25][emoji25]
> 
> 
> 
> Help please




Oh no... I've been careful on my lambskin and I didn't expect oily food to really stain. May I know did you find out straight away or the spot was caused by not cleaning the stain off immediately? Do you mind to share a pic? 

Sorry dear I can't help


----------



## Christofle

https://www.hangerproject.com/creme-delicate.html --> Saphir Creme Delicate Conditioning Cream is what I would recommend. They are basically the #1 manufacturer for leather care products. The higher end alternative would be the Saphir Nappa leather balm https://www.hangerproject.com/saphir-nappa-leather-balm.html.


----------



## rainrowan

Polishing a VINTAGE Chanel flap using Meltonian Neutral Cream.

On my cleansed bag, I used a TINY amount (i.e. fingertip dot) onto a smooth cloth. Applied and then I continued buffing with a fresh cotton one. I did one panel at a time. Then used a shoe brush lightly until all traces of the polish was gone (this was by feeling with the hands). If it still feels waxy or rough to touch, keep polishing with cotton cloth. Take as long as it needs with gentle but assertive (not aggressive) polishing.

It results in a light shine and makes the quilting look plumper (but it's really more the reflective quality from the buffing)


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi, just joined tpf and I have been reading up quite bit.  This are the before and after pictures of my pink lambskin wallet after a round of 1) Alcohol free makeup wipe (_from my purse_ 2) Mr Magic eraser _{from my kitchen}_3) Meltonian delicate and Cadillac waterproof spray _{ransacked from my husband's shoe cleaning kit}_.  I have been sitting on the fence for a few years about how dirty it looks -believe me, I have another similar light color purse which is a CAVIAR Beige Wallet, unused :shame:  I was AFRAID to touch it seeing how quickly my lamb is gathering stains.

Anyway, these are round 1 pictures, not perfect, can still see some shadows but I am no longer afraid to use my wallet.

BUT the most important point I would like to make for ME : I have come to realize that these are ONLY things and I will not be slave to them any more.  I am liberated.  Thanks to this forum.

{ Any additional tips will be greatly appreciated too.  }


----------



## zaraha

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi, just joined tpf and I have been reading up quite bit.  This are the before and after pictures of my pink lambskin wallet after a round of 1) Alcohol free makeup wipe (_from my purse_ 2) Mr Magic eraser _{from my kitchen}_3) Meltonian delicate and Cadillac waterproof spray _{ransacked from my husband's shoe cleaning kit}_.  I have been sitting on the fence for a few years about how dirty it looks -believe me, I have another similar light color purse which is a CAVIAR Beige Wallet, unused :shame:  I was AFRAID to touch it seeing how quickly my lamb is gathering stains.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, these are round 1 pictures, not perfect, can still see some shadows but I am no longer afraid to use my wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> BUT the most important point I would like to make for ME : I have come to realize that these are ONLY things and I will not be slave to them any more.  I am liberated.  Thanks to this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> { Any additional tips will be greatly appreciated too.  }




You go girl!! More power to you!


----------



## Handbagmenageri

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi, just joined tpf and I have been reading up quite bit.  This are the before and after pictures of my pink lambskin wallet after a round of 1) Alcohol free makeup wipe (_from my purse_ 2) Mr Magic eraser _{from my kitchen}_3) Meltonian delicate and Cadillac waterproof spray _{ransacked from my husband's shoe cleaning kit}_.  I have been sitting on the fence for a few years about how dirty it looks -believe me, I have another similar light color purse which is a CAVIAR Beige Wallet, unused :shame:  I was AFRAID to touch it seeing how quickly my lamb is gathering stains.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, these are round 1 pictures, not perfect, can still see some shadows but I am no longer afraid to use my wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> BUT the most important point I would like to make for ME : I have come to realize that these are ONLY things and I will not be slave to them any more.  I am liberated.  Thanks to this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> { Any additional tips will be greatly appreciated too.  }




That looks great! I've seen a white lambskin vintage I want to buy but it is dirty. I wonder if this would work on white? I ordered the delicate and white meltonian but I've been kinda scared. This maybe what I need to go get that bag!


----------



## FashionForFun

Cindykobi13 said:


> Does anyone know how much it will cost to repair a 2.55 medium classic flap, basically the stitch is loose at the inner and outer flap ?  Or how long it will take, does Chanel have to send it out?



It depends on how easily they can get to that stitched area to repair it. I had a quick fix done on an isolated area on my Reissue (which I could have probably done myself). Repair at Chanel took 3 weeks to complete and no charge.


----------



## kalahai

I just won this Chanel bag.  Will the indentation in the lambskin on front of bag be able to be repaired?
Thanks!
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/201427228487?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D201427228487%26_rdc%3D1


----------



## jen1801

Has anyone used colored meltonian cream to get rid of scratches? I just got a black lambskin boy bag and a scratch in the back is bothering me so much. If I use the black meltonian cream will I be able to mask the scratch? The delicate cream did not buff it out [emoji24]


----------



## Olgita

jen1801 said:


> Has anyone used colored meltonian cream to get rid of scratches? I just got a black lambskin boy bag and a scratch in the back is bothering me so much. If I use the black meltonian cream will I be able to mask the scratch? The delicate cream did not buff it out [emoji24]



I don't know if it will take care of the scratch completely, but think it may help. If you decide to go through with trying it use a tiny amount only on the scratch. I once used too much on my reissue and it made the bag look not shiny. I had to work hard buff the bag to get it to be shyny again.


----------



## Luxe328i

&#128553; I don't know how to delete this


----------



## Luxe328i

jen1801 said:


> Has anyone used colored meltonian cream to get rid of scratches? I just got a black lambskin boy bag and a scratch in the back is bothering me so much. If I use the black meltonian cream will I be able to mask the scratch? The delicate cream did not buff it out [emoji24]




I use only delicate cream for my lambskin. The colored meltonian are too harsh and will take the shine away, I know from experience. Try a little bit of the delicate cream once a week and it should make it better. All my Chanel's are lambskin and sometimes you just have to let the leather sit and it will fix itself over time. Lambskin is very delicate and if it use harsh chemicals there is little chance of brining it back to the way it was. Hope this helps!


----------



## kittymoomoo

jen1801 said:


> Has anyone used colored meltonian cream to get rid of scratches? I just got a black lambskin boy bag and a scratch in the back is bothering me so much. If I use the black meltonian cream will I be able to mask the scratch? The delicate cream did not buff it out [emoji24]



I use Cadillac leather conditioner on both lambskin and caviar bags. It smooths out the small scratches and condition it too. They sell it at Nordstrom and Amazon.  Hth


----------



## jcshin

Hello !
  I've been reading massive threads on color transfer for lambskin purse; however, I'm still confused on which solution to buy.  I decided to wear my lambskin grey mini today for the second time ever and it got color transfer on it from my navy blue shirt! What solution should i buy to take it out?

thank you in advance!


----------



## Luna_Prima

Hi Ladies! I recently purchased a pre-loved Chanel bag in beige lamb skin and even though the pics showed signs of colour transfer I still went ahead and won the auction thinking that I could clean it.... Now that I received it, I'm kinda freaked out about using anything on it but yet again I don't want it to look so dirty  I'm attaching a pic from the listing to show the condition. Anyone of you lovely ladies can help me with a product name or maybe a solution


----------



## SusanX

Dear Luna_Prima I can suggest to try a leatherpros.us at the web I recently sent a red flap bag on the same problem and wow they really surprised me
They really did a magnificent job
Just visit the page on web and contact to them for all your question they'll help


----------



## Luna_Prima

SusanX said:


> Dear Luna_Prima I can suggest to try a leatherpros.us at the web I recently sent a red flap bag on the same problem and wow they really surprised me
> They really did a magnificent job
> Just visit the page on web and contact to them for all your question they'll help



Ahhhh thank you so much!  I'm in Canada so I will have to ship the item there. And if you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for the service?


----------



## namida23

I just noticed this huge scratch/mark on my lambskin classic flap and my heart sank..I've tried to rub it gently with my finger but no improvement yet.

Any suggestions?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## kittymoomoo

namida23 said:


> I just noticed this huge scratch/mark on my lambskin classic flap and my heart sank..I've tried to rub it gently with my finger but no improvement yet.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187094



I'm so sorry this happened to you. Check my post # 1432,  this is what I use on my lambskin boy.


----------



## Yvela

Hi guys,
I've been wearing my beige clair lambskin more than I thought I would, and as the months wore on the back of it has started to look really dirty. Wiping very, very lightly with a baby wipe seems to help but only a little, and so does buffing it with the soft cloth from my sunglasses. I don't know what I should do to remove it, or even what it is. I don't think it's colour transfer because I rarely ever wear dark clothing with it, and I noticed it getting darker even with light coloured clothing, especially the new ones. It could be dirt, I suppose, but I'm not so sure because it won't wipe off. I'm contemplating buying a leather cleaner for it, but as it is beige lambskin, I'm very scared to put anything on it at all. I hear good things about Meltonian and Lovinmybags, but I live in Asia and it's like $50+ to ship Meltonian here from Amazon (not including the items itself, just the shipping) and as for LMB, they have only one branch and it's so, so, so far away. So... I need your expert advice, please. Would Meltonian and/or LMB remove these dirt stains, whatever they are exactly? Especially without staining the delicate beige clair lambskin?


----------



## SusanX

Hi fieryfashionist
I suppose they can do it, but, if they don't I got a great experience with a leather care professionals in California do they helped to my on one of my red Chanel handbag Having the same problem and I sent to them doing a greatest job
Th name is leatherpros.us reach then on the web or google it !
Good luck seriously they can help you!


----------



## SusanX

Doesn't matter dear: I feel like you really love that handbag, if all you like it can be performed by a great guy in only one place I can trust to refinishing my lovely handbags is there my leather professional guys in  
leatherpros.us so, they took the time to listening my needs on my Hangbags an gave a reasonable price to revive my gorgeous bags


----------



## verychic555

Hi ladies,
I'm not sure if I'm posting in the right place but I have two chanel bags with leather parts. I have no idea what type of leather they are as it is not mentioned on the box. The purple one is three years old. It has some minor scratches on the inside leather part (outside is velvet). I haven't used anything on it so far. The second one has hair in the front and leather in the back. It is three months old and has two minor scratches. I'm usually very gentle with them.  I'm confused reading about a product then some other poster mentioning it is harsh. Any ideas/recommendations on what type of leather they can be and how to care for them. Do I just leave them alone? Thanks.


----------



## verychic555

Pics of the pony hair bag


----------



## verychic555

Tried to show the scratches


----------



## verychic555

The two scratches on the pony bag are more visible in real life.


----------



## SusanX

You can polish with Meltonian Polish lotion, spread a small amount of it on to a clean soft cotton fabric, then apply it on to the scratch (gently), dry it with hair drier, then wipe it or buff it on circular moves gently, and depending on the results go little by little doing strong the buffing it and stop when you find out it scratch disappear
But if you want to ask a professional leather care, I got an excellent experience with a good guys with leatherpros.us
They did a great job on refinishing handbags, I guess they are on Chanel specialist. Take a chance
Good luck dear


----------



## verychic555

SusanX said:


> You can polish with Meltonian Polish lotion, spread a small amount of it on to a clean soft cotton fabric, then apply it on to the scratch (gently), dry it with hair drier, then wipe it or buff it on circular moves gently, and depending on the results go little by little doing strong the buffing it and stop when you find out it scratch disappear
> But if you want to ask a professional leather care, I got an excellent experience with a good guys with leatherpros.us
> They did a great job on refinishing handbags, I guess they are on Chanel specialist. Take a chance
> Good luck dear



Thanks!


----------



## purplepoodles

Luna_Prima said:


> Ahhhh thank you so much!  I'm in Canada so I will have to ship the item there. And if you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for the service?




Do you live in TO? Years ago Chanel recommended a local cobbler in Yorkville. They did wonders on one of my bags.


----------



## Luna_Prima

purplepoodles said:


> Do you live in TO? Years ago Chanel recommended a local cobbler in Yorkville. They did wonders on one of my bags.



Yes I'm in TO. I believe you are referring to Kaner (same building where winners is). I used to take all my loubis at him for the sole protector but last time I was dissapointed as I took a pair of Daffs to get them coloured from brown to black and when I got them back the leather was so scratched  and the black had gotten on the sole (( but for the sole protector he is a pro. So I'm kinda afraid because it's lamb and the leather gets scratched so easily. But I did use the Michael Kors leather cleaner and it worked a little bit... Thank you anyways )


----------



## purplepoodles

Luna_Prima said:


> Yes I'm in TO. I believe you are referring to Kaner (same building where winners is). I used to take all my loubis at him for the sole protector but last time I was dissapointed as I took a pair of Daffs to get them coloured from brown to black and when I got them back the leather was so scratched  and the black had gotten on the sole (( but for the sole protector he is a pro. So I'm kinda afraid because it's lamb and the leather gets scratched so easily. But I did use the Michael Kors leather cleaner and it worked a little bit... Thank you anyways )




It was the other one Luna Prima. Haven't been there in years Bay Bloor Shoe & Handbag repair in the little walk through mall between Bay & Belair. Hermes recommended them as well as Chanel. Holts & Harry Rosen sent their repairs there too. Check and see if there are masses of bags & boxes on the floor not sure if they still do the repairs for those stores now. 


So sorry about you had problems w/ Kaner. It's sad when something you value and try to maintain gets damaged by a repair person. Sigh! 

Years ago Chanel on Bloor recommend Meltonian All Purpose Cleaner & Conditioner, the manager brought out his own bottle and showed me what to get. Thanks for the MK recommendation I'll look for that too.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello,i recently made this purchase and I was planning on sending it to the spa but I guess they don't really do that anymore? Any recommendations as far as conditioner or maybe a place to send it? I think I read something about a leather Doctor? Not sure exactly where that is but here are some pics of the bag...
I think this area has the most wear esp the corners


The leather on the strap isn't the greatest either but maybe some conditioning will fix it?


The back has a little bit of color transfer but again, doesn't seem that bad to me...what do you guys think? 


And the front corner has some creases. Any idea what I could do to that corner?


I'm really excited about this purchase and the condition doesn't seem THAT bad but I would like to know if there's anything that I could do to fix it or have it fixed. Thank you!!!


----------



## MsLVinDC

Send it to leather surgeons, he'll refurb your bag and straps. He can also replace the hardware and everything will look new again.


----------



## k5ml3k

MsLVinDC said:


> Send it to leather surgeons, he'll refurb your bag and straps. He can also replace the hardware and everything will look new again.




Where do I find a leather surgeon? Is this the same Chanel sends their items to get refurb? Thank you!!


----------



## Olgita

verychic555 said:


> Tried to show the scratches



I don't see any scratches. To me, your bags look perfect.


----------



## verychic555

Olgita said:


> I don't see any scratches. To me, your bags look perfect.




Thank you! But seriously, the scratches are more visible in real life. Still they are not too bad, but I thought hey if I can get rid of them...why not?


----------



## vivi75003

verychic555 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm not sure if I'm posting in the right place but I have two chanel bags with leather parts. I have no idea what type of leather they are as it is not mentioned on the box. The purple one is three years old. It has some minor scratches on the inside leather part (outside is velvet). I haven't used anything on it so far. The second one has hair in the front and leather in the back. It is three months old and has two minor scratches. I'm usually very gentle with them.  I'm confused reading about a product then some other poster mentioning it is harsh. Any ideas/recommendations on what type of leather they can be and how to care for them. Do I just leave them alone? Thanks.



You may call Chanel and give them your bags hologram serial number then they will be able to tell you what type of leather used....I did it once to know my seasonal,s leather ! Home this helps !


----------



## Luna_Prima

purplepoodles said:


> It was the other one Luna Prima. Haven't been there in years Bay Bloor Shoe & Handbag repair in the little walk through mall between Bay & Belair. Hermes recommended them as well as Chanel. Holts & Harry Rosen sent their repairs there too. Check and see if there are masses of bags & boxes on the floor not sure if they still do the repairs for those stores now.
> 
> 
> So sorry about you had problems w/ Kaner. It's sad when something you value and try to maintain gets damaged by a repair person. Sigh!
> 
> Years ago Chanel on Bloor recommend Meltonian All Purpose Cleaner & Conditioner, the manager brought out his own bottle and showed me what to get. Thanks for the MK recommendation I'll look for that too.




Thank you SOOO much for the info! I have found that place on Yelp so will def go there so I can have this bag services.  

I went to the Chanel in Yorkdale and I asked one of the SA of they would ship bags from Canada to the Chanel Spa in US and she gave me a look like I was crazy ...  she told me
Chanel didn't have on :@ I was surprised as I have read here on the forum that there's actually one and that ppl are very happy with their service. 

Anyhow... My experience at Chanel in Yorkdale was not very pleasant. She basically told me that my bag was trash and that I couldn't do anything about it...


----------



## iamlovingit

Does anyone know what can to done to "puff" out the bag when it starts to flatten? I've had this lambskin woc for about a year, and I've tried to look after it the best that I can (eg, not lying it on its side). It looks so tired already


----------



## cherylene

Red chanel wallet always hv blacken corners n sides. Any way to clean it without going to colorwash to do it,


----------



## sassification

How do we condition the leather straps since they intertwine with gold chains? Earbuds and delicately apply Apple conditioner?


----------



## NOIRetMoi

iamlovingit said:


> Does anyone know what can to done to "puff" out the bag when it starts to flatten? I've had this lambskin woc for about a year, and I've tried to look after it the best that I can (eg, not lying it on its side). It looks so tired already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247120



Buy the A3 Kit from the Leather Doctor. I just got one myself to restore the pufiness of my medium Chanel flap bag. Here is one of the posts on their site explaining the steps on how to use the kit. If you go to their Chanel bags sub-forum, you will see many posts on this exact subject and if you still have any questions, Roger will be more than happy to answer them.

http://www.leathercleaningrestorationforum.com/forum/showthread.php?10529-Chanel-Puffiness-of-Vintage-Chanel-bag-Quilting-Flattened-%96-How-to-revive-the-puffiness-of-the-quilting


----------



## MsLVinDC

Leathersurgeons.com


----------



## MsLVinDC

k5ml3k said:


> Where do I find a leather surgeon? Is this the same Chanel sends their items to get refurb? Thank you!!



Leathersurgeons.com


----------



## Acctt

Hello everyone!

I just bought my first Chanel classic flap, and got it in black caviar leather but have seen some YT reviews that show how their bags start to wear off on the corners, and when I see older lamsking bags this does not happen (of course they scratch more and get flat but it seems that the quality of the leather is better). What do you think about this?

Anyone that has older (5+ years) both lambskin and caviar bags that can talk to me about her/his experience with them?

Thank you


----------



## ceedoan

Acctt said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just bought my first Chanel classic flap, and got it in black caviar leather but have seen some YT reviews that show how their bags start to wear off on the corners, and when I see older lamsking bags this does not happen (of course they scratch more and get flat but it seems that the quality of the leather is better). What do you think about this?
> 
> Anyone that has older (5+ years) both lambskin and caviar bags that can talk to me about her/his experience with them?
> 
> Thank you




I've read mixed reviews on caviar vs lambskin. Some swear caviar is indestructible (corners are more resilient) but hard to get scratches out) while others say lambskin wear much more quickly, esp corners but easier to buff out surface scratches. I have 6 Chanels in total (5 lambskin, 1 caviar and 3 of them are vintage) and I find the wear in the lambskin is fantastic, esp on my vintage pieces - 1 is a 1 series and the other is a 4 series). I personally prefer lambskin bc of how luxurious and classy it looks and am not afraid to wear my bags. Aesthetically I will always pick lambskin over caviar, esp if placed side by side. It all comes down to personal preference and in terms of wear and tear, as you can see there are pros and cons to each type of leather. HTH!


----------



## Arlene619

Hi Ladies/Gents, any advice would be appreciated. I'm planning to take my lambskin mini with me to Disneyland, I don't have any other small bags besides my woc, (I can't fit anything in there) anyways, has anyone had any issues with waterspots? I'm going to go on a water ride and I'm wondering if I have to worry about it or it won't be a problem. My mini is black. Tia!


----------



## ceedoan

Arlene619 said:


> Hi Ladies/Gents, any advice would be appreciated. I'm planning to take my lambskin mini with me to Disneyland, I don't have any other small bags besides my woc, (I can't fit anything in there) anyways, has anyone had any issues with waterspots? I'm going to go on a water ride and I'm wondering if I have to worry about it or it won't be a problem. My mini is black. Tia!




cringing just hearing lambskin + water in the same sentence!! lol i think i would pass on carrying your mini on a water ride. it's black so i guess it wouldn't be as prominent, but i think it would still show in certain lighting/angles.


----------



## Arlene619

ceedoan said:


> cringing just hearing lambskin + water in the same sentence!! lol i think i would pass on carrying your mini on a water ride. it's black so i guess it wouldn't be as prominent, but i think it would still show in certain lighting/angles.


Aw ok lol. I'm fairly new to Chanel, thanks for educating me on that. I don't want anything to happen to it, so I guess I'll have to just put my stuff in my hubby's backpack or buy a bag that I don't have to worry about. Thanks again[emoji4]


----------



## Arlene619

ceedoan said:


> cringing just hearing lambskin + water in the same sentence!! lol i think i would pass on carrying your mini on a water ride. it's black so i guess it wouldn't be as prominent, but i think it would still show in certain lighting/angles.


What are your thoughts on caviar+ water?? Should I just give up now? Lol [emoji14]


----------



## ceedoan

Arlene619 said:


> Aw ok lol. I'm fairly new to Chanel, thanks for educating me on that. I don't want anything to happen to it, so I guess I'll have to just put my stuff in my hubby's backpack or buy a bag that I don't have to worry about. Thanks again[emoji4]





Arlene619 said:


> What are your thoughts on caviar+ water?? Should I just give up now? Lol [emoji14]




lol! i hear caviar is pretty much indestructable. i only have one (a WHITE mini) and so far so good. it's a vintage piece i bought that's over 15 yrs old, and still looks amazing. all my other bags are lambskin bc i just LOVE lambskin, but i would never take them out when it's pouring or on a water ride! it requires a little more TLC but i would pick lambskin over caviar time and time again bc it just looks so luxurious! 2 of mine are vintage (one is over 20 years old, the other is also around 15 yrs old, and again, they both look amazing, quilts are still puffy ).


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

iamlovingit said:


> Does anyone know what can to done to "puff" out the bag when it starts to flatten? I've had this lambskin woc for about a year, and I've tried to look after it the best that I can (eg, not lying it on its side). It looks so tired already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247120



Hi there! I read a description somewhere from some leather specialists that sometimes the quilts falling isn't just from air going out. It's also from the natural oils getting lost and it will deflate as well! 
I just got myself a red square mini in lamb, and I have purchased some bottles of the Cadillac Boot and Shoe Care leather conditioner. I have been told that Chanel uses this on their bags. I personally find the Applegard cleaner a bit strong for delicate leather. I like this Cadillac one because it does so many things. 
It's also PH neutral I was told. 

Please read:

Features:
Cleans, softens and preserves those tough working shoes and boots
Helps preserve by replenishing lost oils
Keeps leather pliant and supple
Helps prevent water, salt and perspiration stains

Yes yes and yes! And since Chanel uses this themselves I will only be using this on my Chanels!!!
Hope this helps!!! I'm excited to get the bottles.
I live in the uk and they ship from Amazon.com, for about 20 dollar in shipping. Seriously. So worth it since I'm invested in such expensive bags.
I will use it on my caviar jumbo and my red lamb square. At least give it a go on a tiny part for testing first!


----------



## Arlene619

ceedoan said:


> lol! i hear caviar is pretty much indestructable. i only have one (a WHITE mini) and so far so good. it's a vintage piece i bought that's over 15 yrs old, and still looks amazing. all my other bags are lambskin bc i just LOVE lambskin, but i would never take them out when it's pouring or on a water ride! it requires a little more TLC but i would pick lambskin over caviar time and time again bc it just looks so luxurious! 2 of mine are vintage (one is over 20 years old, the other is also around 15 yrs old, and again, they both look amazing, quilts are still puffy ).



Wow how amazing! I also heard that the quality of the bags were a lot better back then . You're so lucky to have those pieces in your collection ! Yes, I agree, lambskin looks and feels better than caviar. I just feel more comfortable carrying my caviar because that bag seems carefree and it doesn't have any visible wear.


----------



## Kt00381n

Do you know if it is possible to get rid of this creasing?and how do I do it?


----------



## Arlene619

Kt00381n said:


> Do you know if it is possible to get rid of this creasing?and how do I do it?


I would like to know myself! I'm seeing the same creasing on my lambskin boy, it's honestly not very obvious on your bag and I don't think there's a way to get rid of it. [emoji53]  have you tried conditioning your bag?


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Arlene619 said:


> I would like to know myself! I'm seeing the same creasing on my lambskin boy, it's honestly not very obvious on your bag and I don't think there's a way to get rid of it. [emoji53]  have you tried conditioning your bag?



The bag is thirsty! I would put some Cadillac on that indeed! &#128521; There is a video of a woman on YouTube cleaning and conditioning her bag. Although I wouldn't do all the steps she does, it is amazing how she brought back a beat up bag back to life. try searching cleaning Chanel lambskin and it's the American woman not the British man I mean


----------



## mondaystran

Hi Ladies! 

I just picked up a BEIGE lambskin classic flap. The question was probably asked, but i can't seem to find the answers! Would it be recommended to spray or apply a protector before wearing the bag?! if so, which products to use? Thanks!!


----------



## Arlene619

mondaystran said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I just picked up a BEIGE lambskin classic flap. The question was probably asked, but i can't seem to find the answers! Would it be recommended to spray or apply a protector before wearing the bag?! if so, which products to use? Thanks!!


Congrats on your new flap! If you check a few posts back, I was saying that my sa cleaned my caviar boy bag with the Cadillac cleaner, it brought a beautiful shine to my bag.. he was using it to clean the bags on the floor (lambskin and caviar bags), I also seen a sales associate at another chanel location using the same cleaner. I ordered mine on the nordstroms website, you should check it out!


----------



## cucomelon5

Does anyone have tips on how to remove glue residue from a lambskin bag?  It's yellow and near the edge of the flap so I'm pretty sure it is glue residue...  So far I've tried using a slightly damp Q-tip, which didn't help at all.  Thanks!


----------



## Sandlyn

I have read from a post about lambskin. It mentioned about not using anything on it. Instead, the advice was to use it all the time and let the natural oil come out. The more you use the lambskin the more it will become shiny. I never have experience with this coz I only have one lambskin bag. It's  my vintage jumbo but never worn.&#128522;


----------



## Mati0319

Hey guys! I need your help. I've had my beige lambs kin LE boy bag for nearly two months now. I've been careful with it but already have some marks on the corners and on the bag itself. How should I clean it ? Thanks xxx


----------



## CMBC

I heard majic eraser wet and drain water out and gentally clean. I have not tried this myself. It's worth looking into


----------



## CMBC

Try a majic eraser. Wet and drain the water and gently clean. I have not tried this myself I've heard it works wet. I would still get a few mote opinions on this method only because I personally have not tried it   &#128522;


----------



## Jubes

Guys I'm an idiot.  I have a dior sample lipstick (had to buy from ebay because dior stopped producing) that has a rigid cap.  Against my better judgement I put it in my mini flap yesterday and took it out for the night.  It indented the inside of my mini flap   I'm not exactly sure if the inside is lambskin as it's a caviar bag, but I thought chanel used the same material for the inside of all flap bags.

Probably nothing I can do to remedy this right?

I just got this mini a couple of months ago.  I've watched tons of reviews on this and always wondering how people don't scratch the inside of their bags with the contents.  Any advice?  I need to get a key holder and then probably just need to be careful about what I carry.


----------



## tarana6

k5ml3k said:


> Hello,i recently made this purchase and I was planning on sending it to the spa but I guess they don't really do that anymore? Any recommendations as far as conditioner or maybe a place to send it? I think I read something about a leather Doctor? Not sure exactly where that is but here are some pics of the bag...
> I think this area has the most wear esp the corners
> View attachment 3210055
> 
> The leather on the strap isn't the greatest either but maybe some conditioning will fix it?
> View attachment 3210056
> 
> The back has a little bit of color transfer but again, doesn't seem that bad to me...what do you guys think?
> View attachment 3210057
> 
> And the front corner has some creases. Any idea what I could do to that corner?
> View attachment 3210058
> 
> I'm really excited about this purchase and the condition doesn't seem THAT bad but I would like to know if there's anything that I could do to fix it or have it fixed. Thank you!!!



Were you able to get the dark spots? I too am thinking of buying a preloved pink lambskin chanel bag in good condition but has a bit of darkening and I don't want to purchase unless I know I can get it out.


----------



## allure244

Jubes said:


> Guys I'm an idiot.  I have a dior sample lipstick (had to buy from ebay because dior stopped producing) that has a rigid cap.  Against my better judgement I put it in my mini flap yesterday and took it out for the night.  It indented the inside of my mini flap   I'm not exactly sure if the inside is lambskin as it's a caviar bag, but I thought chanel used the same material for the inside of all flap bags.
> 
> Probably nothing I can do to remedy this right?
> 
> I just got this mini a couple of months ago.  I've watched tons of reviews on this and always wondering how people don't scratch the inside of their bags with the contents.  Any advice?  I need to get a key holder and then probably just need to be careful about what I carry.




I put my keys and lip gloss in a velvet like pouch -I'm currently using a dark brown one I got from a Michael kors jewelry purchase.


----------



## Gblb

Jubes said:


> Guys I'm an idiot.  I have a dior sample lipstick (had to buy from ebay because dior stopped producing) that has a rigid cap.  Against my better judgement I put it in my mini flap yesterday and took it out for the night.  It indented the inside of my mini flap   I'm not exactly sure if the inside is lambskin as it's a caviar bag, but I thought chanel used the same material for the inside of all flap bags.
> 
> Probably nothing I can do to remedy this right?
> 
> I just got this mini a couple of months ago.  I've watched tons of reviews on this and always wondering how people don't scratch the inside of their bags with the contents.  Any advice?  I need to get a key holder and then probably just need to be careful about what I carry.



Hi. 

I saw this thread about ironing creases/imperfections and wondered if it might help you with the dent? 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/i-reversed-the-sagging-of-my-gst-916732.html

The url I'm trying to link, says it's an invalid extension. If you search the thread is in Chanel and called, "I reversed the sagging on my GST. "

Also my care booklet recommended using clean hands and gently massaging the area with your fingertips. Letting the natural oils from your hands rub out imperfections. Maybe one of the two will help you. 

Hope you can get the dent out.


----------



## Jubes

Gblb said:


> Hi.
> 
> I saw this thread about ironing creases/imperfections and wondered if it might help you with the dent?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/i-reversed-the-sagging-of-my-gst-916732.html
> 
> The url I'm trying to link, says it's an invalid extension. If you search the thread is in Chanel and called, "I reversed the sagging on my GST. "
> 
> Also my care booklet recommended using clean hands and gently massaging the area with your fingertips. Letting the natural oils from your hands rub out imperfections. Maybe one of the two will help you.
> 
> Hope you can get the dent out.



Thank you so much! You're very sweet to post these suggestions.  I won't be able to iron since it's a small bag and it's inside the bag.  I think the massaging might help though.  Going to try doing that a little bit at a time and see what happens.  

I'm also trying to just get over small imperfections and just enjoy my bag


----------



## MsLVinDC

Jubes said:


> Thank you so much! You're very sweet to post these suggestions.  I won't be able to iron since it's a small bag and it's inside the bag.  I think the massaging might help though.  Going to try doing that a little bit at a time and see what happens.
> 
> I'm also trying to just get over small imperfections and just enjoy my bag



Your last statement is the best advice. &#128521;


----------



## mmaya

georgiegirl said:


> Straight from my SA's mouth:  DO NOT put any leather conditioner, etc. on a lambskin bag.  The way to get out scratches is to let the natural oil from your fingers gently rub the scratch out.
> 
> Hope this helps.


My SA says the same thing!!! he says lambskin will get ugly however with time it will get beautiful again..


----------



## coquettebags

Does anyone with an older lambskin bag have an issues with it having an iridescent sheen? My classic 2.55 medium flap is almost 7 years old. I noticed it 2 years ago (should have taken it into Chanel then) and I used to keep it in the box. Now I just have it in the dustbag. I tried the Cadillac leather cleaner on it but it doesn't get it out. It's kinda subtle though. Am I crazy for wanting it back to normal since now Chanel has all the iridescent bags on purpose? 

I was wondering if I start using the bag more, will it go away since the oils in my hand will condition the leather? I'm curious if I should even consider having it dyed black. I noticed even on the inside of the flap, some of the burgundy leather is iridescent too.

Any advice would be great. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lv in yyc

cucomelon5 said:


> Does anyone have tips on how to remove glue residue from a lambskin bag?  It's yellow and near the edge of the flap so I'm pretty sure it is glue residue...  So far I've tried using a slightly damp Q-tip, which didn't help at all.  Thanks!




Take it to a boutique and they will do it for you. Same thing happened to my woc and they used a hair drier set to warm (from a distance) and the. Wiped it clean. But I wouldn't do it myself.


----------



## nashpoo

I just purchased this light pink mini. Is the collonil spray really safe to put on this? A little nervous


----------



## Arlene619

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3316275
> 
> I just purchased this light pink mini. Is the collonil spray really safe to put on this? A little nervous




Omg gorgeous! Congrats, what a beautiful shade of pink! I don't know anything about collonil spray, but my two sales associates (both from different Chanel boutiques) recommend using the Cadillac conditioner, all the sales associates were polishing the bags with it, my sa polished my lambskin mini and my caviar boy with it. So far so good.


----------



## CATEYES

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3316275
> 
> I just purchased this light pink mini. Is the collonil spray really safe to put on this? A little nervous



Yes it is safe. I've used it on many lambskin bags and all my lamb shoes. But it protects against rain/wetness, nothing else. Then after every 3-5 uses, bottles advises user to re-spray. If gets wet, wipe dry then when dry, must re-apply to be protected against wet.


----------



## Arlene619

CATEYES said:


> Yes it is safe. I've used it on many lambskin bags and all my lamb shoes. But it protects against rain/wetness, nothing else. Then after every 3-5 uses, bottles advises user to re-spray. If gets wet, wipe dry then when dry, must re-apply to be protected against wet.


For the spray, do you have to rub it into the bag with a cloth, or just spray it on? I rarely take my lambskin bags out because I'm afraid of water getting on it. Tia!


----------



## CATEYES

Arlene619 said:


> For the spray, do you have to rub it into the bag with a cloth, or just spray it on? I rarely take my lambskin bags out because I'm afraid of water getting on it. Tia!



First off, spray outside only!! Second, you just spray all of the bag, let dry then spray again. I think the bottle says 3 times but you have to wait til the bag is dry between each time (a few minutes will do). It will look like it is leaving spots from the spray but it won't. I've sprayed all my Chanel lamb items in all different colors and it has be ver ever left spots. In fact, they all have a nicer texture after being sprayed (and dried). And the smell does go away too (it's strong at first, hence spray outside only). Hope that helps!


----------



## Arlene619

CATEYES said:


> First off, spray outside only!! Second, you just spray all of the bag, let dry then spray again. I think the bottle says 3 times but you have to wait til the bag is dry between each time (a few minutes will do). It will look like it is leaving spots from the spray but it won't. I've sprayed all my Chanel lamb items in all different colors and it has be ver ever left spots. In fact, they all have a nicer texture after being sprayed (and dried). And the smell does go away too (it's strong at first, hence spray outside only). Hope that helps!


Yes it helps a lot! Thanks for taking the time to explain it to me. I'm going to order it now[emoji16] [emoji16]  I hate worrying about wearing my bags out .


----------



## kimmo416

Hi ladies! I just got my first Chanel in gorgeous lavender lambskin. I'm nervous about how delicate and light it is and want to protect it from water and oil stains. I feel like I've read so many things and now I'm unsure what to use. I already own the apple brand rain and stain repellent, but do you all recommend somethings over that? It looks like collonil, meltonian and Cadillac are all recommended on this thread. Any suggestion for which would be best for this bag? Thanks!!!


----------



## ceedoan

Arlene619 said:


> Omg gorgeous! Congrats, what a beautiful shade of pink! I don't know anything about collonil spray, but my two sales associates (both from different Chanel boutiques) recommend using the Cadillac conditioner, all the sales associates were polishing the bags with it, my sa polished my lambskin mini and my caviar boy with it. So far so good.



hi arlene - is the cadillac conditioner your SA used the boot and shoe care or is it actually called "cadillac conditioner"?? thanks!


----------



## Arlene619

ceedoan said:


> hi arlene - is the cadillac conditioner your SA used the boot and shoe care or is it actually called "cadillac conditioner"?? thanks!


This is the exact one they use, the boot and shoe care. I was scared but I saw associates at another Chanel location using the same stuff, so I'm comfortable using it now. Hth!


----------



## Missskelly

Help! 
I just received my vintage chanel diana flap the other day and my younger sister accidentally sat on it.. yes, she SAT on it (#heartbroken) and now there is creasing going end to end across the bottom. It was in amazing condition and I could not have been happier with my purchase up until she got her bum on it! 
I've read and youtubed ppl using their clothes steamers or irons over damp towels  on leather sneakers and other leather bags to get creases out, but can't find anything for lambskin chanels. Help!! It's too beautiful to be flawed in this way!


----------



## CaviarChanel

OMG .. Sorry to hear about your flap.  Do you have pics to show the damage?  I hope you could minimise the damage using the method mentioned by some members here.


----------



## Arlene619

Missskelly said:


> Help!
> I just received my vintage chanel diana flap the other day and my younger sister accidentally sat on it.. yes, she SAT on it (#heartbroken) and now there is creasing going end to end across the bottom. It was in amazing condition and I could not have been happier with my purchase up until she got her bum on it!
> I've read and youtubed ppl using their clothes steamers or irons over damp towels  on leather sneakers and other leather bags to get creases out, but can't find anything for lambskin chanels. Help!! It's too beautiful to be flawed in this way!


I'm so sorry to hear that [emoji53] . I actually read somewhere here on the forums that a tpfer used the iron/steam method on her lambskin flap. She used a towel over the bag and I believe she used the delicate setting on her iron and she managed to removed the crease. I'm going to search for that thread now and I'll link it to you . I remembered seeing it in the gst thread, someone asked if it were possible to use the method on lambskin and someone had tried it on her lambskin flap.


----------



## Missskelly

The pic isn't really showing it that well.. in person it's quite noticeable


----------



## Missskelly

Closer view.. creasing is straight across bottom of bag


----------



## Arlene619

Missskelly said:


> The pic isn't really showing it that well.. in person it's quite noticeable


Tbh it doesn't look bad, but I understand how you feel. I recently found scuff marks on my lambskin boy bag, I was heartbroken.. [emoji20] anyway,  I hope this helps.  I found the thread. [emoji4] Check post #89, she  tried the method out with her flap. Good luck hun.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/i-reversed-the-sagging-of-my-gst-916732.html


----------



## Missskelly

My husband told me I am being a drama queen about it lol i just dont want the bag to start sagging coz its now weakened with this crease.. plus it just doesn't look as nice  literally had it for only 3 days before my sister came along ... &#128545;&#128550;

Thanks @Arlene619 for the link!


----------



## ceedoan

Arlene619 said:


> Omg gorgeous! Congrats, what a beautiful shade of pink! I don't know anything about collonil spray, but my two sales associates (both from different Chanel boutiques) recommend using the Cadillac conditioner, all the sales associates were polishing the bags with it, my sa polished my lambskin mini and my caviar boy with it. So far so good.





Arlene619 said:


> This is the exact one they use, the boot and shoe care. I was scared but I saw associates at another Chanel location using the same stuff, so I'm comfortable using it now. Hth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324918




thank u!!! i had to be sure bc it says "boot and shoe care" - didn't want to get the wrong one and risk messing up delicate EXPENSIVE lambskin!!  my vintage bags need a good polish!


----------



## Arlene619

Missskelly said:


> My husband told me I am being a drama queen about it lol i just dont want the bag to start sagging coz its now weakened with this crease.. plus it just doesn't look as nice  literally had it for only 3 days before my sister came along ... &#128545;&#128550;
> 
> Thanks @Arlene619 for the link!


Omg, men don't understand ! My hubby's the same lol. I hope  you get your crease out [emoji120]


----------



## Arlene619

ceedoan said:


> thank u!!! i had to be sure bc it says "boot and shoe care" - didn't want to get the wrong one and risk messing up delicate EXPENSIVE lambskin!!  my vintage bags need a good polish!


No problem ! Ofcourse, I'm the same way, these bags are too expensive, you always want to be sure. [emoji4]


----------



## Missskelly

Hello hello! Can anyone recommend a good leather care specialist in Sydney? I'd like to have my bag cleaned and conditioned as the lambskin has become a little dull after getting a little wet in the rain the other day.
I went to Chanel in Westfield Sydney to ask only to have two of their SA's say to me that they "don't clean their bags and it would never need conditioning." She specifically said to me, "if want your chanel to stay in good condition than don't use it" ... my reaction was kinda WTF.. I've spent thousands on this bag and you're telling me not to use it? A litle absurd. Suffice to say, they were no help.


----------



## Yvela

Does anyone else here have any problems with scuffing at the back of their lambskin bags? I had originally thought the greyish marks at the back of my beige lambskin bag was colour transfer, even though I never wore it with dark coloured clothing. My boyfriend pointed out that it looked like the leather was scuffed, and after taking a closer look, I am 100% sure he is right. Even the texture is different; it feels just as scuffed as it looks. I keep hearing about the Cadillac conditioner here, do you guys think it will help?

PS, I tried to rub the marks softly with the soft cloth that came with the bag, and it seems to me that that helped the minor ones, but not the bigger scuffs. Maybe I should just keep rubbing, but right now I'm afraid I might damage it even more if I keep going.


----------



## Arlene619

Yvela said:


> Does anyone else here have any problems with scuffing at the back of their lambskin bags? I had originally thought the greyish marks at the back of my beige lambskin bag was colour transfer, even though I never wore it with dark coloured clothing. My boyfriend pointed out that it looked like the leather was scuffed, and after taking a closer look, I am 100% sure he is right. Even the texture is different; it feels just as scuffed as it looks. I keep hearing about the Cadillac conditioner here, do you guys think it will help?
> 
> PS, I tried to rub the marks softly with the soft cloth that came with the bag, and it seems to me that that helped the minor ones, but not the bigger scuffs. Maybe I should just keep rubbing, but right now I'm afraid I might damage it even more if I keep going.


I noticed scuff marks on two corners of my lambskin boy bag. Sorry, at least from what I know, you can't do anything about scuff marks.[emoji53]


----------



## coquettebags

Yvela said:


> Does anyone else here have any problems with scuffing at the back of their lambskin bags? I had originally thought the greyish marks at the back of my beige lambskin bag was colour transfer, even though I never wore it with dark coloured clothing. My boyfriend pointed out that it looked like the leather was scuffed, and after taking a closer look, I am 100% sure he is right. Even the texture is different; it feels just as scuffed as it looks. I keep hearing about the Cadillac conditioner here, do you guys think it will help?
> 
> PS, I tried to rub the marks softly with the soft cloth that came with the bag, and it seems to me that that helped the minor ones, but not the bigger scuffs. Maybe I should just keep rubbing, but right now I'm afraid I might damage it even more if I keep going.




Definitely get a bottle of Cadillac for the bag. My SA says when the leather seems really dry you can put a bit on directly on the bag and let it soak in a little and then rub with a soft cloth. I don't think the Cadillac can get rid of it all but maybe if your leather is dry, you are seeing more of the scuffing.


----------



## Arlene619

coquettebags said:


> Definitely get a bottle of Cadillac for the bag. My SA says when the leather seems really dry you can put a bit on directly on the bag and let it soak in a little and then rub with a soft cloth. I don't think the Cadillac can get rid of it all but maybe if your leather is dry, you are seeing more of the scuffing.


+1 Cadillac conditioner is also recommended by my sales associates at the three boutiques I go to.


----------



## Rssss

Jubes said:


> Guys I'm an idiot.  I have a dior sample lipstick (had to buy from ebay because dior stopped producing) that has a rigid cap.  Against my better judgement I put it in my mini flap yesterday and took it out for the night.  It indented the inside of my mini flap   I'm not exactly sure if the inside is lambskin as it's a caviar bag, but I thought chanel used the same material for the inside of all flap bags.
> 
> Probably nothing I can do to remedy this right?
> 
> I just got this mini a couple of months ago.  I've watched tons of reviews on this and always wondering how people don't scratch the inside of their bags with the contents.  Any advice?  I need to get a key holder and then probably just need to be careful about what I carry.


Sorry to hear that! The best remedy is trying to fix it with your handy, hands/fingers. The warmness of your fingers is supposed to somehow fix the leather. It won't get rid of the dent entirely, but it will minimize it. Maybe try getting Chanel to fix it (although they send it away usually) or a leather expert.

If you've ever purchased any Dior, YSL blushes they come with a little dust bag, I highly suggest putting your makeup/keys in that. Or even if you've ever purchased a Chanel (or other designer) SLG, they usually come with a dust bag as well, I've found those are useful as well!


----------



## Malle82

I have a mousegrey Chanel bag and it is a littel durty what Can i do to clean it &#128549;


----------



## Arlene619

Rssss said:


> Sorry to hear that! The best remedy is trying to fix it with your handy, hands/fingers. The warmness of your fingers is supposed to somehow fix the leather. It won't get rid of the dent entirely, but it will minimize it. Maybe try getting Chanel to fix it (although they send it away usually) or a leather expert.
> 
> If you've ever purchased any Dior, YSL blushes they come with a little dust bag, I highly suggest putting your makeup/keys in that. Or even if you've ever purchased a Chanel (or other designer) SLG, they usually come with a dust bag as well, I've found those are useful as well!


+1 I do the same thing!


----------



## San2222

Jubes said:


> Guys I'm an idiot.  I have a dior sample lipstick (had to buy from ebay because dior stopped producing) that has a rigid cap.  Against my better judgement I put it in my mini flap yesterday and took it out for the night.  It indented the inside of my mini flap   I'm not exactly sure if the inside is lambskin as it's a caviar bag, but I thought chanel used the same material for the inside of all flap bags.
> 
> Probably nothing I can do to remedy this right?
> 
> I just got this mini a couple of months ago.  I've watched tons of reviews on this and always wondering how people don't scratch the inside of their bags with the contents.  Any advice?  I need to get a key holder and then probably just need to be careful about what I carry.




If a steam iron can reach, def try. I get rid of all my dents that are on the outside of the bag that way!


----------



## candiholics

Regarding Cadillac boot & shoe care, is the green bottle and red/black bottle the same? I can only found red/black bottle that would ship to the UK.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

just got pen ink on my lambskin bag.
What is the best way to take it out??urgent !! sniff** waiting online before i do anything now . :cry:


----------



## Arlene619

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> just got pen ink on my lambskin bag.
> What is the best way to take it out??urgent !! sniff** waiting online before i do anything now . :cry:


I'm so sorry to hear that[emoji20] [emoji20]  I use the Cadillac condtioner/cleaner for my Chanel bags. I know it removes dirt off of my bag. Is your bag a light color?


----------



## Marlee

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> just got pen ink on my lambskin bag.
> What is the best way to take it out??urgent !! sniff** waiting online before i do anything now . :cry:



Try putting some milk on it. Might sound weird but it works! Good luck!
http://forum.purseblog.com//nl.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Tlhuynh

My SA says to massage gently on the mark in circular motions and it'll puff up


----------



## Tlhuynh

Tbh the SAs in Chanel Sydney stores are rude I don't go there anymore but Bondi's store is magnificent, I heard that the Reebonz store in Sydney does revamping of bags check them out


----------



## breathe.love

Tlhuynh said:


> My SA says to massage gently on the mark in circular motions and it'll puff up




Does this also help with flattened quilts?


----------



## SweetNavi

Is there a way to remove an ink stripe thats made with a pen in a lambskin flap?


----------



## Missskelly

Indeed, I have been to chanel stores all over the world and sydney  store SA's are by far the most unknowledgable, unhelpful, rude and stuck up people. 
It's shameful.


----------



## Dfccc@hotmail.c

how do you color, if you can, lambskin white flap bag?  Another question is how to care for Modern chain bag?  I called Chanel 800 number but got a very generic don't do much kind of response.


----------



## jackosabel

I just recently noticed that my chanel has some peeling in the edge, its vintage so it wont be a surprise..  but i really love this bag and im still reaching for it until now.. any advise ladies and what could be the possible cause?  Thank you!


----------



## jackosabel

is it safe to use apple guard leather moisturizer on my vintage chanel flap?  thank you!


----------



## vernislover87

Missskelly said:


> Hello hello! Can anyone recommend a good leather care specialist in Sydney? I'd like to have my bag cleaned and conditioned as the lambskin has become a little dull after getting a little wet in the rain the other day.
> I went to Chanel in Westfield Sydney to ask only to have two of their SA's say to me that they "don't clean their bags and it would never need conditioning." She specifically said to me, "if want your chanel to stay in good condition than don't use it" ... my reaction was kinda WTF.. I've spent thousands on this bag and you're telling me not to use it? A litle absurd. Suffice to say, they were no help.



Chanel service in Australia can be quite 'interesting' at the best of times - don't let it get to you! I use Collonil Nano Cream and it's restored my mini beautifully. A small amount went a long way - it's German made and the brand has been around forever. At $11 a tube, it really did the trick... black lambskin mini looks shiny and fresh again! You can buy it online - just visit their website. I did it myself because I feel confident to but completely understand if you prefer a leather specialist!


----------



## ubo22

jackosabel said:


> is it safe to use apple guard leather moisturizer on my vintage chanel flap?  thank you!


Apple Brand has really good leather cleaners, conditioners and protectors (rain/stain repellent).  I haven't used their leather conditioner on my vintage Chanel, but I wouldn't be afraid to test it on a small hidden portion of the lambskin leather.  If you like the result, then you could use it on the entire bag.  I decided to use Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care instead to clean and moisturize the lambskin on my vintage Chanel, as it was recommended by numerous Purse Forum members and also the Chanel boutique.  It's really good because in one step I was able to clean and condition my bag to a soft, supple feel.


----------



## Arlene619

ubo22 said:


> Apple Brand has really good leather cleaners, conditioners and protectors (rain/stain repellent).  I haven't used their leather conditioner on my vintage Chanel, but I wouldn't be afraid to test it on a small hidden portion of the lambskin leather.  If you like the result, then you could use it on the entire bag.  I decided to use Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care instead to clean and moisturize the lambskin on my vintage Chanel, as it was recommended by numerous Purse Forum members and also the Chanel boutique.  It's really good because in one step I was able to clean and condition my bag to a soft, supple feel.


+1 I was recommended to use Cadillac from my two SA at Chanel . So far so good.


----------



## maminko

Hi, hope everyone is doing well. This is my first post, but I'm certainly not new to tpf. Have been quietly reading tpf for 1year. I have a problem n hope someone could help me.
Just today i took out my vintage lambskin diana flap (serial number start with 3) n found that 2 of the quilts have some "rough" texture.. I dont remb ever mishandling my bag.. N hav been storing it carefully.
Anyway, what culd have been the cause of this n is there any remedy to this?


----------



## orid

maminko said:


> Hi, hope everyone is doing well. This is my first post, but I'm certainly not new to tpf. Have been quietly reading tpf for 1year. I have a problem n hope someone could help me.
> Just today i took out my vintage lambskin diana flap (serial number start with 3) n found that 2 of the quilts have some "rough" texture.. I dont remb ever mishandling my bag.. N hav been storing it carefully.
> Anyway, what culd have been the cause of this n is there any remedy to this?


Do you have any pictures or can you expand on your meaning of "rough" texture?


----------



## maminko

orid said:


> Do you have any pictures or can you expand on your meaning of "rough" texture?


Im sorry, i forgot to upload pics.


----------



## ubo22

maminko said:


> Im sorry, i forgot to upload pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425522
> View attachment 3425523
> View attachment 3425522
> View attachment 3425523


Which quilts have the "rough" texture?


----------



## maminko

ubo22 said:


> Which quilts have the "rough" texture?


Hello, its in red.


----------



## ubo22

maminko said:


> Hello, its in red.
> View attachment 3425558


I can't see the roughness in your photo.  Have you tried conditioning the leather?  Maybe it's just dry.


----------



## Beruda

Hello All, I know that many ppl recommend Leather Surgeons, has anyone used Artbag in NYC.? I've read very good things about them.  I'd liked to go somewhere in person rather than mailing my bag.
Thanks


----------



## Acctt

Hi lambskin experts! I am torn between buying a lambskin mini in black (safe color) or un a fun color (red, pink, beige) but I have heard that taking care of non-black lambskin bags can be tiring because you can't wear them wihh black clothes or jeans

Anyone can share their experiences taking care of a light-colored lambskin bag?

Thanks in advance [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## juicygirl82

So I tried to condition my new to me classic medium flap today with the Cadillac conditioner that has been recommended so much in this thread. I immediately stopped but this occurred just from gently rubbing for like five seconds if even that? I don't think this is normal but thoughts?


----------



## ironic568

juicygirl82 said:


> So I tried to condition my new to me classic medium flap today with the Cadillac conditioner that has been recommended so much in this thread. I immediately stopped but this occurred just from gently rubbing for like five seconds if even that? I don't think this is normal but thoughts?



Is that the one you just bought from Boutique Patina? I'd stop with the conditioner. It seems to me like it has been previously treated with those black liquid shoe polish, or something. Or could it have been dyed? I don't know, maybe someone else can chime in? I've never had black color coming off my black lambskin if I condition it.


----------



## juicygirl82

ironic568 said:


> Is that the one you just bought from Boutique Patina? I'd stop with the conditioner. It seems to me like it has been previously treated with those black liquid shoe polish, or something. Or could it have been dyed? I don't know, maybe someone else can chime in? I've never had black color coming off my black lambskin if I condition it.


Yes, it's the one I just got from patina


----------



## ironic568

juicygirl82 said:


> Yes, it's the one I just got from patina


 If the color comes off the bag like that, I'd worry that it would also rub off on clothing. Not sure what's happened to your flap (dye rub-off?), can you contact Patina first and see what they have to say? If that much (if any!) black comes off the leather like that after only a few seconds of gentle rubbing, that's no good.


----------



## juicygirl82

ironic568 said:


> If the color comes off the bag like that, I'd worry that it would also rub off on clothing. Not sure what's happened to your flap (dye rub-off?), can you contact Patina first and see what they have to say? If that much (if any!) black comes off the leather like that after only a few seconds of gentle rubbing, that's no good.


Ok I will contact them! Thanks for the suggestion, I didn't know if it was normal or not :/


----------



## juicygirl82

@ironic568 this is the response I just got from patina: "It's pretty normal for color to come off when you condition it with something, from my experience, but once it dries it shouldn't happen any longer. We checked with the original owner who said the bag was never refurbished. It's also obvious from feeling the leather - bags that are reconditioned do not have that original softness to it that your bag has.

Please do not hesitate to contact us with further questions."


----------



## Arlene619

juicygirl82 said:


> So I tried to condition my new to me classic medium flap today with the Cadillac conditioner that has been recommended so much in this thread. I immediately stopped but this occurred just from gently rubbing for like five seconds if even that? I don't think this is normal but thoughts?


I use the Cadillac conditioner on my black lambskin and caviar bags as recommended by my Chanel sa. I've never seen black transfer on the cloth I used.


----------



## Arlene619

ironic568 said:


> Is that the one you just bought from Boutique Patina? I'd stop with the conditioner. It seems to me like it has been previously treated with those black liquid shoe polish, or something. Or could it have been dyed? I don't know, maybe someone else can chime in? I've never had black color coming off my black lambskin if I condition it.


+1 My thoughts exactly! The previous owner probably treated/colored the bag.


----------



## ironic568

juicygirl82 said:


> @ironic568 this is the response I just got from patina: "It's pretty normal for color to come off when you condition it with something, from my experience, but once it dries it shouldn't happen any longer. We checked with the original owner who said the bag was never refurbished. It's also obvious from feeling the leather - bags that are reconditioned do not have that original softness to it that your bag has.
> 
> Please do not hesitate to contact us with further questions."



Well, if they say that it has never been refurbished (not that the previous owner would admit it if she did).
I don't think it's normal, but maybe someone who's experienced the same can comment? I just know that when I condition my black lambskin bags, there's no color bleed at all.


----------



## juicygirl82

Arlene619 said:


> +1 My thoughts exactly! The previous owner probably treated/colored the bag.





ironic568 said:


> Well, if they say that it has never been refurbished (not that the previous owner would admit it if she did).
> I don't think it's normal, but maybe someone who's experienced the same can comment? I just know that when I condition my black lambskin bags, there's no color bleed at all.



Is it a bad thing if the previous owner treated/colored the bag? Do you think it would affect the longevity of the lambskin? Also, I agree with you @ironic568. I have conditioned other leather goods and never does the color come off.


----------



## ironic568

juicygirl82 said:


> Is it a bad thing if the previous owner treated/colored the bag? Do you think it would affect the longevity of the lambskin? Also, I agree with you @ironic568. I have conditioned other leather goods and never does the color come off.



It depends on how much you bought the bag for, but seeing that you bought it from Boutique Patina and not a private seller, I don't think it was "cheap". At least, not cheap enough to justify the refurbishment.
I definitely rather not have my bags being treated at all, 'cause a bag that has been refurbished must have looked somewhat "well loved" for the owner to go the refurbishing route, ykwim?
_IF_ the bag has been refurbished/dyed, you do at some point run the risk of the dye cracking. I've seen it in bags and it doesn't look pleasant.
If you don't feel comfortable not knowing what has been done to the bag, is there still a way of returning the bag? What's their return policy?


----------



## Arlene619

juicygirl82 said:


> Is it a bad thing if the previous owner treated/colored the bag? Do you think it would affect the longevity of the lambskin? Also, I agree with you @ironic568. I have conditioned other leather goods and never does the color come off.



I wouldn't consider it a bad thing, but just like @ironic568 mentioned, the owner must have had a reason to dye it, either to cover something up or she wanted the color more saturated I'm guessing? I wouldn't have the guts to do that, but maybe the original owner wanted it to be pristine for the potential buyer. Sorry just throwing some thoughts out here.


----------



## Roku

juicygirl82 said:


> @ironic568 this is the response I just got from patina: "It's pretty normal for color to come off when you condition it with something, from my experience, but once it dries it shouldn't happen any longer. We checked with the original owner who said the bag was never refurbished. It's also obvious from feeling the leather - bags that are reconditioned do not have that original softness to it that your bag has.
> 
> Please do not hesitate to contact us with further questions."


I'd be really shocked if a bag was sold by Patina and they said it wasn't re-dyed but it was re-dyed.
They have a hawk eye for this kind of stuff, which is why I appreciate them, because anything re-dyed is obvious from feel, and any good seller would disclose it.
Personally, I can easily tell from photos sometimes too if a bag has been redyed or not, even if it's the same color as the original color. But you should be able to tell more readily in person - if a lambskin bag is re-dyed, it just doesn't feel the same, it ranges from stiffer to plastick-y, or just like calf instead of lamb.  That's how good sellers should be able to easily tell, and, therefore disclose (I've seen them disclose when it has been). Ask them! I agree with @ironic568  that if a bag is redyed, it could start cracking or creating wedge-like lines over time, but it is because of the hardening of the leather. Does the leather feel hard? 
re-conditioning is a different story... that does not affect the leather as it's not dye or coloring, but just polish... I would ask


----------



## juicygirl82

Roku said:


> I'd be really shocked if a bag was sold by Patina and they said it wasn't re-dyed but it was re-dyed.
> They have a hawk eye for this kind of stuff, which is why I appreciate them, because anything re-dyed is obvious from feel, and any good seller would disclose it.
> Personally, I can easily tell from photos sometimes too if a bag has been redyed or not, even if it's the same color as the original color. But you should be able to tell more readily in person - if a lambskin bag is re-dyed, it just doesn't feel the same, it ranges from stiffer to plastick-y, or just like calf instead of lamb.  That's how good sellers should be able to easily tell, and, therefore disclose (I've seen them disclose when it has been). Ask them! I agree with @ironic568  that if a bag is redyed, it could start cracking or creating wedge-like lines over time, but it is because of the hardening of the leather. Does the leather feel hard?
> re-conditioning is a different story... that does not affect the leather as it's not dye or coloring, but just polish... I would ask


No the leather doesn't really feel hard. I love the bag, it's super gorgeous. I just wasn't sure why there was black color on my cloth :/ I agree with you, I have seen listings of theirs where they have disclosed that the bag has been reconditioned, etc. They have been answering my emails super fast and the lady said that they want me to be happy and will exchange if that's what I want. I really don't want to return as I have already been using it and am in love with the bag. If it's just polish, what does that do to the bag, if anything??


----------



## Roku

juicygirl82 said:


> No the leather doesn't really feel hard. I love the bag, it's super gorgeous. I just wasn't sure why there was black color on my cloth :/ I agree with you, I have seen listings of theirs where they have disclosed that the bag has been reconditioned, etc. They have been answering my emails super fast and the lady said that they want me to be happy and will exchange if that's what I want. I really don't want to return as I have already been using it and am in love with the bag. If it's just polish, what does that do to the bag, if anything??


Polish would be like conditioner with tint. I use Meltonian black polish for certain items like my belt and shoes. 
It would be an oil-based tint, vs. a dye rubbing off. And if that's the case (just black polish vs. redye), the effect would be the same as what you just did with your conditioner. Redye is entirely different; that is re-coloring, which causes hardening and breakage.
Tell me, when you say it's not hard, is it soft like lambskin, or does it feel kind of hard like calfskin? Do you have any other lambskin Chanel bags you can compare it to? Again, I'd be shocked if they sold something as "not redyed" but it was - even if the original owner lied and said it wasn't, they have the eye to be able to tell if it is or not.


----------



## Roku

Btw, I am in love with Blackrock Leather N'Rich, it is the best conditioner I use for my lambskin. You can get it on Amazon


----------



## juicygirl82

Roku said:


> Polish would be like conditioner with tint. I use Meltonian black polish for certain items like my belt and shoes.
> It would be an oil-based tint, vs. a dye rubbing off. And if that's the case (just black polish vs. redye), the effect would be the same as what you just did with your conditioner. Redye is entirely different; that is re-coloring, which causes hardening and breakage.
> Tell me, when you say it's not hard, is it soft like lambskin, or does it feel kind of hard like calfskin? Do you have any other lambskin Chanel bags you can compare it to? Again, I'd be shocked if they sold something as "not redyed" but it was - even if the original owner lied and said it wasn't, they have the eye to be able to tell if it is or not.


I do have a Chanel lambskin o case but it is from the 2015 collection that I got straight from the boutique. This bag is a 6 series. The o case I have does feel more stiff than this bag, a little plasticky or coated if that makes sense.


----------



## Roku

juicygirl82 said:


> I do have a Chanel lambskin o case but it is from the 2015 collection that I got straight from the boutique. This bag is a 6 series. The o case I have does feel more stiff than this bag, a little plasticky or coated if that makes sense.


Ah, if your recently purchased bag is a 6 series, it will feel softer than present day lamb because they don't put the wax on top of it, and the quality is probably better too, as long as it's the original lamb and not redyed. If it's redyed, it will feel like calf / harder than present day lamb. This is why older lambskins like the true vintage ones have a "petal-like" feel while the newer ones don't. To find an older lamb that is pristine is very difficult; it is one of my collecting vices. Haha. Pros and cons, I guess. Good that you are conditioning in advance - it's the best way to prevent wear before it starts, especially the corners...


----------



## juicygirl82

Roku said:


> Ah, if your recently purchased bag is a 6 series, it will feel softer than present day lamb because they don't put the wax on top of it, and the quality is probably better too, as long as it's the original lamb and not redyed. If it's redyed, it will feel like calf / harder than present day lamb. This is why older lambskins like the true vintage ones have a "petal-like" feel while the newer ones don't. To find an older lamb that is pristine is very difficult; it is one of my collecting vices. Haha. Pros and cons, I guess. Good that you are conditioning in advance - it's the best way to prevent wear before it starts, especially the corners...


I never thought I would want a vintage bag but now I love it, especially the plated hardware!! Do you have any advice for me on what I should do about the polish or whatever it may be that's on the bag??


----------



## ironic568

In the spot where you rubbed of some of the black, does it now look duller than the rest of the bag? I find that black liquid polish is used to give the leather more shine and luster, but after it rubs off, the leather goes back to its original state.
Black polish on shoes and stuff is fine, but I wouldn't recommend it for bags.

I would clean the bag and get all the polish off and then condition it with a clear leather conditioner, such as the ones recommended in this thread.
I use Meltonian leather lotion and Leather Honey leather conditioner. The latter one does miracles for dry and cracked leather. It brought a dry and worn out LV damier ebene strap of mine back to a beautiful condition.


----------



## juicygirl82

ironic568 said:


> In the spot where you rubbed of some of the black, does it now look duller than the rest of the bag? I find that black liquid polish is used to give the leather more shine and luster, but after it rubs off, the leather goes back to its original state.
> Black polish on shoes and stuff is fine, but I wouldn't recommend it for bags.
> 
> I would clean the bag and get all the polish off and then condition it with a clear leather conditioner, such as the ones recommended in this thread.
> I use Meltonian leather lotion and Leather Honey leather conditioner. The latter one does miracles for dry and cracked leather. It brought a dry and worn out LV damier ebene strap of mine back to a beautiful condition.


Sorry for all the questions but I just don't want to ruin my bag! How would I go about getting all the polish off safely?  The bag does still seem to be uniformly shiny.


----------



## ubo22

juicygirl82 said:


> Sorry for all the questions but I just don't want to ruin my bag! How would I go about getting all the polish off safely?  The bag does still seem to be uniformly shiny.


This has never happened to my vintage Chanel lambskin bag with Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care.  So I agree that there must be some left over black polish on your bag.  If you use the Cadillac to gently condition the bag with a lint free cloth, you should be able to wipe off all the excess black polish with it.


----------



## ubo22

Beruda said:


> Hello All, I know that many ppl recommend Leather Surgeons, has anyone used Artbag in NYC.? I've read very good things about them.  I'd liked to go somewhere in person rather than mailing my bag.
> Thanks


I've also heard that Artbag in NYC is good, but have never used them.  Hopefully, someone else can provide you with a testimonial.


----------



## juicygirl82

ubo22 said:


> This has never happened to my vintage Chanel lambskin bag with Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care.  So I agree that there must be some left over black polish on your bag.  If you use the Cadillac to gently condition the bag with a lint free cloth, you should be able to wipe off all the excess black polish with it.


Thanks doll!


----------



## Roku

juicygirl82 said:


> Sorry for all the questions but I just don't want to ruin my bag! How would I go about getting all the polish off safely?  The bag does still seem to be uniformly shiny.


Wow, she is stunning, the quilting and the hardware both


----------



## Arlene619

juicygirl82 said:


> Sorry for all the questions but I just don't want to ruin my bag! How would I go about getting all the polish off safely?  The bag does still seem to be uniformly shiny.


Your bag is gorgeous hun! I'm sure it will be fine! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## goldenfountain

Sorry to pump this thread but can anyone give advice on how to care for or clean lambskin slg in light colours? I just got this one but so scared the colour wont stay pristine for long  it's a spring act 2017 card holder, and love at first sign for me.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## eltamd

kittymoomoo said:


> When I purchased my caviar jumbo just a few months ago the SA told me I could use Cadillac boot and shoe conditioner to clean and and protect it.   I just bought a 1996 lambskin flap and it worked great on both of my bags.  I'm really happy with it. I bought it from Amazon.com  it was around $10.00


Hi i just purchased vintage lambskin flap and over all its really good condition and butter soft  but i still want to clean and protect it.  But im so afraid to use anything on flap. Will be still butter soft after use the Cadillac conditional?


----------



## goldenfountain

eltamd said:


> Hi i just purchased vintage lambskin flap and over all its really good condition and butter soft  but i still want to clean and protect it.  But im so afraid to use anything on flap. Will be still butter soft after use the Cadillac conditional?


I've the same question! I've purchased a preloved medium flap in lambskin too and it's petal-soft! The gold chain also feels a bit less smooth to roll in and out of the grommets, so I don't know what I can apply to make it smoother without ruining the beautiful 24k gold!


----------



## Arlene619

eltamd said:


> Hi i just purchased vintage lambskin flap and over all its really good condition and butter soft  but i still want to clean and protect it.  But im so afraid to use anything on flap. Will be still butter soft after use the Cadillac conditional?


The two boutiques I go to use that conditioner on the caviar and lambskin bags, when I walked in I saw sales associates were using it on a few bags and I asked what it was. I've been using it for over a year now on my caviar and lambskin bags, so far so good. [emoji4]


----------



## ubo22

eltamd said:


> Hi i just purchased vintage lambskin flap and over all its really good condition and butter soft  but i still want to clean and protect it.  But im so afraid to use anything on flap. Will be still butter soft after use the Cadillac conditional?





goldenfountain said:


> I've the same question! I've purchased a preloved medium flap in lambskin too and it's petal-soft! The gold chain also feels a bit less smooth to roll in and out of the grommets, so I don't know what I can apply to make it smoother without ruining the beautiful 24k gold!


Cadillac conditioner is one of the best for Chanel bags.  The boutiques use it, and it cleans and conditions lambskin in one step.  I've been using it on my vintage classic flap and it keeps it soft and supple.


----------



## privatejoy

Melatonin Boot and Shoe Cream Polish 170 delicate cream is what my Chanel boutique uses on the bags in the store.


----------



## eltamd

ubo22 said:


> Cadillac conditioner is one of the best for Chanel bags.  The boutiques use it, and it cleans and conditions lambskin in one step.  I've been using it on my vintage classic flap and it keeps it soft and supple.


Thank you. Im gonna go to local Nordstrom tm


----------



## eltamd

May i ask another questions? 
Can i use Cadillac care for inside the flap as well? Or just baby wipe? And how often do i condition the bag?


----------



## ubo22

eltamd said:


> May i ask another questions?
> Can i use Cadillac care for inside the flap as well? Or just baby wipe? And how often do i condition the bag?


Cadillac conditioner can be used inside your flap, as well, on all the leather surfaces.  Just use as needed.  I try to stay away from baby wipes because they sometimes contain chemicals that can adversely affect leather goods.


----------



## ubo22

privatejoy said:


> Melatonin Boot and Shoe Cream Polish 170 delicate cream is what my Chanel boutique uses on the bags in the store.


This is good, too.


----------



## Le Roy

may3545 said:


> I have this lambskin Chanel wallet that I am afraid to use, despite it being a classic black color. I'm just so afraid of scratching it with keys, pens, and all the stuff I have in my purse.
> 
> How do you maintain your delicate leather wallets? Or does it maintain well on its own?



I use the Coach leather moisturizer on my black lambskin Chanel bag, my wallets, my Burberry lambskin jacket, my Gucci soft leather carryall. I use the white cloth they give you. I ask for an extra cloth. (I use that one for the lighter/cream colored bags) I do it in small circular motions. I take my time with it. When I'm done I swipe my Caviars with the left over residual. (Stay with the same color bag with the same colored cloths) I don't do it because they are dirty. And I don't do it often at all, about every two years. Only when I notice they are dry. 
I hope this doesn't make me sound crazy, but I never put my keys or pens in my Chanel's.


----------



## shellybythesea

How do I smooth out the lambskin so it's smoother and less lumpy? I feel like the issue is the foam underneath though..


----------



## ibeblessed

shellybythesea said:


> How do I smooth out the lambskin so it's smoother and less lumpy? I feel like the issue is the foam underneath though..
> 
> View attachment 3594602



I had the same issue with a boy bag I use to store in the box. It started to look flat on the back. I would suggest to store the bag standing and it kinda will fix itself. Hope this helps good luck.


----------



## shellybythesea

Ah really? Mine is brand new. Maybe it was their storage that caused it. You'd think it would be better. Thanks!!


----------



## littlemelody

I need help  I recently got this large (to me) scuff on my Urban Spirit backpack and I'm absolutely devastated! This is how it looks like after I tried to massage it with some leather honey. The leather around the scuff got a bit darker but from previous experience this usually fades after a while (hopefully)...What should I do? I went to a Chanel boutique about it and the lady said there's nothing I can really do now...


----------



## Arlene619

littlemelody said:


> I need help  I recently got this large (to me) scuff on my Urban Spirit backpack and I'm absolutely devastated! This is how it looks like after I tried to massage it with some leather honey. The leather around the scuff got a bit darker but from previous experience this usually fades after a while (hopefully)...What should I do? I went to a Chanel boutique about it and the lady said there's nothing I can really do now...


Hi, I'm so sorry to hear that.[emoji53] Sorry I have no idea what you should do, but I know of a reputable company that restores Chanel and Hermes bags, I would send them pics of your bag and ask them if they can do anything for you. Goodluck hun <hugs>

http://www.leathersurgeons.com/


----------



## jessl

Hi all, I just bought a preloved Boy in lambskin and I want to spruce it up a bit. It's in really good condition overall, there are just a few scuffs on the inside and it also has a slight smell from storage. I want to get the Cadillac cleaner but I see there are two on Amazon... the boot & shoe cleaner that everyone talks about and also a "cadillac select leather lotion" which is slightly more expensive and I guess is supposed to be more premium. Does anyone know which is better or if there is a difference?

Also any tips on how to get rid of the odor?

TIA!


----------



## UCDChick08

jessl said:


> Hi all, I just bought a preloved Boy in lambskin and I want to spruce it up a bit. It's in really good condition overall, there are just a few scuffs on the inside and it also has a slight smell from storage. I want to get the Cadillac cleaner but I see there are two on Amazon... the boot & shoe cleaner that everyone talks about and also a "cadillac select leather lotion" which is slightly more expensive and I guess is supposed to be more premium. Does anyone know which is better or if there is a difference?
> 
> Also any tips on how to get rid of the odor?
> 
> TIA!



Hi! I actually use the Meltonian Delicate Cream for my lambskin pieces and the Cadillac Boot & Shoe Cleaner for my caviar/calfskin pieces. Not sure if it makes any diff, but that's what my SA recommended. HTH. [emoji4]


----------



## jessl

UCDChick08 said:


> Hi! I actually use the Meltonian Delicate Cream for my lambskin pieces and the Cadillac Boot & Shoe Cleaner for my caviar/calfskin pieces. Not sure if it makes any diff, but that's what my SA recommended. HTH. [emoji4]


Very helpful thanks! Do you just apply with a soft cloth?


----------



## UCDChick08

jessl said:


> Very helpful thanks! Do you just apply with a soft cloth?



You're welcome and yes!


----------



## Ibabyxhoney

I posted a thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/damaged-lambskin.966735/
Can someone please help? I was buffing my bag with my finger and chanel white cloth and noticed the 3 black dots. Anything I could do? Is the leather damaged?


----------



## whiteswan1010

I was told by several SA's not to put any products on the caviar bags at all.  As far as lambskin, just rub the scuff with the natural oil of your finger.  The ones I spoke to say "No" to any of these products mentioned.


----------



## Ibabyxhoney

whiteswan1010 said:


> I was told by several SA's not to put any products on the caviar bags at all.  As far as lambskin, just rub the scuff with the natural oil of your finger.  The ones I spoke to say "No" to any of these products mentioned.


It's still there. Did I damaged the leather?


----------



## Alliiccee

whiteswan1010 said:


> I was told by several SA's not to put any products on the caviar bags at all.  As far as lambskin, just rub the scuff with the natural oil of your finger.  The ones I spoke to say "No" to any of these products mentioned.



I actually have never heard that, I have many SAs from LV and Chanel that told me to use a leather conditioner with a soft cloth in a gentle circular motion with lambskin and caviar. I have also heard that you can use the oil of your finger to try to get it out as well though. The Chanel store in SF uses the Cadillac leather conditioner and showed me how to clean and care for it. But of course, you don't want to scrub it so hard that it ends up damaging the bag.


----------



## musk_plus

tutushopper said:


> You must have missed the earlier photo from when I had to re-buy my products as they are in a box somewhere that I can't find, and I needed them for my new sale shoes and bag (and non-sale bags).


Oh my god, I Love leather care products also. Do you know which cleaning product for lambskin? I think its porous material so my collonil foam cleaner do not work.


----------



## Keylocket

Hi all, I just got a lambskin mini in fuchsia! Is there any leather products I should use to protect it? Or any tips to care for it? TIA!


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello all, I have a red lambskin Flap that seems to have some darkening on the back pocket. Anything I can use to bring it back to its original color? It's not bad but just want to fix it if possible...thank you!!


----------



## silliex

Hi all, wondering if there is any way to get rid of the indentation on the left? Or is this a permanent thing? Thanks!


----------



## r0s3sss

I just bought this backpack yesterday and when I got home, that's when I noticed this scratch. I din't thinknit's a dealbreaker for me to return it.

I tried rubbing witt my finger and the cloth but it's still there. Any suggestions?

Thank u


----------



## sweetpea33

Hi all,
Just wanted to share some before and after pictures of my 14C seasonal lambskin flap. I used meltonian delicate cream170 with a white soft cloth. The bag is my workhorse bag, overall condition for the leather is slightly dry with some scuffs at the corners and edges. Some scuffs were removed, but not all. I think if I have been more diligent in my conditioning and removed scuffs as and when I noticed them, I would have been more successful. So lesson learnt!


----------



## Le Lion

Ladies,

I am really worried about my red lamb Boy.
This morning it was a little crowded in the subway and some sauce from my tuna-avocado sandwich dripped throug the bag it came in on my Boy!

I have two big stains, I think probably fat (because of avocado and tuna) on my bag and I'm in tears. Do you have any ideas what I could do now?


----------



## BlueCherry

Le Lion said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I am really worried about my red lamb Boy.
> This morning it was a little crowded in the subway and some sauce from my tuna-avocado sandwich dripped throug the bag it came in on my Boy!
> 
> I have two big stains, I think probably fat (because of avocado and tuna) on my bag and I'm in tears. Do you have any ideas what I could do now?



If you’re quick you might be able to get most of it out with talcum powder as it’s very absorbent. Apply it liberally to the stain and leave overnight, then gently brush off with a soft brush. Do not scrub the leather.


----------



## Le Lion

Thank you so much bigcherry! I tried it and now I wait till tomorrow morning. I will tell you about the result!


----------



## BlueCherry

Le Lion said:


> Thank you so much bigcherry! I tried it and now I wait till tomorrow morning. I will tell you about the result!



Best of luck [emoji4]


----------



## yinnie

Le Lion said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I am really worried about my red lamb Boy.
> This morning it was a little crowded in the subway and some sauce from my tuna-avocado sandwich dripped throug the bag it came in on my Boy!
> 
> I have two big stains, I think probably fat (because of avocado and tuna) on my bag and I'm in tears. Do you have any ideas what I could do now?





BigCherry said:


> If you’re quick you might be able to get most of it out with talcum powder as it’s very absorbent. Apply it liberally to the stain and leave overnight, then gently brush off with a soft brush. Do not scrub the leather.





Le Lion said:


> Thank you so much bigcherry! I tried it and now I wait till tomorrow morning. I will tell you about the result!



A couple of years ago my red caviar boy bag leaned against a Mac Donald's hash brown and it got a big fat oil stain on it. I also nearly cried... 

Anyways I put talcum powder on the stain, and left it on for a few days, wiped it off with cotton bud then reapplied talcum powder again. I did this repeatedly for about two weeks and the stain eventually disappeared. 

Just know that it won't disappear over night and keep persevering with the talcum powder until the stain is gone. 

Here's a pic of my red boy now, you wouldn't even know where the stain was! 

View attachment 3809415


----------



## ditzydi

It's funny that all the SAs say different things.  When I bought my boy wallet on chain the SA told me just a damp cloth.  But I've had it two years and it looks like crap because makeup got all over it from my fingers.  Went back to the store in Neiman's and another one showed me the Meltonian leather conditioner.  I've watched Youtube videos of it on Lambskin and I think I may try it.  I'll probably have my husband do it because he's uber anal about things and would probably get better results.  Ha.


----------



## Le Lion

Yinnie and bigcherry, thank you so much for your help. I did the same thing Yinnie did and the stain is gone! I am so happy. Every day I removed the powder and the stain got lighter and lighter. Now it is gone and I am a happy girl again


----------



## BlueCherry

Le Lion said:


> Yinnie and bigcherry, thank you so much for your help. I did the same thing Yinnie did and the stain is gone! I am so happy. Every day I removed the powder and the stain got lighter and lighter. Now it is gone and I am a happy girl again



 Very happy to hear that your bag is ok [emoji4]


----------



## Steph5487

Hi all! 

I recently purchased a card holder in lambskin. I had it in one of my bags that I did not realize had lipstick on the inside of the bag. So now my beautiful lambskin case has small pink dots on it (if you looked at from afar you would never be able to tell they are there). Does anyone have a suggestion how I can clean my lambskin (get the pink off of it!) without changing the color or ruining the look of the card case?


----------



## coxswain1

I got lipstick on the lining of my bag. I hate to say it, but I never got it out. There was too much oil in it because of the glossy nature of lipstick these days. I had to learn to live with it. Although I never used that brand of makeup again I was so mad. I guess I hold grudges. Sorry about your card case!


----------



## *ccloves

Hi i'm just new here. How to clean these? Thanks!


----------



## Dextersmom

*ccloves said:


> View attachment 3889007
> View attachment 3889006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i'm just new here. How to clean these? Thanks!


I would use a small amount of Cadillac leather lotion (some boutiques sell it but you can buy it on Amazon easily) and put a small dab on a soft cloth and gently buff in a circular motion.  This is what the SA's in my boutique use and I have a bottle I use at home, as needed.  Good luck!


----------



## Gblb

Steph5487 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I recently purchased a card holder in lambskin. I had it in one of my bags that I did not realize had lipstick on the inside of the bag. So now my beautiful lambskin case has small pink dots on it (if you looked at from afar you would never be able to tell they are there). Does anyone have a suggestion how I can clean my lambskin (get the pink off of it!) without changing the color or ruining the look of the card case?



You could contact Leather Surgeons and see how much they’d charge to clean your card holder. I had this happen with either lipstick or nail polish on a bag I bought. The seller suggested using makeup remover or acetone to remove the spots. I called LS and Gerry said never to use either on lambskin. They were able to spa the bag and get the spots out without dyeing the bag. Hope that helps!


----------



## Steph5487

Gblb said:


> You could contact Leather Surgeons and see how much they’d charge to clean your card holder. I had this happen with either lipstick or nail polish on a bag I bought. The seller suggested using makeup remover or acetone to remove the spots. I called LS and Gerry said never to use either on lambskin. They were able to spa the bag and get the spots out without dyeing the bag. Hope that helps!




Thank you so much! That does help!


----------



## Nancy Wong

I've seen a video on YouTube that the lady used Kiwi express shine on her vintage Chanel lambskin jumbo, after Cadillac and Melatonin. Many people use Cadillac and Melatonin but is there anyone tried Kiwi express shine? I am not very convinced in this part. But I would like to know how to restore the shine of Chanel lambskin. Do you have any suggestion? Thank you in advance!


----------



## pfsheen

sweetpea33 said:


> Hi all,
> Just wanted to share some before and after pictures of my 14C seasonal lambskin flap. I used meltonian delicate cream170 with a white soft cloth. The bag is my workhorse bag, overall condition for the leather is slightly dry with some scuffs at the corners and edges. Some scuffs were removed, but not all. I think if I have been more diligent in my conditioning and removed scuffs as and when I noticed them, I would have been more successful. So lesson learnt!
> 
> View attachment 3783184
> View attachment 3783186


Good to know that the cream actually helped. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## acey77

I'm sorry if someone's already posted an answer to this question but I have a beige and black classic Chanel flats. The beige is getting dirty, how do I clean the black off? I know people have mentioned Meltonian or similar for bags. But also for shoes? Thanks.


----------



## buttonmushroom

acey77 said:


> I'm sorry if someone's already posted an answer to this question but I have a beige and black classic Chanel flats. The beige is getting dirty, how do I clean the black off? I know people have mentioned Meltonian or similar for bags. But also for shoes? Thanks.



I use my leather care products for both shoes and bags, but according to the type of leather e.g. lamb / calf / exotics. Most products are meant for shoes anyway


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Nancy Wong said:


> I've seen a video on YouTube that the lady used Kiwi express shine on her vintage Chanel lambskin jumbo, after Cadillac and Melatonin. Many people use Cadillac and Melatonin but is there anyone tried Kiwi express shine? I am not very convinced in this part. But I would like to know how to restore the shine of Chanel lambskin. Do you have any suggestion? Thank you in advance!


i think i saw the same video. I dont think i would do this as Kiwi express has wax in them. Wax on lamb is a big no no


----------



## Nancy Wong

shoesshoeshoes said:


> i think i saw the same video. I dont think i would do this as Kiwi express has wax in them. Wax on lamb is a big no no


Thanks a lot! I'd like to know if there's any products could resore the shine of the lamb leather. Please let me know if anyone knows.


----------



## flamesniper95051

I would also be interested to know since I saw the same video as well! I used the leather conditioner for my Dior lambskin, and then shined it up with the Kiwi. Looks pretty snazzy. Read mixed reviews about Meltonian making the lambskin matte? I used the Kiwi for my black bag, but am a little weary to try on the beige lambskin. Advice?


----------



## lisabmiller

I use baby wipes unscented


----------



## lisabmiller

Also Cadillac will restore it


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Here’s what the Chanel store recommends


----------



## katlina

ever since I was a child, later a teenager, and started buying my own leather items (lambskin leather jackets,..) I was told by EVERY single SA: Bodylotion. Simple, unscentend, straight NIVEA Bodylotion - and I have done that to aaall of my black leather jackets. I wonder if it would work on a black lambskin chanel bag?

has anyone ever conditioned it with bodylotion? THeres no wax in it and I mean if its subtle enough for my own skin, it cannot hurt lambskin.... any opinions?


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Hello,
I have a beautiful Chanel bag that my husband bought me in Paris when we first started dating.
She is 11 years old now and is showing a little wear (some general discoloration, faint scratches and wear at the corners). What products (if anything) are advisable to get her looking her best?
I have never used her as an everyday bag.
She is kept in her bag, in her original box in my closet and I use her only for special occasions (unfortunately the special occasions she has been with me on normally involve lots of drinks, dancing and debauchery!!).
I have not treated the bag with anything or done anything other than put her back in her box after use.
Thanks.


----------



## stylistbydesign

What a fun memory of her purchase....I’m laughing at the “drinks, dancing, and debauchery”!  I would contact Leather Surgeons and get a quote for a refresh.  There are pictures of their beautiful work on TPF if you search it.  From what I’ve seen, LS is pretty reasonable, and they’re true craftsmen.  The corners/scratches are probably a bit beyond what I would personally tackle myself, but for everyday conditioning I use Cadillac Lotion (many mentions of this as well on TPF).  Cadillac is amazing, leaves no greasy feel, and I’ve used it for years.  Maybe order some up, condition the bag, and then see how you feel about contacting LS.  I  to see a bag that has been lovingly used and has stories to tell!  
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B012...5&keywords=cadillac+leather+conditioner&psc=1


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

stylistbydesign said:


> What a fun memory of her purchase....I’m laughing at the “drinks, dancing, and debauchery”!  I would contact Leather Surgeons and get a quote for a refresh.  There are pictures of their beautiful work on TPF if you search it.  From what I’ve seen, LS is pretty reasonable, and they’re true craftsmen.  The corners/scratches are probably a bit beyond what I would personally tackle myself, but for everyday conditioning I use Cadillac Lotion (many mentions of this as well on TPF).  Cadillac is amazing, leaves no greasy feel, and I’ve used it for years.  Maybe order some up, condition the bag, and then see how you feel about contacting LS.  I  to see a bag that has been lovingly used and has stories to tell!
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B012...5&keywords=cadillac+leather+conditioner&psc=1


Thank you so much, that is very helpful!


----------



## Vanana

stylistbydesign said:


> What a fun memory of her purchase....I’m laughing at the “drinks, dancing, and debauchery”!  I would contact Leather Surgeons and get a quote for a refresh.  There are pictures of their beautiful work on TPF if you search it.  From what I’ve seen, LS is pretty reasonable, and they’re true craftsmen.  The corners/scratches are probably a bit beyond what I would personally tackle myself, but for everyday conditioning I use Cadillac Lotion (many mentions of this as well on TPF).  Cadillac is amazing, leaves no greasy feel, and I’ve used it for years.  Maybe order some up, condition the bag, and then see how you feel about contacting LS.  I  to see a bag that has been lovingly used and has stories to tell!
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B012...5&keywords=cadillac+leather+conditioner&psc=1


What she said. I think injust fell in love with your specific bag because of the happy experience that it represented


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Vanana said:


> What she said. I think injust fell in love with your specific bag because of the happy experience that it represented


Ha thanks! She does hold very special memories, not only of my first trip away with my future husband but also the amazing fun times we have had since then! She's with me for life so I want to preserve her


----------



## Vanana

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Ha thanks! She does hold very special memories, not only of my first trip away with my future husband but also the amazing fun times we have had since then! She's with me for life so I want to preserve her


I need some dancing and debauchery


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Vanana said:


> I need some dancing and debauchery


So.much.fun


----------



## happy27

The bag looks like it just need a good clean and as it’s black it can be easily touch up with a quality leather lotion? Alternatively leather surgeon is an option if you’re in the US, but I love your story! Really hoping my chanel can stay with me for a long period too with a lot of special memories!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Thanks everyone for the help. I ordered the lotion suggested and I gave her a good polish today. I'm very pleased, she looks brand new! Ready for the next party 
Thanks again!


----------



## stylistbydesign

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Thanks everyone for the help. I ordered the lotion suggested and I gave her a good polish today. I'm very pleased, she looks brand new! Ready for the next party
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090416


Oh, perfect!  A good conditioner can work wonders.....glad to see her ready for more dancing, drinks, and debauchery.


----------



## mssmelanie

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Thanks everyone for the help. I ordered the lotion suggested and I gave her a good polish today. I'm very pleased, she looks brand new! Ready for the next party
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090416



Wow!  You did an amazing job!  Maybe you need to start a side business! [emoji23]


----------



## Nancy Wong

I saw this post and I might try it on my red lambskin reissue.

http://suddenchic.com/how-to-clean-lambskin-chanel-bag-at-home/

That’s the dark stain on my bag:


----------



## Nancy Wong

A quick update: it worked well with the Simple facial wipes! Just my adventures experience though.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Nancy Wong said:


> A quick update: it worked well with the Simple facial wipes! Just my adventures experience though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4111686
> View attachment 4111687


Always good to have another cleaning tip!  Thanks for the photos.


----------



## NHY

Nancy Wong said:


> A quick update: it worked well with the Simple facial wipes! Just my adventures experience though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4111686
> View attachment 4111687



Hi Nancy! 

I’m having the same colour transfer issue with my Mini. Going to get those Simple Facial
Wipes first thing tomorrow. 

Your bag looks perfect, I hope it works for mine too  

Thank you for sharing your cleaning tip


----------



## Nancy Wong

NHY said:


> Hi Nancy!
> 
> I’m having the same colour transfer issue with my Mini. Going to get those Simple Facial
> Wipes first thing tomorrow.
> 
> Your bag looks perfect, I hope it works for mine too
> 
> Thank you for sharing your cleaning tip



Please share pictures of yours as well


----------



## dalmatinka

Hi everyone, I just purchased this gently-used authenticated lambskin Chanel bag and I'm freaking out a little. I decided to condition it with the Cadillac premium leather lotion and was surprised to find so much black on my microfiber cloth! Does this mean it was covered with shoe polish?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

dalmatinka said:


> Hi everyone, I just purchased this gently-used authenticated lambskin Chanel bag and I'm freaking out a little. I decided to condition it with the Cadillac premium leather lotion and was surprised to find so much black on my microfiber cloth! Does this mean it was covered with shoe polish?


This happened to me when i conditioned my brand new lamb bought from store so it could be the same here but im not sure... I was thinking it was more of an issue with chanel lamb tbh. I did the same with dior lamb and the cloth was sparkling clean.


----------



## dalmatinka

shoesshoeshoes said:


> This happened to me when i conditioned my brand new lamb bought from store so it could be the same here but im not sure... I was thinking it was more of an issue with chanel lamb tbh. I did the same with dior lamb and the cloth was sparkling clean.



Wow, so it was brand new? If so, then I guess I shouldn't condition it often as I fear the color will fade.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

dalmatinka said:


> Wow, so it was brand new? If so, then I guess I shouldn't condition it often as I fear the color will fade.


After a couple of time for me, the colour stopped coming out so it think it'll be ok.


----------



## J_love_Chanel

Hello ladies, 
Just wanted to share my experience with leather surgeon.  I live in Hong Kong and sent my heavily faded caviar square mini which I have used it to death since getting it three years ago.  Leather surgeon has done a seriously wonderful job of brining the bag back to its former glory! I now know where to go for handbag spa/repair work if I ever need it again in the future! If you haven’t tried them, rest assure that they will do a brilliant job


----------



## kakacarmen

Hiya all, I know many of you girls have been using the Cadillac leather lotion for their bags and I am having one arrive today. I have previously used the apple leather cleaner and conditioner before but it took the shine away from the leather and didn’t do very much cleaning also. [emoji27]
Was wondering if anyone has used Cadillac on vintage Lambskin and does it make the leather look matte afterwards? If anyone has picture of before and after using the Cadillac that would be great!!! 
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## katlina

kakacarmen said:


> Hiya all, I know many of you girls have been using the Cadillac leather lotion for their bags and I am having one arrive today. I have previously used the apple leather cleaner and conditioner before but it took the shine away from the leather and didn’t do very much cleaning also. [emoji27]
> Was wondering if anyone has used Cadillac on vintage Lambskin and does it make the leather look matte afterwards? If anyone has picture of before and after using the Cadillac that would be great!!!
> Thank you so much in advance!


The cadillac lotion does NOTHING to the final appearance - I WISH it did  I conditioned a vintage one with it hoping it would bring a bit more sheen - nope. you can totally savely use it, It doesnt leave any finish. I hated the smell, I got the cadillac premium lotion which everyone recommended (the white bottle). It smells very bad like its not good anymore lol. I guess thats because its SO sensitive its also perfume-free etc..


----------



## Ceeyahd

katlina said:


> The cadillac lotion does NOTHING to the final appearance - I WISH it did  I conditioned a vintage one with it hoping it would bring a bit more sheen - nope. you can totally savely use it, It doesnt leave any finish. I hated the smell, I got the cadillac premium lotion which everyone recommended (the white bottle). It smells very bad like its not good anymore lol. I guess thats because its SO sensitive its also perfume-free etc..


Do you like the premium Cadillac better than the regular?


----------



## Sa13579

Hi Ladies!

I’m hoping someone may have some advice on what I should do next. I went to a formal event and brushed past another guests’s heavily embellished gown and the stones on her dress scratched my one year old Chanel. As you can imagine since it is lambskin every scratch is pronounced. To my horror, the next morning I rushed to the Chanel boutique where it was purchased and the repair specialist said there was nothing I can do. Sending it in for a refinish would ruin the bag’s sheen and she recommended I wait 2 more years atleast.
They said I could use a leather conditioner and try to buff out the scratches. 

I am heartbroken because this was the third event I ever took my bag to and was extremely diligent throughout the night to not get a scratch on it. Well, you can’t prepare for everything.

Any recommendations on a conditioner that has helped remove or minimize scratches on lambskin is greatly appreciated! 

Thank you!


----------



## tenyongie

oh my god!! i seriously feel your pain ( gosh but fret not!!!!! i've read and watched a lot of chanel content and usually in this scenario people would recommend just rubbing off the scratches gently with your finger or a soft polish cloth (they do that for tinier scratches so im not sure if it'll be helpful in this case but its worth a try!).

Otherwise, i think it would  also be good to heed your SA's advice in using a leather conditioner (preferably *Cadillac leather lotion) *to buff out the scratches which i hear can really help to soften scratches on lambskin. I've tried this on my lambskin and it did help quite a bit  

Another holy grail leather lotion is the *Collonil* leather lotion. Personally I rotate between both brands but I do find that the Cadillac nourishes my lambskin more  

So do try buffing it out in the meantime!! 

(You can go to youtube and see Mel from Melbourne's scratch test on caviar and lambskin, she was able to 'rub away' some gentle scratches on her lambskin)

All the best sweetie!


----------



## Sa13579

tenyongie said:


> oh my god!! i seriously feel your pain ( gosh but fret not!!!!! i've read and watched a lot of chanel content and usually in this scenario people would recommend just rubbing off the scratches gently with your finger or a soft polish cloth (they do that for tinier scratches so im not sure if it'll be helpful in this case but its worth a try!).
> 
> Otherwise, i think it would  also be good to heed your SA's advice in using a leather conditioner (preferably *Cadillac leather lotion) *to buff out the scratches which i hear can really help to soften scratches on lambskin. I've tried this on my lambskin and it did help quite a bit
> 
> Another holy grail leather lotion is the *Collonil* leather lotion. Personally I rotate between both brands but I do find that the Cadillac nourishes my lambskin more
> 
> So do try buffing it out in the meantime!!
> 
> (You can go to youtube and see Mel from Melbourne's scratch test on caviar and lambskin, she was able to 'rub away' some gentle scratches on her lambskin)
> 
> All the best sweetie!


Thank you so much for the advice! I can’t look at the bag without wanting to cry. I will definitely give your suggestions a try!

How do you apply the Cadillac lotion? Do you put it directly on the bag or on a soft cloth and then buff it? Thank you!


----------



## katlina

Sa13579 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I’m hoping someone may have some advice on what I should do next. I went to a formal event and brushed past another guests’s heavily embellished gown and the stones on her dress scratched my one year old Chanel. As you can imagine since it is lambskin every scratch is pronounced. To my horror, the next morning I rushed to the Chanel boutique where it was purchased and the repair specialist said there was nothing I can do. Sending it in for a refinish would ruin the bag’s sheen and she recommended I wait 2 more years atleast.
> They said I could use a leather conditioner and try to buff out the scratches.
> 
> I am heartbroken because this was the third event I ever took my bag to and was extremely diligent throughout the night to not get a scratch on it. Well, you can’t prepare for everything.
> 
> Any recommendations on a conditioner that has helped remove or minimize scratches on lambskin is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thank you!


Oh f#%*!
That hurts. I feel you!!!
If its any condolence - on here somewhere is a thread where I freaked when I dropped my brand new mini face forward and it SKIDDED DOWN THE STREET which was plastered with salt pebbles as it had snowed the week before. Oh. My. Lord. I was lucky that I had a caviar bag but the turnlock is now scratched forever.. i went to chanel too and they told me to just use it as the locks get wear and tear anyway and if it really bothered me i could have the nob replaced in some years time..


BUT for your problem: do you have nivea body lotion? I mean the pure, thick lotion, no crazy anti aging, cellulite, vitamin wonder stuff. I treat all of my really expensive leather items (leather jackets, shoes.. and since christmas a 2004 lambskin medium!) to a “massage”.

My bag, same like urs, had a scratch that I myself put there by being clumsy and having not well manicured nails. I took half a pea size of bodylotion and massaged it on that spot, let it dry n buffed it out with a clean white cotton shirt that i now use for such jobs. Scratch gone. 

I am SURE you can minimise the scratches SIGNIFICANTLY. And if they dont dissapear on the first go, u can repeat the process..

Also it helps to stroke/ “massage” the scratches against the direction of the scratch, to smooth the tiniest of leather bits that make the scratch visible back down.. u know what i mean? If u know the scratches got in there from the top downwards I wpuld try smoothing it down with lotion from bottom to top..

Dont worry nothing is lost!!! Im itching to get ur bag and do it, i find it rather satisfying to see scratches dissapear haha.


----------



## tenyongie

Sa13579 said:


> Thank you so much for the advice! I can’t look at the bag without wanting to cry. I will definitely give your suggestions a try!
> 
> How do you apply the Cadillac lotion? Do you put it directly on the bag or on a soft cloth and then buff it? Thank you!


I usually do it 2 ways!

As you mentioned, i either put in a soft cloth then buff it or I put a small amount each time and use my fingers to massage it in LOL especially for the smaller trickier parts usually. In this case you may want to use your fingers to gently massage the leather lotion in and rub off the scratch )


----------



## Tnt123

Should I store my camilla lambskin wallet when I don't use it wrapped around the felt, or is it better to let it breathe?


----------



## LouisV76

my SA adviced me to use this one


----------



## katlina

LouisV76 said:


> my SA adviced me to use this one


I have this as well as the cadillac premium lotion and found it to be the perfect combination: I use the cadillac lotion for the OUTSIDE of my lambskin bags to give them a nice conditioning but NO finish of any kind. I dont want anything to take away from my lovely supple lambskin feel.

The pedag lotion is amazing for the inside flap etc - I buffed out scratches with it like a dream! It also givees a bit of protection/liquid repellent finish which i thought was suitable for the inside as I reach it with my fingers, keys nails and all that.

highly recommend


----------



## LouisV76

katlina said:


> I have this as well as the cadillac premium lotion and found it to be the perfect combination: I use the cadillac lotion for the OUTSIDE of my lambskin bags to give them a nice conditioning but NO finish of any kind. I dont want anything to take away from my lovely supple lambskin feel.
> 
> The pedag lotion is amazing for the inside flap etc - I buffed out scratches with it like a dream! It also givees a bit of protection/liquid repellent finish which i thought was suitable for the inside as I reach it with my fingers, keys nails and all that.
> 
> highly recommend



I did not use it yet as my bags look like out of the store[emoji23] thank you so much for your input! do you have a pic of the other lotion?


----------



## Agee Ben

kcarmona said:


> Anyone have experience using Blackrock leather conditioner or Saphir Neutral Shoe polish on their black lambskin double flaps? I have a vintage and I'd like to spruce it up a bit. Those are the products I have but if I have to purchase something else I will. Thanks!


----------



## Agee Ben

kcarmona said:


> Anyone have experience using Blackrock leather conditioner or Saphir Neutral Shoe polish on their black lambskin double flaps? I have a vintage and I'd like to spruce it up a bit. Those are the products I have but if I have to purchase something else I will. Thanks!


----------



## dalmatinka

I use the Cadillac select premium leather lotion and I've seen many lambskin owners on here say they do as well. Highly recommend! https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012O1XJNC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09__o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## dalmatinka

I use the Cadillac select premium leather lotion and I've seen many lambskin owners on here say they do as well. Highly recommend! https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012O1XJNC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09__o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Agee Ben

Hi! I know this is an old post, but which product did you use to "spruce up" your black lambskin Chanel handbag?  I purchased a vintage black lambskin single flap and love it, but want to look a little shinier and condition the leather.  The seller of my bag ( sells only Chanels and Hermes) recommended Black Rock. I tried it on some small areas and color transferred to my cloth initally, I buffed it out ...with a cotton white t- shirt material.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Agee Ben

dalmatinka said:


> I use the Cadillac select premium leather lotion and I've seen many lambskin owners on here say they do as well. Highly recommend! https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012O1XJNC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09__o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1





dalmatinka said:


> I use the Cadillac select premium leather lotion and I've seen many lambskin owners on here say they do as well. Highly recommend! https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012O1XJNC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09__o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thank you for the prompt response. I will order Cadillac product that you suggested. Do you use another product after this or just buff it out with a cotton cloth?


----------



## Mislux

Agee Ben said:


> Hi! I know this is an old post, but which product did you use to "spruce up" your black lambskin Chanel handbag?  I purchased a vintage black lambskin single flap and love it, but want to look a little shinier and condition the leather.  The seller of my bag ( sells only Chanels and Hermes) recommended Black Rock. I tried it on some small areas and color transferred to my cloth initally, I buffed it out ...with a cotton white t- shirt material.  Thank you in advance.



We keep getting the same question as well. We have been using LuxDR Caviar Rx cream. It works great on Lambskin and Caviar Leather. I personally uses it on Hermes Epsom and Togo leather as well and it works fantastic. You can get it from Amazon directly. 

https://www.amazon.com/LuxDR-Caviar...eywords=luxdr&qid=1552941171&s=gateway&sr=8-3


----------



## Agee Ben

Mislux said:


> We keep getting the same question as well. We have been using LuxDR Caviar Rx cream. It works great on Lambskin and Caviar Leather. I personally uses it on Hermes Epsom and Togo leather as well and it works fantastic. You can get it from Amazon directly.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/LuxDR-Caviar...eywords=luxdr&qid=1552941171&s=gateway&sr=8-3


----------



## Agee Ben

Thank you for the response and recommendation.  I will try it.


----------



## Deucedst96

Agee Ben said:


> Thank you for the response and recommendation.  I will try it.



Hi! I just tried Luxdr. It worked for me.


----------



## runningbird

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Thanks everyone for the help. I ordered the lotion suggested and I gave her a good polish today. I'm very pleased, she looks brand new! Ready for the next party
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090416


Can't believe she's 11 years old!  She looks fabulous.  Most people say not to store leather bags in the box because of mildew/humidity, etc... but it looks like your bag has been unaffected.  She shines!


----------



## waixoxo

Hi all, does anyone know how to get rid of this? Looks like a nick in the leather? I’m not sure what it is but there’s a few of them on the back of my brand new never used lambskin mini. Any help would be great, TIA!


----------



## Cort123

waixoxo said:


> Hi all, does anyone know how to get rid of this? Looks like a nick in the leather? I’m not sure what it is but there’s a few of them on the back of my brand new never used lambskin mini. Any help would be great, TIA!
> View attachment 4450431
> 
> View attachment 4450433


 I tried attaching images w/  & w/o flash. This is my first post so excuse any mistakes!!!...... So I bit the bullet and tried it out. I normally use Cadillac on my bags. This boy is about 7 years old and gets abused and banged around a bit but it has sentimental value and I'd hate to have to find this combo again at the current price. I cleaned it with the green bottle Cadillac twice but it still looked dull so I went over it with Kiwi Express. My SA at Nordstrom only suggested Cadillac but whatever. It's super shiny now so I'm gonna buff some of that away but does anyone think the Express shine was a bad idea? I think this ones my only calf so any input would be appreciated!


----------



## chanelclassic8

I have recently purchased a Chanel lambskin bag.  It's only 5 years old and I already saw some of the "peeling" or "cracking" on the back of the bag?   Do you know if it will get worse?    The seller accepts full refund if I am not happy with the bag.  I am not sure if it is something that I need to worry.    Your expertise here is much needed.   Thank you so much!!!


----------



## onesmallchimera

Mislux said:


> We keep getting the same question as well. We have been using LuxDR Caviar Rx cream. It works great on Lambskin and Caviar Leather. I personally uses it on Hermes Epsom and Togo leather as well and it works fantastic. You can get it from Amazon directly.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/LuxDR-Caviar...eywords=luxdr&qid=1552941171&s=gateway&sr=8-3



Is this good for off white bags too?


----------



## MBUIOGVA

chanelclassic8 said:


> I have recently purchased a Chanel lambskin bag.  It's only 5 years old and I already saw some of the "peeling" or "cracking" on the back of the bag?   Do you know if it will get worse?    The seller accepts full refund if I am not happy with the bag.  I am not sure if it is something that I need to worry.    Your expertise here is much needed.   Thank you so much!!!



Hi Chanelclassic8,  this doesn’t look good to me.


----------



## Abba13

georgiegirl said:


> Straight from my SA's mouth:  DO NOT put any leather conditioner, etc. on a lambskin bag.  The way to get out scratches is to let the natural oil from your fingers gently rub the scratch out.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Whoa!  This was written 13 years ago.  Still hold true?


----------



## Chouluve

Good morning ladies and bag lovers, if still need to the website please if I post in the wrong area I’m sorry. I have a Chanel flap bag which I adore I got it off eBay 7-8 years ago recently there has been cracking and leather fall off the bag can anyone tell me what there’s to do as I’m still beginning at taking care of high end bag. Please help me thank you
I got worry thinking I got scam and it was fake all along but if your expertise te me it’s not and hopefully if I bring it into Chanel they will fix it I’ll gladly do so )) thank you ladies happy holiday ❤️


----------



## LadyBelle

husband squirted ketchup a few days ago and didn’t realize a bit had fallen on my bag which was a few feet away. I tried gently patting it with a baby wipe and a cotton swab with hairspray. And nothing. its small but it’s driving me crazy!!


----------



## thedeathparade

Yikes and ketchup is acidic. I would take to Chanel if you live near one and get advice. I know they clean bags with Cadillac leather cleaner/conditioner. I hope it can be fixed easily.


----------



## LadyBelle

Ok. Will do. We’re in NYC so I’ll take it over there. Wonder if the Chanel store would be better vs the Chanel store at Bloomingdales, where we have a decent relationship with one of the reps.


----------



## bellaxoxo

Hi 

Is it ok to use Saddle soap on my lambskin classic flap to condition it? I have been told from a local leather specialist this is fine to use but I am unsure? Has anybody else used this? I have an old classic flap and the leather is looking/ feeling a bit dry. It is also white so using anything freaks me out a bit? Any recommendations? Kind regards and apologies if already asked.


----------



## Phokay

Hi, I've just got my very first vintage Chanel. Wondering does all vintage bag had a slight slouch at the bottom in the backside of the bag
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 as in the pic? Any ideas to fix it or at least to prevent it getting worse over time?


----------



## yenniemc

Hi!
Has anyone tried the Cadillac boot and shoe Lotion on their vintage lambskin classic flaps?
I am about to use it on mine after seeing a video on YouTube on it being used for a Lady Dior bag.
Would love to hear feedback!

Edit: _Oh I see that it had been a topic of discussion a couple of pages back. I’ll go check that out! _
Thanks!


----------



## yenniemc

Phokay said:


> Hi, I've just got my very first vintage Chanel. Wondering does all vintage bag had a slight slouch at the bottom in the backside of the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4658425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as in the pic? Any ideas to fix it or at least to prevent it getting worse over time?



Hi my vintage bag has a slouchy bit in front and it’s a bit frustrating. I’ve tried putting books inside to restore the shape and the posture of the bag. Let me know what worked for you!
Thanks!


----------



## memobag1

I just bought a vintage classic chanel off fashionphile.  its 24 years old lambskin medium and in great condition, but I it has a slight odor and I feel like it needs a good clean.  Anyone have good experience with cleaning or 'sanitizing' lambskin and success with removing odor?


----------



## IzzaGee

I tried a method on youtube involving pure wet wipes and microfibre cloth. I wish I took a before photo for comparison, but here is the after.
I did it knowing fully well that I could end up damaging it, but thankfully it paid off. Silly me wore new denim shorts with it and the dye transfer spots are still there. But there were some random dirty spots that came off, mostly from the mona lisa pocket. The amount of dirt that came off was actually shocking and gross 
My plan was that I will send it to the bag spa in case things went south with my DIY, but it didnt so I can wait 1-2 years more to do that.


----------



## jsmile

IzzaGee said:


> I tried a method on youtube involving pure wet wipes and microfibre cloth. I wish I took a before photo for comparison, but here is the after.
> I did it knowing fully well that I could end up damaging it, but thankfully it paid off. Silly me wore new denim shorts with it and the dye transfer spots are still there. But there were some random dirty spots that came off, mostly from the mona lisa pocket. The amount of dirt that came off was actually shocking and gross
> My plan was that I will send it to the bag spa in case things went south with my DIY, but it didnt so I can wait 1-2 years more to do that.
> View attachment 4734992
> View attachment 4734994



Can you tell us what video this is?


----------



## IzzaGee

jsmile said:


> Can you tell us what video this is?


----------



## LuxNewbie

Is Hermes swift leather as fragile as lambskin? Just wondering


----------



## Amar12

I would like to find those felt pads to protect the underside of the flap. Where might I source one?


----------



## Phokay

yenniemc said:


> Hi my vintage bag has a slouchy bit in front and it’s a bit frustrating. I’ve tried putting books inside to restore the shape and the posture of the bag. Let me know what worked for you!
> Thanks!


Oohhh thanks. Just tried it, and it works!



Amar12 said:


> I would like to find those felt pads to protect the underside of the flap. Where might I source one?


I got my chanel as preloved, so no pads available. i made my own by cutting felt wool. So far it works.


----------



## BlueCherry

Amar12 said:


> I would like to find those felt pads to protect the underside of the flap. Where might I source one?



Try looking up the woc lady, I’m sure she does felts.


----------



## mademoiselleprive

Hi ladies! Here is my first vintage bag and I highly appreciate any advice. I don't have any experience in bag care and thought to send it to Leather Surgeons but after reading some threads changed my mind and decided to try improving its condition at home. I was going to buy Saphir Renovateur but there is a note "Do not use this product on leather handbags. Use the Saphir Nappa Leather balm." Please advice me which one will be good for vintage lambskin. I'll highly appreciate any instructions on how to clean vintage metal chains too.
I'm going to use youtube method shown above (cleaning it with pure wipes, let it dry, apply some leather cream then buff with microfibre cloth. Is this sequence correct in your opinion?)


----------



## Christofle

mademoiselleprive said:


> Hi ladies! Here is my first vintage bag and I highly appreciate any advice. I don't have any experience in bag care and thought to send it to Leather Surgeons but after reading some threads changed my mind and decided to try improving its condition at home. I was going to buy Saphir Renovateur but there is a note "Do not use this product on leather handbags. Use the Saphir Nappa Leather balm." Please advice me which one will be good for vintage lambskin. I'll highly appreciate any instructions on how to clean vintage metal chains too.
> I'm going to use youtube method shown above (cleaning it with pure wipes, let it dry, apply some leather cream then buff with microfibre cloth. Is this sequence correct in your opinion?)
> View attachment 4832512
> View attachment 4832513
> View attachment 4832514




Saphir makes a delicate leather cleaner And conditioner, which they advertise as not changing the colour or texture of even the most delicate leathers.

Someone mentioned renovateur darkening their light lambskin so being extra careful and using the delicate cream might be worth while.

That’s the product description:
“Saphir's Creme Delicate Cream is a specially-formulated cream for very delicate leathers, such as fine smooth leather, nappa, and box calf leather. The cream nourishes and revitalizes the leather but contains a low wax content. This is the conditioner that some of the world's most famous, luxury handbag makers uses for their handbags.”


----------



## Enjaby215

Hello all, want to start off by saying how grateful I am to have come across this forum..the info on here has helped me greatly with my recent purchases! Hoping someone has some advice..I just purchased this preowned Ultimate Soft Lambskin Hobo from a lovely seller on Tradesy..it's in beautiful shape and the leather is amazingly soft. The side pockets and piping around them are a little bit worn, nothing too bad but wondering if there's anything I can apply to the leather to freshen it up in these areas.
Thank you!


----------



## Sundaymacaron

waixoxo said:


> Hi all, does anyone know how to get rid of this? Looks like a nick in the leather? I’m not sure what it is but there’s a few of them on the back of my brand new never used lambskin mini. Any help would be great, TIA!
> View attachment 4450431
> 
> View attachment 4450433


Hi, i’m on the same situation as you are. I have a new lambskin mini with the same marks. Can you share if you ever did get rid of it? What products worked for you? Thanks!


----------



## memobag1

I recently purchased a few pre-loved chanel lambskin bags and am concerned about germs given everything going on.  Any suggestions on how to sanitize them?


----------



## sydsunshine

memobag1 said:


> I recently purchased a few pre-loved chanel lambskin bags and am concerned about germs given everything going on.  Any suggestions on how to sanitize them?


This is what I did for my other preloved bags. I would use the wipes that kill 99.99% of germs. Give it a good wipe over. Then, quickly use a dry clean cloth, to wipe it off.  Followed by a slightly damp cloth. Let it dry and use some Cadillac moisturiser after.


----------



## memobag1

Wondermuffin said:


> This is what I did for my other preloved bags. I would use the wipes that kill 99.99% of germs. Give it a good wipe over. Then, quickly use a dry clean cloth, to wipe it off.  Followed by a slightly damp cloth. Let it dry and use some Cadillac moisturiser after.


I have been scared to consider using a disinfectant wipe, but it sounds like with your process there wouldn't be any bad consequences.  Thanks!


----------



## mrsblue

memobag1 said:


> I recently purchased a few pre-loved chanel lambskin bags and am concerned about germs given everything going on.  Any suggestions on how to sanitize them?


I do not sanitize my bags, as I don’t see the need to do so. Once I’m back home, I do not touch anything else, I’d put my bag down, remove my shoes, wash my hands, remove my mask, wash my hands again and remove things that were inside my bag and store the bag as I normally would. I would sanitize the surface where I’ve temporarily placed my bag, we do have a tiny quarantine area at home for “outside” stuff.

There isn’t a reason for me to touch my bags at home, and to my knowledge viruses on surface die after days and up to 2 weeks (correct me if I’m wrong) depending on what type of surface. Unless you are using the same bag on a daily basis, I would not recommend sanitizing it.


----------



## sydsunshine

memobag1 said:


> I have been scared to consider using a disinfectant wipe, but it sounds like with your process there wouldn't be any bad consequences.  Thanks!


Should add I only sanitise my preloved bags once when I first received them.


----------



## 880

mrsblue said:


> I do not sanitize my bags, as I don’t see the need to do so. Once I’m back home, I do not touch anything else, I’d put my bag down, remove my shoes, wash my hands, remove my mask, wash my hands again and remove things that were inside my bag and store the bag as I normally would. I would sanitize the surface where I’ve temporarily placed my bag, we do have a tiny quarantine area at home for “outside” stuff.
> 
> There isn’t a reason for me to touch my bags at home, and to my knowledge viruses on surface die after days and up to 2 weeks (correct me if I’m wrong) depending on what type of surface. Unless you are using the same bag on a daily basis, I would not recommend sanitizing it.


ITA with this, especially as numerous studies have shown covid tends not to be transmitted by Soft surfaces. In addition, there are many threads here warning of the use of wipes on Premium leather bags.  YMMV of course. I wear a washable mask and gloves and they are washed when I come back home. I like to wear my bags out bc it makes me happy, but often my cc is in a pocket

note: if you search this forum, I believe that there is a recommendation not to over condition your premium leather bag bc it can slouch or misshape.


----------



## Sundaymacaron

Hi ladies! Any recommendations on how to treat this. Can this be fixed? I don’t know how I got these nicks. I haven’t even worn it out yet.  TIA!


----------



## Shanneo

Hi , I found 2 relatively deep scratches at the base of my mini Lambskin   I applied some leather conditioner but they couldn’t be removed  . I guess it’s permanent  any advice ? 

I only used it 3x since I bought it brand new . So sad


----------



## mondaystran

HI LADIES! I’m in need of desperate help !!
I bought this lady back in 2016 on New Bond Street London and I’ve only worn her a handful of times. Just recently I noticed there’s a glue leak or a yellow stain near the clasp flap, I don’t even know what it is ..but 100% it is not food or oil (I baby it like crazy when I take her out)  

Has anyone experienced this as well?Can somebody PLEASE tell me what this stain is?? Or how to safely remove it?  Can’t take it to any a Chanel boutiques as they’re all closed. 

thank you for any help or tips


----------



## CATEYES

Shanneo said:


> Hi , I found 2 relatively deep scratches at the base of my mini Lambskin   I applied some leather conditioner but they couldn’t be removed  . I guess it’s permanent  any advice ?
> 
> I only used it 3x since I bought it brand new . So sad


If you have “massaged” these scratches with a soft cloth and the lamb conditioner, I don’t believe they will come out. If they really bother you, consider sending photos to Leather Surgeon’s to see if they would be able to “better” the scratches or “fix” them. This looks to be the iridescent purple lamb that came out several years ago (I have the boy bag version). If it were me, I wouldn’t mess with this type of material as it’s “painted” and putting chemicals on it could possibly take the color/paint off somewhat. Yikes! It’s on the bottom so maybe just live with them and be careful when using and storing since it’s delicate. Sorry no more solution really besides consulting the best in the business or living with the scratches


----------



## CATEYES

mondaystran said:


> HI LADIES! I’m in need of desperate help !!
> I bought this lady back in 2016 on New Bond Street London and I’ve only worn her a handful of times. Just recently I noticed there’s a glue leak or a yellow stain near the clasp flap, I don’t even know what it is ..but 100% it is not food or oil (I baby it like crazy when I take her out)
> 
> Has anyone experienced this as well?Can somebody PLEASE tell me what this stain is?? Or how to safely remove it?  Can’t take it to any a Chanel boutiques as they’re all closed.
> 
> thank you for any help or tips
> 
> View attachment 4931131
> View attachment 4931132


Yes it’s not an uncommon problem with Chanel, unfortunately, and it is glue. Wait until the salons open or like I stated to the above poster, send pics to the best in the repair business, Leather Surgeons as I know they have gotten these inquiries many times over the years.


----------



## ElleA92

tutushopper said:


> I'm absolutely doing a pair of shoes tomorrow (UPS came late today with my box of goodies).  I need a bigger box to keep my leather supplies in now!  I've completely overgrown the old one.  I still have patent leather spray to come!


Hi tutushopper it’s been years ans I had to get a new screen name here!
would you please share your patent leather brand?  Also any tips on sticky patent leather?  I got a vintage piece from my mom but it feels sticky.  Also any recommendations on products to repel stain and water on light colored lambskin?! TIA


----------



## pursekitten

ElleA92 said:


> Hi tutushopper it’s been years ans I had to get a new screen name here!
> would you please share your patent leather brand?  Also any tips on sticky patent leather?  I got a vintage piece from my mom but it feels sticky.  Also any recommendations on products to repel stain and water on light colored lambskin?! TIA



The coating on the patent leather may be breaking down after huge temperature swings or age. You may be able to use a gentle leather cleaner, but the stickiness possibly be temporarily neutralized. The Handbag Spa kits keep my bags clean, conditioned, and protected—their Dermo Protect is what I use on my vintage black lambskin 3 series Chanel Classic Flap. I waited at least 24 hours between cleaning, conditioning, recoloring, and using a protectant to avoid dulling the lambskin. 

I've also treated my Classic Flap with black Saphir Medaille d’Or Pommadier to condition and revive color—the shea butter based formula retains the soft lambskin texture very well. If your light-colored lambskin is showing fading or wear, you could condition it then use a neutral-colored Saphir before a protectant.


----------



## pursekitten

mademoiselleprive said:


> Hi ladies! Here is my first vintage bag and I highly appreciate any advice. I don't have any experience in bag care and thought to send it to Leather Surgeons but after reading some threads changed my mind and decided to try improving its condition at home. I was going to buy Saphir Renovateur but there is a note "Do not use this product on leather handbags. Use the Saphir Nappa Leather balm." Please advice me which one will be good for vintage lambskin. I'll highly appreciate any instructions on how to clean vintage metal chains too.
> I'm going to use youtube method shown above (cleaning it with pure wipes, let it dry, apply some leather cream then buff with microfibre cloth. Is this sequence correct in your opinion?)
> View attachment 4832512
> View attachment 4832513
> View attachment 4832514



I've used Saphir Medaille d’Or Pommadier on my 3 series black lambskin to revive color and condition the leather—it's a shea butter-based formula and very gentle but needs to be applied lightly and buffed out thoroughly with a microfibre/soft cloth. The Saphir will collect between the quilted diamonds. My steps were:

+ The Handbag Spa Sensitive Cleanse
+ The Handbag Spa Pure Hydrate
+ Saphir Medaille d’Or Pommadier (black)
+ The Handbag Spa Dermo Protect

Just to be safe, I waited at least 24 hours between steps to fully dry since I've heard the lambskin could appear dull if products are applied one after the other. Saphir does leave a residual scent but the scent goes away after 2-3 days.


----------



## pursekitten

Update: Sunny day today so took some better photos! Her full at-home handbag spa is listed above.


----------



## bkee

pursekitten said:


> I've used Saphir Medaille d’Or Pommadier on my 3 series black lambskin to revive color and condition the leather—it's a shea butter-based formula and very gentle but needs to be applied lightly and buffed out thoroughly with a microfibre/soft cloth. The Saphir will collect between the quilted diamonds. My steps were:
> 
> + The Handbag Spa Sensitive Cleanse
> + The Handbag Spa Pure Hydrate
> + Saphir Medaille d’Or Pommadier (black)
> + The Handbag Spa Dermo Protect
> 
> Just to be safe, I waited at least 24 hours between steps to fully dry since I've heard the lambskin could appear dull if products are applied one after the other. Saphir does leave a residual scent but the scent goes away after 2-3 days.
> 
> View attachment 4953605


Hi pursekitten, may I ask do I need to apply the product throughout the bag, or just on the spot that has scratches? I would like to clean and buff out light scratches on a lambskin woc. Thank you


----------



## pursekitten

bkee said:


> Hi pursekitten, may I ask do I need to apply the product throughout the bag, or just on the spot that has scratches? I would like to clean and buff out light scratches on a lambskin woc. Thank you



Hi bkee, Technically you can just apply Pure Hydrate to the scratch and try to buff the scratch out. This video by Anna in Warsaw was my introduction to The Handbag Spa products and demonstrates how to treat light scratches with Pure Hydrate. I give my lambskin a full cleanse, hydration, and dermo protect once a year to keep her looking her best. Good luck with your WOC!


----------



## bkee

pursekitten said:


> Hi bkee, Technically you can just apply Pure Hydrate to the scratch and try to buff the scratch out. This video by Anna in Warsaw was my introduction to The Handbag Spa products and demonstrates how to treat light scratches with Pure Hydrate. I give my lambskin a full cleanse, hydration, and dermo protect once a year to keep her looking her best. Good luck with your WOC!


Thank you pursekitten! Can’t wait to try it out!


----------



## Jaded81

I have been using *Colonil Gel *which is supposed to clean/moisturise/waterproof leather at the same.

However everytime I use it on my lambskin the black dye comes out! 

*Anyone using this also and having the same problems?*

So thinking of changing to Apple leather conditioner + Apple Garde.

*Is there any problems changing brands?*


----------



## Jaded81

also what kind of cloth to use for cleaning or conditioning leather bags? esp lambskin?


----------



## Jaded81

-deleted-


----------



## Jaded81

-deleted-


----------



## Jaded81

Your bag looks great!!❤️

So you use black *Saphir Medaille d’Or Pommadier* to color the bag and not to condition as it appears you used something else for conditioning?

Does it help restore black color? My black lambskin has faded. And I have another pair of untreated black lambskin shoes that are badly scruffed (you can see the green underneath) and need something to recolor it.

Will the color transfer to clothing?

Also *what kind of microfiber/soft cloth* did you use for the process? Did you use the same one for all the steps?

Is it really necessary to wait 24 hours between steps? Is that what the handbag spa advised you to do?




pursekitten said:


> I've used Saphir Medaille d’Or Pommadier on my 3 series black lambskin to revive color and condition the leather—it's a shea butter-based formula and very gentle but needs to be applied lightly and buffed out thoroughly with a microfibre/soft cloth. The Saphir will collect between the quilted diamonds. My steps were:
> 
> + The Handbag Spa Sensitive Cleanse
> + The Handbag Spa Pure Hydrate
> + Saphir Medaille d’Or Pommadier (black)
> + The Handbag Spa Dermo Protect
> 
> Just to be safe, I waited at least 24 hours between steps to fully dry since I've heard the lambskin could appear dull if products are applied one after the other. Saphir does leave a residual scent but the scent goes away after 2-3 days.
> 
> View attachment 4953605


----------



## Jaded81

Christofle said:


> Saphir makes a delicate leather cleaner And conditioner, which they advertise as not changing the colour or texture of even the most delicate leathers.
> 
> Someone mentioned renovateur darkening their light lambskin so being extra careful and using the delicate cream might be worth while.
> 
> That’s the product description:
> “Saphir's Creme Delicate Cream is a specially-formulated cream for very delicate leathers, such as fine smooth leather, nappa, and box calf leather. The cream nourishes and revitalizes the leather but contains a low wax content. This is the conditioner that some of the world's most famous, luxury handbag makers uses for their handbags.”



This is called *Saphir Creme Delicate Cream*? 

Is it a neutral color?


----------



## Christofle

Jaded81 said:


> This is called *Saphir Creme Delicate Cream*?
> 
> Is it a neutral color?


Yes it is a neutral colour and used by many brands.


----------



## pursekitten

Jaded81 said:


> Your bag looks great!!❤
> 
> So you use black *Saphir Medaille d’Or Pommadier* to color the bag and not to condition as it appears you used something else for conditioning?
> 
> Does it help restore black color? My black lambskin has faded. And I have another pair of untreated black lambskin shoes that are badly scruffed (you can see the green underneath) and need something to recolor it.
> 
> Will the color transfer to clothing?
> 
> Also *what kind of microfiber/soft cloth* did you use for the process? Did you use the same one for all the steps?
> 
> Is it really necessary to wait 24 hours between steps? Is that what the handbag spa advised you to do?



Hi Jaded81! 

*Recolorant and Conditioner: *This is the Saphir I used (color: 01 Noir) restores color and conditions the leather. My husband also uses this Saphir on his vintage 1950s black leather BFG Vogue by Goodrich shoes. I also condition the leather yearly using The Handbag Spa Pure Hydrate. I've been thinking of just using Saphir's Renovateur too, since it's a pigment-free balm, but I've only used it on my leather boots so far.

*Color Transfer*: No transfer on clothing if you buff the purse thoroughly until the cloth comes away clean, let the purse dry, then seal with a protectant or use The Handbag Spa Dermo Protect. I just used a microfiber cloth from Amazon by Almost Done, which I use for all my leather bags. After fully drying and Dermo Protect, I tested the color transfer again with a towel and it came away clean.






*Wait to Dry: *I heard the advice for waiting 24 hours to dry from YouTuber Hello Catwalk City, who called The Handbag Spa for advice. Not waiting may result in sticky residue and/or a cloudy cast on the leather, which is completely reversible but just a pain.

*Left side photos on black background are before *I did anything to the bag back in 2019, and* right side photos are after* I cleaned, recolored, and conditioned the bag this year.









Good luck with your bag and shoes!


----------



## Jaded81

pursekitten said:


> Hi Jaded81!
> 
> *Recolorant and Conditioner: *This is the Saphir I used (color: 01 Noir) restores color and conditions the leather. My husband also uses this Saphir on his vintage 1950s black leather BFG Vogue by Goodrich shoes. I also condition the leather yearly using The Handbag Spa Pure Hydrate. I've been thinking of just using Saphir's Renovateur too, since it's a pigment-free balm, but I've only used it on my leather boots so far.
> 
> *Color Transfer*: No transfer on clothing if you buff the purse thoroughly until the cloth comes away clean, let the purse dry, then seal with a protectant or use The Handbag Spa Dermo Protect. I just used a microfiber cloth from Amazon by Almost Done, which I use for all my leather bags. After fully drying and Dermo Protect, I tested the color transfer again with a towel and it came away clean.
> 
> View attachment 4960901
> View attachment 4960902
> View attachment 4960909
> 
> 
> *Wait to Dry: *I heard the advice for waiting 24 hours to dry from YouTuber Hello Catwalk City, who called The Handbag Spa for advice. Not waiting may result in sticky residue and/or a cloudy cast on the leather, which is completely reversible but just a pain.
> 
> *Left side photos on black background are before *I did anything to the bag back in 2019, and* right side photos are after* I cleaned, recolored, and conditioned the bag this year.
> 
> View attachment 4960931
> View attachment 4960932
> 
> 
> View attachment 4960933
> View attachment 4960934
> 
> 
> Good luck with your bag and shoes!



Is it necessary to use a cleaner (i have used a cleaner before and it removed dye from my bag ), and a hydrator before using Saphir Noir? 

Saphir Noir doesn’t moisturise the bag? 

Also is it necessary to use a protectant after to prevent color transfer?

Unfortunately the amazon link doesn’t work for some reason


----------



## Jaded81

it looks great! You used the premium cadillac lotion? 

I’m guessing it helped moisturise the bag but how about the faded parts?

also did any black dye come off while using it?




CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Thanks everyone for the help. I ordered the lotion suggested and I gave her a good polish today. I'm very pleased, she looks brand new! Ready for the next party
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090416


----------



## pursekitten

Jaded81 said:


> Is it necessary to use a cleaner (i have used a cleaner before and it removed dye from my bag ), and a hydrator before using Saphir Noir?
> 
> Saphir Noir doesn’t moisturise the bag?
> 
> Also is it necessary to use a protectant after to prevent color transfer?
> 
> Unfortunately the amazon link doesn’t work for some reason



*Double moisturizing is optional. *My vintage bag seemed to need the extra moisturizer but yours may not. Moisturizing twice is not necessary.

*Saphir includes shea butter* and will moisturize your bag as well as deposit color. Saphir also has a clear, no-color balm you can buy if you prefer. Apologies that the link no longer works. You may just want to search for the name "Saphir Medaille d’Or Pommadier".

*Protectant optional but highly recommended. *I would highly recommend a protectant after using a color-depositing balm on your bag because it may also repel light rain but a protectant may not be necessary. You can alternatively just spray your jeans or other clothing you may think will transfer color instead of protectant on the bag.

I'm excited for your vintage beauty's at-home spa treatment!


----------



## sydsunshine

+1 for saphir as well. I use the Renovateur, and it takes a week to dry in Sydney’s summertime. Makes my vintage lambskin nice and soft. I also have saphir nappa but wasn’t too impressed. 

Cadillac boot and shine doesn’t work as well on Chanel lambskin. I still use it to moisturise my LV and Dior canvas bags and it does a great job there.


----------



## Jaded81

Wondermuffin said:


> +1 for saphir as well. I use the Renovateur, and it takes a week to dry in Sydney’s summertime. Makes my vintage lambskin nice and soft. I also have saphir nappa but wasn’t too impressed.
> 
> Cadillac boot and shine doesn’t work as well on Chanel lambskin. I still use it to moisturise my LV and Dior canvas bags and it does a great job there.



What didn’t you like about the nappa balm? According to the hanger project that is supposed to be used instead of the Renovateur.

One week to dry ? Whoa!! Why so long? It is really dry and hot in Oz during the summer! Are you applying a lot or it just takes a long time for it to be absorbed?



Wondermuffin said:


> This is what I did for my other preloved bags. I would use the wipes that kill 99.99% of germs. Give it a good wipe over. Then, quickly use a dry clean cloth, to wipe it off.  Followed by a slightly damp cloth. Let it dry and use some Cadillac moisturiser after.



even lambskin? do you do the interior including the inner flaps?



Christofle said:


> Saphir makes a delicate leather cleaner And conditioner, which they advertise as not changing the colour or texture of even the most delicate leathers.
> 
> Someone mentioned renovateur darkening their light lambskin so being extra careful and using the delicate cream might be worth while.
> 
> That’s the product description:
> “Saphir's Creme Delicate Cream is a specially-formulated cream for very delicate leathers, such as fine smooth leather, nappa, and box calf leather. The cream nourishes and revitalizes the leather but contains a low wax content. This is the conditioner that some of the world's most famous, luxury handbag makers uses for their handbags.”



have you tried it on lambskin?


----------



## Christofle

Jaded81 said:


> have you tried it on lambskin?



No issues, but test a small area on yours first. The key is to apply a little at a time and follow the instructions on the bottle. Less is more when it comes to these products.


----------



## Jaded81

Christofle said:


> No issues, but test a small area on yours first. The key is to apply a little at a time and follow the instructions on the bottle. Less is more when it comes to these products.



Ever tried the MDO version? ie the Nappa Balm? Also do you use any of their other products?


----------



## Christofle

Jaded81 said:


> Ever tried the MDO version? ie the Nappa Balm? Also do you use any of their other products?


I use a lot of their products! For my shoes and some bags. Mainly the renovateur, pâte de luxe, mink oil, etc..


----------



## Jaded81

Christofle said:


> I use a lot of their products! For my shoes and some bags. Mainly the renovateur, pâte de luxe, mink oil, etc..



Ahhh so for lambskin you use the BDC delicate cream... how about the Renovateur? when do you use that?


----------



## Christofle

Jaded81 said:


> Ahhh so for lambskin you use the BDC delicate cream... how about the Renovateur? when do you use that?


I use the renovateur on my Loewe Calfskin without issue


----------



## nyc or nowhere

Hi all - new member here, but longtime lurker! I recently acquired a vintage Chanel medium Classic flap (my first Chanel!!) and I'm trying to figure out how to best care for it/maintain it. Any advice? For reference, it's in excellent - almost premium condition.


----------



## gabby1987

Hi! I bought a sac cordon in a light tan. It seems very susceptible to water. I scarf to wear it! I used a tiny drop of leather conditioner at the bottom and even that darkened it a bit. What can I do to protect it?


----------



## Jaded81

This bag is 10 yrs old.. years of using colonil products... colonil gel and the waterproofing spray. Although it left a shiny finish i think it dried out the leather over the years.

Recently tried the Saphir Renovateur but although it moisturised it and gave it a shine, it removed A LOt of color and left a sticky finish that i couldn’t stand and color kept coming off when i buffed days later... and make the wrinkles more pronounced.

I then applied Cadillac lotion and it did remove color as well (beginning to think it is this particular lambskin) but it helped soften some of the wrinkles/ceases at the back of the flap but not in front as showed. Took away the stickiness too.

Is there ANYTHING i can do about these wrinkles? Nothing I use seem to smoothen it out or hydrate it.

I have Apple conditioner on the way. Might try that.

I heard good things about Meltonian delicate that is being sold at a ridiculous price on ebay... would that help? Don’t mind paying the price if it will

Also does Apple Garde Spray (read it contains silicones.. which is supposed to dry leather) dry leather in the long term? anyone been using this in their lambskin for 10 years or more?


----------



## Klaneckya

Jaded81 said:


> This bag is 10 yrs old.. years of using colonil products... colonil gel and the waterproofing spray. Although it left a shiny finish i think it dried out the leather over the years.
> 
> Recently tried the Saphir Renovateur but although it moisturised it and gave it a shine, it removed A LOt of color and left a sticky finish that i couldn’t stand and color kept coming off when i buffed days later... and make the wrinkles more pronounced.
> 
> I then applied Cadillac lotion and it did remove color as well (beginning to think it is this particular lambskin) but it helped soften some of the wrinkles/ceases at the back of the flap but not in front as showed. Took away the stickiness too.
> 
> Is there ANYTHING i can do about these wrinkles? Nothing I use seem to smoothen it out or hydrate it.
> 
> I have Apple conditioner on the way. Might try that.
> 
> I heard good things about Meltonian delicate that is being sold at a ridiculous price on ebay... would that help? Don’t mind paying the price if it will
> 
> Also does Apple Garde Spray (read it contains silicones.. which is supposed to dry leather) dry leather in the long term? anyone been using this in their lambskin for 10 years or more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997706
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997707
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997708
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997709
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997710


I asked Chanel SA and was told to not use anything. You can always take the bag to boutique fir repair if needed.


----------



## Klaneckya

Klaneckya said:


> Wrinkles in lambskin are normal. Even caviar leather gets wrinkles. It seems leather is cracking under closure rod.
> 
> I asked Chanel SA and was told to not use anything. You can always take the bag to boutique fir repair if needed.


----------



## Jaded81

Klaneckya said:


> I asked Chanel SA and was told to not use anything. You can always take the bag to boutique fir repair if needed.




they can’t repair it. will have to replace the leather which will cost a bomb


----------



## pursekitten

Jaded81 said:


> This bag is 10 yrs old.. years of using colonil products... colonil gel and the waterproofing spray. Although it left a shiny finish i think it dried out the leather over the years.
> 
> Recently tried the Saphir Renovateur but although it moisturised it and gave it a shine, it removed A LOt of color and left a sticky finish that i couldn’t stand and color kept coming off when i buffed days later... and make the wrinkles more pronounced.
> 
> I then applied Cadillac lotion and it did remove color as well (beginning to think it is this particular lambskin) but it helped soften some of the wrinkles/ceases at the back of the flap but not in front as showed. Took away the stickiness too.
> 
> Is there ANYTHING i can do about these wrinkles? Nothing I use seem to smoothen it out or hydrate it.
> 
> I have Apple conditioner on the way. Might try that.
> 
> I heard good things about Meltonian delicate that is being sold at a ridiculous price on ebay... would that help? Don’t mind paying the price if it will
> 
> Also does Apple Garde Spray (read it contains silicones.. which is supposed to dry leather) dry leather in the long term? anyone been using this in their lambskin for 10 years or more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997706
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997707
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997708
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997709
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997710



I'm so sorry to hear this! Many of the wrinkles appear to be dried out cracks in the leather. This doesn't seem like anything you did at this point if this is a second-hand piece. Many factors over the years, including the quality of the leather, could have caused the leather to crack. You may want to call Leather Surgeons for a quote if the cracks are too prominent for you.

This TPF user also had a Chanel Chevron with cracked leather they sent to Leather Surgeons, and here are the after pictures when she received the bag back from them. I'm wondering if that line is more prone to cracking.


----------



## carolsr

Hi everyone 
Just wanted to share my recent experience with lambskin. This is a series 1 mini red from 1990. The leather was dry and corners showed some discoloration. I started with famaco red lotion (it’s bee wax based so very nourishing while helps the discoloration issue) then I mixed a bit of it with a teeny tiny bit of urad on a q-tip especially for the very discolored corners and let it dry for a whole day. Afterwards the leather looked much better colour wise but I missed some shine só finished with a urea based lotion applied very gently and rubbed off. No colour transfer, leather feels soft and it shows the right amount of shine  here are some before and after!


----------



## Ricks Krispies

carolsr said:


> Hi everyone
> Just wanted to share my recent experience with lambskin. This is a series 1 mini red from 1990. The leather was dry and corners showed some discoloration. I started with famaco red lotion (it’s bee wax based so very nourishing while helps the discoloration issue) then I mixed a bit of it with a teeny tiny bit of urad on a q-tip especially for the very discolored corners and let it dry for a whole day. Afterwards the leather looked much better colour wise but I missed some shine só finished with a urea based lotion applied very gently and rubbed off. No colour transfer, leather feels soft and it shows the right amount of shine  here are some before and after!



You’re bag looks great!
Do you ever get worried about (since you use wax base products) the leather of the bag not allowing it to breathe and eventually will become more dried out?


----------



## Ricks Krispies

Jaded81 said:


> This bag is 10 yrs old.. years of using colonil products... colonil gel and the waterproofing spray. Although it left a shiny finish i think it dried out the leather over the years.
> 
> Recently tried the Saphir Renovateur but although it moisturised it and gave it a shine, it removed A LOt of color and left a sticky finish that i couldn’t stand and color kept coming off when i buffed days later... and make the wrinkles more pronounced.
> 
> I then applied Cadillac lotion and it did remove color as well (beginning to think it is this particular lambskin) but it helped soften some of the wrinkles/ceases at the back of the flap but not in front as showed. Took away the stickiness too.
> 
> Is there ANYTHING i can do about these wrinkles? Nothing I use seem to smoothen it out or hydrate it.
> 
> I have Apple conditioner on the way. Might try that.
> 
> I heard good things about Meltonian delicate that is being sold at a ridiculous price on ebay... would that help? Don’t mind paying the price if it will
> 
> Also does Apple Garde Spray (read it contains silicones.. which is supposed to dry leather) dry leather in the long term? anyone been using this in their lambskin for 10 years or more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997706
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997707
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997708
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997709
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997710



Highly recommend Lexol Leather Cleaner and Conditioner.
I use this one all my Black Chanel products and it leaves them super clean, super smooth, low shine, completely like new again!


yes it says “Car Interior” but it works just as great on all leather products. Think of it this way, why the heck is there womens and men shampoo? It’s just shampoo! Think of it as a trick/tip. Anyway, i recommend it 110%.


----------



## carolsr

Thanks! Definitely something to think about, that’s why I only use beeswax based products as they are considered “natural oils” that won’t prevent the leather to breathe  



Ricks Krispies said:


> You’re bag looks great!
> Do you ever get worried about (since you use wax base products) the leather of the bag not allowing it to breathe and eventually will become more dried out?


----------



## pursekitten

carolsr said:


> Hi everyone
> Just wanted to share my recent experience with lambskin. This is a series 1 mini red from 1990. The leather was dry and corners showed some discoloration. I started with famaco red lotion (it’s bee wax based so very nourishing while helps the discoloration issue) then I mixed a bit of it with a teeny tiny bit of urad on a q-tip especially for the very discolored corners and let it dry for a whole day. Afterwards the leather looked much better colour wise but I missed some shine só finished with a urea based lotion applied very gently and rubbed off. No colour transfer, leather feels soft and it shows the right amount of shine  here are some before and after!



The difference is night and day—incredible job on this bag! The leather look so much more supple after treatment. She's ready for a day out on the town.


----------



## curated_lux_collection

hey ladies! With your colored lambskin bags (mine is red), the rule is not to wear jeans and dark clothing right? If I wear white or camel it should be fine right?


----------



## Plathughes

I just got a vintage lambskin bag, and I am looking to condition the leather in some way. I am worried after reading that it can take the black dye out...any suggestions? I was thinking of trying Cadillac Select.


----------



## Plathughes

ImenB said:


> hey ladies! With your colored lambskin bags (mine is red), the rule is not to wear jeans and dark clothing right? If I wear white or camel it should be fine right?


You should be fine wearing light coloured clothing. I had a white lambskin bag that I was careful with, and I didn’t have any colour transfer.


----------



## Plathughes

Ricks Krispies said:


> You’re bag looks great!
> Do you ever get worried about (since you use wax base products) the leather of the bag not allowing it to breathe and eventually will become more dried out?





pursekitten said:


> Many factors over the years, including the quality of the leather, could have caused the leather to crack.




Would Saphir Renovateur also dry out lambskin over time? It is mink oil based, but it says it is mixed with waxes. I’m wondering whether to use the Cadillac Select or Saphir Renovateur. My leather isn’t cracking or anything, but I don’t want to use the Renovateur if it is going to cause damage in the long run.


----------



## Ricks Krispies

Plathughes said:


> Would Saphir Renovateur also dry out lambskin over time? It is mink oil based, but it says it is mixed with waxes. I’m wondering whether to use the Cadillac Select or Saphir Renovateur. My leather isn’t cracking or anything, but I don’t want to use the Renovateur if it is going to cause damage in the long run.



I think you should be fine. It has some alcohol in there, but i believe only a very small amount. I wouldnt really worry too much about it though.


----------



## pursekitten

Plathughes said:


> Would Saphir Renovateur also dry out lambskin over time? It is mink oil based, but it says it is mixed with waxes. I’m wondering whether to use the Cadillac Select or Saphir Renovateur. My leather isn’t cracking or anything, but I don’t want to use the Renovateur if it is going to cause damage in the long run.



I've used Saphir Renovateur 1x per year for two years and my lambskin is still soft and supple. Very interested to know if anyone has used this product for 10+ years and their results.


----------



## robin-A-hood

Hi, everyone. I'm new in this forum. I just decided to join 'cause I'm facing a bit of conundrum. My Chanel Medium Flap in lambskin have a some of its color at the back removed as it got attached to one of my other bag in storage (I know. Silly me for not keeping it in the box after I use it). Before I bring it to a handbag clinic, I would like to see if I can fix it myself. Can anybody give any suggestion on how I can fix it? Please see the photo attached. Your recommendations and suggestions will be highly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## jsmile

Jaded81 said:


> I heard good things about Meltonian delicate that is being sold at a ridiculous price on ebay... would that help? Don’t mind paying the price if it will



I used to use Meltonian and really liked it for lambskin bags however they have discontinued that product because it had formaldehyde in it which is cancer causing. This is why the price is so high on ebay.


----------



## Wah Wah

Christofle said:


> I use the renovateur on my Loewe Calfskin without issue


Do you use the black or blue packaging of the renovateur?  Thanks.


----------



## Christofle

Wah Wah said:


> Do you use the black or blue packaging of the renovateur?  Thanks.











						Renovateur Cream
					

Renovateur Cream is the “must-have” product for any leather goods aficionado. Containing beeswax, lanolin and mink oil, it gently cleans while adding nourishment and protection to the leather. Renovateur Cream is highly regarded by leather care specialists as the best leather care product in the...




					saphir.com
				




Black top!


----------



## Wah Wah

Christofle said:


> Renovateur Cream
> 
> 
> Renovateur Cream is the “must-have” product for any leather goods aficionado. Containing beeswax, lanolin and mink oil, it gently cleans while adding nourishment and protection to the leather. Renovateur Cream is highly regarded by leather care specialists as the best leather care product in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saphir.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black top!


Thanks..


----------



## athousandmhiles24

I usually put Leather Honey on my vintage Lambskin bag when I know it is dehydrated. I also do it with Bal bags. LH is a lifesaver. I put a little on my palms then slowly wipe up and down my bag. I let it sit for a while before I wipe it with microfiber cloth. Hehe.


----------



## mc79638

My SA told me the same. 


georgiegirl said:


> Straight from my SA's mouth:  DO NOT put any leather conditioner, etc. on a lambskin bag.  The way to get out scratches is to let the natural oil from your fingers gently rub the scratch out.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## nessab

Most people will say don’t use anything.

However, I have also heard of using Cadillac conditioner. I use that on my other bags and it’s great.


----------



## alwaysinfirstclass

I've gone through this entire thread and I still don't know what to do to take care of my bag. I'm conflicted, natural oil from hands or 100 different conditioners that everyone posted it's so confusing


----------



## CrazyCool01

alwaysinfirstclass said:


> I've gone through this entire thread and I still don't know what to do to take care of my bag. I'm conflicted, natural oil from hands or 100 different conditioners that everyone posted it's so confusing


I have used cadillac conditioner and has been great ! It is a personal choice really and depends if you want to take the risk


----------



## alwaysinfirstclass

CrazyCool01 said:


> I have used cadillac conditioner and has been great ! It is a personal choice really and depends if you want to take the risk


Thank you for this, I looked for it and it's not available in Germany. I will look at their ingredients and try to compare to products on the market.


----------



## CrazyCool01

alwaysinfirstclass said:


> Thank you for this, I looked for it and it's not available in Germany. I will look at their ingredients and try to compare to products on the market.


You can buy directly from cadillac website 








						Premium Leather Lotion
					

A unique wax-free lotion that will enhance and preserve the natural look of your leather goods. Our exclusive formula is designed to clean, polish, and protect, providing an enviable finish and prolonging the life of your leather. PREMIUM LEATHER LOTION SINCE 1963: Cadillac is truly the experts...



					cadillacleather.com


----------



## alwaysinfirstclass

CrazyCool01 said:


> You can buy directly from cadillac website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Premium Leather Lotion
> 
> 
> A unique wax-free lotion that will enhance and preserve the natural look of your leather goods. Our exclusive formula is designed to clean, polish, and protect, providing an enviable finish and prolonging the life of your leather. PREMIUM LEATHER LOTION SINCE 1963: Cadillac is truly the experts...
> 
> 
> 
> cadillacleather.com


They do not ship outside of the US. I've checked all my options.


----------



## samouu

Hi there, 

I got my very first Chanel bag and I am beyond happy to be part of the club . However the bag is 10 year old and I would like to clean it in order to fully enjoy it.

I went through the whole thread but I am still unsure about which product is best to use; most of the products mentioned here are "US" products and difficult to find in Europe. I live in Europe and have easy access to Saphir products. 

In order to clean the whole bag and condition the dry corners, which Saphir products are best to use? Crème universelle or Rénovateur? What about "leather honey" from lexol? 

Thanks a lot for whoever will be willing to help me!

Here are some pictures of my new-to-me baby!


----------



## tayflea

carolsr said:


> Hi everyone
> Just wanted to share my recent experience with lambskin. This is a series 1 mini red from 1990. The leather was dry and corners showed some discoloration. I started with famaco red lotion (it’s bee wax based so very nourishing while helps the discoloration issue) then I mixed a bit of it with a teeny tiny bit of urad on a q-tip especially for the very discolored corners and let it dry for a whole day. Afterwards the leather looked much better colour wise but I missed some shine só finished with a urea based lotion applied very gently and rubbed off. No colour transfer, leather feels soft and it shows the right amount of shine  here are some before and after!


I know this is an older post but your results are amazing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Newbie2510

Hi, I just bought vintage chanel lambskin in beige. I was wondering which leather conditioner would be best? would love to condition the bag as have some minor cracks.. Would leather honey vs cadillac better ? TIA!


----------



## fsadeli

So has anyone wipe their lambskin with wet paper towel before to remove any body oils dirt etc? Interested to know more about how to clean for lambskin, especially during this covid times when you want to disinfect everything


----------



## DynoPno

Newbie2510 said:


> Hi, I just bought vintage chanel lambskin in beige. I was wondering which leather conditioner would be best? would love to condition the bag as have some minor cracks.. Would leather honey vs cadillac better ? TIA!


The place I take my leather bags for conditioning told me that lambskin Chanel bag can be conditioned with leather conditioner just as other leather goods.  
I usually leave all my bags and shoes for service, and they have been great and trustworthy.  I am considering leaving my Chanel bag for leather conditioning there.


----------



## Farkvam

alwaysinfirstclass said:


> I've gone through this entire thread and I still don't know what to do to take care of my bag. I'm conflicted, natural oil from hands or 100 different conditioners that everyone posted it's so confusing


Ok so thank you for saying this? Ha ha!

I have a vintage lambskin Chanel, black, with a small amount of dirt/must inside.  How the heck do I clean it off? Dry towel? Damp cloth?


----------



## memobag1

I recently purchased several vintage lambskin Chanel bags (2 classics and a small Diana) during Covid _before the prices went crazy_.  I am a complete germaphobe and needed to 'clean' them before I would even think about using them, as who knows where they have been over the past 25 years.  Here is what I did (and I know a lot of people may freak out by this...but thought I would share my experience - as I too was conflicted! ...(1) I first took a dry towel and went over the whole bag to remove loose dirt and dust.  (2) I wiped the whole bag inside and out with a disinfecting wipe (Clorox or Lysol here in the US where I am) and then used (3) The Handbag Spa Anti-Bacterial Cleanse, followed by their Sensitive Cleanse and Pure Hydrate items.  I did this process over 2 days and really allowed the bags to 'air out'.  In the end, the condition of the bags looked and felt the same prior to this treatment. The color of the bags and the texture of the leather did not change.  I will say, all 3 of my bags are black and during all of this process I was getting some dye or dark transfer on my towels.  From what I understand this can be normal??  But honestly, I didn't really care much as I really just wanted to make sure they were cleaned prior to using.  I may have been lucky/foolish, but I would totally do it again if I bought another black bag.


----------



## Sakurai888

Ladies, could you please help me with this unsighly stain on my brown CF strap. At first it's just colour transfer that I try to remove with white eraser (trust me it works wonderfully) but there's this tiny specks that won't budge so i try eucalyptus oil (i got this recommendation from 2 SAs , not Chanel's) and everything going downhill from there. Just by one touch of the oil, the specks becomes larger stain. Aside from larger stain, i could feel the leather is slightly peeled, that's when i'm thinking of trying Saphir Renovatour since i got one at home. There're successfull reviews here but unfortunately, it brings the smudge back after i tried to erase it again previously. The stain drives me nuts, please help...also i'm not convinced if the stain is actually part of the colour transfer or some dirts that got stuck there since the color transfers are removed nicely with the eraser


----------



## Klaneckya

Sakurai888 said:


> Ladies, could you please help me with this unsighly stain on my brown CF strap. At first it's just colour transfer that I try to remove with white eraser (trust me it works wonderfully) but there's this tiny specks that won't budge so i try eucalyptus oil (i got this recommendation from 2 SAs , not Chanel's) and everything going downhill from there. Just by one touch of the oil, the specks becomes larger stain. Aside from larger stain, i could feel the leather is slightly peeled, that's when i'm thinking of trying Saphir Renovatour since i got one at home. There're successfull reviews here but unfortunately, it brings the smudge back after i tried to erase it again previously. The stain drives me nuts, please help...also i'm not convinced if the stain is actually part of the colour transfer or some dirts that got stuck there since the color transfers are removed nicely with the eraser


I would not do anything. It’s so tiny that it’s not noticeable. Applying different products might make it even worst. 
If it’s really bothering you then take it to Chanel and they will send for service.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Sakurai888 said:


> Ladies, could you please help me with this unsighly stain on my brown CF strap. At first it's just colour transfer that I try to remove with white eraser (trust me it works wonderfully) but there's this tiny specks that won't budge so i try eucalyptus oil (i got this recommendation from 2 SAs , not Chanel's) and everything going downhill from there. Just by one touch of the oil, the specks becomes larger stain. Aside from larger stain, i could feel the leather is slightly peeled, that's when i'm thinking of trying Saphir Renovatour since i got one at home. There're successfull reviews here but unfortunately, it brings the smudge back after i tried to erase it again previously. The stain drives me nuts, please help...also i'm not convinced if the stain is actually part of the colour transfer or some dirts that got stuck there since the color transfers are removed nicely with the eraser


you can  “bye bye dye”.








						Bye Bye Dye
					

Lovin My Bags handbag products and restoration for Designer Handbags




					www.lovinmybags.co
				




Search on this forum for more reviews on this product ..


----------



## Sakurai888

Klaneckya said:


> I would not do anything. It’s so tiny that it’s not noticeable. Applying different products might make it even worst.
> If it’s really bothering you then take it to Chanel and they will send for service.


Yes, it's actually not big but the location is at the very top of the strap for my eyes too see >_< and it'd remind me of my stupidity .  i've tried it again with the eraser, i believe the top part of the leather has been removed so the texture is not the same. The stain has been reduced but not yet reaching the previous stain. I just want the stain to be removed as much as possible so my eyes won't cross the stain again and again. Here is the latest improvements with the eraser with few tries. I'll try it again in the next few days and hope to erase it further


----------



## sjofaye

Sakurai888 said:


> Ladies, could you please help me with this unsighly stain on my brown CF strap. At first it's just colour transfer that I try to remove with white eraser (trust me it works wonderfully) but there's this tiny specks that won't budge so i try eucalyptus oil (i got this recommendation from 2 SAs , not Chanel's) and everything going downhill from there. Just by one touch of the oil, the specks becomes larger stain. Aside from larger stain, i could feel the leather is slightly peeled, that's when i'm thinking of trying Saphir Renovatour since i got one at home. There're successfull reviews here but unfortunately, it brings the smudge back after i tried to erase it again previously. The stain drives me nuts, please help...also i'm not convinced if the stain is actually part of the colour transfer or some dirts that got stuck there since the color transfers are removed nicely with the eraser


I don’t think you should use eucalyptus oil on leather without diluting it. It looks like a oil stain now. Also is the “white eraser” you’re referring to an actual pencil eraser or the one used for cleaning called magic eraser? I would be careful if it is the Mr. Clean magic eraser because it is equivalent to very fine sand paper so you might actually be wearing away the leather or coating.


----------



## hiyoa

Sakurai888 said:


> Yes, it's actually not big but the location is at the very top of the strap for my eyes too see >_< and it'd remind me of my stupidity .  i've tried it again with the eraser, i believe the top part of the leather has been removed so the texture is not the same. The stain has been reduced but not yet reaching the previous stain. I just want the stain to be removed as much as possible so my eyes won't cross the stain again and again. Here is the latest improvements with the eraser with few tries. I'll try it again in the next few days and hope to erase it further
> 
> View attachment 5205809
> 
> 
> View attachment 5205811


Hi, if you need a leather repair shop, please let me know. I can recommend a leather repair shop for you to reach out. They have been taking care all my luxury goods for over 15 years and they have dome some magic work on my items.


----------



## Sakurai888

sjofaye said:


> I don’t think you should use eucalyptus oil on leather without diluting it. It looks like a oil stain now. Also is the “white eraser” you’re referring to an actual pencil eraser or the one used for cleaning called magic eraser? I would be careful if it is the Mr. Clean magic eraser because it is equivalent to very fine sand paper so you might actually be wearing away the leather or coating.


I also think  it might become an oil stain now due to the eucalyptus. Do you know a way to remove it? 
Yes , the eraser is just normal eraser


----------



## Sakurai888

hiyoa said:


> Hi, if you need a leather repair shop, please let me know. I can recommend a leather repair shop for you to reach out. They have been taking care all my luxury goods for over 15 years and they have dome some magic work on my items.


Yes please, i'd love to know your repair shop


----------



## hiyoa

Sakurai888 said:


> Yes please, i'd love to know your repair shop


Hi, please see the link: https://www.ragobrothers.com/
You can also see them on IG for their  before and after results.


----------



## Sakurai888

hiyoa said:


> Hi, please see the link: https://www.ragobrothers.com/
> You can also see them on IG for their  before and after results.


Thanks so much for the recommendation. I really appreciate it


----------



## Sakurai888

Meanwhile i try to erase it further and voila it's getting fainter. I wished i were more patient in the beginning with the tiny speck and did not resort to eucalyptus oil. For those who'd like to try, the white school eraser really works especially for new stain. You have to be patient though, don't have to remove them at once. In my experience, you could still continue the next day. I find this method from Bags Addict Anon blog and emailed her, even if you continue 1 month later you could still remove the stain. The tiny speck in my case spread upon initial eraser application BUT do not fret , keep rubbing it gently then buff it with microfibre cloth and they'd fade. HTH 
Lucky so far i only have 2 colored lambskin bags, one of them rubbery type of leather and i felt lambskin is such a magnet to dirt. I might think twice with lambskin bags in the future


----------



## BlueCherry

Sakurai888 said:


> I also think  it might become an oil stain now due to the eucalyptus. Do you know a way to remove it?
> Yes , the eraser is just normal eraser



I remove (absorb) oil stains with talc or cornflower, leave on overnight or maybe two nights then lightly brush off any excess


----------



## Sakurai888

BlueCherry said:


> I remove (absorb) oil stains with talc or cornflower, leave on overnight or maybe two nights then lightly brush off any excess


What type of talc do you use? Baby? No fragrance?


----------



## sweetpea_2009

+1 for Cadillac Select Premium Leather Conditioner. I’ve used it for several years and love it. Keeps my lambskin bags supple. Even SAs will tell you conflicting info. Ive heard both “it’s OK to use a conditioner” and “never use anything on your Chanel bags”.


----------



## fiantoduri

Anyone know how to remove lotion stains from pebbled leather (not a Chanel bag)? It's a bag that was my first ever luxury bag purchase and I didn't know about lotion staining and leaving white marks on my black bag. It's been there for a few years now and I've left it untouched because I don't know how to clean the bag without further discoloration. Anyone have any tips on a cleaner for the white lotion marks?


----------



## Farkvam

Just an FYI to anyone with *vintage *lambskin - *do not* try to rub out scratches with your finger, as the SAs tell you to do.  I did that on mine and it left a faded mark where I had rubbed it. On the front of the bag.


----------



## memobag1

Interesting, as I had tried it on a couple of my vintage lambskin bags and it worked....I'm guessing it might have something to do with the condition of the leather or how deep the scratch is (mine where light/faint scratches that you could see if the light catches the bag at an angle)


----------



## Farkvam

memobag1 said:


> Interesting, as I had tried it on a couple of my vintage lambskin bags and it worked....I'm guessing it might have something to do with the condition of the leather or how deep the scratch is (mine where light/faint scratches that you could see if the light catches the bag at an angle)


That is interesting... It was a rather deep scratch.  I have tried it on a few places in my bag and it did work in other spots. Fortunately the mark is only somewhat noticeable in certain lighting. But this bag does have some fading already and it is quite vintage (probably almost 40 years old).  
We're our own worst critics of our bags I think... I showed it to my husband and he said he could barely see it lol.


----------



## memobag1

Haha I totally get that....


----------



## MissTammyB

Hi ladies, i am about to purchase my first Lambskin in red (preloved) - what leather conditioner would you recommend that's available in Europe? TIA!


----------



## memobag1

So I only have black lambskin bags, but I've used The Handbag Spa products including their leather conditioner.  I think they are based in the UK.


----------



## Fixxi

atlsweetpea11 said:


> +1 for Cadillac Select Premium Leather Conditioner. I’ve used it for several years and love it. Keeps my lambskin bags supple. Even SAs will tell you conflicting info. Ive heard both “it’s OK to use a conditioner” and “never use anything on your Chanel bags”.


Would you recommend the conditioner only? Or conditioner and then a waterproof spray? I have both the Cadillac conditioner and the Collonil waterproof spray but have been to scared to apply either.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Fixxi said:


> Would you recommend the conditioner only? Or conditioner and then a waterproof spray? I have both the Cadillac conditioner and the Collonil waterproof spray but have been to scared to apply either.


I have used both the Cadillac conditioner as well as the Collonil spray on by bags.  I use the conditioner on my black lambskins bags.  I spray the waterproof spray on my lighter lambskin bags.  I have not had issues with using either.  I can totally understand the hesitation as these handbags are so expensive.  I was weary at first too.  I did test on a small area on the bottom of the bag before applying all over.  Good luck!


----------



## Fixxi

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I have used both the Cadillac conditioner as well as the Collonil spray on by bags.  I use the conditioner on my black lambskins bags.  I spray the waterproof spray on my lighter lambskin bags.  I have not had issues with using either.  I can totally understand the hesitation as these handbags are so expensive.  I was weary at first too.  I did test on a small area on the bottom of the bag before applying all over.  Good luck!


Thank you so much!


----------



## osaraho

Hey there, 
My Chanel Timeless Flap Bag Medium/Large in Lamis from 2014. When I open the bag the leather gets these wrinkles. Is this normal or should I treat the leather with a moisturizer? 

Thank you very much ☺️


----------



## osaraho

Hello there, 
My Chanel Timeless Flap Bag Medium/Large in Lambskin is from 2014. When I open the bag the leather gets these wrinkles. Is this normal or should I treat the leather with a moisturizer? 

Thank you very much ☺️


----------



## osaraho

Hey there,
My Chanel Timeless Flap Bag Medium/Large in Lambskin is from 2014, when I open the bag the leather gets these wrinkles. Is this normal or should I treat the leather with a moisturizer?

Thank you very much ☺


----------



## westxcoastxgirl

Hi everyone, 
I just purchased this supposedly new lambskin cardholder from a seller on Depop. When I received it, i noticed the top corners were discoloured/dirty.
Does anyone know what would work best to clean it?


----------



## Cinana

carolsr said:


> Thanks! Definitely something to think about, that’s why I only use beeswax based products as they are considered “natural oils” that won’t prevent the leather to breathe



Hi Carole, I just got a similar purse! What have you been using on it? And the Famaco red lotion, do you have the exact photo of it?
Did you try to condition your bag? If so what have you used?


----------



## lifewithcoco

osaraho said:


> Hey there,
> My Chanel Timeless Flap Bag Medium/Large in Lambskin is from 2014, when I open the bag the leather gets these wrinkles. Is this normal or should I treat the leather with a moisturizer?
> 
> Thank you very much ☺
> 
> View attachment 5261624


Does it go when you close the flap? I also see some on my caramel lamb but not that much and it goes away when I close the flap


----------



## penguin12

Would anyone be able to advise on whether there is anything that can be done about very small white marks where the black has rubbed off on a vintage classic flap? For example using a product like Saphir Juvacuir to treat only the small areas? I don’t really want to get the whole item restored and will just embrace them as character marks if not!


----------



## lifewithcoco

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I have used both the Cadillac conditioner as well as the Collonil spray on by bags.  I use the conditioner on my black lambskins bags.  I spray the waterproof spray on my lighter lambskin bags.  I have not had issues with using either.  I can totally understand the hesitation as these handbags are so expensive.  I was weary at first too.  I did test on a small area on the bottom of the bag before applying all over.  Good luck!


Why don’t you use the cadillac conditioner on your lighter lambskin bags? And what did you use to apply the conditioner?


----------



## sweetpea_2009

lifewithcoco said:


> Why don’t you use the cadillac conditioner on your lighter lambskin bags? And what did you use to apply the conditioner?


I did actually use the Cadillac lotion on a beige 19 lambskin bag recently and it was fine. I bought a pack of white soft microfiber cleaning cloths to apply the conditioner.


----------



## cookie87

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I did actually use the Cadillac lotion on a beige 19 lambskin bag recently and it was fine. I bought a pack of white soft microfiber cleaning cloths to apply the conditioner.



Hi, is your Cadillac condition the 1909 cream (green colour tube) or 1909 lotion (green colour bottle press pump) ?


----------



## sweetpea_2009

cookie87 said:


> Hi, is your Cadillac condition the 1909 cream (green colour tube) or 1909 lotion (green colour bottle press pump) ?


This is actually the one I use. It works great. I’m on my 2nd bottle and have used this on all my black leather or darker colored bags and also started using it on the lighter color lambskin bags.


----------



## Fixxi

atlsweetpea11 said:


> This is actually the one I use. It works great. I’m on my 2nd bottle and have used this on all my black leather or darker colored bags and also started using it on the lighter color lambskin bags.


+1 this! I was too scared to use it on my Chanel so I tested it on my YSL Kaia (soft caramel leather) and it looks great!!!

@atlsweetpea11  do you use it for your caviar also?


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Fixxi said:


> +1 this! I was too scared to use it on my Chanel so I tested it on my YSL Kaia (soft caramel leather) and it looks great!!!
> 
> @atlsweetpea11  do you use it for your caviar also?


I have not done anything to my caviar bags yet. I feel like they are workhorses and are so durable. I wouldn’t be opposed to using it on caviar (after testing on a small section on bottom first). This product does a great job nourishing the leather on lambskin and doesn’t leave a strong scent so I would suspect it would also make caviar bags look great.


----------



## Fixxi

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I have not done anything to my caviar bags yet. I feel like they are workhorses and are so durable. I wouldn’t be opposed to using it on caviar (after testing on a small section on bottom first). This product does a great job nourishing the leather on lambskin and doesn’t leave a strong scent so I would suspect it would also make caviar bags look great.


Thank you for your response! My jumbo is relatively new (1 yo) so it still looks very shiny, but I wasn't sure if I should pre-treat it!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Fixxi said:


> Thank you for your response! My jumbo is relatively new (1 yo) so it still looks very shiny, but I wasn't sure if I should pre-treat it!


I probably wouldn’t pre-treated it but I think it comes down to personal preference. If you do use it on your jumbo let me know the results!


----------



## cookie87

atlsweetpea11 said:


> This is actually the one I use. It works great. I’m on my 2nd bottle and have used this on all my black leather or darker colored bags and also started using it on the lighter color lambskin bags.



Thank u! is this only a conditioner or also a cleaner? if not, which cleaner do you use for your light coloured lambskins ?


----------



## sweetpea_2009

cookie87 said:


> Thank u! is this only a conditioner or also a cleaner? if not, which cleaner do you use for your light coloured lambskins ?


This particular product is listed as a formula that both cleans and conditions. This brand also offers a separate cleaner solution and a 
water repellent & stain protector waterproofing spray.  I have not used those other items but trust the Cadillac brand of products.


----------



## bernpl

I have used Cadillac Select, Apple, and Bicks Conditioner on my Chanel bags as well as others (Dior, Celine, Valentino, Dior, Bottega, Fendi). I only use it when there is dirt, color transfer, or when the bags seem to be looking a little dry and thirsty. I just conditioned my 2014 black caviar bag jumbo (was never really that shiny to begin with :/ ); now it has its little sheen again, looks much more nourished. How often do you guys condition? I live in a sunny so cal where it is warmer yet dry, little humidity and keep half my bags on display in a glass cabinet and  half in their dust bags in their box.  Seems like some bags need to be conditioned more often.


----------



## trizia.santi

would anyone be able to suggest a good way for me to get rid of the watermark on my lambskin chevron?

im not entirely sure if it’s a watermark or an oil mark as I got the bag preowned. It didn’t bother me before buying it but I do want to make it less prominent at the very least.


----------



## lifewithcoco

atlsweetpea11 said:


> This is actually the one I use. It works great. I’m on my 2nd bottle and have used this on all my black leather or darker colored bags and also started using it on the lighter color lambskin bags.


How was it using on light color lambskin bags?  Planning to use on a light grey one


----------



## lifewithcoco

trizia.santi said:


> would anyone be able to suggest a good way for me to get rid of the watermark on my lambskin chevron?
> 
> im not entirely sure if it’s a watermark or an oil mark as I got the bag preowned. It didn’t bother me before buying it but I do want to make it less prominent at the very least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373599
> View attachment 5373600
> View attachment 5373601


I don’t think this is watermark. I had my caramel lamb wetted before and it disappeared on its own… I think this mark is due to some oil or something not purely water


----------



## sweetpea_2009

lifewithcoco said:


> How was it using on light color lambskin bags?  Planning to use on a light grey one


It worked great.  I have now used it on all my lambskin bags both light color and darker color without issue.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

lifewithcoco said:


> How was it using on light color lambskin bags?  Planning to use on a light grey one


Oh I forgot to mention that this brand also makes a water and stain protectant spray.  I recently purchased that and have used it on my lambskin bags.


----------



## lifewithcoco

atlsweetpea11 said:


> It worked great.  I have now used it on all my lambskin bags both light color and darker color without issue.





atlsweetpea11 said:


> Oh I forgot to mention that this brand also makes a water and stain protectant spray.  I recently purchased that and have used it on my lambskin bags.



Oh great! I have more lambskin bags than caviar, would be nice to also have the protectant spray


----------



## Cali2HI

I use Cadillac Select cleaner and lotion, Cadillac Boot & Shoe and Saphir Medaille d’Or Nappa Leather Balm. The best are Cadillac Select and Saphir on Chanel lamb.


----------



## avillanu

katlina said:


> Oh f#%*!
> That hurts. I feel you!!!
> If its any condolence - on here somewhere is a thread where I freaked when I dropped my brand new mini face forward and it SKIDDED DOWN THE STREET which was plastered with salt pebbles as it had snowed the week before. Oh. My. Lord. I was lucky that I had a caviar bag but the turnlock is now scratched forever.. i went to chanel too and they told me to just use it as the locks get wear and tear anyway and if it really bothered me i could have the nob replaced in some years time..
> 
> 
> BUT for your problem: do you have nivea body lotion? I mean the pure, thick lotion, no crazy anti aging, cellulite, vitamin wonder stuff. I treat all of my really expensive leather items (leather jackets, shoes.. and since christmas a 2004 lambskin medium!) to a “massage”.
> 
> My bag, same like urs, had a scratch that I myself put there by being clumsy and having not well manicured nails. I took half a pea size of bodylotion and massaged it on that spot, let it dry n buffed it out with a clean white cotton shirt that i now use for such jobs. Scratch gone.
> 
> I am SURE you can minimise the scratches SIGNIFICANTLY. And if they dont dissapear on the first go, u can repeat the process..
> 
> Also it helps to stroke/ “massage” the scratches against the direction of the scratch, to smooth the tiniest of leather bits that make the scratch visible back down.. u know what i mean? If u know the scratches got in there from the top downwards I wpuld try smoothing it down with lotion from bottom to top..
> 
> Dont worry nothing is lost!!! Im itching to get ur bag and do it, i find it rather satisfying to see scratches dissapear haha.



Hi Katlina --  Is Nivea okay for non-black lambskins?


----------



## emmmm3214

Hello, hope everyone is doing well.

I have a mini flap in lambskin and I’m disappointed how quickly it gets damaged, I was wondering if you could confirm if this is normal or is my bag made of exceptionally poor materials… 

I don’t baby my bags but take reasonable care of them and I don’t mind normal tear and wear at all, but this is my first Chanel and first lambskin and so far experience has been disappointing. I’m not worried about the appearance of the bag at all, my concern is more about whether or not I’ve been duped by buying low quality item or that damage will quickly go beyond repair.

I got my bag in December and only after two uses I noticed wear at the corners. It wasn’t even the corners at the back, from rubbing agains the body, but at front where literally nothing was touching them. 

The corners deteriorated a little more and also some mysterious damage to the top of the back pocket appeared and in May, whilst walking past boutique I decided to come in and speak to someone.

I explained to SA that I noticed the first damage after couple of uses and have been using the bag about once a week since I got it and the leather seems to be disappointing quality.

The SA (and another colleague) agreed that the bag has obviously been very well cared for as there is zero scratches, dents or any proof it has been used or stored incorrectly, but kept saying it’s just how fragile lambskin is.

I was offered to leave the bag for assessment (although SA said it’s very unlikely it will be found faulty) and/or repair. I did and few weeks later I got it back with the leather touched up to satisfactory level.

However as the sun came out I decided to take another look at the bag properly and noticed similar leather damage to inside (which I don’t really care about) and unfortunately to quite a bit of the strap, which worries me a bit more. 

Please take a look at the picture and let me know if you had similar experience and if I had to worry about the damage progressing or strap snapping?

I also noticed scratches on the middle of the lock which is also disappointing considering the bag is about 6 months old and used about once a week.


----------



## fsadeli

emmmm3214 said:


> Hello, hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I have a mini flap in lambskin and I’m disappointed how quickly it gets damaged, I was wondering if you could confirm if this is normal or is my bag made of exceptionally poor materials…
> 
> I don’t baby my bags but take reasonable care of them and I don’t mind normal tear and wear at all, but this is my first Chanel and first lambskin and so far experience has been disappointing. I’m not worried about the appearance of the bag at all, my concern is more about whether or not I’ve been duped by buying low quality item or that damage will quickly go beyond repair.
> 
> I got my bag in December and only after two uses I noticed wear at the corners. It wasn’t even the corners at the back, from rubbing agains the body, but at front where literally nothing was touching them.
> 
> The corners deteriorated a little more and also some mysterious damage to the top of the back pocket appeared and in May, whilst walking past boutique I decided to come in and speak to someone.
> 
> I explained to SA that I noticed the first damage after couple of uses and have been using the bag about once a week since I got it and the leather seems to be disappointing quality.
> 
> The SA (and another colleague) agreed that the bag has obviously been very well cared for as there is zero scratches, dents or any proof it has been used or stored incorrectly, but kept saying it’s just how fragile lambskin is.
> 
> I was offered to leave the bag for assessment (although SA said it’s very unlikely it will be found faulty) and/or repair. I did and few weeks later I got it back with the leather touched up to satisfactory level.
> 
> However as the sun came out I decided to take another look at the bag properly and noticed similar leather damage to inside (which I don’t really care about) and unfortunately to quite a bit of the strap, which worries me a bit more.
> 
> Please take a look at the picture and let me know if you had similar experience and if I had to worry about the damage progressing or strap snapping?
> 
> I also noticed scratches on the middle of the lock which is also disappointing considering the bag is about 6 months old and used about once a week.


I only see one picture, but I do agree lambskin is delicate. perhaps you could try cadilac leather conditioner to help even out the scuff?


----------



## denisyasha

Hello all, nice to e-meet you. I am so desperate to clean my wet caviar Chanel boy. May I know where I can buy Cadillac in EU? Or any alternatives for it that available in EU? Thank you in advance


----------



## isun83

Does leather conditioning work on retouched Chanel vintage bags? Some areas are dry and I want to make it soft again. Thank you!


----------



## fsadeli

denisyasha said:


> Hello all, nice to e-meet you. I am so desperate to clean my wet caviar Chanel boy. May I know where I can buy Cadillac in EU? Or any alternatives for it that available in EU? Thank you in advance


what do you mean by wet caviar, is it wet because of the rain? I don't think it needs conditioner if it's just rained on briefly.


----------



## TaiTea

mondaystran said:


> HI LADIES! I’m in need of desperate help !!
> I bought this lady back in 2016 on New Bond Street London and I’ve only worn her a handful of times. Just recently I noticed there’s a glue leak or a yellow stain near the clasp flap, I don’t even know what it is ..but 100% it is not food or oil (I baby it like crazy when I take her out)
> 
> Has anyone experienced this as well?Can somebody PLEASE tell me what this stain is?? Or how to safely remove it?  Can’t take it to any a Chanel boutiques as they’re all closed.
> 
> thank you for any help or tips
> 
> View attachment 4931131
> View attachment 4931132


Hi! I have a similar problem. Did you ever find out how to remove the glue stain?


----------



## Cali2HI

denisyasha said:


> Hello all, nice to e-meet you. I am so desperate to clean my wet caviar Chanel boy. May I know where I can buy Cadillac in EU? Or any alternatives for it that available in EU? Thank you in advance


I have also tried Collonil 1909 Leather Lotion and it worked well on my caviar leather WOCs. Collonil is made in Germany.


----------



## juju2016

Fixxi said:


> Would you recommend the conditioner only? Or conditioner and then a waterproof spray? I have both the Cadillac conditioner and the Collonil waterproof spray but have been to scared to apply either.


I have another question as well. There's a lot of talk about thirsty bags.  I am conditioning a Chanel lambskin Trendy with light scuffs and scratches. I started with the Cadillac Select, and it seemed a bit better. This morning I conservatively applied the Collonil 1909 (first using pea-sized amount on microfiber towel, then using the included sponge, and got better results especially on a stubborn small, gouge leading to a horizontal scratch on the back pocket. Sorry to go on and on, my question is how many times should you condition, and should you apply, wait an hour, reapply, etc.?


----------



## tipsyhoney

I have this light grey mini lamb that is just over 1 yr old - I am disappointed that the corners have started to fade as I baby my bags! Any idea how it can be repaired/maintained would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## atm328

I just got my vintage lambskin classic flap and I wanted to condition it so I used the cadillac green lotion inside the double flap and now my bag won't stop squeaking when I open up the flap. Has this happened to anyone before? Does this mean that my lambskin is dry? I'm scared that it will crack.


----------



## juju2016

atm328 said:


> I just got my vintage lambskin classic flap and I wanted to condition it so I used the cadillac green lotion inside the double flap and now my bag won't stop squeaking when I open up the flap. Has this happened to anyone before? Does this mean that my lambskin is dry? I'm scared that it will crack.


I use the Cadillac Select and the Collonil 1909. Wonderful products. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## RosesOTM

Use a damp clean cotton cloth to wipe of any grime or marks. Do not apply water directly or wash the leather as this may leave a watermark.
Dab a high quality nourishing conditioner onto a clean cotton cloth and massage into all external and internal areas of the leather.
Lambskin leather should be waterproofed prior to wearing, apply a few coats of silicon-free water protector to the external areas of the item.
For stains, scratches or discolouration the leather will likely require professional restoration.
Store Your Lambskin Leather Properly When you are not using your lambskin leather item, you should always store it in a cool, dry place. This will help to prevent any damage from occurring to the leather. And also, you should avoid storing your lambskin leather in direct sunlight as this can cause the leather to fade.
Don’t Overstuff Your Lambskin Leather Item


----------



## atm328

juju2016 said:


> I use the Cadillac Select and the Collonil 1909. Wonderful products. No issues whatsoever.


did you get color transfer when you used the Cadillac select? when I used the green bottle, I got some color transfer.


----------

